# Birthday Drinks



## johnno (11/11/04)

Dane I have a suggestion.
I have seen other forums where there is a section that shows whose member birthday it is on that day. 
Obviously that is only if a member has enetered those details.
I was thinking this might be good here so then we can all have an extra drink on the day to celebrate the members birthday.
I understand you are busy and this is not a high priority but I just thouhgt I'd bring it up for future reference.

cheers


----------



## dane (11/11/04)

Good idea.

I have added the birthdays to be displayed down the bottom of the page if someone has a birthday (it wont be displayed if no one has a birthday).

Birthdays will also be listed in the calender.

Good idea johnno....yet another reason to have a drink!!


----------



## Batz (11/11/04)

Lots of members on this site = Lots of beers :chug: :chug: :chug: 

Happy Hic Birthday :blink: 

:chug: :chug:


----------



## johnno (11/11/04)

Yeah Batz,
Hopefully we can have a birthday drink every day of the year.
:chug: :chug: :chug: 

cheers


----------



## big d (11/11/04)

i have a birthday everyday so now you can all drink everyday if you like  :lol:


----------



## johnno (14/11/04)

I just noticed its Jazmans birtday today.

Happy birthday Jazman!!! :chug: 

As I haven't had a drink yet today due to brewing/fermenting/making alcoholic beverages I think now is a good time.

cheers and lots of beers.
:chug: :chug: :chug:


----------



## Doc (14/11/04)

Happy birthday Jazman.
Having a beer for you right now while brewing :chug: 

Doc


----------



## barfridge (14/11/04)

Happy birthday to you
Happy birthday to you
You look like a monkey
And you smell like one too

*glug*

Why was he born so beautiful......


----------



## roach (14/11/04)

Hats off to u Jazman. Having an okto for u as i type.

Cheers
Roach


----------



## Batz (14/11/04)

Happy birthday Jazman !

Having an APA for you.....and me


Cheers Batz


----------



## Kai (14/11/04)

Happy Birthday Jaz! Having a Weissbier for you


----------



## nonicman (14/11/04)

Happy birthday Jazman, having a wit for you.


----------



## GMK (14/11/04)

Happy birthday jaz...


celebrated with an American cream, Porter, Theakstons, stella clone...

Will follow the toast with a brown ale and a choc stout later...

Have a good Day and may the brewing Gods smile down on you with some new brew toys...


----------



## joecast (14/11/04)

great idea johnno, and great work dane. i love birthdays, and a celebratory drink is in order in honor of jazman!! how's a nice english pale ale sound?? sounds goood!
joe


----------



## Jazman (14/11/04)

Thanks guys but i have had a czech pills and some good ole rauch bier and i hope it did well in the nationals


----------



## big d (14/11/04)

happy birthday jaz
i will have a glass of water with a large dose of aspirin for you so as to minimise your hangover.  
jeez ive had a few of them this days off.not nice <_<  


cheers
big d


----------



## Doc (16/11/04)

Looks like it is Salty's birthday today.
Happy birthday Salty, having a Saison for you now.

Doc


----------



## GMK (16/11/04)

yep - Happy Birthday Salty - having a choc stout in your honour...


----------



## johnno (16/11/04)

Happy birthday Salty.
Brown Ale going down now.

cheers


----------



## Jazman (16/11/04)

happy birthday salty im having a nice german pilsner for your


----------



## GOLIATH (17/11/04)

Typical! I'm always late!

Good on yer Jaz, well done for making the distance. I think i'll have another sip of YOUR monster mash beer! (just to czech)

Regards
Dave


----------



## Doc (23/11/04)

See today is The Drunk Arabs birthday.
Happy birthday TDA.
Will toast to you tonight when I get stuck into my version of Barry's Irish Red.

Beers,
Doc :chug: :chug: :chug:


----------



## roach (23/11/04)

Hats off to you TDA. Will down a Scottish in your honour tonite. :chug: :chug:


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (23/11/04)

Thanks Doc and roach.

I'll be having a few quiet one's tonight to celebrate.

C&B
TDA


----------



## Darren (23/11/04)

TDA,
cheers
Darren


----------



## SteveSA (23/11/04)

Hoppy Birthday TDA. Or should that be Malty Alty?

Steve


----------



## JasonY (23/11/04)

Happy birthday TDA :chug: hope you are lucky enough to be spending it brewing


----------



## johnno (23/11/04)

All the best for your birthday TDA.

cheers


----------



## GMK (23/11/04)

Happy Birthday TDA...

Will down a porter in your honour later tonight.


----------



## jayse (23/11/04)

I'll have a ALT B) :chug: for you, Maybe even bring you one saturday. Happy Birthday drunken one .

Cheers Jayse


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (23/11/04)

Cheers everyone


----------



## Goat (23/11/04)

happy birthday TDA - I did your Fly Blown Belgian on the weekend I'll have a taste out of the primary tonight in your honour !


----------



## big d (23/11/04)

happy birthday tda.have a good one.

cheers
big d


----------



## nonicman (23/11/04)

Happy Birthday TDA, hefe in the fridge to down tonight in your honour


----------



## Doc (24/11/04)

More birthday drinks today for warrenlw63.
Happy birthday Warren.
I'm going to have to brew more with all these birthday drinks  

Doc


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (24/11/04)

Happy birthday Warren, I'm one day older than you mate h34r: .

Thanks for all the birthday wishes for yesterday. Only had one pint of homebrew last night and that was @ 3.8%! Must be old age catching up  

C&B
TDA


----------



## roach (24/11/04)

Happy Birthday Warren. With all these Birthday drinks the keg is draining a bit quicker than expected.

Cheers
Roach


----------



## johnno (24/11/04)

Happy birthday Warren. I may just sneak around the corner soon to the JS brewpub and have a porter.

cheers


----------



## big d (24/11/04)

better late than never  
happy birthday warren.consuming a few fresh pints of irish red for you. :chug: 


cheers
big d


----------



## roach (25/11/04)

Looks like another birthday today. Happy birthday Moray :chug: :chug:


----------



## sluggerdog (25/11/04)

Heres my monthly Happy Birthday to members (lazy! i know..)

Happy Birthday

Cheers and good drinking
SD :chug:


----------



## Doc (9/12/04)

Happy Birthday Jase.
Hope you have a great day.
Will have a couple of Ales for you tonight.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## barfridge (9/12/04)

since its 38 bloody degrees, my generic lager will go down quite well for you Jase.

Have a good one mate


----------



## Guest Lurker (9/12/04)

Since its 38 frigging degrees, my 40 l of oatmeal stout with Wyeast 1084, is currently turning into banana flavoured dark milkshake, while I run backwards and forwards with frozen PET bottles. Grrr....., must buy fermenting fridge.

Oh yeah, happy birthday Jase.


----------



## Linz (9/12/04)

Happy Happies Jase!!!!!!


----------



## Weizguy (9/12/04)

Jase,

I don't pretend to know U, but U seem to have a bit of respect around here, and I can empathise with that.

So, I'm raisin' a glass of cold Dunkelweizen to ya.

Cheers!  

Remember:- Rehab is for quitters!


----------



## JasonY (9/12/04)

Guest Lurker said:


> Since its 38 frigging degrees, my 40 l of oatmeal stout with Wyeast 1084, is currently turning into banana flavoured dark milkshake, while I run backwards and forwards with frozen PET bottles. Grrr....., must buy fermenting fridge.


Yep it was 38deg and my lager is bubbling away at 12deg  damn good investment the fermenting freezer B) 

Happy birthday Jase! Another decade bites the dust


----------



## kook (9/12/04)

Guest Lurker said:


> Since its 38 frigging degrees, my 40 l of oatmeal stout with Wyeast 1084, is currently turning into banana flavoured dark milkshake, while I run backwards and forwards with frozen PET bottles. Grrr....., must buy fermenting fridge.
> 
> Oh yeah, happy birthday Jase.


 Bit different here.. Todays max: 9, min, 3.

Predicted max is 3 for sunday... min 2...


Happy Birthday Jase!


----------



## Jase (10/12/04)

Thanks Fellas,

The years seem to have flown by. Here's to the next 10 years.

Thanks again.

Cheers,
Jase


----------



## johnno (13/12/04)

And a Happy Birthday to jleske.
I thought I was going to not have a beer today. Heading out for a brown ale right now.
:chug: 
cheers


----------



## Doc (13/12/04)

Happy Birthday jleske.
Having an Irish Red for you right now.
Hope you had a great day.

Doc


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (13/12/04)

Happy birthday jleske, having my Leffe Blonde Clone in your honour.

C&B
TDA


----------



## johnno (13/1/05)

Happy Birthday Corey and Jez,
I'm going to the fridge to get one of my (accidentally made) VB clones  

cheers Gents :chug:


----------



## Jazman (13/1/05)

hopey birthday corey and Jez i m having A dortmunder style lager


----------



## Weizguy (13/1/05)

corey and Jez,
You'll have to share a Helles (Cold as Helles), as I'm saving the other drinks for me.
Party on.
Seth


----------



## kook (18/1/05)

Happy Birthday to Linz!

Hope you have a good (and beery) day mate.


----------



## roach (18/1/05)

Good on ya Linz. All the best . Bit early for a drink so will be sure to have a quiet one tonight.

Cheers
roach


----------



## GMK (18/1/05)

Happy Birthday Linz....

Will have an IPA for you tonight....

Cheers & Beers

Ken...


----------



## Doc (18/1/05)

Happy Birthday Linz.

Will have the last bottle of your barley wine tonight, followed by my latest HourGlassIPA.
Have a good one.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## johnno (18/1/05)

Happy birthday Linz,
I may have to force myself around the corner at lunchtime to the JS brewpub for a couple of beers.

cheers 
johnno


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (18/1/05)

Happy b'day Linz.

Enjoy the goat  

C&B
TDA


----------



## Linz (18/1/05)

Thanks for all the Birthday wishes and drinks......


----------



## Doc (19/1/05)

Looks like January is a busy birthday month.

Today sees a happy birthday to Ol'Wobbly(59) and chillamacgilla73(32)
Happy birthday lads.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## wee stu (19/1/05)

Happy birthday to boots - hope the march pump has arrived and been duly unwrapped

happy brewing :chug: :chug: :chug:

ahem!! - make that happy birthday next week (26 jan) to boots, hop I didn't get you too excited Michael,


----------



## GOLIATH (19/1/05)

19th January!!!!

1st anniversary Goliath Brewing.........Is that a birthday?

Thanks everyone for their support. Now the real work begins.

Dave


----------



## Doc (19/1/05)

Wow, a year already. Happy Birthday Goliath Brewing.
Another excuse for a few more beers tonight  (made with hops bought from Goliath)

Beers,
Doc


----------



## johnno (19/1/05)

Happy birthday Ol'Wobbly and chillamacgilla73.
And happy annivessary to Goliath as well.
Now is it the Elephant and Wheelbarrow, James Squire brewpub or John Curtain house for a drink on this very hot day in Melb?
Got in just after 10 and am just starting to get thirsty.

cheers


----------



## Boots (19/1/05)

I've only just realised where everone was seeing everyone's birthdays.

Happy Birthday Ol'Wobbly and chillamacgilla73
and Well Done Goliath

Cheers Stu  You'll have to have two drinks for me next wednesday now :chug: :chug:


----------



## wee stu (19/1/05)

Boots said:


> Cheers Stu  You'll have to have two drinks for me next wednesday now :chug: :chug:


 Reckon I might even take the day off work as well!!


----------



## Batz (19/1/05)

I can see this thread getting big , thanks too Johnno !  

Happy Birthday all , and all the best Dave with Goliaths , only a year?
Looks like you have been there forever too me :lol: :lol: :lol: 


Batz


----------



## Linz (19/1/05)

All the best to all...Im still revelling in it too!! :chug: :chug: :chug:


----------



## kook (26/1/05)

Happy Birthday to Wasabi and Boots.

Hope you both have a great (Australia) day.

I'll be drinking some Little Creatures for you, as its the only Aussie beer I can really get here apart from Fosters (such a shame!).


----------



## Doc (26/1/05)

Happy birthday Boots and Wasabi.

Take the day off :lol: 
I think the whole country will be having a few beers for you today  

Doc


----------



## Gulf Brewery (26/1/05)

Cheers to Boots and Wasabi.

Of course, boots being a dedicated IT person will be working while no one else is on the systems. Correct boots?

Cheers
Pedro


----------



## Boots (26/1/05)

Cheers guys ..
You know too much Pedro  I'm not of course, although I did have a fellow work *mate* volunteer me for a particularly shitty job.

Was going to be heading up to grumpies for the day, but 38 degrees with possible storms might be a bit too much for a 2 year whos had fevers allweek.

DAMNDAMNDAMNDAMN

Oh well a nice keg of APA will help me get over it.
Have a good one guys


----------



## Boots (26/1/05)

Meant to say .. Happy Birthday Wasabi.

Great day for it aint it :chug:


----------



## GMK (26/1/05)

Happy Birthday Boots and Wasabi...

How is the studying going at Ballarat Uni Wasabi - this must be your last year.


----------



## JasonY (26/1/05)

Yep happy birthday Boots & Wasabi, must be great having the day off every birthday  will have a couple for you myself.


----------



## Batz (26/1/05)

Happy birthday too you both

Not everyone is off today , types from work <_< 

Batz


----------



## Linz (26/1/05)

Happy happies for both Boots and Wasabi

A wee heavy to celebrate


----------



## johnno (26/1/05)

Happy Birthday Boots and Wasabi. Am going to have a few Apa's for you today.

cheers

johnno


----------



## Jazman (26/1/05)

haybirthday boots,wasabi im having a js amber ale for you or a nice german lager on this hot day


----------



## Doc (27/1/05)

More birthday wishes today.
Happy birthday Bionic(23)

Doc


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (27/1/05)

This is getting the posts up so here goes:

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO EVERYONE HAVING A BIRTHDAY THIS YEAR. :chug: 

If you are a Jehovah, please ignore the last statement. :unsure: 

C&B
TDA


----------



## johnno (27/1/05)

Happy Birthday Bionic.

cheers

johnno


----------



## Doc (29/1/05)

Happy Birthday JasonY.
What brewing related pressies did you get ?

I'll have a few beers tonight for you.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## wee stu (29/1/05)

awrabest JasonY - drinking one of the last of my Road Kill Amber, all Aussie ales in your honour


----------



## johnno (29/1/05)

Happy Birthday JasonY.

cheers

johnno


----------



## Linz (29/1/05)

Happy birthday JasonY....a lowenbrau or two to you



Dang I really goto keep an eye on this forum thread


----------



## JasonY (30/1/05)

Doc said:


> What brewing related pressies did you get ?


 Cheers guys. The new beer fridge is the pressie just needs a bit of work to get it going and I will be expanding my kegging capacity 

Happy birthday to NewBeerBoss to will make sure I have some pale ales tonight for you and for me


----------



## Batz (19/3/05)

Happy Birthday Big d !! :beer: 

And what better to help you celebrate your birthday than to crack the two beers you sent me for sampling :beerbang: : 

Will have them this arvo  All the best mate , have a good one


Batz :super:


----------



## Jovial_Monk (19/3/05)

And I will crack another bottle of that spiced lager!

Jovial Monk


----------



## Doc (19/3/05)

Happy birthday bigd.
Will have one of everything I have on tap for you this afternoon/evening while watching the Super12 triple header.

Hope you have a great day and get lots of brewing related pressies.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## big d (19/3/05)

cheers guys.
another year bites the dust <_< 
am staying away from that place of employment tonight so i can make pizzas and drink some great pale ale and altbier and might finish the night off with a ruination clone. :chug: 

:beer: 
big d


----------



## johnno (19/3/05)

Happy birthday big d. 
Am having an ale right now. :chug: :chug: 
 

cheers
johnno


----------



## Boots (19/3/05)

Hope you have a good one BigD - having one for you now.\\ :beer:


----------



## Jazman (19/3/05)

Happy birthday big im having a nice pint of czeck pils for u


----------



## Linz (19/3/05)

Happy birthday Big D


----------



## wee stu (19/3/05)

Happy birthday big yin, you've just spoiled (or is that improved) an alcohol free day!
Anyway this glass of rye porter is raised in your honour :beer: 

awrabest, stu


----------



## dicko (19/3/05)

Happy Birthday big d,
Had a few earlier for no reason at all but now I know it is your birthday they seem all worth while. :lol: 
Hope you had a good one mate!
Cheers


----------



## big d (19/3/05)

cheers guys
sorry for spoiling your otherwise afd  
betta go fill up the pint glass for another  all amarillo ipa.
sigh life is hard tonight.

:beerbang: 
big d


----------



## Linz (20/3/05)

And today a big Happy birthday to Batz!!!


----------



## Doc (20/3/05)

Wow, another birthday.
Happy birthday Batz.
Hope it is a big one.
As per usual will down a few tonight :lol:

Beers,
Doc


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (20/3/05)

Happy Birthday Batz .... A couple of ginger beers folowed by Blondes later. :beerbang:


----------



## johnno (20/3/05)

Happy birtday Batz.
Will have a couple of ales later this arvo when I'm back from the airport.

:chug: :chug: 

cheers
johnno


----------



## dicko (20/3/05)

Well!!  

Another excuse to sit at my bar later this arvo and polish off what's left of a Sazz Pilsner. :chug: 

Happy Birthday Batz and have a good day mate, :beer: 

Cheers


----------



## Batz (20/3/05)

Thankyou fellow brewers  

My day will consist of work around the house (as it has for the last 2 weeks)
but a few beers this arvo , I have a Czech pils ready to crack

Looking forward to a break :beer: :beer: 

Packed all my brewing stuff today , malts , fermenters etc , possiably will not brew again for a few months


----------



## Gough (20/3/05)

Happy Birthday Batz. Missed yours yesterday Big d, hope you had a good one. I'll drink some of my Kolsch in front of the footy this arvo :beer: 

Shawn.


----------



## pint of lager (20/3/05)

With over 600 members, it must always be at least one member's birthday on any given day.

Cheers and beers.


For they are jolly good fellows, for they are jolly good fellows.....


----------



## Jazman (20/3/05)

happy birthday batz having an nice apa for u brewed with marris otter malt


----------



## jayse (20/3/05)

Concrats on getting this far batz and bigd :beer: 
Iam having a beer but that goes without saying!  


Jayse


----------



## Batz (20/3/05)

Thanks Jayse and others , yes a few more grey hairs and a few more mm around the tummy

But I am happy azz , don't forget Batz big 50th in the sunshine coast hinterlands next year !! :beer: 





Batz


----------



## dicko (20/3/05)

Woh!!

Thats a big invite Batz, but sounds good.
I can imagine a bunch of HBrers travelling from the deep depths of SA just to be there on the big day :beer: :chug: :lol: 

Cheers


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (21/3/05)

Happy birthday for yesterday Batz!

I had a hangover for you yesterday :blink: !

C&B
Mark


----------



## GMK (21/3/05)

Happy Birthday for yesterday too Batz and BigD...sorry i missed it....

Hope it was good for you both with lots of beers...


----------



## wee stu (21/3/05)

Not sue I even made it to the computer yesterday Batz - hope you had a great one.


----------



## big d (21/3/05)

damn.i new your birthday was near mine but missed it.nevermind.happy birthday batz hope you had a great day as im sure you would.
all the best batz

big d
ive an extra day of drinking to celebrate your birthday that i have to catch up on.


----------



## Batz (25/3/05)

Johnno
Happy birthday mate !
The man who started all this birthday stuff , I hope you have a good one Johnno !
I am having one of big d ALTs and waiting till the clock ticks over too your birthday , may go wake the wife then and tell her...hey it's Johnno's birthday!!

Did you get a march pump?

You know your not a true brewer till you own a march pump Johnno?

Blame Snow for that !

Batz h34r:


----------



## Doc (25/3/05)

Hey, happy b'day Johnno.
A public holiday as well.
Bottoms up this arvo.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Boots (25/3/05)

Happy birthday Johnno. You getting to sneak a brew in today?


And happy birthday for the other day Batz.

Hope you both have a good one.

And anyone else who's recently / about to had one

:beer:


----------



## johnno (25/3/05)

Thanks everyone.  
Geez Batz I hope you didn't wake the missus.  
And no I dont have the March pump yet but hope too sometime in the future.
Boots, no not brewing today. Tomorrow or Sunday for me.
cheers
johnno


----------



## jayse (25/3/05)

have a good one johnno, is the rest of the band coming around to celebrate with you?  jake and elwood that is!
seriuosly though happy birthday.

Jayse


----------



## Linz (25/3/05)

Happy birthday Johnno


----------



## Doc (1/4/05)

Today is Armstrongs birthday.
Just gave him a call to make sure it wasn't another 1 April joke :lol:

Happy birthday Armstrong.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Armstrong (1/4/05)

> Today is Armstrongs birthday.
> Just gave him a call to make sure it wasn't another 1 April joke :lol:




My father is still trying to figure out whether I was an April fools joke!


----------



## Linz (1/4/05)

Happy birthday Armstrong....


----------



## Batz (6/4/05)

I see it'd Pr1mes birthday

I don't think I have seen him on this site for a while , still all the best if you do drop in mate :beer: 

Batz


----------



## wee stu (6/4/05)

Happy Birthday Prime - almost a year to the day after the GMK step incident  

what you gonna give Kenny for your birthday this year


----------



## Doc (12/4/05)

And a big Happy Birthday to Gerard today.
Just rung him and he has been in the brewery since 4:30am filtering beer.

Will have a few for you tonight, and a few with you on Saturday.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Doc (14/4/05)

Weizeguys turn today.
Happy birthday. Another excuse to tuck into a few tonight.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Batz (14/4/05)

have a good one Weizeguys

I have 3/4 of a keg of AG left , it's a Aussie ale experement for the Mash Paddle that I did not enter , I should have it's very nice.

Anyway will have one for you today :beer: 

Batz


----------



## Gough (14/4/05)

Yep, Happy birthday Weiz. Keep those sour mashes coming! Catch you round no doubt.

Shawn


----------



## Weizguy (14/4/05)

Awwww gosh. Thanks people... Please have a beer for me.  

I have the week off work and I get my birthday present on Saturday (pubcrawl and Cuban cigar).

I believe that Doc gets the prize for the earliest birthday greeting @ 6:42 AM. Just nudged the Sister-in-law/outlaw by a few minutes.  

Just listening to the London 1028 chorus though the airlock as it ferments an extract English pale (recipe from BYO).

To quote from the Fabulous Furry Freak Brothers: "'Twas ever this". 

Party on
Seth :chug:


----------



## johnno (14/4/05)

Happy hoppy birthday Weizguy.
Will crack an English mild or two tonight.

cheers
johnno


----------



## Jazman (14/4/05)

happy birthday im having a rocheford 10 right now


----------



## big d (14/4/05)

ok i will go and have a beer for you weizguy.
all the best for the day/night as it is now.

cheerss
big d


----------



## Doc (21/4/05)

Happy birthday Sluggerdog.
Hope you have a good one.
Beer time in -9 hours

Doc


----------



## nonicman (21/4/05)

Happy birthday Slugger, 
I'll have a malty lager or two after the dentist has finished his nasty work this arvo.

Cheers,

Jason


----------



## GMK (21/4/05)

happy Birthday Slugger - i will drink an IPA in your honour tonight...


----------



## sluggerdog (21/4/05)

Cheers Guys - Birthday Day = Brew Day for Me.

First up I'll quickly get a Grumpys Stella Pride (White Labs German Lager Yeast) STOCKS ARE VERY LOW NEED TO FILL THOSE KEGS

Then I'll be mashing a German Pils (AG) with my first time using plugs (thanks Batz for the kind donation - Hersbrucker)

Cannot Wait!


----------



## wee stu (21/4/05)

sluggerdog said:


> Then I'll be mashing a German Pils (AG) with my first time using plugs (thanks Batz for the kind donation - Hersbrucker)
> 
> 
> [post="55586"][/post]​



That wasn't a donation, it was an early birthday present, eh Batz?

awrabest slugger, have a great one!


----------



## Batz (21/4/05)

wee stu said:


> sluggerdog said:
> 
> 
> > Then I'll be mashing a German Pils (AG) with my first time using plugs (thanks Batz for the kind donation - Hersbrucker)
> ...



That's it wee stu !

Happy birthday slugger

Batz


----------



## johnno (21/4/05)

Happy Birthday SD,
Will have a few tonight.

Cheers
johnno :chug:


----------



## big d (21/4/05)

happy birthday sluggerdog.hitting the local this arvo so will have a few for you.then as an extra treat i will go to the other drinking hole to view the toppies.  

cheers
big d


----------



## AndrewQLD (21/4/05)

Happy happy Sluggerdog, I will down one or two in your honour.

Regards
Andrew


----------



## Dunkel_Boy (21/4/05)

Have a good one mate, will crack open this IPA in your honour. :beerbang:


----------



## keng11 (21/4/05)

Gday Slugger,
Have a good one I'll throw a couple down in your honour.


----------



## Ross (21/4/05)

Happy birthday Slugger.... hope we can catch up for an ale sometime soon - Are you partaking in the big brew day?


----------



## Doc (30/4/05)

Happy birthday Scott70.
You've had a couple of weeks to recover from the AHB Sydney Pubcrawl, so I guess you will be having a big one tonight.
All the best, and I'll be on the Dubbel tonight.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Linz (30/4/05)

Happy birthday Scott70....Looking forward to the salami making day too!!!


----------



## barfridge (30/4/05)

many happy returns scott, I'll be having a mild or 2 tonight


----------



## Doc (5/5/05)

Happy Birthday Ray Mills.
55 on the 5th of the fifth of 05.
I think you should get a bottle of the Stone Brewing Vertical Epic Ale for 2005.
I'll have a couple of beers tonight as normal :lol:
Have a great day.

Doc


----------



## scott70 (5/5/05)

Thanks for the happy birthdays. I was down in melbourne for a few few days. It was great to see alot of different beers on tap down there. The transport bar in federation square has a great selection. And Linz, The Salami making day will be happening in July so dust off your meat grinder.


----------



## Duff (5/5/05)

Happy birthday Ray, trust you have a good day and on Saturday. I'll have one of your Kolsch tonight :chug: 

Brett.


----------



## Ray_Mills (5/5/05)

Hi
Thanks Doc, I'm getting old Bugger.
Might open one of my Helles bock bottles, only a few left. better make it my last bottle as i will crash after it
Cheers
Ray


----------



## big d (5/5/05)

all the best ray.will have a few this arvo for a distant celebration.
cheers
big d


----------



## Gough (5/5/05)

Happy b'day Ray. I'll down a couple of brews tonight.

Shawn.


----------



## warrenlw63 (5/5/05)

Beery birthday Ray.  

Good to see there's somebody older than me.  

Warren -


----------



## Weizguy (5/5/05)

Onya Ray!

I'll have a special beer 4 U 2nite. A Belgian pale maybe, that has been aging for a couple of years.

Seth :beer:


----------



## Doc (10/5/05)

What a month for birthdays.
Happy birthday GMK.
Lots of drinks tonight I'm sure.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## sluggerdog (10/5/05)

Happy Birthday Chiefman and GMK.

Cheers
SD!


----------



## big d (10/5/05)

happy birthday chiefman and gmk(i step closer to 40  )

have a good day

big d


----------



## Gough (10/5/05)

Yeah, happy b'day to both of you. GMK, I'll open an Amber Ale with your patented bottle opener in your honour tonight. It is still going strong.

Shawn.


----------



## ozbrewer (10/5/05)

Gday Guys, It were my BDay yesterday, SWMBO took me the the belgian Beer Cafe, and insisted that we dont go home untill i had drank one of each beer they had on offer, and a belly full of food.

OH WHAT A NIGHT IT WAS


----------



## Borret (10/5/05)

Does she want a second husband??!!

Borret


----------



## ozbrewer (10/5/05)

she may do, she keeps telling me im not man enight for her....that reminds me, i have to get her to pick the fermenter up for me and move it.......its to heavy for me...


no not that one honey.....the empty one.....................


----------



## Weizguy (10/5/05)

...or maybe just a second part-time husband (like ...on my birthday).

You best look after that woman, she's a keeper.

She certainly knows the way to a man's heart. ..or at least a brewer's heart.

Well done.

Seth :beer:


----------



## wee stu (10/5/05)

Happy birthday kenny - have a double smoked, chocolate, dry hopped, barley wine on me :beer: 

awrabest

stu


----------



## GMK (10/5/05)

Thanks for the Birthday wishes....

My wife is taking me out for tea somewhere...

As i close the gate on turning 38...
One step closer to the dreaded 4 and 0...
It is with some fear and trepidation that I go
on to start the time of year 39...
But alas i should not lament...
I have had 38 years of life's enjoyment...

Still so many beers to brew and buy ..
Starting with a new one - A Belgian Bush Blonde i am going to try.
To celbarate the end of being 38.


----------



## Jazman (10/5/05)

happy birthday gmk,chiefman,ozbrewer im having a esb bitter for you all


----------



## ozbrewer (10/5/05)

thanks Jazz


----------



## Gough (10/5/05)

Sorry Ozbrewer, wasn't meaning to be rude, just missed that it was yours as well.  Happy birthday as well. 

Shawn.


----------



## Doc (10/5/05)

Yes happy birthday ozbrewer. Sounds like you had a great day.
You need to fill in your profile informaiton for your birthday so we aren't late with out wishes next year.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## GMK (10/5/05)

yes..happy birthday Ozbrewer...


----------



## ozbrewer (10/5/05)

Doc said:


> Yes happy birthday ozbrewer. Sounds like you had a great day.
> You need to fill in your profile informaiton for your birthday so we aren't late with out wishes next year.
> 
> Beers,
> ...




sURE WILL....


and thanks guys


----------



## Linz (10/5/05)

Happy birthday to all three of you....

The opener is going strong too Kenny


----------



## johnno (10/5/05)

Happy birthday to GMK, chiefman and ozbrewer. I am just now having a mild english ale after coming back from one of the locals and drinking wierd, strange tasting, out of the keg pub beer.

cheers
johnno


----------



## deebee (11/5/05)

Happy Birthday Doc



Celebration Day
deebee


----------



## ozbrewer (11/5/05)

Happy B/Day doc, hope your little one if better


----------



## Doc (12/5/05)

Thanks for the birthday wishes. The whole family is back home which is great.

It will be a big day. I don't work on my birthday. Something I clearly stated when I started my current job many years ago.
My wife and I always go out for a big lunch on each others birthdays. Today we are off to the new Austrian Schnitzelhaus in Sydney. 
I'll be up for the Pork Knuckle and whatever Austrian/German beers they have. My wife gets to drive and Grandma has the kids.

The pressie list is looking good already with two 3 gal kegs, Guinness slippers and a nice selection of German beers.


Beers,
Doc


----------



## Doc (12/5/05)

And happy b'day to you too deebee. What a great date to have a birthday 

Beers,
Doc


----------



## RobW (12/5/05)

Have a great day Doc & Deebee. Many happy returns.


----------



## nonicman (12/5/05)

Happy Birthday Doc and Deebee, and for the other day GMK, Ozbrew and Chieftan. Busy month for the birthdays. I'll have a pint or two of Amber tonight in your honours.


----------



## Duff (12/5/05)

Happy Birthday Doc and Deebee. 

Trust the Kolsch works out alright on the weekend Doc. Boy that Austrian menu looks the goods :beerbang: 

Brett.


----------



## wee stu (12/5/05)

Happy returns deebee and doc.

I think I will have to crack open my crystal rye stout when I get home in honour of the occassion.

awrabest, stu :beer:


----------



## sluggerdog (12/5/05)

Happy Birthday Doc and deebee

Drinks are ON!

chug chug chug!


----------



## Weizguy (12/5/05)

I'd also like to add my acknowledgement upon achieving/reaching another birthday.
:beer: 

Congrats Doc and Deebee.

Do you need a name starting with "D" to have a birthday today?

_Happy birthday to you.
You should sink some homebrew.
You can brew more tomorrow,
But tonite you get stewed.
_
Hip, hip, hooray  

Seth


----------



## deebee (12/5/05)

Thanks for the eloquent contribution as always, Seth. Cheers to everyone else. And a very happy birthday to you Doc.

My birthday present will be a little brewing shopping spree. Will probably buy the bits to make my esky tun and wort chiller this weekend. Just discovered that my wife salvaged all the copper piping out of her Dad's old house before it got knocked down and never told me about it!! My 43 litre esky is almost ready for an upgrade so the tun and wort chiller problems are almost solved. I'm sure there will be enough birthday money left over for a big pot

Yes deebee is finally moving towards all-grain!

  

:beerbang:


----------



## Gough (12/5/05)

Top Darts Deebee and Doc. Happy birthday fellas. An Amarillo APA for both of you tonight.

Shawn.


----------



## barfridge (12/5/05)

Happy birthday gents, sounds like you're celebrating in style.

And my theory as to why there are so many birthday this time of year is simple: subtract 9 months, and you end up in july/august, all those cold nights in the middle of winter, and nothing good on TV.


----------



## Borret (12/5/05)

Happy Birthday Doc'n'Deebee.

Have a bottle of Orval set aside for this evening so will down it in your honour.

Cheers :beer: 

Borret :blink:


----------



## GMK (12/5/05)

yes - have a great Birthday Doc & Debee...

If i could use a quote given to me the other day on my birthday....

"Dont think of it as getting another year older or moving a step closer to death and sanility.....

But as getting a year closer to Retirement!"

Not sure if this was said to help out on turning 39....

But....

Will have a cold one for u guys tonight.


----------



## Boots (12/5/05)

Happy birthday Doc, Deebee, and everyone else who I have missed.

Doc, the schnitty house looks the goods mate.

May the ale gods bring you many brewing presents and healthy ferments.


----------



## johnno (12/5/05)

Happy birthday Doc and deebee.
Doc I didn't realise you were so young.

cheers
johnno


----------



## AndrewQLD (12/5/05)

Happy Birthday Fellas, hope its a very merry day.
Andrew


----------



## Gerard_M (12/5/05)

Happy birthday to Doc & DeeBee.
I saw that Austrian place as I was driving home the other day, will have to give it a try. Also need to visit the German restuarant at West Gordon sooner rather than later.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## RobW (12/5/05)

johnno said:


> Happy birthday Doc and deebee.
> Doc I didn't realise you were so young.
> 
> cheers
> ...



Must be the beer that keeps him going :beer:


----------



## Linz (12/5/05)

Happy birthday Deebee and Doc,

As always another foray to the keg fridge to celebrate

Hope you both had a great day


----------



## big d (12/5/05)

alright alright so im a bit late.happy birthday doc and deebee.have a good one the presents in the mail.

big d


----------



## dicko (12/5/05)

Happy birthday to all over the last few days,  

I am just sitting here at the computer drinking an APA with the cockroaches - so to speak :lol: 

Well!!
Now I will have another beer just to celebrate the happy returns,

Good luck to all.

BTW Doc, 
_*Not working on ones Birthday is the only way to go!! *_ 

Cheers


----------



## Ross (12/5/05)

Happy birthday Doc - thanks for all the off forum help you've given, it's really appreciated. Wish i'd known it was your birthday coming up, i would have had that bottle i promised you already mailed. Picked up the packing today, so will be winging its way down south shortly...


----------



## kook (13/5/05)

Happy Birthday Doc.

Hope you have a good one mate.


----------



## Asher (13/5/05)

Happy Birthday DeeBee for yesterday....

BTW I think its time to upgrade your atvar - I noticed someone else on here has a similar one but there's look allot greener 

Asher for now


----------



## deebee (13/5/05)

Yes the nerve of some people. I have been politely waiting for the new arrival to notice my avatar and make way, but maybe I will replace mine with a shot of some of my home grown flowers. I think there might be just enough to fill that little frame.

Will run it through photoshop to enhance the freshness this time. :lol:


----------



## Goat (13/5/05)

Yes - happy birthday Deebee and Doc.

A few black coffees might be in order this afternoon.

I thought the avatar WAS your hops Deebee. So they are pellets not flowers?


----------



## deebee (13/5/05)

Haven't quite got the hops processing plant up and running yet, Goat.

Those are the Amarillo pellets that Big D brought over from Adelaide on his national tour last year.


----------



## big d (16/5/05)

happy birthday to those ive missed.had a few last night to catch up.
also happy birthday dane.have a good one

cheers
big d


----------



## RobW (16/5/05)

Congratulations Dane. Keep up the great job.


----------



## deebee (16/5/05)

happy birthday dane.


----------



## Gough (16/5/05)

Yep, happy birthday Dane. 

Shawn.


----------



## barfridge (16/5/05)

Happy birthday boss, I'll have an APA for you tonight.


----------



## Louis'Lager (16/5/05)

happy Birthday Mate.


----------



## johnno (16/5/05)

Happy birthday dane.
Cheers and beers to you on this day.


cheers
johnno


----------



## Doc (16/5/05)

Happy birthday Dane.
Having some top NZ beers right now. Will have to have one more.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Linz (16/5/05)

Hope you had a happy one Dane..

back to the font again....yipee and best wishes


----------



## nonicman (16/5/05)

Happy birthday Dane, raising a glass a of brown ale to you, cheers :beer:


----------



## GMK (16/5/05)

Happy Birthday Dane....

Having a beer for you now....


----------



## Ross (16/5/05)

Happy birthday Dane... Celebrating with an Oatmeal Stout... :chug:


----------



## deadly (16/5/05)

Cheers :beer:


----------



## wee stu (16/5/05)

for he's a jolly goof fellow, that nobody can deny .....

awrabest dane, happy birthday


----------



## Doc (17/5/05)

What a list of birthdays today.
Happy birthday Andrew Clark(41), AndrewQLD(41), jaytee(45)
Will be having a few beers for you all this arvo. Limburg Hopsmacker, Speight Distinction Ale and Porter plus whatever else I find.

Beers,
Doc (in NZ)


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (17/5/05)

Happy belated birthdays Doc, deebee and dane. Will have a Rouge Dead Guy for you all after work.

Happy birthday to Andrew and jaytee as well.


----------



## jaytee (17/5/05)

And cheers to all those celebrating birthdays today - and to those toasting them

Taken a day off today on the birthday.

Racked the Special Bitter this morning and will be sampling the first of the Sauvin Draught from the keg tonight.


----------



## Doc (17/5/05)

jaytee said:


> ....... will be sampling the first of the Sauvin Draught from the keg tonight.
> [post="59350"][/post]​



Sounds like a nice floral drop.
Will be interested to hear how it turns out. 
I've used NZ Nelson Sauvin in stouts and Imperial Pilsners in the past.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## johnno (17/5/05)

Happy birthday to the Andrews and jaytee.
All the best. :chug: 

cheers
johnno


----------



## Jazman (17/5/05)

how birthday to all who birthdays it is and i wish i had the speights distiction ale now but im having a bitter ...plus i have had speights pilsner befroe which has nz saaz and nelson sauvin at the end of the boil


----------



## Linz (17/5/05)

Happy Happys to the 3 today...


----------



## Doc (18/5/05)

And the May birthdays continue.
Happy birthday Trent.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## jaytee (18/5/05)

Doc, I find it hard to tell what the Sauvin gives it. First taste remined me of grape juice when I was a kid. But it's got great aroma and very smooth

Here's the style notes for NZ Draught


> New Zealand Draught, OG 36 50, FG 8 18. IBU <20. Colour 10-34 EBC amber, reddish brown, or copper coloured. Malt - medium bodied. Noticeable degree of caramel-type malt character in flavour and often in aroma. Hop - bitterness, flavour, and aroma may be present but at relatively low levels. Generally what is classed as a brown beer in NZ and not a lager. New Zealand Draught beers are in effect amber lagers. Think sweet, brown, malty with an edge of flavour Low levels of fruity esters maybe present. Diacetyl and chill haze should be absent.



Not that there's anything remarkable about NZ Draught as a style, but a great quaffer

Here's my take on it
Light Malt Extract	2.250
Pale Grain 0.125
Crystal Grain	0.250
Chocolate 0.050
Demerara 0.100
Flaked Barley	0.125

Minimashed grains then:
10 litre boil, 10gm additions of Green Bullet 60min, Super Alpha 30min, Sauvin 5min
OG 36 IBU 20 and 23 litres in the fermenter


----------



## Gough (18/5/05)

Happy B'day Trent. Keep those APAs coming from the big Forster brewery mate!

Shawn.


----------



## Weizguy (18/5/05)

G'day and happy birthday 2 U trent.

Happy birthday to those that I missed already this month. I still love youse all...

Seth


----------



## Trent (18/5/05)

Thanks guys, I am cracking a brown ale as we speak. Happy birthday to all the others that have recently celebrated theirs, good thing I have been having a beer most days! I hope that everyone else has as good a night as I intend on having.
All the best
Trent


----------



## Linz (18/5/05)

Happy birthday Trent...


----------



## Trent (20/5/05)

Thanks Linz
Happy birthday to Beertime for today, and to Rubes for yesterday. I'll crack an APA to celebrate for the both of ya's
Trent


----------



## sluggerdog (22/5/05)

Big birthday day today:

Armaca
PMyers
wee stu
ODDBALL

Happy Birthday Guys! Drink UP!~


----------



## johnno (22/5/05)

sluggerdog said:


> Big birthday day today:
> 
> Armaca
> PMyers
> ...



Yeah happy birthday you blokes. And to trent and anyone else i have missed in the past.
cheers
johnno


----------



## big d (22/5/05)

have a happy birthday armaca pmeyers wee stu and oddball.would love to have a beer for you guys but have nightshift tonight so will have a few tomorrow instead.

birthday cheers
big d :beer:


----------



## nonicman (22/5/05)

Happy birthday Armaca, Pmeyers, Wee Stu and Oddball, I'll have an APA for you but after reading Big D's post, better make that two.


----------



## Batz (22/5/05)

Happy Birthday guys

And you too wee-stu !  

Hope you had a good one

Batz


----------



## Jazman (22/5/05)

h birthday guys havinga an apa for all and stu hows the bitter u brewed yesterday going


----------



## wee stu (22/5/05)

Thanks for the well wishes everyone.

And you too Batz  

My birthday started a little early with a brew day at my place on Saturday. Thanks to everyone from the miniflocs, and the odd ittinerant floc, who turned up. I think, at its height, we had 11 brewers assembled to help with the brew. Because of (or maybe despite) that, everything went pretty smoothly.

I had a great time, even if I did get a bit stressed at times with so many more experienced, and knowledgable, brewers around my ramshackle brury. Hopefully the rest of you had a good time too. 

I have to extend a special thanks to GMK who laboured away in the background, assembling my mash tun for me. It looks like a work of art, Kenny. I can't wait til the first test run, although it may be a fortnight away. I hope the daddy cool finds a worthy new home, that too was a great little tun. You were entitled to more gratitude on the day than a soaking from the hose  , funny though it might have been :lol: .

Jaz - The Goblinator best bitter is gurgling away very happily. Missed gravity by a couple of points, but volume was spot on. I'm sure she will be a grouse beer. Should be ready for the next gathering at Boots.

Special thanks also to Anthonymac, who was brave enough to put on a second brew day in the evening. I am looking forward to that smokin' ale eagerly. 

Then the family chimed in today. All in all a great birthday weekend :super: 

awrabest, stu


----------



## GMK (22/5/05)

Fantastic Stu...

Glad it was memorable - had a great time there.


----------



## Linz (23/5/05)

Happy happies to Gough and Jesmol for today


----------



## Doc (23/5/05)

Happy birthday Gough for today, Wee Stu for yesterday and anyone else I've missed.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## johnno (23/5/05)

Happy birthday Gough and Jesmol.
Bottoms up.

cheers
johnno


----------



## Gough (23/5/05)

Thanks all  

Took today off and brewed a Pommy Bitter. Has been a top day all round - good beer good food and good brewing! An excellent birthday...

Went to the Potters Brewery up our way for b'day lunch with the family yesterday. I'll post a review, aahh, tomorrow...  

Thanks again,

Shawn.


----------



## Trent (23/5/05)

happy birthday to Gough and Jesmol for today, and to everyone stuck in yesterdays birthday jam. Hope ya had a good one
Trent


----------



## Doc (28/5/05)

What a round of birthdays today.
Happy b'day kook(23), Jovial_Monk(58), jimmysuperlative(37)

Lots of beers tonight during the Super12 final.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## GMK (28/5/05)

Yes - Happy Birthday to you all - will have a beer for each of you tonight...


----------



## Linz (28/5/05)

Best wishes for your day guys

raising a glass for each and all


----------



## Jovial_Monk (28/5/05)

thanx guys, but I am really only turning 21 today 

JM


----------



## homebrewworld.com (28/5/05)

Nice to have a birthday on a weekend eh !
All the best to ya's
Cheers,
HBW


----------



## jimmysuperlative (28/5/05)

...cheers fellas! ...and best wishes to you, kook and JM. 

...salute :chug:


----------



## johnno (28/5/05)

Yeah..have a good one fellers.

cheers
johnno


----------



## Gough (28/5/05)

Yep, happy birthday all. Hope yours is as good as mine was on Monday  

Shawn.


----------



## Batz (28/5/05)

Almost missed this one

Happy birthday kook and JM (you old fossil)

Batz


----------



## Ross (28/5/05)

Happy birthday all.....


----------



## kook (31/5/05)

Cheers guys, had a brilliant day!

Toured the Cantillon brewery in the morning, and had a good long chat with Jean Van Roy about lambic whilst sampling faro and young lambic both from the barrel!

Visited Mort Subite Cafe in the afternoon, for some Faro, Blanche Wit (lambic blended with witbier) and Peche (I thought it was rubbish but the girlie liked it).

In t'Spinnokke for dinner, all three courses cooked in/with beer! And served with beer of course!

Delerium to top the night off! (2000+ beer "menu")

I'll post some pics when the gallery is back up


----------



## Doc (31/5/05)

kook said:


> Cheers guys, had a brilliant day!
> 
> Toured the Cantillon brewery in the morning, and had a good long chat with Jean Van Roy about lambic whilst sampling faro and young lambic both from the barrel!
> 
> ...



Awesome. Now that is a birthday celebration.
What is your though on Faro ? I've read about it but never had a chance to try it.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Doc (31/5/05)

And happy birthday today to dreamboat(31)
Have a great day.
All the best people are born in May 

Beers,
Doc


----------



## dreamboat (31/5/05)

Cheers Doc....
Brew Club meeting tonight - what better way to celebrate your birthday!

Not a real popular choice with the minister for war and finance though.




dreamboat


----------



## GMK (31/5/05)

happy birthday Dreamboat - looking forward to catching up when i am over in Brissie in July....


----------



## Ross (31/5/05)

Have a great one Dreamboat. That Carafa you gave me, has made a superb Schwarzbier, if I say so myself. :beer:


----------



## kook (31/5/05)

Have a good one dreamboat!

Doc - Faro is interesting, you get subtle caramel / brown sugar flavours balancing out some of the tartness of the unblended lambic. I prefer lambic on its own though, much more refreshing.


----------



## big d (1/6/05)

oops im late again.
happy birthday to those of you ive missed.
and happy birthday today to pedro.have a good one mate.

cheers
big d


----------



## Borret (1/6/05)

Happy Birthday Pedro.

So is it the birthday of the Gulf Brewery Logo today as well?

Will be sure to have a beer in the honour of the great unveiling.

Cheers

Borret


----------



## Doc (1/6/05)

Happy Birthday Pedro.
I think I'll be toasting with Abbey's Dubbel tonight.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Ross (1/6/05)

Happy birthday Pedro - Hope the micros up & running shortly... :beer:


----------



## SteveSA (1/6/05)

Happy birthday Pedro. Have a good one... or two... or three

Steve


----------



## GMK (1/6/05)

Yes - happy birthday Pedro - all the best with the brewery Birthday Present...


----------



## wee stu (1/6/05)

Hippo blipdays Pedders old mate, I'll raise a glass of The Fat Bastard, crystal rye stout in your honour when I get home

awrabest, stu


----------



## RobW (1/6/05)

Many happy returns Pedro - I'll have a couple of ESBs for you tonight.


----------



## Gulf Brewery (1/6/05)

Cheers all, 

I am off the Belgian Beer Cafe for a couple. 

Pedro


----------



## SteveSA (1/6/05)

Cripes!! A bit early isn't it? Even for you!! Or is this all in the name of "research" again?


----------



## Hoops (1/6/05)

dreamboat said:


> Cheers Doc....
> Brew Club meeting tonight - what better way to celebrate your birthday!
> 
> Not a real popular choice with the minister for war and finance though.
> ...


Sorry Rob missed this post yesterday, certainly was a good way to spend a Bday - Homebrew, homebrewers and pizza!
Happy Birthday for yesterday

Hoops


----------



## Gulf Brewery (1/6/05)

SteveSA said:


> Cripes!! A bit early isn't it? Even for you!! Or is this all in the name of "research" again?
> [post="61763"][/post]​



And would you have rejected the "research" gathering if you were invited


----------



## johnno (1/6/05)

Happy birthday for yesterday dreamboat.
Happy birthday for today Gulf Brewery.

:chug: :chug: 

cheers
johnno


----------



## wee stu (1/6/05)

Gulf Brewery said:


> SteveSA said:
> 
> 
> > Cripes!! A bit early isn't it? Even for you!! Or is this all in the name of "research" again?
> ...



I work just behind the Belgian Beer Cafe - how come I didn't score an invite :angry: ??

Anyway I was on a sicko, so couldn't have made it  

Whatever, hope you had a great time.

awrabest, stu


----------



## Jovial_Monk (1/6/05)

Belated Happy Birthday to Dreamboat

JM


----------



## Gulf Brewery (1/6/05)

wee stu said:


> I work just behind the Belgian Beer Cafe - how come I didn't score an invite :angry: ??



I don't know how to put this diplomatically, but I would rather look at my wife than you


----------



## wee stu (1/6/05)

Gulf Brewery said:


> wee stu said:
> 
> 
> > I work just behind the Belgian Beer Cafe - how come I didn't score an invite :angry: ??
> ...



That's O.K. 
I would much rather look at your wife also.

hippo blipdays once more


----------



## Jazman (1/6/05)

happy birthday Pedro im having a stout for u


----------



## Linz (2/6/05)

A late Happies for Pedro, and Wow what a day today.

I dunno if my liver can keep pace, but I did have 5 earlier to "clean" the lines of the kegs and celebrate!!


----------



## Doc (2/6/05)

Wow, what a round of birthdays today.
Happy birthday nifty(45), metters(51), jgriffin(28), Barge(28)
The compulsory round of drinks tonight :lol:

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Ross (2/6/05)

Happy birthday john, metters & others....

i guess with the membership now, 3 to 4 a day should be the norm... Don't feel so bad about my 3 to 4 pints a night now, gotta have a celebratery ale haven't you? :beer:


----------



## nonicman (2/6/05)

Happy (late) Birthday, Pedro, and for today JGriffin, Metters, Barge and Nifty. A pint of bitter to be raised tonight.


----------



## bonk (2/6/05)

seems like its birthday season,

happy b'day to all.


----------



## Gough (2/6/05)

Yep, happy b'day everyone. I'll force a couple of IPAs tonight  

Shawn.


----------



## nifty (2/6/05)

Many thanks everyone. With the amount of birthday drinks we need to consume, it's a good thing that we enjoy making it and drinking it.

cheers
nifty


----------



## big d (2/6/05)

happy birthday guys.im sure i can find room this arvo for a few ales to celebrate your birthday.

cheers :beer: 
big d


----------



## metters (2/6/05)

Thanks for the wishes guys, I've celebrated by putting down an Old Peculiar. And happy birthday to everyone else.

Cheers nm


----------



## jgriffin (2/6/05)

Geez, a few of us with birthdays today! Thanks for the wishes and happy bday to you other june the 2nd'ers.


----------



## Trent (2/6/05)

happy birthday to everyone. I am gonna have to start drinking more to keep up with all the celebratory drinks!
Trent


----------



## johnno (2/6/05)

Happy birthday JGriffin, Metters, Barge and Nifty. :beer: 
I wont have to try to hard to have a few tonight.

cheers
johnno


----------



## Linz (4/6/05)

And yet again!!!! another 2!!

Happy birthday guys..


----------



## homebrewworld.com (4/6/05)

Yep, happy b,day guys !
I'll drink to that !!
cheers


----------



## RobW (4/6/05)

Thanks fellers. Big one this year. Had a few quiet ones last night & looks like a few loud ones coming up tonight


----------



## johnno (4/6/05)

Happy birthday Rob.
All the best to you. :beerbang: 

cheers
johnno


----------



## big d (4/6/05)

happy birthday bonk and robw.
have a good one fellas.

cheers
big d :beer:


----------



## bonk (5/6/05)

thanks everyone,

had a great day celebrating my 30th, lots of beer and good times had by all,


----------



## Trent (7/6/05)

Happy birthday for the other day to Bonk, RobW and Alien Boy. Hope ya's had a big one. By the way, whats going on here, THREE days in a row without a birthday? Whats the world coming to? How will I justify drinking tonight?
Trent


----------



## Doc (7/6/05)

Trent said:


> By the way, whats going on here, THREE days in a row without a birthday? Whats the world coming to? How will I justify drinking tonight?
> Trent
> [post="62681"][/post]​


Just checked out the Calendar and there are no birthdays tomorrow either  Thurs, Fri and Saturday are all good though. And how could I not mention next Monday eh Jayse :lol:

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Linz (7/6/05)

Trent,

Save it up for Monday???? whatever Mondays event is???


----------



## Doc (10/6/05)

Happy birthday BRAD T(43).
A few APA's and ESB's tonight while watching the All Blacks demolish Fiji.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## BRAD T (10/6/05)

Thanks Doc,
I will be celebrating with a couple of ESB's, after I get the Wheat Beer I am doing today put to bed.

BradT


----------



## big d (10/6/05)

happy birthday brad.will down a few porters this arvo.

cheers
big d


----------



## Gough (10/6/05)

Happy birthday Brad. An IPA and the last bottle of my Amarillo APA tonight. Hope you're having a good one.

Shawn.


----------



## Doc (11/6/05)

And today is a big day for Goat(40).
Hope you have a big day and the big 40 sees you getting lots of brewing related gifts.
Plenty of beers from me tonight as I watch the Wallabies and the Maoris Union games.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Batz (11/6/05)

Happy birthday you old Goat :lol: 

And Brad and the others I have missed this week,hard to keep up with all these birthdays!!

Have a good one mate , and I finally have some brew in the kegs , will have a scottish and irish ales tonight for ya! :beerbang: 

Batz


----------



## Goat (11/6/05)

thanks guys

I'm heading to Albany for the weekend. If anyone needs me I'll be at the Earl of Spencer


----------



## sluggerdog (11/6/05)

Happy birthday guys (for the last week... I've been slack with the b'day wishes)

Will drink it up tonight to make up for it.. HA HA


----------



## Guest Lurker (11/6/05)

Goat said:


> thanks guys
> 
> I'm heading to Albany for the weekend. If anyone needs me I'll be at the Earl of Spencer
> [post="63137"][/post]​




Hmmm... in Albany hey? If anyone needs me I'll be in Goats shed unscrewing the Nasa burner from the cast iron frame.


----------



## BRAD T (11/6/05)

Happy Birthday Goat , 
I will have a few ESB's today in your honour

Cheers
Brad T


----------



## Hoops (11/6/05)

Happy Birthday Goat!


> I'm heading to Albany for the weekend.


But there's no micro brewerys down there is there???


----------



## big d (11/6/05)

happy birthday goat.hope to catch up next month.
have a great time in albany

cheers
big d
:beer:


----------



## barfridge (11/6/05)

Happy birthday mate  Hope you have a good trip.


----------



## JasonY (11/6/05)

Happy birthday Goat, will have a few ales for you tonight!


----------



## johnno (11/6/05)

Happy birhday Goat.
Hope you have a BIG night.

cheers
johnno


----------



## Doc (13/6/05)

And a big happy birthday to jayse(31) today.
I'm sure you'll be celebrating in style today Jayse.
A few ales this arvo from me.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Batz (13/6/05)

Better not miss this one  

Happy Birthday Jayse :beerbang: 

Bet sleepy old Adelaide is in for a shake up tonight :super: 


Batz


----------



## dicko (13/6/05)

Hi Jayse,

Happy Birthday mate.  

I hope you have an excellent day.

I'll crack a bottle or two of my English Strong Bitter later for a distant celebration.

Cheers :chug: :chug:


----------



## BRAD T (13/6/05)

Happy Birthday Jayse :beer:


----------



## johnno (13/6/05)

Happy birthday jayse.

cheers
johnno


----------



## Borret (13/6/05)

Happy Birthday Jayse.
What a way to top a long weekend.

Crackin a Beer 

Borret


----------



## JasonY (13/6/05)

Happy birthday Jayse, another excuse for a berr or three


----------



## wee stu (13/6/05)

and from me, Jaysington - hope you are having the hippoest of blipdays!


----------



## jgriffin (13/6/05)

Happiest of birthdays Jayse. Hope you are having a nice ale or two.


----------



## TidalPete (13/6/05)

Doc said:


> And a big happy birthday to jayse(31) today.
> I'm sure you'll be celebrating in style today Jayse.
> A few ales this arvo from me.
> 
> ...



Many Happy Returns Jayse & thanks for your help. I'll charge a glass for you. :beer:


----------



## Jazman (13/6/05)

Happy birthday jayse im having a scottish for u


----------



## big d (13/6/05)

just slipped under the radar.
happy birthday jayse you old fart  hope you have a good one and enjoy the night.wish i could send some beer wenches around to warm you up in cold adelaide but i cant remember any.  

hazy and beery night
big d


----------



## Borret (14/6/05)

Happy Birthday Ads7. Happy to share the day with you. Had a leffe brown and a guiness in our honour earlier.

Cheers

Borret


----------



## Doc (14/6/05)

Happy birthday Borret(28) and ads7(31)
Sorry, I won't be having any drinks for you guys tonight. I'm crook as hell. Will make up for it when I'm back to full health though.
Hope you had a great day.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Linz (14/6/05)

Happy birthday for all the guys that have had their day over the weekend......been in Mudgee for the long weekend without connection here or mobile phone...ask Crusher.

All the best.....and hope you all had a good one


----------



## BRAD T (15/6/05)

Happy Birthday Borret and ads7, I will have a schwarzbier(or 2) to celebrate.

Cheers
BradT :beer: :beer:


----------



## BRAD T (16/6/05)

Happy Birthday GSRman, I will have a couple to celebrate tonite

Cheers
BradT :beerbang: :beerbang: :beerbang:


----------



## Gough (16/6/05)

Happy Birthday Borret, Jayse, Goat and anyone else I missed over the last few days. Hope you all had top days.

Shawn.


----------



## Linz (25/6/05)

Happy birthday Wreck....... Having a few a Paddys tonite???

I will if you don't make it....have a good one


----------



## Doc (25/6/05)

Happy birthday Wreck.
I'll have plenty while watching all the Union games today 

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Doc (2/7/05)

Happy Birthday ozdevil(34)
Plenty of ales tonight during the Union internationals.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Linz (2/7/05)

Hope you had a great day Ozdevil...


----------



## Batz (2/7/05)

Ozdevil...

Happy birthday mate , hope you have a good one

Batz


----------



## wee stu (2/7/05)

Awrabest, Oz

Glass is primed and ready :beer:


----------



## ozdevil (3/7/05)

Thanks guys for the birthday wishes had a great day over a few cold ones

cheers
ozdevil


----------



## BRAD T (3/7/05)

Hi Ozdevil, 
Sorry I missed it yesterday, hope you had a good one.
Cheers
BradT


----------



## Doc (5/7/05)

Happy Birthday kungy(21)
Wow 21. I'm sure it will be a big one :lol:

Doc


----------



## GMK (5/7/05)

Sorry i missed your birthday Oz - will have a belated beer for you.

Happy birthday Kungy...


----------



## BRAD T (5/7/05)

Happy Birthday Kungy,
I will raise my glass a few times in your honour.

Cheers
BradT :beer:


----------



## Linz (23/7/05)

Happy Birthday guys....

Will definitely be having a few at Paddys today


----------



## homebrewworld.com (31/7/05)

Happy Birthday too *Dunkel Boy*, and *SnakeSniffingLion*.
Have a good one, and i will have a few beers for ya today :beer:


----------



## Doc (4/8/05)

Happy birthday to the ones I've missed in the last week.

Happy birthday to FNQ Bunyip(41) for today.
Having a Kolsch right now and will be following it up with an Alt and then an HourglassIPA 

Doc


----------



## Doc (18/8/05)

Happy birthday to a couple of regulars. crusher(42), Backlane Brewery(40)

Aussie Strong Ale going down now. Cheers Lads.

Doc


----------



## barfridge (19/8/05)

many happy returns guys 

I'm having a rooftop red, while I wait for my lagers to erm...lager


----------



## Batz (19/8/05)

Doc said:


> Happy birthday to a couple of regulars. crusher(42), Backlane Brewery(40)
> 
> Aussie Strong Ale going down now. Cheers Lads.
> 
> ...




Missed you guys yesterday
Hope you both had a good one

Cheers
Batz


----------



## AndrewQLD (19/8/05)

Doc said:


> Happy birthday to a couple of regulars. crusher(42), Backlane Brewery(40)
> 
> Aussie Strong Ale going down now. Cheers Lads.
> 
> ...




Happy belated Guys, hope your pressies were all beer related

Andrew


----------



## Linz (19/8/05)

Doc said:


> Happy birthday to a couple of regulars. crusher(42), Backlane Brewery(40)
> 
> Aussie Strong Ale going down now. Cheers Lads.
> 
> ...




And yet another belated best wishes

Just as well Doc doesnt rack up points for posts requoted


----------



## TidalPete (19/8/05)

AndrewQLD said:


> Doc said:
> 
> 
> > Happy birthday to a couple of regulars. crusher(42), Backlane Brewery(40)
> ...



And yet another belated Happy Birthday fellas. I will have a beer for you right now.







:beer:


----------



## Linz (27/8/05)

Happy birthday Wardy and Barls..

Have a BIG one !!


----------



## kook (27/8/05)

Happy Birthday guys!

I'm drinking a Struiss Wit at the moment, so consider it a tribute!


----------



## barls (27/8/05)

thanks mate i will dont you worry


----------



## Doc (27/8/05)

Yes, have a great b'day wardy(29) and barls(25)
I'll be having many beers tonight watching the AB's treat South Africa to the house of pain :beer:

Beers,
Doc


----------



## timmy (27/8/05)

And to me, 26 on the 23rd.


----------



## Weizguy (27/9/05)

Happy Birthday to JSB and Frogg.

Here's cheers.

Frogg, it's time to open the bottle of Unibroue Terrible.

Seth out


----------



## Doc (29/9/05)

Happy birthday to the ones I missed. Timmy, JSB, Frogg.

Also today to Stagger Inn(36) and Stagger(36)
Now there is a coincidence. Two members with very similar names with the same birthday, the same age and the same location details 

Doc


----------



## Doc (7/10/05)

Happy B'day pbrosnan(41).
Having a Kolsch right now 

Doc


----------



## Doc (31/10/05)

Happy birthday Ross(47) and ntboozer(38)
Hope you both have a great day and get lots of brewing related pressies.

Will have a few tonight in your honour.

Doc


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (31/10/05)

Cheers , Ross & NTboozer 
hope you both have a great day

a few this arvo with you both.

Cheers fnqbunyip


----------



## nonicman (31/10/05)

Happy Birthday Ross and NTboozer. will raise a glass tonight. :beer:


----------



## peas_and_corn (31/10/05)

Happy birthday guys!

I'll be overseas for my birthday... will be great!


----------



## Samwise Gamgee (31/10/05)

Happy Birthday Ross and NTboozer!

Have a great day! :beer:


----------



## Ross (31/10/05)

happy birthday NTBoozer - you share a great day...


----------



## Gough (31/10/05)

Happy Birthday fellas. Hey Ross, 47 eh... My memory of our night out in Newcastle earlier in the year suggests you drink more like you're 27 :lol: :chug: Bet you'll be having a good one tonight... A schooner from each of the 10 taps perhaps? :lol: I'll raise a glass of birthday bitter tonight,

Shawn.


----------



## warrenlw63 (31/10/05)

Happy Birthday Ross & NT Boozer.

Have one on your behalfs. :beer: 

Warren -


----------



## KoNG (31/10/05)

Have a great day Boys.....
i should be able to sneak one in for you tonight.... even after a heavy weekend.

prost


----------



## big d (31/10/05)

happy birthday guys.
will sink a few american brown ales this arvo in celebration for you both.and maybe washed down with a belgian strong ale or more.(to subdue this rotten flu i have) 

cheers
big d


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (14/11/05)

Happy birthday to Jazman and anyone else who recently has had one.
Will have an Oktoberfest for you tonight :beerbang: 

C&B
TDA


----------



## wee stu (14/11/05)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Happy birthday to Jazman and anyone else who recently has had one.
> Will have an Oktoberfest for you tonight :beerbang:
> 
> C&B
> ...



I socend taht, hppya brhtdaiy ot mazjan :beer: 

awrabest, Jaz


----------



## sluggerdog (14/11/05)

Happy Birthday to all over the last 6 weeks since I last said happy birthday in this thread!

Beers Up!~


----------



## Doc (14/11/05)

Happy Birthday Jazman.
HefeRyeizen Bock going down nicely right now for you. Also kegging my Alt.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Batz (14/11/05)

Jazman

Happy birthday old thing :beerbang: 

Batz


----------



## Linz (14/11/05)

congrats on clicking over another one...


----------



## SteveSA (15/11/05)

wee stu said:


> I socend taht, hppya brhtdaiy ot mazjan :beer:
> 
> awrabest, Jaz
> [post="90365"][/post]​


 :lol: Couldn't have said it better myself Stu :lol: A true shining wit

Hope it was a good one Jaz.


----------



## johnno (22/11/05)

jjpalmers birtday today according to the calendar.
We should all stand up and salute.

Happy birthday JJ Palmer. :beerbang: 

cheers
johnno


----------



## nonicman (22/11/05)

johnno said:


> jjpalmers birtday today according to the calendar.
> We should all stand up and salute.
> 
> Happy birthday JJ Palmer. :beerbang:
> ...



/salute with a pint of pale ale in hand. :beerbang:


----------



## Doc (22/11/05)

A toast to HTB.
Bier de Garde no less  Happy birthday John.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## SteveSA (23/11/05)

Happy Birthday TDA!

42 and still floccin' on :super: 

Steve


----------



## johnno (23/11/05)

Many happy returns TDA. :beerbang: 

All the best to you.

cheers
johnno


----------



## warrenlw63 (23/11/05)

TDA.

Have a *BIG ONE*. :lol: (and a couple of beers too). :beerbang: 

Warren -


----------



## Ross (23/11/05)

Happy birthday TDA & JJP


----------



## wee stu (23/11/05)

Jeez TDA, you're a young un'

awrabest, stu


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (23/11/05)

Thanks for the birthday wishes fellas.

Will be draining the Koelsch keg tonight!

C&B
TDA


----------



## Gough (23/11/05)

Happy birthday TDA. Enjoy that keg of kolsch :chug: 

Shawn.


----------



## Samwise Gamgee (23/11/05)

Happy Birthday TDA!! :beerbang:


----------



## Doc (23/11/05)

Happy b'day TDA.
Just cracked a keg of American Brown. Mmmmm very hoppy :lol:
Hope you have a good one.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Jazman (23/11/05)

happy birthday TDA having a belgian golden strong ale for you


----------



## Kai (23/11/05)

Happy birthday, TDA! Stu will be along shortly to sing for you.


----------



## JasonY (23/11/05)

Having a Belgian for you TDA, happy birthday!


----------



## johnno (24/11/05)

Big day for birthday drinks with four members having one today.

Happy birthday Warren!! :beer: 

Happy birthday also to Bricey elsertaco and BritniBPE. :beerbang: 

Al the best to you.

johnno


----------



## Gough (24/11/05)

Yep, Happy Birthday Warren :beerbang: I'll try and force myself to drink something suitable in your honour tonight... I know! A bottle of the Warrenator :lol: Perfect :chug: 

Shawn.


----------



## Gough (24/11/05)

Oops... Happy birthday to the others as well. Bricey, elsertaco and Britni... Plenty of beer to go round...

Shawn.


----------



## warrenlw63 (24/11/05)

Gough said:


> I'll try and force myself to drink something suitable in your honour tonight...
> [post="92914"][/post]​



Thanks heaps guys. Truly in the old fart club now.  

Geez Shawn, I'm sure you'll really have to twist yer arm. :lol: :lol: 

Might even sneak a couple in myself. (Warren twists his own arm with minimal force).  

Warren -


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (24/11/05)

All the best for today Warren, I can tell you from experience, being 42 isn't too bad  

Happy birthday to all the others, Bricey elsertaco and BritniBPE as well.

Thanks to you other guys for the birthday wishes for yesterday. Had a few to celebrate last night. The Koelsch keg is almost empty :chug: .

C&B
TDA


----------



## Ross (24/11/05)

Yeah, Happy birthday Warren - The old farts club isn't a bad one  

& happy birthday to everyone else as well


----------



## sluggerdog (24/11/05)

Happy Birthday to all!~

Beers are on


----------



## RobW (24/11/05)

Many Happy (Hoppy?) Returns Warren  
Long live the old farts :super: 

and happy birthday to Bricey, elsertaco and BritniBPE too


----------



## Doc (24/11/05)

Happy birthday warrenlw63(42), Bricey(31), BritniBPE(24), eldertaco(23)
Like I needed an excuse to have four beers though tonight 
Hope you have a good day.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## warrenlw63 (24/11/05)

RobW said:


> Long live the old farts :super:
> [post="92937"][/post]​



Long live and long linger. :lol: :lol: 

Thanks again guys.

Warren -


----------



## Samwise Gamgee (24/11/05)

Happy Birthday all!

Will be beering it up in your honour!


----------



## johnno (26/11/05)

Another big day for birthdays.

All the best to Snow, mycle, vicbitters and Franko. :beer: 

I will be having a drink later today for you.

cheers
johnno


----------



## warrenlw63 (26/11/05)

All the best Snow. I'll have a beer for you later today. :chug: 

Greetings to mycle, vicbitters and Franko as well. :beerbang: 

Gotta look after yer fellow Sagitarians. We're a sensitive lot. :lol: :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## Ross (26/11/05)

Snow, 

Happy Birthday matey :beer: 

plus a happy birthday to everyone else celebrating today...


----------



## Doc (26/11/05)

Happy birthday all.
Bit early to start yet, so will have a few after doing the Xmas case pickup.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## nonicman (26/11/05)

Happy late and present Birthdays to all the recent celebrators. Hope all your breweries have benefited from the birthdays. As Doc said bit early to start, so I'll have a cigerette in Snow's honour :lol: :beer:


----------



## Batz (26/11/05)

Happy birthday too all from Batz as well

:beer: 

Batz


----------



## Trent (26/11/05)

Happy birthday everybody
I will have more than one in your honour tonight! All the best
Trent


----------



## Snow (28/11/05)

Thanks for the well wishes, guys. 35 years young and brewing up a storm!

I had a lovely day on my birthday - painted the kitchen, took 2 loads of rubbish to the dump, then cleaned the car :-(

I did get drunk at a very nice Italian restaurant that night though 

Cheers - Snow


----------



## Doc (5/12/05)

Happy Birthday Asher.
Hope you have a great one.
Will see if I can get off my sickbed tonight to manage a beer.

Doc


----------



## Ross (5/12/05)

Many happy returns Asher - Will celebrate 2nite in the usual manner :chug:


----------



## bonk (5/12/05)

Happy B'Day to all that i've missed,

:beer:


----------



## AndrewQLD (5/12/05)

yep, cheers and beers fellas, have a happy one.

Andrew


----------



## RobW (5/12/05)

Many happy returns Asher. I'll celebrate for you tonight with an American brown ale (maybe 2)


----------



## Asher (5/12/05)

Well I can't complain so far.... We moved into our new house over the weekend. Complete with brewery shed!
Awoke this morning to a backyard that was a sea of purple from the massive 85yo Jacaranda tree flowering above..... Note: must add outdoor vacuum to my Christmas list.

Cheers guys

Asher for now

PS. Managed to recommision the keg fridge with the help of Big Al on Sat... So kegs have has a day to settle already...


----------



## Snow (5/12/05)

Yeah big happy returns, Asher! I'll celebrate tonight with a pint of Ashers Green Tea Rice Lager  

Cheers - Snow


----------



## johnno (5/12/05)

Happy birthday Asher. :chug: 

cheers
johnno


----------



## barfridge (5/12/05)

Many happy returns mate, hope you have a goodun


----------



## big d (5/12/05)

better late than never.
happy birthday asher.
hope you had a good one


cheers
big d


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (5/12/05)

Asher said:


> Managed to recommision the keg fridge



Is there anything more important? Me thinks not  

Have a good what's left of it man :beer: 

PZ.


----------



## Doc (7/12/05)

Happy birthday today to SteveSA(35).
All the best Steve.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## wee stu (7/12/05)

Happy Birthday SteveSA.

I am having an alcohol free day in your honour  

Maybe we can share a drink at AnthonyMac's on Saturday, if you are not playing cricket :beer:


----------



## Ross (7/12/05)

All the best SteveSA - I'll have 2 in your honour to make up for wee stu's abstinence :chug: :chug:


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (7/12/05)

Happy birthday SteveSA, I will drink your share at AnthonyMacs on Saturday  

Happy belated birthday too Asher, care to post your 2nd place Marzen recipe from the nationals?

C&B
TDA


----------



## Batz (7/12/05)

Happy birthday Steve , will have something out of the Xmas case for you tonight

And hope you had a good one Asher , may crack another as a belated one for you as well  

Batz


----------



## big d (7/12/05)

happy birthday steve.have a good one

cheers
big d


----------



## SteveSA (8/12/05)

Cheers guys. Had a good night and great meal with plenty of quality ales  (and the odd red)

Scored the next piece of the dream house... a stainless drip tray to go with the 4 tier font. All we need now is some land and the rest of the house!

Steve


----------



## RobW (9/12/05)

Happy Birthday Jase!
:beer:


----------



## Ross (9/12/05)

Many happy returns Jayse - Will be celebrating in the usual manner tonight :chug:


----------



## wee stu (9/12/05)

Having another alcohol free day in an AHB member's honour  

I will raise my glass to you at the SA Xmas case swap 2morra. 

awrabest, stu


----------



## Aaron (9/12/05)

RobW said:


> Happy Birthday Jayse!
> :beer:
> [post="96590"][/post]​


It seems the birthday boy is Jase not Jayse. But happy birthday regardless.


----------



## GMK (9/12/05)

Happy birthday Jayse...


----------



## johnno (13/12/05)

Al the best to nonicman fir the day.
Happy bithday nonicman.
And a belated happy birthday to Steve SA and jase.

cheers
johnno


----------



## Ross (13/12/05)

MANY HAPPY RETURNS Nonicman :beer:


----------



## Batz (13/12/05)

Happy birthday Jason ! :beerbang: 

Batz


----------



## AndrewQLD (13/12/05)

Happy birthday Nonicman, Stevesa and jase. And also to anyone else on the list. 

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## RobW (13/12/05)

Many happy returns Nonicman


----------



## Doc (13/12/05)

Happy birthday nonicman(33).
NWS Brewers meet tonight, so will have a beer or two for you there.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## nonicman (13/12/05)

Cheers, and happy birthday to any that I have missed. Just enjoying a Schofferhofer and checking out the new pressure cooker/yeast farm steriliser .

:beer: :chug:


----------



## Screwtop (13/12/05)

Have a good one Nonicman, and the others celebrating today. Did you get your Skoffers at Theo's they have a great range. The Duvel $10.45 a stub ouch!

Cheers


----------



## nonicman (13/12/05)

Screwtop said:


> Have a good one Nonicman, and the others celebrating today. Did you get your Skoffers at Theo's they have a great range. The Duvel $10.45 a stub ouch!
> 
> Cheers
> [post="97368"][/post]​



Yep Theos seems to have a good range for the Sunny Coast. I have a few non-rational issues with Duvel (which I like to drink). After visiting Belgium and paying 88cents (Euro) per bottle of Duvel, $10.45 is out of the question. Not to mention being told off by a brewer from Saint Feuillien for wearing a Duvel shirt, he had the biggest beer glass I've ever seen and Saint Feuillien makes a good golden ale/triple, more to my tastes than Duvel and he is a brewer so wasn't going to argue. Now that the chocolate Belgium Beer Weekend spew stain has been washed out and no Saint Feuillien brewers are around it's not a bad shirt. Still not willing to fork out $10.45 a stubbie, for Saint Feuillien I might be tempted. :chug:


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (13/12/05)

Hope you are having a good one Jason :beer: 

I'll have one or eight for you right now :chug: 

PZ.


----------



## RobW (14/12/05)

Happy Birthday to Delboy! :beer:


----------



## Ross (14/12/05)

many happy returns Delboy - I'll have a bananamber in your honour tonight :beer: 

cheers Ross


----------



## AndrewQLD (14/12/05)

Happy, happy Delboy, hope you have a great day.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Doc (19/12/05)

A big day for birthdays. 
Happy birthday arthur(43), joecast(32), taflex(29), Jazzafish(24).
Will have to have a least four pints tonight for you all 

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Samwise Gamgee (19/12/05)

Happy birthday arthur, joecast, taflex & Jarrad!


----------



## Jazzafish (19/12/05)

Thanks guys,

Think I'd have a few for us all! My brother got me a case of little creatures pale ale, so I'm sure I'd be in good company 

Cheers,
Jarrad


----------



## Jazzafish (19/12/05)

Also a Happy Birthday to fellow brewers arthur, joecast and taflex!
:beer:


----------



## RobW (19/12/05)

Happy birthday arthur, joecast, taflex & Jarrad :beer:


----------



## big d (19/12/05)

happy birthday guys.
think thats a good enough reason to wander outside and blow the froth off a belgian strong ale.
followed by a pils and smoked porter.

cheers
big d


----------



## johnno (19/12/05)

Have a happy birthday fellas.
All te best to you. :beer: 

johnno


----------



## GMK (19/12/05)

RobW said:


> Happy birthday arthur, joecast, taflex & Jarrad :beer:
> [post="98422"][/post]​



I second the Happy Birthday - just had an American Ale for you all ..
will have a London Porter later in your Honour Delboy...


----------



## Linz (19/12/05)

Happy birthday all.....

If you're reading this on your B'day...you're not sampling ENOUGH!!!


----------



## johnno (27/12/05)

Happy birthday to dickted for yesterday. :beerbang: 

And happy birthday today for Kai anf Blythe. :beer: 

I will try and have a beer later on today. Am so christmased out at the moment that it may have to be something milder.

cheers
johnno


----------



## Linz (27/12/05)

A Happy, happies after all those Merry, Merries....

Now we can see where the stamina comes from...years of practice. Keeep it up for many more years guys

All the best for your big days


----------



## Aaron (27/12/05)

Happy birthday Kai. I have a mash paddle and a couple of beers waiting for you.


----------



## wee stu (27/12/05)

Aaron said:


> Happy birthday Kai. I have a mash paddle and a couple of beers waiting for you.
> [post="99582"][/post]​



Happy birthday Kai, I have 3 nice pieces of stainless which fit together very snugly waiting for you also :beer: .

Also happy first anniversary to Aaron - one year since his first fermentation assist!

I feel a song coming on......

....... we aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaare .......


----------



## Kai (27/12/05)

woohoo!


----------



## Aaron (27/12/05)

wee stu said:


> Also happy first anniversary to Aaron - one year since his first fermentation assist!
> 
> I feel a song coming on......
> 
> ...


Thank you Stu. I wanted to celebrate with a brew today but it's 38C out there so I'm staying in here with the AC and a beer. Your 60 /- in fact Stu.


----------



## wee stu (27/12/05)

Aaron said:


> I'm staying in here with the AC and a beer. Your 60 /- in fact Stu.
> [post="99589"][/post]​



sounds loke a capital idea to me Aaron. I think i'll do the same

cheers mini buddies :beer: :chug: 


"the miiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiighty ............."


----------



## Jazman (27/12/05)

happy birthday kai im having more of the j1 for u kai mmmmmmmm

we are theeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee............................


----------



## Kai (27/12/05)

I should be having more of the J1 for you, jaz!


----------



## Ross (27/12/05)

Happy birthday Kai, Aaron & everyone else who's celebrated while I've been away.. Will have a drink for each & everyone of you this evening... :chug:


----------



## Doc (28/12/05)

Happy birthday to those I've missed in the last few days and to mikem108(41) and KoNG(30) today.
Went to Braidwood today and watched someone else brew an ESB, and am back home toasting you both with an Alt now.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## big d (28/12/05)

same here doc ive missed a few so am having a few pils and finishing off with a lovely smoked festive porter.happy birthday guys.

cheers
big d


----------



## Batz (28/12/05)

Hell I am late too !

Sorry Kai and Aaron missed your birthdays , I hope it was a good one.

big d has a good idea there , will crack a smoked porter as well

Cheers 

Batz


----------



## mikem108 (10/1/06)

Nice one Doc, thanks for the birthday wishes. Was in pretty bad shape over the last couple of weeks, no beer alowed 
I slashed my arm the tuesday before Xmas, got stiched up but the slack doctor didn't give me any antibiotics or a shot, ended up with blood poisoning (veins 
in my hand went black! and I blacked out), put my back out Xmas eve, spent 5hrs of Xmas day in hospital at Wyong, the doctor looked like she had graduated 5 minutes ago , so I got no relief there, had to wait another two days to see a doctor who actually helped by removing the stiches and getting rid of nasty pus. SPent birthday passed out in bed. First day off the antibiotics was NYE. Had two beers and nearly passed out again.... 
Day or so later:
Tried to get back home from the Central Coast to find all roads out of there closed due to bushfires. 
On a positive note the APA I had made for Xmas-NY was still mostly intact and I have been enjoying that over the last week. Its the best beer I have ever made and the rate at which it was disappearing on saturday at the Randwick ESB brew demo confirmed this. As I was leaving Leon put his hand on my shoulder and said really seriously "thats a really great beer" 
Will post the recipe later.


----------



## Ross (10/1/06)

mikem108 said:


> Nice one Doc, thanks for the birthday wishes. Was in pretty bad shape over the last couple of weeks, no beer alowed
> 
> On a positive note the APA I had made for Xmas-NY was still mostly intact and I have been enjoying that over the last week. Its the best beer I have ever made and the rate at which it was disappearing on saturday at the Randwick ESB brew demo confirmed this. As I was leaving Leon put his hand on my shoulder and said really seriously "thats a really great beer"
> Will post the recipe later.
> [post="101841"][/post]​



Mikem108,

Good to hear you're back on your feet & more impotantly, drinking again :chug: 

Look forward to seeing your recipe  

cheers Ross


----------



## wee stu (10/1/06)

Happy birthday Stuster  

have a great day Stu, awrabest stu :blink:


----------



## Stuster (10/1/06)

Stu

Cheers Stu

Stu


----------



## Doc (18/1/06)

Happy birthday Linz.
Only one more year to go until the big one 

Will down a few tonight.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Ross (18/1/06)

Well there's a coincidence - Linz is on holiday up here at the moment & is stopping in here this afternoon for a few beers - Will be able to toast this one in person :beer: 

Anyone at a spare end this arvo in Brizzy, you're more than welcome to join us...  

cheers Ross...


----------



## Linz (21/1/06)

Thanks for the hospitality the other day Ross...and a Damned fine bar that one!!!

not to mention the beers flowing from it are top notch too!!


Thanks again :super:


----------



## Ross (21/1/06)

Linz said:


> Thanks for the hospitality the other day Ross...and a Damned fine bar that one!!!
> 
> not to mention the beers flowing from it are top notch too!!
> 
> ...



Mate, it was a pleasure - just a shame you were driving...


----------



## Doc (22/1/06)

Happy Birthday Trev.
When I get over this hangover I'll have a beer for you 
Hope you have a top day.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Linz (22/1/06)

Happy happies Trev....Its a great month to be born !!! B)


----------



## Ross (22/1/06)

Happy birthday Trev :beer:


----------



## wee stu (26/1/06)

Happy Boirthday boots. You must be special getting a public holiday on your birthday  

Hope all is going well with you. Is there any of your xmas case left? I just finished mine off, and then realised it was your biirthday. Bugga, just have to drink one of my own beers now as well.

and, best wishes to Wasabi too. Been a while since you posted here, wonder if you still visit? If you do, give us another progress report on the studies.

awrabest, stu


----------



## Jazman (26/1/06)

happy birthday boots im having a J2 for u


----------



## Ross (26/1/06)

Happy birthday Boots :beer:


----------



## big d (26/1/06)

happy birthday boots.have a great one.

cheers
big d


----------



## GMK (26/1/06)

Happy Birthday Boots and Wasabi...

Hope you both get some nice brewing stuff.


----------



## Batz (26/1/06)

Happy birthday Boots :beerbang: 

Have a good one mate !

Batz


----------



## Linz (27/1/06)

Many happies guys...sorry Im late......but Im hookin' in to catch up!!


----------



## Boots (28/1/06)

Cheers guys.

I've been a bit awol lately, had some health problems with the little one (all will be fine after an op) and just bought a house as well, and was studying pre-christmas.

On top of that, they've blocked AHB from work so my normal browsing habits have been kurbed.

Spent my birthday packing up the house, but did manage to sneak up to grumpy's so the girls could shout me pizza and a few pints 

Cheers


----------



## Trev (31/1/06)

I'm a few days late with my reply - but thanks for the good wishes.

have been off the air for two weeks whilst holidaying on the Gold Coast.

There's a new Belgian Beer Cafe there - fantastic!!! particularly enjoyed the Rodenbach(sp) Grand Cru.

Also managed to drop into Northern Rivers Brewing for a chat with the Owners, also Taylors Arms near Macksville where 'The Pub With No Beer' has an operating micro.

Trev


----------



## Linz (31/1/06)

Was that the "Pink Poodle" Trev???


----------



## Trev (3/2/06)

Yep, the site of the old Motel - wouldn't recognise it now.

Still, we went there twice, once for Lunch and again for Dinner.

Trev

Pink Poodle (Belgian Beer Bar)


----------



## johnno (3/2/06)

Happy and healthy birthday to anyone I have missed over the last few weeks.  

I have been a bit down about not being able to brew. 


Nothing a bottle of ouzo cannot fix.  

johnno


----------



## berto (3/2/06)

Happy birthday Trev, 
I started to peruse the list there of beers at the pink poodle. 
Damn they know how to charge.


----------



## Linz (3/2/06)

'Damn they know how to charge.'


Not any more than any of the other Belgian cafes. Although, the wife and I had dinner there and a few bevies and walked out $100 lighter, so only a few bucks more than a regular restaurant. And my lovely woman mentioned that the cafe in Sydney is doing Valentines dinner for $60 a couple(3 course)...woohoo....she'll get roses!!!!


----------



## PhilS (6/2/06)

Happy Birthday Peas and Korn, hope you have a good one


----------



## Batz (13/2/06)

Hells Bloody Bells !!

Almost missed you guys

Happy Birthday Screwtop and Mr Fridge !

Hope it was a good one for you , brewed an Aussie Ale today for you both :beerbang: :beerbang: 

Having a Scottish 80/- for ya now :beer: 

Batz


----------



## peas_and_corn (14/2/06)

PhilS said:


> Happy Birthday Peas and Korn, hope you have a good one
> [post="106916"][/post]​



cheers!

I had my birthday in Dahab, a town in east Egypt with two americans I met in jerusalem. get very drunk. very nice.


----------



## johnno (3/3/06)

Happy Birthday to Wally.

Mant happy beery returns. :beer: 

You can have anything you want for your birthday.



Except *Hops*

cheers
johnno


----------



## Doc (19/3/06)

Happy Birthday bigd.
Hope you have a big one.
Is it 12 o'clock and beer time yet ?

Doc


----------



## Linz (19/3/06)

Happy birthday bigd


----------



## Ross (19/3/06)

Happy Birthday big fella  

At a beer luncheon today - so will toast you in the true manner then :beer: 


cheers Ross...


----------



## Batz (19/3/06)

Happy Birthday big d :beerbang: 

I was going to have an AFD today,oh well will have an Alt for you tonight

Have a good one

Batz


----------



## Jazman (19/3/06)

happy birthday big d

im having a stout for u and go the power


----------



## Aaron (19/3/06)

I will also knock back a couple in your honour tonight. Happy birthday Bigd. I think I may even head back to "The Lion" and have a couple of pints of Gulf Brewery Pils for you.


----------



## Kai (19/3/06)

Happy birthday, big dave! Will have one or two in your honour a bit later (the ones I'm drinking right now are for me only).


----------



## wee stu (19/3/06)

:beer: Cheers to big d, one of the most generous and helpful blokes on the forum. 

I have about 8 of my (maybe not entirely to style) wee heavies left in the stock pile. 

But I save those for special ocassions. I reckon I now have about 7 left  

awrabest, stu


----------



## barfridge (19/3/06)

bappy hirthday mate  I hope you got lots of nice brewtoys as presents.


----------



## PistolPatch (20/3/06)

Best wishes to you bigD. As a relative newbie, I'd just like to say thanks heaps for what you do here on AHB. I hope that comments like wee stu's above somehow compensate your time and effort. Goodonya!


----------



## Doc (20/3/06)

Happy birthday Batz.
A big b'day today.
Hope you had a great one.
Drinking a massive APA from the stir plate for you right now 

Beers,
Doc


----------



## wee stu (20/3/06)

Batz, sorry I couldn't get there in the end  

The wee heavy collection is down to 6. 

Better make that 5, the least I can do is finally send you one.

awrabest Batz, hope you are having a ball!


----------



## Jazman (20/3/06)

Happy birthday batz im having a bitter for u


----------



## Boots (20/3/06)

Happy Birthday to BigD and Batz (and all those who had birthdays in recent times).

No HB to be seen in the house at the moment, but there's a nice bottle of bombay saphire that could do with being a little bit lighter.

Cheers

Boots


----------



## big d (20/3/06)

cheers fellas.most of my celebrating will be done tomorrow onwards after this current work shift is over and done with.
and a big happy birthday to batz.
hope you have a great day and evening batz

cheers
big d


----------



## dicko (20/3/06)

Happy birthday to both Batz and Big d,
I tried my hardest to get up to see you Batz but at the moment it is just impossible.
I am having a glass or three with a remote cellebration for you both.
Cheers :beer:


----------



## johnno (20/3/06)

Happy Bithday big d for yesterday and a happy birthday to Batz for today.
:beerbang: 

May all you (beer) wishes come true.

cheers

johnno


----------



## Ross (20/3/06)

Happy 50th Batz - See you at the w/e for a few celebratory ales  

cheers Ross...


----------



## Batz (20/3/06)

wee stu said:


> Batz, sorry I couldn't get there in the end
> 
> The wee heavy collection is down to 6.
> 
> ...




Thanks stu,
Down to 5! at this rate they'll all be gone by April :huh: 

And yes you may send me one mate,does seem we have a wee likeness in our Ales.Would we drink anything else?

And cheers at all for the good wishes,see you for a couple this w/e Ross

Batz


----------



## Linz (21/3/06)

Dang, 

Better late than never...

Hope you had a great day Batz!!


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (21/3/06)

Happy belated birthday's Batz and big d.

Mark


----------



## Screwtop (21/3/06)

Sorry I missed yesterday Batz, so Happy 50 Years and One Day. Cheers, please have a decent beer for me, missing out here in Port Douglas only mega swill. Have they all left the bat cave yet?


----------



## TidalPete (21/3/06)

A belated "Happy Birthday" to Batz, Big D, & all the others who celebrated their birthdays lately.  
I've been so busy preparing for the weekend's festivities




that I have missed a lot of posts

:beer:


----------



## PeterS (21/3/06)

I also missed this thread for awhile. I naturaly thought that your birthday Batz is on Saturday, the day you are having the party. Sorry I could not make it but I can assure you that I will be having a drink on you as I entertain the crowd here. Happy belated wishes mate.

Cheers,
PeterS... :beer:


----------



## SteveSA (21/3/06)

big d & Batz

Some belated happy birthday wishes to you both.

Good brewing and all the best!
Steve


----------



## PistolPatch (22/3/06)

Ditto Post #513 to you too Batz. Best wishes and many thanks.


----------



## AndrewQLD (22/3/06)

Many happy returns Batz and BigD, hope you had a happy one. sorry for the late post, I was sleeping  

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Gough (22/3/06)

Happy (late) birthday Batz and Big D.

Shawn.


----------



## Doc (25/3/06)

Happy birthday Johnno. Finally reached those teenage years. Do we have a beer for you or close your account here until you reach 18 ? 
Many beers tonight watching the footy I'm sure.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Linz (25/3/06)

Happy birthday to Johnno...

the furry sensation tomorrow wont be from drinking too much to celebrate your birthday....yeah right


----------



## big d (25/3/06)

Happy birthday johnno.Hope your parents let you have a few celebratory ales today now that you have reached 13 and are now a legit teenager.

Let your hair down and have a good one johnno :lol: 

cheers
big d


----------



## Ross (25/3/06)

Hoppy Birthday Johnno - I'll celebrate with a few at the Bat-Cave tonight  

cheers Ross


----------



## bindi (25/3/06)

Ross said:


> Hoppy Birthday Johnno - I'll celebrate with a few at the Bat-Cave tonight
> 
> cheers Ross
> [post="116316"][/post]​



Ditto from me guys  Batz I wish I could be there , but alas  I will be off to Canberra on family :angry: whatever.
off to the airport now.


----------



## Batz (25/3/06)

Happy Birthday Johnno

Have one later....a little seedy this morning  

Batz


----------



## PhilS (25/3/06)

Happy Birthday Johnno, have a good one, or two :chug:


----------



## dicko (25/3/06)

Happy Birthday Johnno,

I will have a couple for you later tonight and a few more as well for Batz.
I am extremely dissapointed that I couldn't make it to Batz's for the cellebrations.

Cheers


----------



## Jazman (25/3/06)

happy birthday johnno im have a belgian ale for u


----------



## johnno (25/3/06)

Thanks very much for the salute everyone.
Since I have no homebrew(my APA is in secondary at the moment) I will be getting stuck into the Mariner's soonish.

cheers
johnno


----------



## Linz (31/3/06)

Happy birthday Mercs and co... a few at The Lord Nelson this arvo!!


----------



## Ross (31/3/06)

Happy Birthday Mercs, have a great one... :beer: 

cheers Ross


----------



## warrenlw63 (31/3/06)

Happy birthday guys... Sorry I missed yours Johnno. Hope Merc and yourself downed a beer for every year.

Sure you could manage 43 a piece you old buggers. I'll be having to do the same thing myself later this year. :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## GMK (31/3/06)

Happy birthday Mercs and Co...will be have a few beers today in your honour...

All the best for the next year....


----------



## Steve (31/3/06)

Happy B/Day Mercs! I'll have a beer tonight for you and then another for me for my B/day that everyone forgot  
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Doc (31/3/06)

Happy Birthday Mercs Own.
Hope you have a great day.
Many beers tonight from me I'm sure 

Doc


----------



## Duff (31/3/06)

Well I don't need an excuse to have a beer, but I'll raise one tonight for you Merc  

Cheers.


----------



## Gough (31/3/06)

I'm struggling to keep up with these birthdays - must be getting old  Happy birthday Mercs, and apologies for missing yours Johnno. Hope the back has come good now  

Shawn.


----------



## johnno (31/3/06)

Happy birthday Merc's..have a good one. :beer: 

johnno


----------



## Guest Lurker (31/3/06)

Well, I wasnt going to, but since it is your birthday I will queue up for ages for a tray of four over priced horrible tasting mid strength beers at the Force game tonight in your honour. You owe me the 50c they charge for the plastic tray.


----------



## big d (31/3/06)

Happy birthday guys.Will definetly have a few beers in your honour shortly.Now will i go to the pub or stay home and have a few too many brews.

Cheers
Big D


----------



## Linz (2/4/06)

Gees, 

Again!!

dang more drinkies in celebration of Lukes and Mudsta!!

Have a happy one guys!!


----------



## Ross (2/4/06)

All the best Lukes & Mudsta - Will drink a few in your honour tonight :beer: 

Cheers Ross...


----------



## Trent (2/4/06)

Wow
Heaps of birthdays at the start of april. Happ bday to mercs, luke, armostrong and mudsta. So much for a dry sunday!
All the best
Trent


----------



## johnno (2/4/06)

Happy birthday Lukes and mudsta.
All the best to you.


cheers
johnno


----------



## big d (2/4/06)

Yep.Happy birthday guys.
Now which beer will i have this arvo to celebrate.Decisions decisions.

Cheers and Birthday Beers To You
Big D


----------



## wee stu (2/4/06)

Home brew supplies are now exhausted.

Here's Leffe Blonde in your eye, mudsta


----------



## Doc (12/4/06)

Happy Birthday Gerard.
Hope you had a great day.
Just sank a Belgian Dubbel for you.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Ross (12/4/06)

Well spotted Doc - Happy Birthday Gerard - Toasting you with a Vanilla porter :beer: 

cheers Ross


----------



## Ross (13/4/06)

Happy Birthday Crazy :beer: 

Jimmyjack is sat here with me enjoying a Russian Imperial & toasting your health - he say's the fridge he gave you, is your birthdaty present  


cheers Ross & JJ


----------



## Ross (14/4/06)

Happy Birthday Berto & Weizguy :beer: 

Will honour this day in the usual manner tonight :chug: 

cheers Ross


----------



## normell (14/4/06)

How lucky, having a public holiday for your birthday, no excuse for having a few. :beer: :chug:  

Normell


----------



## Trent (14/4/06)

Happy birthday berto, Weizguy and any others who I havent posted up here for, cause I am lazy
Will have a few for you tonight
Trent


----------



## Linz (14/4/06)

All the very best guys


----------



## Weizguy (14/4/06)

Thanks for the birthday wishes, guys.
Same goes out from me to Berto.

Should be a great evening to celebrate the sinking of the Titanic by sinking a few myself. Or to hammer (nail?) myself, like those Romans did to that Jewish carpenter a while back, which is why we have a public holiday today.
Hmmm, maybe I'll brew a Titanic beer next year for my birthday. An Imperial Dunkelweizenbock, or maybe I'll make an extract Arrogant clone today (should have collected some US56 at the lhbs yesterday, darn it!). Maybe a Crucifixion IPA to hang out with?

Cheeerzshh!
Seth (who has now reached the number of years which is the answer to the great question about life, the universe & everything)


----------



## Doc (14/4/06)

Happy birthday Weizguy and Berto.
Great day to relax, brew and have a few beers.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## PistolPatch (14/4/06)

All the best Seth! I am forever in your debt for you scoring me a free snap tap from MHB which has solved a myriad of probs in my mini-brewery purely because it's about 4mm shorter than a normal tap. Cracking one for you now!

And Berto, hope you're having a great one as well. Cheers to you!


----------



## mika (18/4/06)

PistolPatch said:


> All the best Seth! I am forever in your debt for you scoring me a free snap tap from MHB which has solved a myriad of probs in my mini-brewery purely because it's about 4mm shorter than a normal tap. Cracking one for you now!
> 
> And Berto, hope you're having a great one as well. Cheers to you!
> [post="120317"][/post]​



You sly bugger, thought you'd slip by... not a chance, sinking it now :chug:


----------



## Ross (21/4/06)

Happy birthday Sluggerdog & Sinkas - oh & I guess we shouldn't forget, Her Majesty The Queen - Happy birthday Maam :beer: 

Will crack a few with Pumpy tonight in your honour...

Edit: Thought for the day - "The only thing that casts doubt on the miracles of Jesus is that they were all witnessed by fishermen."

cheers Ross


----------



## barfridge (21/4/06)

Happy Birthday Case! I'll be having a few ales tonight.


----------



## Doc (21/4/06)

Happy birthday sluggerdog(24), sinkas(34).
Looks like I'm on the road to recovery, but don't know if I'll manage a beer for you guys tonight.
Best wishes anyway and hope you get lots of brewing goodies.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Stuster (21/4/06)

Happy birthday to Berp too.


----------



## berapnopod (21/4/06)

Stuster said:


> Happy birthday to Berp too.
> [post="121749"][/post]​



Thanks, there's nothing like a last minute update. I'm suprised you caught it so quickly, Stuster!
I'll *try* and limit the drinking tonight in preparation for the AHBPC tomorrow.

Berp.


----------



## Weizguy (21/4/06)

Happy birthday to youse,
happy birthday to youse,
the Sydney pub crawl's tomorrow,
so don't drink too much booze (tonight).

Seth out  

P.S. see ya's there


----------



## Crazy (21/4/06)

Ross said:


> Happy Birthday Crazy :beer:
> 
> Jimmyjack is sat here with me enjoying a Russian Imperial & toasting your health - he say's the fridge he gave you, is your birthdaty present
> 
> ...




And it is put to good use, full of lovely hop aromas.

Derrick


----------



## johnno (21/4/06)

Yeah Happy Birthday sluggerdog(24), berapnopod(37), sinkas(34).

And to everyone else I have missed in the last week. :beer: 

cheers
johnno


----------



## Doc (21/4/06)

Doc said:


> Happy birthday sluggerdog(24), sinkas(34).
> Looks like I'm on the road to recovery, but don't know if I'll manage a beer for you guys tonight.
> Best wishes anyway and hope you get lots of brewing goodies.
> 
> ...



And to Berp. A late entry, but I have managed a couple of pints for you all.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## andrewl (21/4/06)

happy birthday ya'll "hyukk"


----------



## Doc (8/5/06)

Hitting the May birthdays now. I think there are plenty this month.
Happy birthday homebrewworld.com(37).
Having a German Ale right now.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Linz (8/5/06)

Happy happys Gazz....


----------



## johnno (12/5/06)

Happy Birthday Doc (95).  
All that beer must keep you looking very young. :beer: 

Also happy birthday deebee and Steve the Zymologist.
:chug: 

cheers
johnno


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (12/5/06)

Happy birthday Doc, deebee and STZ.

Will have a few in your honour tonight.

Go Hammers!

C&B
TDA


----------



## Batz (12/5/06)

Happy birthday Doc! :beer: 

I'll have one of my last Alts in your honour tonight
Hope you have had and continue to have a good one.

Batz


----------



## bindi (12/5/06)

I will have an ALT aswell for you :beer: you know alt means OLD . Have a good one.


----------



## Samwise Gamgee (12/5/06)

Happy Birthday Doc! :beer:


----------



## Jazman (12/5/06)

happy birthday Doc and others im having a belgian ale for u all

Go the Reds


----------



## Busboy (12/5/06)

Doc; 95?? Do you have a portrait in your attic? Happy Birthday, old man. And to deebee and to Steve the Z. I'll have a drink or three for you. Cheers.


----------



## big d (12/5/06)

Happy Birthday Doc Deebee and Steve.Am having a no beer time at the moment but will catch up after next round of work.
Will try and catch up with you in July Deebee for a few beers.

Cheers
Big D


----------



## Doc (12/5/06)

Thanks guys. 
Another year has passed and I still look like I'm in my mid 30's. Ah the good thing about being immortal 

Some great presents this year, and not all are in year.

Got a new esky (mash tun) to replace my existing one that is on its last legs.
The first part of my Jamil Advanced Brewing kit (cocaine scales)
A couple of beer cook books on the way
A dremel tool (for helping build brewing equipment of course)
A halogen 500W workshop light (for use in the backyard for early morning and late night brewing in winter)
And I'm off to the Hurricanes vs Waratahs tomorrow night. Go the Canes.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Ross (12/5/06)

Happy Birthday Doc, Deebee and Steve - I'm cracking my first one now in your honour... :beer: 

cheers Ross


----------



## Keith the Beer Guy (12/5/06)

Yeah, all the best from up Newcastle way Doc.

I'll scour my fridges to see if I can't celebrate your birthday with a little bit of style.

Cheers and best wishes for the next year,

Keith


----------



## deebee (12/5/06)

Cheers for the cheers fellas. Happy birthday Steve and Doc.

See you in July bigd!


----------



## Doc (12/5/06)

Oh, bad Doc.
Happy birthday deebee. Hope you have had a great day too.
Finishing off my DunkelRyeizen keg now. It must be nearly empty as it has gone crystal clear in a nice dark ruby colour kind of way.

Prost,
Doc


----------



## GMK (12/5/06)

Happy Birthday Doc, Deebee, and Steve Z

All the best - will have an ale or 3 for you.


----------



## wee stu (12/5/06)

3 wise men all sharing a birthday, how well the stars must have been aligned  

awrabest, to deebee, doc and zee!


----------



## Duff (13/5/06)

Tis a little late, but hope you had a good one guys.

Cheers.


----------



## Doc (16/5/06)

Happy Birthday Dane. Hope you have a great day and the beer flows freely.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Trent (16/5/06)

Happy birthday Dane, hope ya have a day off work to put down a brew. Happy birthday to Doc, Steve, deebee, GMK, Ozbrewer, homebrewworld, and all others who have had a birthday in the last week or 2. Rest assured a few beers went down on each day.
All the best
Trent


----------



## Batz (16/5/06)

Happy birthday Dane :beerbang: 

Batz


----------



## AndrewQLD (16/5/06)

Happy birthday Dane, hope it's a pleasant one.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## RobW (16/5/06)

Many happy returns Dane, and to Doc, Deebee & the others in the past week or so.


----------



## johnno (16/5/06)

Happy Birthday Dane. :beerbang: 

All the best to you. :beer: 

cheers
johnno


----------



## big d (16/5/06)

Happy Birthday Dane.Time to put your feet up and relax with a few cold beers.

Cheers
Big D


----------



## johnno (17/5/06)

Andrew Clark(42), AndrewQLD(42), jaytee(46), mark_mulrooney(43)


Happy birthday everone.
There will be one or three going down tonight.


cheers
johnno


----------



## jaytee (17/5/06)

Cheers Johnno - and to the Andrew's and Mark :beer: 

I'll be celebrating tonight, though my beer or three usually extends to four which is the number of taps on he front of the fridge  

Hopefully the 'Canes do the job Friday night, as they did last week for Doc's Birthday ! :super: 

Birthday brew planned for Fridays day off

3kg Light LME
200gm dark crystal
200gm Munich
150gm wheat
50gm chocolate
Generous lashings of new seasons B Saaz and a starter of W1968

jaytee


----------



## Linz (17/5/06)

TV must've been down 9 months and 40+years ago...

Happy Birthday to you guys and the for the few Ive missed in the last couple of days


----------



## Doc (17/5/06)

Happy Birthday Andrew Clark, AndrewQLD, jaytee and mark_mulrooney.

And too right Jaytee. Go the Canes on Friday. I was there last week, hope you'll be their this Friday. My mates in Wellington are going, so I know I'll be getting live updates from the ground 

Beers,
Doc


----------



## shonky (17/5/06)

Not a chance Doc. Canes are going to get rolled for sure.

Go The Tahs!


----------



## Doc (18/5/06)

Happy Birthday Trent.
Looks like you'll be having a big one tonight.
All the best.

Doc


----------



## Ross (18/5/06)

Missed all the recent birthdays  - I'll make an effort to down an ale for each of you tonight :chug: 

Many Happy returns...

Ross


----------



## Trent (18/5/06)

Cheers for the happy bday
Happy birthday to the Andrews, jaytee and Mark, hope yesterday was as fun for you as today is for me (I got the day off work, and am brewing, cause there are no waves) Tonight will be a case of "one for you, one for me...."
All the best
Trent


----------



## jaytee (18/5/06)

> Not a chance Doc. Canes are going to get rolled for sure.



Got my tickets and a couple of empty Tui bottles to fill for the game Doc

No chance of a 'Tah win - never beaten the 'Canes in Wellington and they only have a 1 from 11 win rate with Kaplan reffing.

Cool night forecast and maybe some rain during the day - lots of dropped ball by the blue team and runaway tries by the 'Canes

Bulls to beat Canterbury and the final in Wellington :lol:


----------



## wee stu (18/5/06)

happy birthday to all the recent Taureans. 

shame you couldn't wait just a little bit longer and join the Geminis  .


----------



## johnno (18/5/06)

Happy birthday Trent.
Will have an american brown tonight and sample the porter and the rye ipa and the aussie ale.

cheers
johnno


----------



## Samwise Gamgee (18/5/06)

Happy Birthday Trent!

Have a good one! :beer:


----------



## Linz (19/5/06)

Happy birthday Rubes.....havent seen him round of late.....since they stopped the Paddys tasting nights....hmmm coincidence....maybe!!!

Have a good one anyhoo Rubes


----------



## Doc (22/5/06)

Busy day for birthdays.
Happy birthday Armaca(37), PMyers(31), wee stu(46), am(22), ODDBALL(33).
A few drinks tonight no doubt. Are you making it to the Hills Brewers meeting tonight am ?

Beers,
Doc


----------



## johnno (22/5/06)

Armaca(37), PMyers(31), wee stu(46), am(22), ODDBALL(33)

Happy birthday peoples.

I'll have one for your health tonight. :beer: 

cheers
johnno


----------



## Samwise Gamgee (22/5/06)

Thanks guys!

Happy birthday to Armaca(37), PMyers(31), wee stu(46), ODDBALL(33).

Unfortunately I won't be able to make it tonight Doc, you should have seen the look on certain family members faces when I said I had a brew club meeting tonight! They weren't impressed as plans had been made :lol:


----------



## Thommo (22/5/06)

Bring 'em along!!!!

The more the merrier.


----------



## barfridge (22/5/06)

Happy birthday guys, hope you have a goodun.

Beware the diminutive scotsman, he will certainly be full of <something> tonight


----------



## Jazman (22/5/06)

happy birhtday Wee stu and other im having a stout for u


And dont forget we are the mini-------


----------



## GMK (22/5/06)

Happy Birthday guys - esp wee stu...

All the best - having one for you all tonight.


----------



## big d (22/5/06)

Happy Birthday guys.Ive missed a few but never mind.i will make up sometime with a few extra pints. :beer: 

Best regards
Big D


----------



## johnno (23/5/06)

Happy birthday Gough, TL and Jesmol.

Will have a one or two for you tonight. :beer: 

cheers
johnno


----------



## wee stu (23/5/06)

barfridge said:


> Happy birthday guys, hope you have a goodun.
> 
> Beware the diminutive scotsman, he will certainly be full of <something> tonight
> [post="128325"][/post]​



After 4 nights in the lovely (if chilly) Clare Valley, what I was full of on my birthday was Sangiovese and Pinot Noir  

Thanks for all the wishes guys. 

I got home from my travels to find a letter box stuffed with 6 homebrew books (including 3 in the Classic Beer Style series, a beer tasting guide & a scholarly treatise on Brewsters (female brewers) in Medieval England!). Add to that a fridgemate controller and an aquarium pump and airstone (jeez I wonder where these came from  ) - and I have had a very happy birthday.

PS - to one of my secret admirers who sent me a PM yesterday - sorry, it seems to have been corrupted in some way, please send it again.


----------



## Gough (23/5/06)

Thanks Johnno, and happy birthday to TL and Jesmol for today as well, and to the others I missed out on yesterday. I'm trying a Shenkerla Rauchbier tonight (first time I've had it) as well as a porter and an alt or two of my own creation  Should be a good night.

Shawn.


----------



## Ross (23/5/06)

A lot of regulars have had their birthday's over the last few days - Cheers & congrats to all :beer: 

Ross...


----------



## warrenlw63 (23/5/06)

Happy birthday Shawn... I'm envious of your rauchbier.

Here's your punishment. :lol: 

I shall down a porter or 3 in your honour.

Warren -


----------



## Trent (23/5/06)

Happy birthday to Gough and Trough Lolly for today, and sam and wee stu for yesterday, and all the others todfay and over the last few days that I have missed. I made up for it on the weekend though, and will down a few for you all tonight.
All the best
Trent


----------



## Doc (23/5/06)

Happy birthday Gough(34), Trough Lolly(45), Jesmol(35).
Having an American Amber/Red right now. Hope you all have had a great day.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## big d (23/5/06)

gough,trough and jesmol
Happy birthday fellas

cheers
big d 
whos catching up on a few tonight :beer:


----------



## Gough (23/5/06)

Thanks again fellas  I've enjoyed my beers tonight. Rauch was a winner... Mmmm, smoky, meaty and malty all at once :lol: Glad I bought it. 

And Warren - thanks for the memories  Jen and the Knights - a truly winning combination :lol: Those were the days...

Shawn.


----------



## n00ch (23/5/06)

:lol: Well Shawn looks like we don't see eye to eye on th Schlenkerla Rauchbier!! Glad to hear you liked it! To be honest it is one of the worst beers i have ever had.

Happy birthday mate. :beer:


----------



## Gough (23/5/06)

:lol: 

Mmmm, Double smoked ham beer anyone  I liked it a lot which surprised me given what I'd heard, but then you can't account for taste... Especially mine!!

Thanks,

Shawn.


----------



## Weizguy (23/5/06)

Happy Birthday to all I've missed, and all those I'll miss before I post on this thread again.

Yeah, I know I'm slack...watcha gonna do?

Shawn, it'll be great to get some feedback when I make my Schlenkerla clone, and I know who to come to, now. BTW, it's available in bottles at the Lowenbrau when U get there again.

Seth out (and off 2 bed for another early start tomorrow).


----------



## Linz (24/5/06)

Happy happies all for the big day

go the dragons...sorry gough


----------



## DrewCarey82 (26/5/06)

Being my b'day and a mad knights fan hope we put another cricket score on ya's tonight.

Cheers.


----------



## Steve (26/5/06)

ave a goody Drew!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Finite (26/5/06)

Im a Raiders supporter drew. Damn that game last week was a joke. How about that forward pass... UHHH


----------



## DrewCarey82 (26/5/06)

It was apalling referee I really felt for you guys with out J smith I was expecting us to put a cricket score on you's but everyone in your team stood up.

Especially given that pass came at a critical time I'd be filthy too.....

But 2 points is 2 points.

And so far the knights have gone from worst to first


----------



## Gough (26/5/06)

Happy Birthday Drew... And go the Mighty Knights!! I'll be there tonight  

Shawn.


----------



## Linz (26/5/06)

I TOLD YOUSE SO !!!!!!!!!


GO THE MIGHTY DRAGONS !!!!


and HOPE you had a Happy birthday Drew(Till full time ...he he he)


----------



## Gough (26/5/06)

Enjoyed that one did we Linz?? :lol:


----------



## Linz (26/5/06)

only a little !!!!


----------



## Doc (28/5/06)

Happy birthday kook(24), jimmysuperlative(38).
Hope you guys have a great day.
A few beers this arvo I feel 

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Trent (28/5/06)

Happy birthday to all that I have missed, and to kook and jimmy for today. Almost time for a beer already. And, um, go the knights for next weekend!
All the best
Trent


----------



## big d (28/5/06)

Happy Birthday Kook and Jimmysuperlative and lets not forget Jovial Monk(i miss his stupid posts).Im in the process of gassing a keg of moose drool(brown ale) so i can enjoy a few this arvo in your honour.

Cheers
Big D


----------



## Ross (28/5/06)

Happy birthday kook, hope we catch up for a few ales again this year when I'm over in old blighty  
Happy birthday to everyone else as well - this is great having an excuse to toast people virtually 360 days a year :chug: 

cheers Ross


----------



## jimmysuperlative (28/5/06)

Thanks very much all ...and hope your day was a pearler kook.

I had a top day. Lunch with the family ...and then an afternoon of footy with a few ales (of course). Extra special when your teams get up. Lions smashed the Dockers ...Eels just got there over Roosters!! Top stuff all round.

Calls for another beer   

Cheers!


----------



## Linz (28/5/06)

Happy Happies Guys; Kook and jimmysuperlative


----------



## DrewCarey82 (29/5/06)

Damn Dragons I really wouldnt have drunk so much if we hadnt of got flogged... No really..... I promise! - Well maybe I would have. Still hurting.

Great win Linz my boys never looked the slightest bit enthusiastic and got outplayed all day.


----------



## Doc (29/5/06)

Happy birthday Thommo(30) and Paleman(37) and my Mum.
I guess I'd better go pour a beer 
Hope you guys had a great day.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## kook (30/5/06)

Thanks guys 

Has a brilliant day in Bamberg. Visited several brewpubs, bars and the Franconian Brewing Museum!


----------



## Thommo (30/5/06)

Thanks Doc.

Spent the first 2 hours of my birthday looking for my keys. Gave up and went to work. Still haven't found them. Just turned thirty and already I'm going senile!!!

Happy birthday Paleman and Doc's Mum for yesterday.


----------



## Doc (31/5/06)

Happy b'day Dreamboat.
Hope you've had a great one. Just scrapped in as a May boy eh.
Having an Amber/Red right now. Cheers :beerbang: 

Doc


----------



## johnno (1/6/06)

Happy birthday Pedro.

And to al the others I have missed in the last few days. :beerbang: 

cheers
johnno


----------



## big d (1/6/06)

Happy birthday pedro.Hope your not working too hard in your brewery today.

Cheers
Big D


----------



## dicko (1/6/06)

Hi Pedro,
Have a good day and many "hoppy" returns.
Cheers


----------



## SteveSA (1/6/06)

Happy Birthday Pedro. I'll slaughter a couple of pints of the Ramp it Up IPA in front of the fire tonight for you.

Have a great day and keep that cold room door where it belongs.

Steve


----------



## Doc (1/6/06)

Happy birthday Pedro.
If only your beers were on tap in Sydney so I could celebrate with the most appropriate beverage.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Ross (1/6/06)

Doc said:


> Happy birthday Pedro.
> If only your beers were on tap in Sydney so I could celebrate with the most appropriate beverage.



Ditto for Brisbane :chug: 

Cheers Ross


----------



## GMK (1/6/06)

Happy Birthday Pedro,

All the best with the venture in the next year.

Will celebrate with a couple of pints tonight.


----------



## Trough Lolly (1/6/06)

Doc said:


> Happy birthday Gough(34), Trough Lolly(45), Jesmol(35).
> Having an American Amber/Red right now. Hope you all have had a great day.
> 
> Beers,
> Doc



Belated thanks for the kind sentiments folks....I must admit though, that I cannot remember too much about it! I recall having lunch shouted for me at the local club and a few ?! beers and then when I got stuck into the kegs of pils and stout when I got home, it all went downhill from there!

Cheers,
TL (Rowan)


----------



## Jazman (1/6/06)

happy birthday pedro dont work to hard just get brad to do more


----------



## Gulf Brewery (1/6/06)

Thanks all, 

Wasn't working in the brewery which means I haven't had a beer yet (real soon now). Off out for a bite and a drink or 2.


Cheers
Pedro


----------



## wee stu (1/6/06)

Awrabest Pedro, at last you are a year older than me, again!


----------



## Doc (2/6/06)

Another big list today.
Happy b'day nifty(46), metters(52), jgriffin(29), Barge(29).
Some real ale at the Nags Head tonight. At least one each 

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Linz (2/6/06)

Happy birthday guys!!!!

I'll hopefully be going round for round with Doc tonite at the nags in your honour...


----------



## nifty (2/6/06)

Thanks for the birthday wishes, and many happy returns to metters, jgriffin and Barge.

I'll raise a few jars tonight..


----------



## Steve (5/6/06)

Happy Birthday Bra lover!!!!  (Brauluver) ave a goody!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Mr Bond (5/6/06)

Cheers!
Plannin on a cpouple of quietys 2 night(work 2morrow)
RDO 2 day and had lunch with the wife(no KIDS) Yippeeeee.....


----------



## Voosher (5/6/06)

Oh dear.
And it was to be an AFD.
Many happy returns Brau.
:chug:


----------



## Ross (5/6/06)

Well, Metters is over here from Perth & will be parked up in his mobile home at my place for a few weeks - So will down a few tonight to celebrate his recent birthday & we'll toast Brauluver & the other birthday boys while we're at it  

cheers Ross...


----------



## Batz (11/6/06)

Happy birthday Goat

Long time 
No see


Batz


----------



## barfridge (11/6/06)

Happy birthday mate!

You did a very good job of not letting the cat out of the bag at the brewday yesterday. Anyway I hope you get treated like a king today, and receive lots of shiny new brew toys.


----------



## Doc (11/6/06)

Happy b'day Goat.
Hope you've had a good day. A few ales while watching the Wobblies vs Mother England tonight.

Doc


----------



## johnno (13/6/06)

Happy birthday jayse.
:beer: 
Dont drink too much.

cheers
johnno


----------



## Doc (13/6/06)

Happy b'day Jayse.
Will go the Dubbel and Choc Porter for you tonight. Hope you have a great day.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## SteveSA (13/6/06)

Happy Birthday Jayse! (aka Ghost of Beers Past aka Phantom of the Gulf Brewery)
I'll down 2 of everything I've got and a couple from the drip tray to boot


----------



## Kai (13/6/06)

Happy Birthday Jayse! Will have a cup of tea in your honour.


----------



## AndrewQLD (13/6/06)

Happy birthday jayse, hope you are partying long and hard.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## jayse (13/6/06)

Thanx guys, I did plan to brew a birthday beer today but slept in dispite my best efforts to get a early nite last nite. Looks like a session on the cards. By the way who is that idiot in those pics?  

Boozed, broozed and broken boned.
Jayse


----------



## Jye (13/6/06)

Have a good one Jayse :beer:


----------



## dicko (13/6/06)

Hi Jayse,

Many happy's mate.

I'll have a few for you in a couple of hours.

:beer: :beer: :chug: 

Cheers


----------



## Linz (13/6/06)

Happy Happies Jayse...


----------



## warrenlw63 (13/6/06)

All the breast Jayse. :beer: 

Warren -


----------



## PostModern (13/6/06)

Happy b'day jayse. Hope it was a good 'un. 
Can't wait to get home and toast your health.

Cheers,
PoMo.


----------



## big d (13/6/06)

Happy Birthday Jayse.Hope you have a great day and night.Will sink a few too many in your honour.Anything less would just not be up to the normal standards.
And happy Birthday Goat,missed that one.sorry.

Cheers
Big D


----------



## Ross (13/6/06)

Happy birthday Jayse - Just kegged an Olde English Porter & sinking a few in your honour. :chug: 

cheers Ross


----------



## Trent (13/6/06)

Happy birthday Jayse and Goat, and anyone else I have missed recently
Having an ordinary bitter (not much of a party drink, but its tasty!) to celebrate
All the best
Trent


----------



## Doogiechap (13/6/06)

Happy Birthday Jayse and Goat,
Jayse I'll have one of your Skunk Fart PA's to celebrate tonight and Goat, I'll endeavour to find an elusive Grain Mill motor for you.  
Cheers
Doug


----------



## metters (13/6/06)

All the best Jayse, having one for you. And thanks to all for the wishes on mine, sorry I wasn't on air to have one with you at the time.
cheers nm


----------



## Jazman (13/6/06)

happy birthday jayse im drinking a belgian for you


----------



## GMK (13/6/06)

Happy Birthday Jayse and Goat and anyone else i have missed..

Have a stout now in your guys honour...


----------



## Doc (16/6/06)

Hey GSRman. You still online ? Happy b'day.
Also happy b'day to Uncle Kenny.

Many beers tonight to unwind 

Doc


----------



## Doc (22/6/06)

Happy birthday Mark (MHB). Hope you have a great day.
Many beers tonight I'm sure.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Ross (22/6/06)

Happy Birthday Mark :beer: 

Cheers Ross


----------



## Samwise Gamgee (22/6/06)

Happy Birthday Mark! 

All the best! :chug: 

Cheers,
sam


----------



## MHB (22/6/06)

Thanks for the best wishes, just home from a 6 corse degustation with 6 matched Belgian beers.

The company of friends, fine food and beer to die for.

This is what we live for

Again thanks

Mark
MHB


----------



## Weizguy (22/6/06)

Happy Birthday Mark, and thanks for letting me watch you get changed for dinner tonight :lol: :lol: 

Sorry I couldn't make it, but I'm sure U had a great night.

Seth out


----------



## Linz (25/6/06)

Happy happies guys.....

Wreck(34), agro(36), Josh(28)


----------



## Doc (25/6/06)

Happy birthday Wreck, agro, and Josh.
Few ales I'm sure 

Beers,
Doc


----------



## big d (25/6/06)

Beers and Birthday cheers to all the lads ive missed.
Hope you all had a good one

Cheers
Big D


----------



## Lukes (30/6/06)

Happy Birthday Winter's Flat's #1 Brewer Normell


----------



## normell (30/6/06)

Thanks Lukes,
Best thing is got today as a RDO, so a early start on HB before a 2 hour, happy hour :blink: on carlton Draught (with a dash of green ginger, too make it drinkable)


----------



## GMK (30/6/06)

Happy Birthday Normell...

All the best on the Double 5's...

ill have a nice beer in your honour tonight.
Use your AHB Stubby holder when you drink your Draught ...

GMK


----------



## Ross (1/7/06)

Happy birthday brizzybrew - hope you're enjoying your well deserved break...

also happy returns to finite, maltman & breaky

toasting you all now with an imperial Pilsner... :beer: 

cheers Ross


----------



## Linz (1/7/06)

happy, happies those that are and those I missed recently.... hope you all have great days


----------



## Linz (2/7/06)

Happy birthday ozdevil...I'll have the chrissy in July so it'll be a decision later...


----------



## Finite (2/7/06)

thanks guys. Had a great day at botany brew shop learning how to AG and trying some great beers!


----------



## Linz (4/7/06)

jimmy01(46), SpecialK(27), philmac(49)


Hope you guys had a good day today....

into the erdingers tonight in your honour!!


----------



## Jase (4/7/06)

Linz said:


> jimmy01(46), SpecialK(27), philmac(49)
> 
> 
> Hope you guys had a good day today....
> ...




Happy birthday fellas !!!

Have a good one.

Cheers,
Jase


----------



## jimmy01 (5/7/06)

Thanks Jase & Linz

Celebrated with a some Cascade First Harvest and finished off with La Guillotine. Very tasty indeed :beer:


----------



## Ross (10/7/06)

happy birthday Jye - all the very best - celebrating with your stumbling Kegs Santa's Off Season APA - review to follow soon...

cheers ross


----------



## Linz (10/7/06)

Happy happies Jye!!

Im on the anibiotics so a beer without mashed barley, boiled hops and yeast...the finest brewing water!!


----------



## PistolPatch (11/7/06)

Whoops! Just remembered. All the best to you Jye for yesterday. Hope you recovered enough from Saturday to polish off what was left in the Randall :beerbang: 

Cheers
Pat


----------



## Jye (11/7/06)

PistolPatch said:


> Hope you recovered enough from Saturday to polish off what was left in the Randall :beerbang:



That found a nice patch of dirt in the back yard :blink: 

I will be having a mini celebration today with a American Wheat followed by Ross's Amber Ale IPA


----------



## Ross (13/7/06)

Happy Birthday Aussie claret - hope you're enjoying your trip through Germany, Belgium & UK - see you on your return  

cheers ross


----------



## PistolPatch (13/7/06)

I saw you online Aussie and was waiting/hoping you'd post us from O.S. I have one cold beer in the fridge and guess what it is? Yep - your stout. Should I crack it???? I have to start work very early so need an excuse not to.... 

OK, refuse to crack your stout until we get an overseas post from you. Meanwhile, my last sip of beer tonight is raised to you! Happy birthday.

All the best,
Pat


----------



## Ross (15/7/06)

Many happy returns Old Dog you old dog  

:beer: 

Ross...


----------



## Ross (18/7/06)

This one nearly slipped through the net...

Happy birthday Brizzybrew (30) for yesterday, had a few celebratary drinks with him as he dropped off the last of the plate chillers. Looking forward to many more exciting products over the next year :super: 

:beer: Ross...


----------



## PistolPatch (19/7/06)

Sorry OldDog - missed your birthday. Not to worry though as I've saved some of Ross's Ruination Ale for you. It's a great session beer - lol!

All the best to you as well Brissy. Looking forward to another year of your great inventions. :beer:


----------



## OLD DOG (19/7/06)

Thanks boys,

had planned a quiet night at home with family, ended waking up on the floor feeling the best part 55 in the morning. I think I had 10 to many beers. 

have to catch up soon

regards old dog.


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (4/8/06)

So today is the day. Went for a fish yesterday evening and got 3 nice Mackeral for the BBQ this arvo..





Went out again this morning for a couple of hours , took a few beers . time for a nanna nap then PARTY TIME ..... 
 
:beer:


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (4/8/06)

Cheers to you to Ben_Sa..

:beer:


----------



## big d (4/8/06)

Nice fish bunyip
I was wondering why i awoke this morning with a hangover.Know i no why.I was celebrating all the AHB birthdays ive missed.Hope you have all had a good one.

Cheers
Big D


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (4/8/06)

Cheers D , you must get some great fishing up there ???? 
how will you go in perth ,, hard to get a feed down that way...
:beer:


----------



## big d (4/8/06)

Yep great fishing up this way.As for around perth im not sure so guess i will be buying what i need for some time to come.  And saving up for a trip up North W.A

Cheers
Big D


----------



## Steve (4/8/06)

big d said:


> Yep great fishing up this way.As for around perth im not sure so guess i will be buying what i need for some time to come.  And saving up for a trip up North W.A
> 
> Cheers
> Big D




You'll be right Big D. Best fish ive ever tasted came from Perth area (1 hr south). Brother in law caught them day before jumping on a plane to come over east last Christmas (his esky was his hand luggage :blink: ....senbloodysational... 2 inch thick fish steaks! :beer: 
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Duff (4/8/06)

Happy Birthday Bunyip, next time I'm up that way visiting the folks and friends up at Bloomfield I'll swing by for a couple :chug: 

Cheers from a cold and rainy Sydney.


----------



## Stuster (19/8/06)

Have a good one, Barramundi. Raising a glass for you.


----------



## big d (19/8/06)

Yep happy birthday barramundi.i downed a few at the local for a change.Hope you have a good one.

Cheers
Big D


----------



## Linz (27/8/06)

Many happy happies to the members that are celebrating their birthday today
wardy(30), barls(26), homekegger1(31)


Keggers was a bash not to be missed!!!!


----------



## Ross (28/8/06)

Happy birthday for yeasterday to homekegger & others :beer: 

Cheers Ross


----------



## homekegger1 (28/8/06)

Cheers

Many tasty ales were sampled on Saturday night at the belgian beer cafe. Than a couple of ESB's @ St Albans :beer:

HK


----------



## big d (28/8/06)

Happy Birthday guys

Cheers
Big D


----------



## PistolPatch (18/9/06)

All the best for today Adamt!

I hope you celebrated today by doing your first AG. Mind you, after your weekende you probably need the day in bed! Also, thanks for all the top work you've put in on the BIAB spreadsheet mate.

:beer: Pat


----------



## Mr Bond (18/9/06)

Yeah happy B'day Young fella!(Adam t)

Which part of ol Adelaide are you from anyway?


----------



## Adamt (18/9/06)

Thanks guys!

Brew day is thursday Pat, I've got everything now (I think) except ingredients.

I'm hailing from the Western Suburbs Brau.

I'm cracking the coopers vintage for the occasion!

Cheers!


----------



## Bobby (10/10/06)

happy birthday to duff...

have a good one


----------



## Stuster (10/10/06)

Happy Birthday, Duff. :beer: 

Hope you have a good one.


----------



## Duff (10/10/06)

Thanks boys, my pick for dinner so we're off to Hooters Parramatta for the hot wings of course


----------



## jayse (10/10/06)

Have a good one at h(.)(.)ters :super:


----------



## Doc (10/10/06)

Have a great night Duff, and anyone else I've missed in recent times.
Just drained the Hop Whompus keg Duff, so you can't ask for more of a toast than that 

Doc


----------



## Ross (10/10/06)

Happy birthday duff, adamt & anyone else missed in recent times  

cheers Ross


----------



## Stuster (11/10/06)

Happy Birthday, crozdog. An old dog h34r: , but still learning new tricks.


----------



## DrewCarey82 (11/10/06)

Happy B-day Lads.


----------



## Steve (12/10/06)

Happy birthday "roger mellie on the telly" from another viz fan!
Cheers
Steve

P.S. Was down mandurah way last month visiting inlaws in Golden Bay...beautiful part of the world.


----------



## Screwtop (17/10/06)

Browndog happy birthday Tony, hope your present is beer related. Cheers to other AHB'ers celebrating birthdays today.


----------



## browndog (17/10/06)

Thanks Mike,
I am currently rewarding myself with a few Dirty Harry APAs @ 7% very tasty and quick to get a glow on  One year older and heaps wiser on AG thanks to the great blokes on this board.


:beerbang: 
Browndog

With the money I got I intend or relieving Ross of a few kegs!


----------



## PistolPatch (17/10/06)

All the best to you Browndog! Sorry we won't be seeing you this weekend but we'll have a special toast for your birthday for sure. 

WildebeestAttack and recharge are also up today. Happy birthday to you both and to anyone else that I've missed but shouldn't have.

:beer:


----------



## Jye (17/10/06)

Have a good one Tony :beer:


----------



## Kiwi_Greg (17/10/06)

Tony

All the best :beerbang: 

Cheers

Greg


----------



## Ross (17/10/06)

Happy birthday Tony  

Don't forget I'm away Fri/Sat/Sun at the Indy - so see you soon for supplies. Fresh grain arrived today.
Maris Otter, Perle, Golden Promise, Galaxy, all in stock.

cheers Ross...


----------



## Voosher (20/10/06)

And another Tony with a birthday today.
32 years?
That photo doesn't do you justice.  

A popular day.
Cheers also to Millet Man, Maca likes APAs, Desertbrew and Berwyck.


----------



## Millet Man (20/10/06)

Thanks Voosher,

And cheers to all the other good blokes having a birthday today - Tony, Maca likes APAs, Desertbrew and Berwyck. :beer: 

I'll be enjoying a few brews tonight.

Cheers, Andrew.


----------



## big d (20/10/06)

Birthday beers guys

Cheers in beers
Big D


----------



## Voosher (30/10/06)

I'm a little late on this one but I'd like to wish Jeff a very happy 101st birthday for today.  

And on a more serious note I'll get in early and wish Ross a good one for tomorrow.


----------



## Screwtop (31/10/06)

Well now for the official "Many Happy Returns" Ross, doesn't look like I can make it this evening, cheers and keep up the good work.


----------



## jimmy01 (31/10/06)

Happy Birthday
Ross
Ntboozer
Coolum Brewer
Incider


Enjoy your get together tonight Ross. Hope you havent got an early start Weds morning

Cheers


----------



## Screwtop (31/10/06)

Having already wished Ross all the best I see there are two Sunshine Coast Brewers also sharing birthdays today!

Sean, Many Hoppy returns to you mate, work today or a Play Day for your Birthday?

Happy Birthday to Coolum Brewer.

And to all other AHB'ers having birthdays today.


----------



## Batz (31/10/06)

Happy birthday Ross,you SOC :lol: 

Hope you have a good day,I'll have to think of something to order from craftbrewer so you have something to do today  

And all the best to the other birthday brewers as well


Batz


----------



## coolum brewer (31/10/06)

Thanks for the good wishes guys, and Happy birthday to the other Halloween babies (Ross and I have the same pumpkin-like heads).

Cheers
Peter


----------



## Steve (31/10/06)

Ave a good one Ross.....i cant imagine much work being done tomorrow especially with Trough Lolly in town.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## InCider (31/10/06)

Thanks guys! It's great to be remembered  

I got back last night from Sydney and forgot to book my birthday off. Lost my voice and have taken today off as I am coughing like it's my last day.

But I have got some fine beer in the fridge for my 'recovery' tonight.

Sean :beer:


----------



## TidalPete (31/10/06)

Screwtop said:


> Having already wished Ross all the best I see there are two Sunshine Coast Brewers also sharing birthdays today!
> 
> Sean, Many Hoppy returns to you mate, work today or a Play Day for your Birthday?
> 
> ...



Many Happy Returns to you all. Enjoy your day.  
Rossco, you are the lucky recipitant of a special birthday PM. :lol:


----------



## Ross (31/10/06)

Thanks guys


----------



## Jye (31/10/06)

Happy birthday Ross :beer: hope its a good one  



Ross said:


> View attachment 9748



I see you also have video of pat belly dancing :lol:


----------



## Duff (31/10/06)

Happy Birthday guys. Our brew club meets tonight at Paddys Brewpub in Parramatta so will have a couple in your honour.

Cheers.


----------



## Linz (31/10/06)

Many Happies to you all...hope you had a great day and a better evening...


----------



## PistolPatch (31/10/06)

As always, lol Jye 

Rossco - all the best for today. So close yet so far away thanks to the ATO - grrrrr! I'm truly dissapointed at not being there with you and TL tonight. You are both legends.

InCider, all the best to you as well mate. You brew the best kit beer ever in the Man Shed!

To all others today and the many I've missed :chug:


----------



## Linz (1/11/06)

Happy birthday to Black Dog Brewery(41).....

hope your day was a good one....


----------



## Linz (9/11/06)

And a very happy birthday to bigfella.....


----------



## Voosher (12/11/06)

A little late in the day but a big happy one to arsenewenger.
Hope you had a good one bigfella. I'll even push myself and wish you all the best against those other reds tonight.
Just keep your mits off Alan Pardew  

Cheers.


----------



## Ross (12/11/06)

Well spotted Voosher - happy birthday mate, toasting you with a nice glass of port :beer: 

cheers Ross...


----------



## Uncle Fester (23/11/06)

Happy Birthday TDA.


Bottoms Up! :chug: :chug: :chug: :chug: 

Fester.


----------



## Ross (23/11/06)

Happy birthday TDA - i'll have a few in your honour at our brew meeting tonight  

Edit; Sorry Monkale, missed you there - a double reason to sink a few this evening...

cheers Ross


----------



## Screwtop (23/11/06)

Cheers TDA, also a Sunshine Coast Brewer Monkale has a b'day today.

Many happy returns to you guys, AFD today so will have one for you tomorrow.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (23/11/06)

Thanks Uncle Fester, Ross and Screwtop.

Will be putting my first Schwarzbier on tap to celebrate tonight :beerbang: 

C&B
TDA


----------



## Voosher (23/11/06)

Congrats TDA. Another brewer of the right vintage I see.
I shall tip back some of "your" Oktoberfest this evening.
Cheers.


----------



## SteveSA (23/11/06)

Many happys Rashy. Have a cracker day.

Steve


----------



## Gulf Brewery (23/11/06)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Will be putting my first Schwarzbier on tap to celebrate tonight :beerbang:
> 
> C&B
> TDA



Hey TDA

Do you think you can cope with a drink at your age?  

Cheers
Pedro

PS Happy Birthday


----------



## GMK (23/11/06)

Happy Birthday TDA...

Toasting your birthday with an AG Theakstons :beer:


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (24/11/06)

Thanks Voosher, SteveSA, Pedro and Ken.

The Schwarzbier was partially frozen in the lagering fridge so had to put a Munich Helles on instead.

The drinks at my age I can handle, it's the teenage daughters that I can't <_< 

C&B
TDA


----------



## Steve (24/11/06)

Happy Birthday Warren and the others for today! :beerbang: 
Cheers
Steve


----------



## warrenlw63 (24/11/06)

Thanks for that Steve.  

All the best from yesterday too TDA. Good to have somebody a whole day older than you. :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## therook (24/11/06)

Happy b'thday wazza and TDA.

Drink like a true Pascoe Vale boy today Wazza through to sunrise


----------



## Voosher (24/11/06)

Cheers for today Warren.

I'm out of Ringwood beers at the moment but I'm sure I can find something appropriate.

:chug:


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (24/11/06)

Thanks Rook and Warren and happy birthday for today, you old fart!  

C&B
TDA


----------



## Ross (26/11/06)

Happy Birthday Franko & Snow...

All the very best lads :beer: 

cheers Ross


----------



## Linz (26/11/06)

Happy Happies Franko and Snow...


----------



## jimi (26/11/06)

Many of the happiest returns Franko!


----------



## GMK (26/11/06)

Happy Birthday to Franko and Snow...


----------



## Batz (26/11/06)

:super: 

Snow and Franko today hey?

Well all the best brewers :beer: :beerbang: 

Batz


----------



## PistolPatch (26/11/06)

Look forward to having a birthday drink with you at the Swap Snow. And also looking forward to seeing all the wonderful labels that Franko will dream up in the coming year.

All the best for today,
Pat


----------



## Jye (30/12/06)

Chad, happy birthday my bro... may you hit all your gravities and volumes :beer:


----------



## Ross (30/12/06)

Many happy returns Chad  

Cheers Ross


----------



## Duff (10/1/07)

Hey Happy Birthday Stuster :beerbang: 

Damn, excuse for a couple of beers tonight  

Hope the thesis is coming along well  

Cheers.


----------



## therook (10/1/07)

Yer....happy birthday Stuster and Beerpig :beer: 

rook


----------



## Steve (10/1/07)

ave a goody stu :chug: 

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Stuster (10/1/07)

Cheers, lads. The bar at my office (at home  ) has already opened for a nice APA with lunch. Looking forward to one or two more later on. :chug:


----------



## crozdog (10/1/07)

Hi Stuster,

have a good one. It is now officially later on  

Crozdog


----------



## Barramundi (10/1/07)

have a good one stu


----------



## Linz (10/1/07)

all the best Stu


----------



## Ross (11/1/07)

Happy birthday for yesterday guys :beer: 

& happy birthday today to a couple of qld lads, Coodgee & Mackenny :beer: 


cheers Ross


----------



## Finite (11/1/07)

happy birthday Stu, Coodgee & Mackenny! :beer:


----------



## Screwtop (11/1/07)

Many Happies Coodgee, Mackenny & Stu, timely as I plan having a few tonight.


----------



## jimi (18/1/07)

Happy Birthday Linz :beer:


----------



## Ross (18/1/07)

Happy Birthday Linz... i can feel a few beers coming on this evening in celebration, gotta love all these excuses for a beer :beer: 

Cheers Ross


----------



## Duff (18/1/07)

Good on you Linz. Have a great one mate :beer: 

Shame that Euro restaraunt is not open for our planned lunch today, boy what a session that could have been :chug:  

Cheers.


----------



## Lukes (18/1/07)

Happy birthday to all for this month.

I just had a look at the AHB cal and it's got bithdays on every day !

 

- Luke


----------



## Linz (18/1/07)

Thanks all for the best wishes here and on the sms messages

Shared an Amber Ale with Franko this evening.....


----------



## Stuster (22/1/07)

Happy Birthday, Trev and Joel. It's my wife's birthday today too, so I'll definitely be raising a glass tonight. :beer:


----------



## Linz (22/1/07)

Happy Happies Trev.......


----------



## Trev (23/1/07)

Thanks guys - I don't feel more than a day older than I was a day ago!!!!!

Linz - how did you bash go. 

As for me it was very quiet - just went down t a local pizza place for dinner with Mrs Trev. Had a nice pizza and an ordainary Outback 'Black Opal' beer.

Trev


----------



## Linz (23/1/07)

Went well.

Drank 2 eskies dry(with plenty of help of course!!)!! and got home around midnight....got tipsy instead of sick for a change too...

How was your daughters 18th birthday party????


----------



## Slurpdog (24/1/07)

Good onya Linz. Hope it was a good night for you.
Now when's the next brew day?


----------



## Steve (24/1/07)

Happy Birthday Fester!!! :beer: 
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Stuster (24/1/07)

Have a great day, Uncle Fester. :beer:


----------



## Uncle Fester (24/1/07)

Stuster said:


> Have a great day, Uncle Fester. :beer:




Just got home from work - It's getting better  


Cheers all

Fess.


----------



## Ross (24/1/07)

Many happies, Uncle Fester & the same to you Trev for yesterday  

I'll crack a few in your honour this evening...38c in the shade here & humid as... Can't wait :chug: 

cheers Ross


----------



## Linz (24/1/07)

Have a great arvo/evening Fester...havent met you yet but should run across each other sooner or later..




Slurpdog said:


> Good onya Linz. Hope it was a good night for you.
> Now when's the next brew day?




This arvo?....but then theres the Xmas case tasting on Sat.....suppose you're away, busy or working?!?!?!


----------



## Linz (26/1/07)

Happy birthday Boots(30), Wasabi(35) we'll be downing a few for you guys at the lowenbrau today


----------



## Slurpdog (26/1/07)

Linz said:


> Have a great arvo/evening Fester...havent met you yet but should run across each other sooner or later..
> This arvo?....but then theres the Xmas case tasting on Sat.....suppose you're away, busy or working?!?!?!



A bit off topic but what time and where at Linz?
Just PM me. Thanks


----------



## Aaron (26/1/07)

Happy Birthday to Boots. Hope you are having a good one mate.


----------



## dicko (26/1/07)

Many Happy's Boots,

Just having a quiet pint of my CPA clone to toast you on your birthday.

Cheers :beer: :chug:


----------



## Ross (26/1/07)

Happy Birthday Boots...hope you're having a great one :beer: 

Cheers Ross


----------



## Stuster (30/1/07)

Happy birthday to altstart and JasonY for yesterday, and to kirem for today.

Should be raising a glass of Landlord for you, kirem. :beer:


----------



## Ross (30/1/07)

Stuster said:


> Happy birthday to altstart and JasonY for yesterday, and to kirem for today.
> 
> Should be raising a glass of Landlord for you, kirem. :beer:



Ditto guys (not the lanlord unfortunately, but a glass of 200IBU IPA), sorry I missed you on the day Jim :beer: 

cheers Ross


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (30/1/07)

Many happy returns for today Kirk. :beer: 

Belated birthday wishes to JasonY and altstart.


----------



## Linz (20/2/07)

Happy birthday to vlbaby(33), Kenneth Allan(61), jdsaint(25)

I'll drop a couple of APAs for you

Hope you have a great day


----------



## therook (20/2/07)

Happy birthday vlbaby, Ken and Jdsaint ( go storm )

rook


----------



## jdsaint (26/2/07)

Linz said:


> Happy birthday to vlbaby(33), Kenneth Allan(61), jdsaint(25)
> 
> I'll drop a couple of APAs for you
> 
> Hope you have a great day



stumbled across this thread thanx for the bday wish mate cheers


----------



## jdsaint (26/2/07)

therook said:


> Happy birthday vlbaby, Ken and Jdsaint ( go storm )
> 
> rook



thanks mate cheers (least we beat the broncos 3 Times in 2006 including a semi oh yer congrats up front on the wooden spoon storm)



Happy 21st razzmeister


----------



## jdsaint (28/2/07)

Have not come across this one on the forum yet but Happy birthday to Grabman 41 today..... :beer: 

Having a steinlager for you bro :beerbang: :chug:


----------



## Linz (4/3/07)

A late, but best wishes for your 30th manaen..


----------



## therook (8/3/07)

happy birthday Doogiechap :beerbang:


----------



## Doogiechap (8/3/07)

Thaks Bloke,
I scored two Perth sourced Corny Kegs whilst my American Keg order is on hold :super: 
Love the kegs. Have now sold nearly half of my 600 stubbies  .
Happy Days !


----------



## PistolPatch (8/3/07)

All the best for today Doug :beerbang: 

Look forward to having you over for a birthday beer asap if I don't drink it all first in this weather.

Have a great one,
Pat


----------



## jdsaint (8/3/07)

Happy bday rock on~! :beerbang:


----------



## PistolPatch (19/3/07)

It's a biggie today...

Here's a really happy birthday to a top mod - big_D!

Hope you're not working and will have the time to sit back and really enjoy your day.

(That's my present to you big_D - a short post :blink

All the best,
Pat


----------



## Ross (19/3/07)

Happy birthday Big D - Will drink a few in your honour this evening  

cheers Ross


----------



## therook (20/3/07)

Happy birthday Batz, hope you drink heaps and wake up with a headache or a dirty woman


----------



## Jye (20/3/07)

Have a good one Batz... I will have a pint of wheaty for you tonight


----------



## Screwtop (20/3/07)

Happy Birthday Batz, are ya goin ta town for ya birthdee?


----------



## browndog (20/3/07)

Happy birthday Batz, hope you are fully recovered now mate  I'll raise my glass to your health :beerbang: 

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Doc (20/3/07)

A big week of birthdays. Happy birthday Big D, Batz, Doggie and anyone else I've missed in my quick scan.
Had a great few beers last night, and feel obliged to continue again tonight in your honour.
Last night was Monteiths Black, Goesser Dark, Erdinger Weiss Dunkel, and Doc's Oatmeal Choc Porter. 
What is tonight going to be ?? 

Doc


----------



## winkle (20/3/07)

Looks like I'll have to raise a few for you as well Batz, et al.


----------



## Ross (20/3/07)

Happy birthday Batz me old mate...  

cheers ross


----------



## InCider (20/3/07)

Happy Batday Batz!


----------



## sqyre (20/3/07)

Happy Biffy Batz!!!!!


----------



## TidalPete (20/3/07)

Screwtop said:


> Happy Birthday Batz, are ya goin ta town for ya birthdee?



Many Happy Returns Batz & Big D & any others celebrating today.













:beer:


----------



## PistolPatch (20/3/07)

After Pete's pic above, what can I say?

Have an absolutely top night Batz!

:beer: 
Pat


----------



## Batz (20/3/07)

Thanks for the good wishes all,couple of quiet ones tonight.
I am still in very slow mode :blink: 

Batz


----------



## AndrewQLD (20/3/07)

Batz said:


> Thanks for the good wishes all,couple of quiet ones tonight.
> I am still in very slow mode :blink:
> 
> Batz



A year has gone by already :blink: batz is having a few quiet ones :blink: what is the world coming to!
I am having one or two for you right now Jeff. Happy birthday me old mate.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## fixa (20/3/07)

Happy birthday Batz.. may your night not have such hard pillows for you..


----------



## Linz (20/3/07)

Happy happies to Batz and a belated one to BigD


----------



## big d (21/3/07)

Cheers guys.Just got back from work tonight after doing nightshifts so have a bit of catching up to do.

Big D


----------



## big d (21/3/07)

And of course a happy birthday to me old mate Batz.Go hard young fella.  

Cheers
Big D


----------



## winkle (21/3/07)

Did anyone get you a "Bit by Bats" EP for your birthday, Batz?


----------



## randyrob (27/3/07)

*Happy Birthday Mika_Lika, Hope u have a fair few to celebrate!!*


----------



## PistolPatch (28/3/07)

Hope you had a great one Mika. Have a top year mate!

All the best to you,
Pat


----------



## Linz (1/4/07)

Hope you guys had a great day...Had a few earlier in celebration

Happy happies guys( Armstrong(38), Slurpdog(38))


----------



## Linz (4/4/07)

Happy Birthday to all of the following...big day for it

Little_Squares(36), kingoftheharpies(30), Kieren(27), Wort Hog(45), BENJAMOO(33)


Hope you all had a happy day...I know I made one a bit happier....


----------



## Doc (4/4/07)

Come on Linz, there is only one in that list you are cognisant of 
Little_Squares(36)

Happy birthday LS.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Weizguy (4/4/07)

Party on, Little Squares.
No chance tonight, Linz...well, maybe.

Have a top evening.

Beerz
Seth


----------



## Slurpdog (5/4/07)

Linz said:


> Hope you guys had a great day...Had a few earlier in celebration
> 
> Happy happies guys( Armstrong(38), Slurpdog(38))



Just saw the post Linz. Thanks for the wishes


----------



## Batz (18/4/07)

Happy birthday Pat!!!


Have good one mate








Batz


----------



## randyrob (18/4/07)

Hey PAT, you dirty dog hope you have an awesome day today and get to celebrate with a few hombrews tonight, HAPPY BIRTHDAY !

keep on rocking out mate :beerbang:


----------



## Batz (18/4/07)

I just rang Pat to wish him a Happy Birthday....he's feeling very ordinary this morning  

Batz


----------



## Adamt (18/4/07)

Stop your whinging Pat - have the hair of the dog that bit you! Who cares if you're going to work, it's your birthday!

Happy birthday MotorMouth


----------



## Ross (18/4/07)

Happy Birthday Pat you old fart   

I'll sink a few in your honour tonight... :chug: 

cheers Ross


----------



## PistolPatch (18/4/07)

Batz said:


> I just rang Pat to wish him a Happy Birthday....he's feeling very ordinary this morning



Ha! I thought I'd use a bit of your Altbier to knock the remainder of my flu on the head. It didn't work. I don't think I had enough :huh:

Many thanks for the hellos you guys. If you were here I'd definitely have another bash at the Alt!

Gotta go...

:super: 
Pat


----------



## browndog (18/4/07)

Happy Birthday old mate, hope you have a great one tonight and hope you managed to give the ferret a run last weekend.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Steve (18/4/07)

Ave a good one PP!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## frogman (18/4/07)

Many happy returns for the the day.

FROGMAN


----------



## pint of lager (18/4/07)

Hey Batz, I hope you remembered the time delay to the west coast before phoning Pat.


----------



## big d (18/4/07)

Happy Birthday Pat.Have a great one and will shout you a few beers when we catch up.

Cheers
Big D


----------



## Batz (18/4/07)

big d said:


> Happy Birthday Pat.Have a great one and will shout you a few beers when we catch up.
> 
> Cheers
> Big D




The three of us need to get together for a few Dave

POL,time difference?No wonder he sounded a bit off.....6.30am here is.....

Batz


----------



## Steve (18/4/07)

hope you're not drinking alone PP?


----------



## TidalPete (18/4/07)

Hey Pat,

Better late than never old son.
Raising a glass for you right now. HAPPY BIRTHDAY MATE.


















:beer:


----------



## Thommo (18/4/07)

Happy Birthday Pat.

There's a topic just posted about how close we are getting to 200,000 posts on AHB. I reckon you're responsible for about a quarter of those!!!

(On second thoughts, maybe not...but you'd definitely be responsible for 1/4 of all the words written here.)

Many happy returns mate, hope you're enjoying the wild west.

Cheers,
Thommo.


----------



## Stuster (18/4/07)

Hope you're having a wild one, PP.


----------



## PistolPatch (19/4/07)

Many thanks again guys and lol!

I would have replied sooner but I enjoyed all the above so much that I have been busy trying to hack into AHB and change my birthday code from, birthday="18/04/64" to birthday="today" 

Very much appreciated,
Pat


----------



## InCider (19/4/07)

pint of lager said:


> Hey Batz, I hope you remembered the time delay to the west coast before phoning Pat.





> I know it's late, and I tried to PM yesterday from my mums laptop but got distracted (booze, more booze etc). Mate, you're a handsome bastard, and if you don't get a root, I'll come over and sort you out.
> 
> Cheers mate,
> 
> Sean.



No shame here on AHB mate, here's my email to you.

I know I'll regret this. Cider makes me do it!


----------



## sqyre (19/4/07)

HAPPY BIFFY PAT!

Sorry we missed it yesterday!!!

As a special biffy pressie Mrs Sqyre is gunna send you a special email including a pic of herself in her Birthday suit to remind you of the GOOD times and for you to treasure always...

Once again Happy Birthday from the Sqyres... :beer:


----------



## InCider (19/4/07)

sqyre said:


> HAPPY BIFFY PAT!
> 
> Sorry we missed it yesterday!!!
> 
> ...


He needs Nature's Credit Card!


----------



## Adamt (21/4/07)

Big one for the B-Days today! Happy birthday to slugger, berpman and sinkas. I've got a 10 hour day of work coming up, hope you enjoy the day more than I will!

Cheers and beers. :beerbang:


----------



## PistolPatch (21/4/07)

Well spotted Adam. All the best to you guys - have a brilliant day. If you run out of grog at your place today sinkas, come round here - there's plenty. (He lives in my street!)

It's Saturday so hopefully you three will have too many beers and write some unintelligible posts for our enjoyment later in the day.


Pat


----------



## Linz (21/4/07)

Happy happies guys....

sluggerdog(25), berapnopod(38), sinkas(35)


----------



## Ross (22/4/07)

Linz said:


> Happy happies guys....
> 
> sluggerdog(25), berapnopod(38), sinkas(35)



A day late.. but all the best guys  

Cheers Ross


----------



## Duff (27/4/07)

Happy Birthday Phrak (28)

Hope the girls got you something brew related :beerbang: 

:beer:


----------



## petesbrew (27/4/07)

Duff said:


> Happy Birthday Phrak (28)
> 
> Hope the girls got you something brew related :beerbang:
> 
> :beer:



Happy birthday, Tim.
Hope you're having a long liquid lunch! :beer:


----------



## Thommo (27/4/07)

Happy Birthday Phrak.

Will raise a glass to you tonight when I get home. :beerbang: 

Thommo.


----------



## Phrak (27/4/07)

Cheers Guys :beer: 
Feel free to drop around tomorrow arvo for a bevvie  Have NSSA, IPA and Amarillo Honey Ale on tap.

Tim


----------



## eric8 (27/4/07)

Happy B'day Tim. Hope you have a few bevvies tomorrow to celebrate :chug: . Looking forward to watching you brew on the 5th.
Eric :beerbang:


----------



## PistolPatch (27/4/07)

All the best to you Tim!

Trust you're having a great night and a big weekend. Don't let Thommo, Duff and the boys lead you too far astray  Thanks for all your great BIAB posts/spreadsheets etc and for beers at your place.

Here's to you mate :beer:


----------



## Phrak (28/4/07)

eric8 said:


> Happy B'day Tim. Hope you have a few bevvies tomorrow to celebrate :chug: . Looking forward to watching you brew on the 5th.
> Eric


Cheers Eric  I promise I'll show you the kettle tap equipment as well. I've been trying to find the right names and pictures for the stuff I bought (and have been too lazy to pull mine apart to take photos!), but it's near impossible to find an online plumbing shop with decent photos! (we need a Craftbrewer Plumbing Supplies franchise I think  )

See you next weekend :beer:


----------



## Phrak (28/4/07)

PistolPatch said:


> All the best to you Tim!
> 
> Trust you're having a great night and a big weekend. Don't let Thommo, Duff and the boys lead you too far astray  Thanks for all your great BIAB posts/spreadsheets etc and for beers at your place.
> 
> Here's to you mate :beer:



Cheers Pat, Just realised it was your BD last week as well! Happy Birthday back at ya mate! :beer: 


Feel free to drop 'round anytime you're in town for a couple more :chug:


----------



## Doc (28/4/07)

Hey Tim,

Happy b'day for yesterday. Look forward to seeing your new bling at BBD next Sat.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Stuster (9/5/07)

Happy Birthday, DJR and others. Have a good one.

I'll raise a glass to you tonight, some D Saaz pale ale. :beer: :chug:


----------



## Linz (10/5/07)

Happy birthday to these guys, especially to the first one.......and the others Ive missed lately

Raising a glass later.....

GMK(41), Alien boy(59), chiefman(35), Winco(47), Haydo(35)


----------



## Ross (10/5/07)

Happy birthday Kenny & everyone else that's celebrating today/yesterday  

Cheers Ross


----------



## Batz (10/5/07)

Happy Birthday Kenny :beer: 

I'll have a couple on the patio roof for you tonight :lol: 

Batz


----------



## GMK (10/5/07)

Thanks guys....

will have a beer with you in spirit guys....

Kenny


----------



## Doc (10/5/07)

Happy birthday Ken.
Having a few pints tonight, as I hope you will do for me in a couple of days :beerbang:

Doc


----------



## GMK (12/5/07)

Happy Birthday Doc,

Celebrating by brewing a Leviathan today.

Hope a Beer of that calibre is sufficient.
Later today will toast with a beer in your honour...


----------



## domonsura (12/5/07)

Hey Doc!
Happy beerday to you
Happy beerday to you
Happy BEERDAY dear DoOOOOOOOOoooooooOOOOOooooooOOOoooooooC :blink: (think dog howling :huh: )

Happy beerday to you.

Hope you have a great one mate, and enjoy your birthday pressies!!


----------



## Stuster (12/5/07)

Happy birthday, Doc. I'll be toasting you with a couple tonight. :chug: 

Doing well to keep active at your age as well.  

Happy happies to all the other birthday kids. :beer:


----------



## Weizguy (12/5/07)

Happy birthday to all.

Looks like beer has become the fountain of youth for you, Doc. Or is that where you get your brew water?

Beerz to all. Hope to finish my keg of weizen in your honour tonight.

Seth :beerbang:


----------



## Trent (12/5/07)

Happy birthday to all
WIll be downing the last of my ordinary bitter keg tonight in honour (and to make room for an APA!)
All the best
Trent


----------



## Gough (12/5/07)

Happy Birthday Doc! Hope things are well down in the big smoke...

Having a bit of a beerfest tonight, so will definitely have more than one for you and the other birthday boys/girls... :beer: 

Shawn.


----------



## Doc (12/5/07)

Thanks for all the birthday wishes.
It has been a great day, great pressies (including picking up a new car), and a big lunch at the Austrian Schniztelhaus (read Pork Knuckle).
Gough, I'm trying to talk Mrs Doc into the Thai Murrays/Tempus dinner, so hopefully I'll see you there.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Ross (12/5/07)

Happy Birthday Doc - Just poured a 400+ IBU ale in your honour :beer: 

Cheers Ross


----------



## homekegger1 (12/5/07)

Happy Birthday Doc. 

96 and still going strong....  

Enjoying a Porter in your honour as we speak. 

Also a happy birthday to Kenny boy for a couple of days ago. Sorry I missed it.

Cheers

HK


----------



## eric8 (12/5/07)

Happy B'day Doc, i might go pour me a Double Choc Stout in you honour :beer: . 
Hows that new car smell going? You going to make it try and smell like Hops instead :blink: 
Eric


----------



## Linz (12/5/07)

Happy happies Doc...you dont look a day over 55 !!


----------



## Thommo (13/5/07)

Happy 96th birthday doc.

96!!! Gee mate, you must have lived a hard life...I thought you were much older than that.


----------



## Phrak (13/5/07)

Happy B'day for yesterday DR. Not a bad bunch of pressies either! :super: 
Where's this Austrian Schnitzelhaus of which you speak?

Tim


----------



## Doc (13/5/07)

Thanks for even more well wishers.
The new car smell of leather is great.

Phrak, it is on Victoria Rd at Gladesville.
Website here

Beers,
Doc


----------



## eric8 (13/5/07)

Damn Doc, that Pork knuckle looks hooog!! :blink: 
But also very tasty


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (13/5/07)

Belated birthday greetings Doc and GMK!

Having a few glasses of Dead Arm Shiraz to celebrate! h34r: 

C&B
TDA


----------



## Linz (13/5/07)

Doc said:


> Thanks for even more well wishers.
> The new car smell of leather is great.
> 
> Phrak, it is on Victoria Rd at Gladesville.
> ...




and the quote on their front page....

Stiegl Beer has arrived , available on tap, for the first time in Australia

did you sample Doc??


----------



## Doc (14/5/07)

Linz said:


> and the quote on their front page....
> 
> Stiegl Beer has arrived , available on tap, for the first time in Australia
> 
> did you sample Doc??



I certainly did. A clean boring lager. The Erdinger Hefe on the other hand was sensational, as was the Blackberry liquer/schnapps :beerbang: 

Doc


----------



## Uncle Fester (14/5/07)

Happy Birthday Smashed Jaffa....

36, and still got 2 kidneys and a fully functional liver! :chug: 


Cheers,

Festa.

(All medical prognosis is required to be backed up by professional analysis) :blink:

[EDIT: Spulling]

[2nd EDIT: More F&cking spulling]


----------



## Stuster (16/5/07)

Happy Birthday, Dane. :beerbang: 

May your day be filled with barley beverages, oh Great Founder. :chug: :lol:


----------



## domonsura (16/5/07)

Happy Birthday Dane!


----------



## Ross (16/5/07)

Happy Birthday Dane  - Thanks for creating what, has become one of best brewing resources on the net :super: 

Cheers Ross


----------



## Doc (16/5/07)

Happy B'Day Dane.
Will drain a keg tongiht for sure :beerbang: 

Doc


----------



## PostModern (16/5/07)

Bravo Dane! Have a good one!


----------



## AndrewQLD (16/5/07)

Many Happy Returns Dane, hope you have a good one.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Linz (16/5/07)

Happy happies Dane.....thanks again for this site


----------



## homekegger1 (16/5/07)

Happy Birthday Dane.

As has already been said, thanks for a fantastic site, and I look forward to all the new and upcoming changes in the future.

Cheers

HK


----------



## GMK (16/5/07)

Happy Birthday Dane...

Hope that keg setup you got all those years ago gets a work out tonight


----------



## Stuster (17/5/07)

Happy birthday to the two Andrews from Bundaberg,  jaytee and mark. :beer:


----------



## Batz (17/5/07)

Hell missed a couple

Happy birthday for the other day Doc

And happy birthday Dane and AndrewQld

I hope you all have/had a good one

Cheers
Batz


----------



## PistolPatch (17/5/07)

All the best to you AndrewQLD. You are, without doubt, one of the most helpful brewers around and have certainly looked after me mate. I didn't realise there were two Andrews in Bundy let alone with the same birthday. How weird is that!!! Have a brilliant night :beer: 

And Dane, for yesterday, all the best and thanks so much for the site which, would have to be the best world-wide would it not? It's great that you are facilitating so many people into this cheap and time-efficient hobby :wacko: Hope you had a great one.

Now I wonder what beer Dane drank to celebrate his birthday?...


----------



## Duff (17/5/07)

PistolPatch said:


> Now I wonder what beer Dane drank to celebrate his birthday?...



Easy Pat, a 'No-Chill' Pilsner  

Cheers.

Edit: Happy B'Day Andrew, and Doc a few days ago, and others I have missed.


----------



## jaytee (17/5/07)

Stuster said:


> Happy birthday to the two Andrews from Bundaberg,  jaytee and mark. :beer:



Cheers chap, hope you've had a couple of beers too.

Just finishing up the beer for the night here

All the best to those celebrating, hope it's a good'un  

Cheers, jaytee


----------



## Stuster (22/5/07)

Happy Birthday, Stu.  

And to all the other birthday people, have a good one. :beer:


----------



## Steve (23/5/07)

happy birthday TL ya ole fart! ave a goody :beer: 

Cheers
Steve


----------



## PistolPatch (23/5/07)

Happy birthday Trough Lolly!

Thanks heaps for all your truly brilliant posts and also the help you've given me in those excellent PMs in my early AG days. Can't tell you how valuable I have found them. Top stuff!

All the best to you,
Pat :beerbang:


----------



## Ross (23/5/07)

Happy Birthday TL - It's been a long time between drinks; hope we have the opportunity to catch up for a few again before too long  

Cheers Ross


----------



## Batz (23/5/07)

Hey TL !
Happy birthday mate,I am having a few for you ATM :beer: 

Batz


----------



## Stuster (23/5/07)

Happy B'day TL and Gough. :chug:


----------



## Gough (23/5/07)

Stuster said:


> Happy B'day TL and Gough. :chug:



Thanks Stuster. Happy birthday TL and anyone else I've missed of late. Enjoying a few beers tonight and hopefully the footy - Go the Blues!!

Shawn.


----------



## DrewCarey82 (25/5/07)

My B'day tomorrow so everyone be sure to enjoy an Amarillo ale for me lol.


----------



## kirem (28/5/07)

Happy birthday kook, have a real ale on me

and jimmy.


----------



## jimmysuperlative (28/5/07)

Thanks kirem ...

Best Birthday Wishes kook, Jovial and WWWH ...about to crack my first beer for today ...  

Hope you blokes had a good one! :beer:


----------



## PistolPatch (29/5/07)

OMG! It's Thommo, Paleman and Old_Bugwan today! (I was actually trying to look up yesterday for JimmySuperlative* but we are several hours behind here!)

Anyway, the four of you belong in the same category. Top blokes and posters to AHB! Too many to single you out but...

:super: 
Pat

*Thanks for the BIAB help mate. You've truly made a difference.

OMG! I Think I missed Kook! You know my best wishes mate so it's probably not a problem. Same to all you other important buggers I have inadvertantly missed.


----------



## Ross (29/5/07)

Bugger - I've missed a heap of top blokes in the last week!!!

Happy Birthday all - Kegging 4 new beers today, so will raise a glass to each of you tonight. :beer: 

Cheers Ross


----------



## Duff (29/5/07)

Happy birthday Thommo :beerbang: (and others)

Few drinky's tonight at the HBG meeting? Right across the road from our last effort


----------



## oldbugman (29/5/07)

Thanks PP.

Will try my first lambic tonight to celebrate.


----------



## Thommo (29/5/07)

Thanks guys.

Won't be making it to the pizza night tonight Duff. Family duties. Em gave me a bottle of Ruddles County as a present though. Not a bad selection for someone who doesn't even like the taste of beer.

Happy birthday to the other old buggers as well.


----------



## Steve (6/6/07)

Happy Birthday Bonj....ave a goody!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## therook (6/6/07)

Well done Bonj, you made it to 30 :beerbang: 

have a great day, and i'll have a beer tonight for you.

rook


----------



## winkle (6/6/07)

Onya Bonji, have a few VB Mids  and I'll see you Saturday if the creeks don't rise.


----------



## Stuster (6/6/07)

Have a good one, Bonj. And to Mr Bond for yesterday. :beerbang:


----------



## bonj (6/6/07)

Thanks guys. Will have a few quiet ones tonight, and some not so quiet ones on Saturday night


----------



## AndrewQLD (6/6/07)

happy Birthday fellas, hope you have a good night.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## TidalPete (6/6/07)

Bonj said:


> Thanks guys. Will have a few quiet ones tonight, and some not so quiet ones on Saturday night



Many Happy Returns Bonj.











Sorry I can't make it on Saturday. Raising a glass for you now.





:beer:


----------



## bonj (6/6/07)

Thanks Pete. We'll have a few at the case swap!


----------



## Duff (6/6/07)

Happy Birthday Bonj :super: 

Trust the party is a cracker this weekend


----------



## eric8 (6/6/07)

Happy B'day Bonj, I hope you give that good looking chest freezer a cranking workout this weekend. :beer:


----------



## InCider (6/6/07)

Happy Birthday Bonj! It's a big one, 40, but your best years are now ahead of you.

Cheers, :beerbang: 

InCider.


----------



## bonj (6/6/07)

Thanks Duff and eric8,

I'm sure the we'll give the chest freezer a good workout.

InCider... not sure if you're taking the piss or just on the piss... :lol: Well, it's 30 anyway... not sure I feel 30, let alone 40! Anyway, I'm on the piss, so I'll get back to it...hehehe. Thanks for the birthday wishes, and see you at the swap!


----------



## Ross (6/6/07)

all the best Bonj - sinking a few for you tonight as well :chug: 

cheers ross


----------



## InCider (6/6/07)

Gotcha!

Have a beer for me Bonj! Happy 21st!

Cheers,

InCider.



Bonj said:


> Thanks Duff and eric8,
> 
> I'm sure the we'll give the chest freezer a good workout.
> 
> InCider... not sure if you're taking the piss or just on the piss... :lol: Well, it's 21 anyway... not sure I feel 30, let alone 40! Anyway, I'm on the piss, so I'll get back to it...hehehe. Thanks for the birthday wishes, and see you at the swap!


----------



## bonj (6/6/07)

Thanks Ross, I got one of those mash paddles you recommended... extremely sturdy.

InCider... good onya mate! You'll have no ankles left the way you're going... all those ankle biters running around... :lol:


----------



## InCider (6/6/07)

Bonj said:


> Thanks Ross, I got one of those mash paddles you recommended... extremely sturdy.
> 
> InCider... good onya mate! You'll have no ankles left the way you're going... all those ankle biters running around... :lol:



If I had kegs I wouldn't need kids to help me bottle!  

Happy 30th Bonj! :beerbang: 

InCider.


----------



## sqyre (9/6/07)

Hi! Yes its my Birthdayyay!!

But I would like to use this post to inform you all of an evil that lurks among us

A Predator if you will. 

Now as you know I don't like to name names but all I can say is this person is someone who we thought we could trust

Turns out that I have discovered that my missus Mrs Sqyre, has been having midnight liaisons with a certain individual within the AHB community

Sneaking around behind my back An individual that could be described as sneaky, deceitful, dishonest and worst of all a Retailer

Apparently the "Liaisons" having been occurring intermittently for quite some time now

Only to be sprung with the devastating truth straight from Mrs Sqyre herselfand of all days My Birthday

I was presented with a presentwhen I opened it(*sniff* I promised myself I wasn't gunna cry)

And when I opened itI found aaMarga Mill and a Refractometer

WHAT THE HELL!!! WHERE'D YOU GET THAT FROM??!!

"_From Ross_" 

"WHAT HOW WHEN??!!"

"_I've been organizing it for the last couple of weeks with Ross_"

"JESUS H T CHRIST!!!.......WE CAN'T AFFORD THAT!!!...HOW MUCH DID HE STING YA FOR THEM??!!?!?!!!"

"_It's ok I used Natures Credit Card"_ 



"Whew!....Well thank f*ck for that!....."



Thanks for the assistance Ross 

(sorry about the itching...)

Sqyre


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (9/6/07)

Happpy brithday Sqyre, Have a good one ..

LOL at the above post , You'll love cracking your own. 

Good on you Renee, well done 

I'll have a few for you tonight Brucey..:beer:


----------



## Ross (9/6/07)

Happy Birthday Brucey...

I'm off the medication now  , so will toast your health tonight  

Cheers Ross


----------



## TidalPete (9/6/07)

And a Happy Birthday from me too Brucey. I'll have one for you this arvo.










:beer:


----------



## winkle (9/6/07)

Happy birthday Sqyre :beerbang:


----------



## bonj (9/6/07)

Happy Birthday Sqyre! You'll love the refractometer. I just bought one the other day. They're awesome.


----------



## Jye (9/6/07)

Lucky boy Sqyre, have a great long weekend :beer:


----------



## Screwtop (9/6/07)

Beers Brucey!!!!!!!


----------



## sqyre (9/6/07)

Thanks Guys



And Bonj,

Sorry mate missed yours..

Happy Biffy for Wednesday...





Bonj said:


> Happy Birthday Sqyre! You'll love the refractometer. I just bought one the other day. They're awesome.



I also got another awsome present..i will take a pic and show you's shortly..

Sqyre..


----------



## bonj (9/6/07)

Thanks mate. I'll have a few drinks for you tonight h34r:

edit: smiley wasn't right


----------



## sqyre (9/6/07)

Ever so sneaky Mrs Sqyre pinched my Logo off the computer and had some awesome coasters made up!

There good quality ones too..Nice and glossy, cork backed and and you can put a hot coffee on them no worries.(not to mention a Cold Beer  )





AWESOME!! :super: 

Sqyre..


----------



## bonj (9/6/07)

Nice... I'll have to get a logo sorted out... but first a brewery name.
I've been checking out al the cool stuff you can have printed up on small runs. You can get everything, from awesome coasters like yours, to stubby holders (minimum run 200), and even bar runners.

Log into the #ahb chatroom tonight and be part of the festival remotely!


----------



## InCider (9/6/07)

Happy 40th Sqyre!

It's a milestone, and the start of a new chapter in your life. Now is the time to exercise all life's experiances up till now and truly develop as a person - in both your personal and professional arenas. This is one time in your life that you can feel truly empowered. Believe in yourself and all your hope and dreams will be realise.
Think positive thoughts and channel all your energies, because the time is now!


Congratulations Bruce, I'll have a beer for you mate  

InCider.


----------



## winkle (9/6/07)

InCider said:


> Happy 40th Sqyre!
> 
> It's a milestone, and the start of a new chapter in your life. Now is the time to exercise all life's experiances up till now and truly develop as a person - in both your personal and professional arenas. This is one time in your life that you can feel truly empowered. Believe in yourself and all your hope and dreams will be realise.
> Think positive thoughts and channel all your energies, because the time is now!
> ...



There you go - I thought it was his 50 th (must be that avatar).
Having a beer 4 u as I type (badly)
winkle


----------



## frogman (9/6/07)

The next glass I fill will be for you Sqyre.
Many happy returns for the day.

Have you managed to put that sink to good use yet?

Cheers FROGMAN


----------



## fixa (9/6/07)

geez i've missed heaps of you blokes' birthdays.
Happy birthday to all!!!


----------



## PistolPatch (10/6/07)

Well Sqyre, 15th February 2006 was a truly great day for the world. It has nothing to do with your birthday. It's the day you joined AHB :super: 

Thanks for all your ROFL posts, generosity and your setting an example to us all of what a shed really is. Hope you had a brilliant day.

I'm sure all the boys who are having a few birthday drinks with Bonj today will be shaking their glasses in your direction as well. (Bonj, have a top one today and give it heaps.)

Cheers to you Brucey Old Boy!

Pat


----------



## randyrob (13/6/07)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JAYSE

I'll be having a Skunk Fart or two for you mate!


Rob.


----------



## Stuster (13/6/07)

Happy birthday, Jayse. Hope you have a blast, get boozed, but not bruised or broked boned. :beerbang: :beerbang:


----------



## Ross (13/6/07)

All the best Jayse - Will sink a few for you tonight while watching Qld wrap up the origin series  

Cheers Ross


----------



## Duff (13/6/07)

Happy Birthday Jayse :beerbang:


----------



## jayse (13/6/07)

Cheers Brewers

I don't feel a minute over 25 mentally but the poor old body feels 60 some mornings.
Don't know about the origin series Ross but the AFL legends game i'll sit down and enjoy a few brews over myself, other than that it'll be a pretty quiet cellabration here.


Jayse


----------



## AndrewQLD (13/6/07)

Happy Birthday Jayse, hope you have a good one. I will probably empty my keg of Smoked Robust porter in honor of you tonight.  

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Bobby (13/6/07)

happy birthday jayse!!
All the best. Will have a couple beers for ya tonight in between study...


----------



## sqyre (13/6/07)

I too shall perhaps sip an ale tonight in your honor...(or perhaps pour it down my gullet like it was the last beer on the planet.)

Either way... i will drink it

 Happy Biffy, Jayse...


----------



## Ross (1/7/07)

4 members are celebrating their birthday today
breaky(51), BrissyBrew(31), malt man(25), Blake(21)

A special Happy Birthday to BrizzyBrew (Mashmaster) - Here's hoping this year brings us all lots of new toys :super: 

cheers Ross


----------



## normell (1/7/07)

Had my 56th yesterday, and due to health problems, no drinks at all.
Actually haven't had a drink in about 5 Month's :blink: 

Normell


----------



## Ross (1/7/07)

normell said:


> Had my 56th yesterday, and due to health problems, no drinks at all.
> Actually haven't had a drink in about 5 Month's :blink:
> 
> Normell



Happy birthday Norm - wondered why we hadn't seen you in a while. Hope your health comes good mate & you can enjoy a tipple once again :beer: 

cheers Ross


----------



## PistolPatch (3/7/07)

Ross, good on ya for checking the birthdays. Alas, I never do it!

Brissy, sorry I missed your b'day and am also sorry we only got to have one session in QLD. Anyway mate, I am hanging for you to release the MashMaster Grain Crusher. I'm using desperate measures at the moment to crush my grain - putting it in a recycle bag and holding it against the wall while I bang my head against it. Please hurry up as I refuse to buy any mill but yours as I know it will be the best.

Happy Birthday to you as well Normell. That's a bugger about not being able to have a beer but I reckon your experience would be greatly appreciated. Hopefully you can get some enjoyment from handing your knowledge on and maybe get to have just a sip of a different brew now and then - become a top notch judge or something?

All the best,
Pat


----------



## Ross (6/7/07)

Happy Birthday Rod - Guess you'll be cracking a few more of those Tripples tonight  

Cheers Ross


----------



## Ross (10/7/07)

***Happy Birthday JYE***

Cheers Ross


----------



## TidalPete (10/7/07)

Many Happy Returns Jye.












:beer:


----------



## bonj (10/7/07)

Happy birthday Jye. I'll have a drink in your honour this evening.


----------



## AndrewQLD (10/7/07)

Happy Birthday Jye, hope it was a good one.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Screwtop (10/7/07)

Happy Birthday Jye, the hoppyest man in Brisvegas :super:


----------



## Batz (10/7/07)

Happy Birthday Jye,have a good one mate

Batz


----------



## bconnery (10/7/07)

Many happy returns of the day Jye!

Hop it's a good one


----------



## Jye (10/7/07)

Cheers guys.

I got some bad news yesterday which has put a damper on thing but will definitely be having a few pints tonight.


----------



## frogman (10/7/07)

All the best for a Happy Birthday Jye.
:beer: 
Cheers, FROGMAN.


----------



## Duff (10/7/07)

Happy birthday Jye. Unfortunately no hopburst on tap celebrate, will have to make do with the other 5 :beer:


----------



## browndog (10/7/07)

Happy birthday Jye, will have a Stones 6th anniversarry porter in your honour. :beerbang: 

cheers

Browndog


----------



## winkle (10/7/07)

Yeah Hoppy birthday Jye :chug: 
cheers
Winkle


----------



## PistolPatch (10/7/07)

Howdy Doody Jye!

Some of the older forum members will remember Jye's old avatar (resembled Tony's.) I was shocked to find that Jye is actually a young fella.

Shortly after that shock, he produced his 'Randall' pumped up by an 8%, 18% or 28% beer??? He actually thought it was good and he may well have been right because none of us can remember :wacko:

I reckon Randall's are to a young brewer like a modified exhaust is to a young driver. Jye, I'm glad to see you are all grown up now!

(Ignore the last paragraph - just in jest.)

Jye, you are a top brewer, I love your advice and you have helped many a brewer out including me.

Spot ya!
Pat

P.S. I did see your post above. Commiserations old son but a champion brewer like you will, in time, turn any sadness into something of value. In the meantime, best wishes from me.


----------



## Steve (27/7/07)

Happy birthday Cortez :beer: ave a goody!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## frogman (4/8/07)

Many happy returns for the day FNQ Bunyip.
Will raise a pint or two for you later today Ned.

Cheers FROGMAN.


----------



## bonj (4/8/07)

Happy birthday Ned! Hope your have a great day. I'll raise a glass or three for you tonight. :beer:


----------



## Batz (4/8/07)

Happy Birthday Ned ! :super: 

Couple of ales for you this arvo  

Batz


----------



## Jye (4/8/07)

Have a good one Ned :beer:


----------



## winkle (4/8/07)

Ned,
I shall drink your contribution to the case swap whilst singing happy birthday.
have a good one
cheers


----------



## sqyre (4/8/07)

HAPPY BIFFY NED!!!

Have good one...

21 today??

Just dont get into too much trouble tonight with that "Kosta" cut...  



Sqyre...


----------



## Mothballs (4/8/07)

Have a good one Ned :beer:


----------



## InCider (4/8/07)

Hippo Birdie Two Ewe Ned!  

I'll make todays beers in your honour!

Sean.


----------



## Steve (4/8/07)

Hope you are having a great Birthday FNQ....drinking one right now for you.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Ross (4/8/07)

All the best Ned  

cheers Ross


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (5/8/07)

:beer: Thanks guys ,, had a great day , went out for a quick fish and managed to grab a Spanish Mackeral of 98cm ,,, Wooot wooot . home for mack steaks on the bbq , Brew wench gave me a couple of bottles of Chimay to have around the fire with the setting sun over the ranges behind the Daintree valley..

So apart for ripping my toe nail off of my left big toe the day was great Cheers Fellas , hope everybodys Birthdays are as good ..


----------



## Screwtop (5/8/07)

Manny Happies Ned, had a few (too many) for you last night.

Cheers mate.

Screwy


----------



## PistolPatch (6/8/07)

Glad to hear that QLD's most dedicated swap attendee had a top one :beerbang: and I expect Fat Albert really enjoyed your toe nail 

Beers heading overland to you today/tomorrow. Wish I could be drinking them with you - I miss our way too late into the morning drinks mate.

Have a top year,
Pat


----------



## Uncle Fester (10/9/07)

*PISTOL*... At least I acknowledged your 28'th (even if I have missed out on my last 2 b'days on the forum .... :angry: )

Next time your'e in Canberra it's going to be ugly! ( in a GOOD way!)

Happy Birthday!

Cheers,


Fester.


----------



## browndog (11/9/07)

Happy Birthday Moose!
Having a 10% IIPA in your honour right now.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Ross (11/9/07)

browndog said:


> Happy Birthday Moose!
> Having a 10% IIPA in your honour right now.
> 
> cheers
> ...




Happy Birthday Ben - Tonight, I'll be toasting your health with the sour orange you inspired :beer: 

Tony, toasting Ben with 10% IIPA's at 1.00 in the morning, i like your style B) 

cheers Ross


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (11/9/07)

cheers Moose.. have a good one..


----------



## bconnery (11/9/07)

Ross said:


> Happy Birthday Ben - Tonight, I'll be toasting your health with the sour orange you inspired :beer:
> 
> Tony, toasting Ben with 10% IIPA's at 1.00 in the morning, i like your style B)
> 
> cheers Ross



Cheers All. And thanks to Ross for conspiring with Mrs Moose for my birthday present. 

Kegs!!


----------



## Jye (11/9/07)

Have a good one Ben :beer: 

Ive got your present in my garage


----------



## bconnery (11/9/07)

Jye said:


> Have a good one Ben
> 
> Ive got your present in my garage



That's true! Not forgetting my early birthday present from Jye of somewhere to put the kegs 

Actually I have another source for picking that up now so it might be sooner rather than later. 

All looks good for having the whole thing ready for kegging the ESB that is fermenting now


----------



## Steve (11/9/07)

Happy birthday Oblomov, Bc and DFt

Cheers
Steve


----------



## bconnery (11/9/07)

Cheers and beers to Oblomov and DarkFaerytale!


----------



## PistolPatch (12/9/07)

I couldn't let this one get unnoticed....

It's Richardr's birthday today and he is 81!!!!

I can't think of anyone older than Richard on the forum. Is there anybody???

So, Richard, all the best to you and I hope NRB's All Amarillo turned out well.

Happy Birthday to you :chug: 
Pat

P.S. Moose, you got my PM and Fester, I'll write you one soon


----------



## Ross (12/9/07)

Happy Birthday Richard.

Richard went straight into AG brewing this year :super: hopefully catch up soon for a beer  

cheers Ross


----------



## Steve (26/9/07)

Happy Birthday Gundaroo  
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Ross (7/10/07)

6 members are celebrating their birthday today
SJW(37), pbrosnan(43), Oats(38), Beer Krout(35), Sloth(22), THE JW(28) 

Happy Birthday guys :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Screwtop (7/10/07)

Many happies Steve

And also Ben missed yours but will toast the both of you this afternoon with NickB



bconnery said:


> Cheers All. And thanks to Ross for conspiring with Mrs Moose for my birthday present.
> 
> 
> 
> Kegs!!




Oh No! Larger amounts of Weird Beers


----------



## Keith the Beer Guy (7/10/07)

SJW,

cracked open a Barleywine to celebrate your birthday Steve.

Well actually, I opened it cause it was about time I tasted it, but then I noticed it was your birthday so I opened another one.

Hope you had a fine day and even managed to score some cool beer/brewing related goodies.

Cheers,

Keith


----------



## Steve (10/10/07)

Happy Birthday Duff! :beer: 
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Ross (10/10/07)

Well spotted Steve...

All the very best Duff & Wraith :icon_chickcheers: *HAPPY BIRTHDAY  :* :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Stuster (10/10/07)

Happy Birthday, Duffman. Oooooh, yeah.


----------



## Jye (10/10/07)

Hope its a good one Duff and wraith :beer:


----------



## bonj (10/10/07)

Happy b'day Wraith and Duff. 

I'll have a glass of my finest for you both tonight.

:icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Thommo (10/10/07)

Happy birthday Duff.

Hope the beer fairy brings you many happy brew toys. You'd be due a NASA about now, wouldn't you?


----------



## eric8 (10/10/07)

Brett, 
Hope you have a great day, and don't have to work too hard.
Happy B'day :beer: 
eric


----------



## Duff (10/10/07)

Thankyou all :beer: 

Just poured my first for the afternoon :chug: 

Oooh yeah......


----------



## Jazman (10/10/07)

happy birthday duff having a pale lager for ur birthday


----------



## Steve (12/10/07)

Happy Birthday Roger Mellie on the telly and the other guys.
Cheers
Steve

P.S. Heading over your way at Christmas RM to Golden Bay, 10 mins from Mandurah.


----------



## Ross (12/10/07)

:icon_chickcheers: All the breast Roger Mellie :icon_chickcheers: 


cheers Ross


----------



## domonsura (12/10/07)

Happy b'day Roger


----------



## Steve (17/10/07)

Happy birthday Browndog you old dog you! :lol: 
Cheers
Steve


----------



## bonj (17/10/07)

Happy birthday Browndog! I hope you have a good one. :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Jye (17/10/07)

Have a good one Tony and Ill be having a few for you tonight :beer:


----------



## winkle (17/10/07)

Happy B'Day Browndog. Drop around for a beer sometime :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## browndog (17/10/07)

Thanks Blokes,
I'll have to celebrate with a tour of my taps.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## TidalPete (17/10/07)

Have a big one Birthday Boy.























TP :beer:


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (17/10/07)

Happy B/day B/dog

Have a good one, I'll go pour my first one now and raise it to you, Cheers

:beer:


----------



## bconnery (17/10/07)

Like they said. Happy birthday browndog!


----------



## AndrewQLD (17/10/07)

Many happy returns Tony, hope you enjoy your day.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Screwtop (17/10/07)

Many Happies Browndog, hope you enjoy the day. Was going to have an AFD today, but have an excuse now, will celebrate with a Doppel and Bourbon Porter from the cellar. No American Brown to toast with as yet.

Screwy


----------



## sqyre (17/10/07)

Happy Biffy Tony!!!!


----------



## Ross (17/10/07)

Happy birthday mate :icon_chickcheers: 

Time we got together for a few beers....

cheers Ross


----------



## browndog (17/10/07)

Thanks again Fella's
Had a few nice brews when I got home, but am holding off now as I have to go pick up some tasty chinese takeaway, hmmmm........ I wonder what will go well with this, the pale ale, the AB ale, the hopburst or the stout ???? may have to try them all I think. Long overdue for a trip to Carsbrook Ross, better wait a while though mate, I'll have a few new beers for you to try in a week or two.


:icon_cheers: Browndog


----------



## Duff (17/10/07)

Have a good one Tony  

Cheers.


----------



## browndog (31/10/07)

Happy birthday to Ross and Sean, fancy you two blokes sharing the same birthday and halloween at that! I'll have a few beers when I get home to celebrate yours and the other AHB boys when I get home.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (31/10/07)

browndog said:


> Happy birthday to Ross and Sean, fancy you two blokes sharing the same birthday and halloween at that!
> Browndog




Big happy B/day buddys .. Wow cant get over you 2 sharing today , I had another great mate with today as his b/day ,, It's a special one ..

Enjoy ... 

Sean take it ezy on the man cordial...


I'll toast you ths evening... 

Happy day to the other lad s as well..

Cheers


----------



## Batz (31/10/07)

Have a good one Ross and Sean :beer: 

All the best to both you old buggers

Batz


----------



## winkle (31/10/07)

Happy birthday guys, and since it's a school nite I guess it'll have to be an AFD  
Right........, Pigs fully fueled and ready to fly.


----------



## bonj (31/10/07)

Have a good one guys! 

Ross, I hope you get some time to brew today. You know you can use the old "but it's my birthday!" to get others to do your work for you (amongst other favours). 

Sean, are you spending the day in the man-shed? If not, you'll have to pedal the man-pushy extra fast on the way home so you can fit an extra beer in!

Cheers guys!

:icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Screwtop (31/10/07)

Happy birthday Ross and Sean, here's wishing you both a great day.

Cheers,
Screwy


----------



## bconnery (31/10/07)

Many happy returns of the day to both Ross and Sean. 
Hope there are beer related activities on the horizon!


----------



## AndrewQLD (31/10/07)

Who would have thought Ross and Sean were born on the same day, many happy returns to you both.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## big d (31/10/07)

Happy birthday Ross ntboozer coolum brewer incider beersmith and maca ab.
Im looking forward to a few beers this arvo in your honour.
Have a good one guys .

Cheers
Big D


----------



## sqyre (31/10/07)

HAPPY BIFFY!!!!
SEAN & ROSS...

May your Taps flow freely....
and Sean, may your Goats be tight and plentifull..

Sqyre..


----------



## Ross (31/10/07)

Thanks guys... 

Happy Birthday Sean, Coolum Brewer & NTBoozer - Also happy Birthday to Peter Buchanan from our brew club, who has his today as well :icon_chickcheers: 5 Qld brewers celebrating the same day, will be toasting you all tonight  

cheers Ross


----------



## eric8 (31/10/07)

Happy b'day to you all. Forget the school night crap, it's a damn good excuse to drink some great beers.


----------



## domonsura (31/10/07)

Happy B'day Ross you _old_ bugger  Almost time to retire mate....... 

Happy returns to the rest of you also :beer:


----------



## glennheinzel (31/10/07)

Cheers and beers to all todays birthday people. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Jye (31/10/07)

Have a good one guys :beer:


----------



## Steve (31/10/07)

:beer: 

Have a great day guys!!!!!

Cheers
Steve


----------



## PistolPatch (31/10/07)

All the best to you guys! Ross, please send Sean some grain - he keeps talking about doing his first AG but we still haven't seen it :huh: Looking forward to another year of OT posts - lol!

All the best,
Pat

Edit: Oh no! I missed browndog's birthday. Cheers mate!


----------



## InCider (31/10/07)

Happy Birthday to you Ross, have a great day mate. Keg funds were a surprise gift from the Father in Law, so I'll be on the phone in the next few day, but today we celebrate! :beer: 

Thanks to Browndog,Ned,Batz,Winkle,Bonj,Screwtop, Moose, AndrewQ, Big D, My Girlfriend Goatette, Sqyre, Jye and Pat - I'll have one of my soon to be extinct Man- Cordials for you all. AG Forever! (well, just after kegs!)  

Jeez, that bike riding has given me a thirst! :chug: 

Sean.


----------



## frogman (31/10/07)

Happy birthday Ross and Sean.

Will enjoy a few in your honor this evening but must remain able to drive.

Damien.....


----------



## Stuster (14/11/07)

Happy brithdy, Jzaman!  

And happy birthday to Chris Taylor and all those whose birthdays were missed out this month. :unsure: :beerbang:


----------



## bonj (14/11/07)

Stuster said:


> Happy brithdy, Jzaman!


Ahhahaha classic.


----------



## Jazman (14/11/07)

Thanks fellas


----------



## big d (14/11/07)

Wondered where this thread was hiding.Happy birthday guys and happy birthday once again Jaz.Those LCPA,s are gone so will wander over to the shed for a refill of good ol homebrew.And let the birthday toast begin again.

Cheers
Big D


----------



## Batz (14/11/07)

Hey happy birthday Jaz
Been a while mate but we'll catch up again,have a good one! And say hi to your old man from me as well  

Batz


----------



## Ross (22/11/07)

The legend himself has a birthday today - John Palmer (44)

All the very best John & thanks for making the best brewing resource there is, available free on the net www.howtobrew.com

Cheers Ross :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Katherine (22/11/07)

> The legend himself has a birthday today - John Palmer (44)



how do you know that?


----------



## therook (22/11/07)

Katie said:


> how do you know that?




Katie

Because he is a member of AHB, if you click on Forums and have a look down the bottom of the page you will see who's birthday it is?

Rook


----------



## Katherine (22/11/07)

Rook 

thanks

Katie


----------



## winkle (22/11/07)

John Palmer - happy birthday , thanks for providing all that invaluable advice on line, it was a huge help getting into AG brewing. The wife probably hates you, cheers mate. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Jye (22/11/07)

Happy Birthday Rock Candy :beer:


----------



## Steve (23/11/07)

Oi Oi Oi...........Happy Birthday TDA!!!!!!!! Have a great day!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## warrenlw63 (23/11/07)

Yeah, many hoppy returns TDA.

All the breast elder statesman.  :icon_chickcheers: 

Warren -


----------



## Screwtop (23/11/07)

TDA , Monkale and Bindi for last Sunday


----------



## Ross (23/11/07)

Screwtop said:


> TDA , Monkale and Bindi for last Sunday




How did we miss those - Many happy belated guys :icon_chickcheers: 

cheers Ross


----------



## therook (23/11/07)

Ok, I'm about to fly out of Perth this arvo and i dont have internet at home so i want to wish 

WAZZA ( warrenlw63 ) a happy 44th birthday for tomorrow, have a great day Wazza and make sure you have 44 beers. :beerbang: 

Rook


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (23/11/07)

Thanks for the birthday wishes Steve, warren, screwtop, and Ross.

Will be giving the kegs a hammering tonight!!

C&B
TDA


----------



## monkale (23/11/07)

Thanks Srewtop,Bindi and Ross  going to drive a V8 race car for 10 laps at willow bank and then drink heaps of beer what a woman 

Cheers Monkale


----------



## bindi (23/11/07)

monkale said:


> Thanks Srewtop,Bindi and Ross  going to drive a V8 race car for 10 laps at willow bank and then drink heaps of beer what a woman
> 
> Cheers Monkale




Bit of a change from that truck you drive every day :lol: .
I got SFA from anyone  the SC brewery the next day made up for it.


----------



## bonj (23/11/07)

monkale said:


> Thanks Srewtop,Bindi and Ross  going to drive a V8 race car for 10 laps at willow bank and then drink heaps of beer what a woman
> 
> Cheers Monkale


Let us know when you'll be at Willowbank, and I'll see if I can pop over and watch. Maybe take some photos.


----------



## razz (24/11/07)

Happy birthday to Warrenlw63! I know what you got. Come on Warren, show us a pic.


----------



## kook (24/11/07)

Have a good one Warren! Same to Snow & Franko on Monday!


----------



## Stuster (24/11/07)

Happy Birthday, Warren, old man.  :beer:


----------



## AndrewQLD (24/11/07)

Have a happy one Warren, hope you enjoy the first crush on your new mill.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## winkle (24/11/07)

Happy birthday Warren :chug:


----------



## warrenlw63 (24/11/07)

Thanks chaps!  

Typing is difficult. Celebrated with wife, daughter and several LCPAs at the local Turkish Restaurant. :icon_drunk: 

Warren -


----------



## Steve (26/11/07)

Happy Birthday for Friday Warren and Happy Birthday to Franko for TODAY!!!!

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Franko (26/11/07)

Thanks Steve nice to see someone cares lol  

Franko


----------



## Linz (26/11/07)

Happy, Happies Franko you old man!!


----------



## Steve (26/11/07)

Franko said:


> Thanks Steve nice to see someone cares lol
> 
> Franko




Thats ok Franko......the rest of em just cared when they wanted logos  ave a goody!

Cheers
Steve


----------



## jimi (26/11/07)

I'll second (or may be it's third now) Linz' comments. All the best Franko!! :beer:


----------



## Ross (26/11/07)

Franko....We love you, honest :icon_chickcheers: 

Happy Birthday mate - you coming to the swap??

Cheers Ross


----------



## browndog (26/11/07)

Happy Birthday Franko,
Hope you are going to round up the boys for another road trip, we'd love to hear Tommy and Yoda again.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## big d (26/11/07)

Happy Birthday Franko, Snow,Mycle and vicbitters.
Hope you all have a great day .

Cheers
Big D


----------



## Peter Wadey (1/12/07)

Barry,
Didn't recall you letting this drop last night!
Hope you had a good'n after a bit of a seedy start 
Enjoy your brew day tomorrow.

Rgds,
Pete

PS Belated Happy Birthday Warren. Just noticed the congrats from a week ago.


----------



## Steve (3/12/07)

Happy Birthday Domonsura! ave a goody :beerbang: 

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Fatgodzilla (3/12/07)

Steve said:


> Happy Birthday Domonsura! ave a goody :beerbang:
> 
> Cheers
> Steve




ditto


----------



## PistolPatch (3/12/07)

All the best Domonsura! Had a look at your site last night. Really well presented :super: 

Have a top night,
Pat

PS Looks like I have missed a heap of birthdays. Hope you guys all had a top one :beer:


----------



## Adamt (3/12/07)

Happy birthday Wayne. Lets celebrate it with a piss up your house on saturday! :huh:


----------



## domonsura (3/12/07)

:lol: at least someone remembered it! The missus and I looked at each other tonight and she asked me if we had missed something today,,,,,,

whereas I had been reminded by a chick at the bank on the phone this afternoon when she was I.D'ing me..........that's what happens when you have a 3 year old & the weeks start flying past like minutes...I even noticed grey hairs yesterday where there had been none before........oh well. Another 5 years and I get to have a decent piss up


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (4/12/07)

domonsura said:


> :lol: at least someone remembered it! The missus and I looked at each other tonight and she asked me if we had missed something today,,,,,,
> 
> whereas I had been reminded by a chick at the bank on the phone this afternoon when she was I.D'ing me..........that's what happens when you have a 3 year old & the weeks start flying past like minutes...I even noticed grey hairs yesterday where there had been none before........oh well. Another 5 years and I get to have a decent piss up



The tails you told me about yourself on Friday, I assumed you had already celebrated that milestone  

BYB


----------



## domonsura (4/12/07)

Back Yard Brewer said:


> The tails you told me about yourself on Friday, I assumed you had already celebrated that milestone
> 
> BYB



Nah, I just got started early on in life  but most mornings I _feel _ like that milestone is long gone...this morning for example... :icon_vomit:


----------



## therook (5/12/07)

Happy birthday Asher, have a goodun.

Rook


----------



## Steve (5/12/07)

Happy Birthday Asher.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## sqyre (23/12/07)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY FROGMAN!!!

Have a good one Damien...
I will have an Ale or 12 tonight in your honour...
(must suck having a biffy so close to Xmas.)

Sqyre..


----------



## InCider (23/12/07)

Best wishes on the thirtyfrogth birthday Damien!

Beer off kegs in hour honour today mate! 

Sean.


----------



## winkle (23/12/07)

HB Frogman :beerbang:


----------



## Ross (23/12/07)

Hoppy Birthday Froggy old chap :icon_chickcheers: 

Cheers Ross


----------



## Kiwi_Greg (23/12/07)

Happy Birthday Damien

All the best

cheers

Greg :beerbang:


----------



## frogman (23/12/07)

Thanks a lot guys.
Having a gerat day started on it at 8am.
3/4 to shitfaced as i type.
Still gotto go out for dinner.
gunna b a long day.


Pickled frog.


----------



## bonj (25/12/07)

Happy Birthday "Jesus" 

I'm downing a shipload in your honour :chug: :lol:


----------



## Adamt (25/12/07)

Happy birthday my mexican friend Hay-soos! I'm not sure who you are or where you are, but happy birthday muchacho.


----------



## Adamt (27/12/07)

Happy Barfday Mr. Kai!

Must kinda suck having a birthday now, but it really links Christmas and New Years into one big session!


----------



## Batz (27/12/07)

Adamt said:


> Happy Barfday Mr. Kai!




Kai!!
All the best mate,my not have a beer in your Honor today,thinking of a few AF days

Batz


----------



## winkle (27/12/07)

Happy birthday Kai.
HTFU Batz (says me thinking of a AF week)


----------



## Ross (27/12/07)

Happy birthday Kai....& Ant :icon_chickcheers: 

Cheers Ross


----------



## domonsura (27/12/07)

Happy birthday Kai ! You're sharing your birthday with my young fella as well....hope you enjoy your new toys as much as he is enjoying his bob the builder tool set and matchbox car "carwash world".....


----------



## PostModern (27/12/07)

I normally don't get into the birthday thing, but will post this Happy Birthday to Kai. You also share your birth date with my niece. She's exactly 20 years younger than you!

Have a good one.


----------



## bonj (27/12/07)

Happy Birthday KaiKai!

I'm having a beer for you right now :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Kai (28/12/07)

Cheers fellas!

Ran into ant down at LC yesterday arvo, he was having his birthday drinks there (happy birthday ant!). Work sure was a struggle this morning 

[edit] and yes, it does link xmas and NYE into one big session. I usually ramp up to it on about the 20th and fall down on the 1st.


----------



## Jye (30/12/07)

Happy birthday Chad, I know we're going to have a good one  :icon_drunk:


----------



## Screwtop (30/12/07)

Happy Birthday Chad!

Here's your birthday present: I made your Wit, it wasn't anywhere near as good as yours, bugger, bugger, bugger.


----------



## winkle (30/12/07)

Happy birthday Chad, don't get too pixelated ya hear :icon_cheers:


----------



## Ross (30/12/07)

All the best Chad... :icon_chickcheers: 

cheers Ross


----------



## Chad (30/12/07)

Thanks guys.



Screwtop said:


> Here's your birthday present: I made your Wit, it wasn't anywhere near as good as yours, bugger, bugger, bugger.


Don't feel too bad. I made Graham Sanders Topical Flower Wit the other week and tasted the other day, and it shits all over mine.


----------



## frogman (5/1/08)

A very happy birthdat to Jimmyjack.
Hope you get to enjoy some of the case swap beers today.
Thanks again for the glasses.
Still not sure if you really exist.
Hopefully you will make it to a case swap day so I can thankyou in person.

FROGMAN...


----------



## sqyre (5/1/08)

HAPPY BIFFY JIMMYJACK!!!!
Hope you have a top day JJ... Based on the pressies you have given us in the past i reckon it will be..  

Sqyre...


----------



## Ross (5/1/08)

Many happy returns JJ....

JJ's case beers are still here awaiting collection....

Maybe I should remove from the locked store & put by the chimney overnight, for our elusive Santa B) 

Cheers Ross


----------



## InCider (5/1/08)

Happy Birthday JimmyJack! I'll raise your glasses to you this afternoon


----------



## jimmyjack (5/1/08)

> Maybe I should remove from the locked store & put by the chimney overnight, for our elusive Santa


 Rossco you do that and I will put you in one of those barrels your thinkin of buying!!!  I'll pick them up this coming week. 

Thanx very much guys. I hope to meet you guys in the up coming swaps and look forward to brewing more this year.

Cheers, JJ


----------



## bonj (5/1/08)

Happy birthday fairy grog-mother!


----------



## Jye (5/1/08)

Have a good one JJ :chug:


----------



## therook (10/1/08)

Happy birthday Stuster, have a great day

Rook


----------



## Stuster (10/1/08)

Cheers, therook. Reminds me I'd better get some beers in the fridge.


----------



## barls (10/1/08)

happy bday stu have a beer 4 me


----------



## Fatgodzilla (10/1/08)

Many happy returns Stuster. Thanks for all you help and information since we've met. You're a legend. The AHB moderators have collected all your threads to be compiled into a book for you - so far only the cover , but it's a start ...


----------



## Stuster (10/1/08)

:lol: :lol: 

Nice one, FGZ. :beer:


----------



## Steve (10/1/08)

Happy Birthday Stuart! Have a goody!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Duff (10/1/08)

Happy Birthday Stuster  

Hope you were able to fill all those champers bottles with ease.

Cheers.


----------



## Steve (18/1/08)

Happy Birthday Linz! Ave a goody!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Ross (18/1/08)

Happy birthday big fella :icon_chickcheers: 

Cheers Ross


----------



## Screwtop (18/1/08)

Happy Birthday Linz,





Cheers,

Screwy


----------



## Linz (18/1/08)

Thanks guys....not much of a booze up just dinner with some friends and 10 am start tomorrow so 2 scooeys of Old...


----------



## homekegger1 (18/1/08)

HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP
PPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY

BBBBBBBBBBBIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRTTTTTTTTTTTTTTHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY

LINZ.

Here's to you ol' mate. 

Cheers

Craig and Emma


----------



## PistolPatch (19/1/08)

[Today is chillamagilla - see below.]

OMG! A few weeks on holiday and being a tad busy you miss a heap of important birthdays. My apologies to Linz and back all the way to Asher. I'm glad I missed you blokes and all in between because it would have been way too hard to write something unique for all of you. All I can luckily say now is Happy Birthday and thanks a heap for your generosity and/or friendship.

Today we have _*chillamagilla's*_ birthday and he very much personifies a lot of you that I missed.

chilla, I trust you are having a brilliant day. Whenever I have a brew day or whatever, you are one bloke I always hope can attend and am sorely disappointed when you can't (like the last one.) Thanks a heap for making me feel welcome in WA and, of course, for your dry humour and real warmth to all.

Truly top qualities mate that are very much appreciated.

:icon_cheers:
Pat


----------



## big d (19/1/08)

Following on from Pistol Patchs post about holidays and missing birthdays im just going to wish all 08 birthday participants a very happy birthday as im sure ive missed some in the past and will know doubt miss some in the future so have a good one all.

Cheers
Big D


----------



## Steve (24/1/08)

happy birthday Uncle Fester! ave a goody
Cheers
Steve


----------



## AUHEAMIC (1/2/08)

Happy birthday Wardie.

Have a great one.

Peels


----------



## therook (1/2/08)

Have a good one Wardy...don't have to many ESB's

Rook :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## PistolPatch (3/2/08)

Happy birthday to a top bloke - matti!

Hope you're having a great day mate and I look forward to another top yarn over a few beers when in Sydney next.

Give it heaps :icon_cheers: 
Pat


----------



## Steve (3/2/08)

Onya Matti/Swede - have a goody
Cheers
Steve


----------



## glennheinzel (6/2/08)

Happy Birthday to PetesBrew and others. Have a good one.


----------



## petesbrew (6/2/08)

Rukh said:


> Happy Birthday to PetesBrew and others. Have a good one.


Cheers Rukh!
The Gage Rd IPA and a Grimbergen from Equilibrium @ lunch are helping me through the arvo.
Pete


----------



## Adamt (6/2/08)

Happy birthday Pete, as well as Russ and Dave. Now I have an excuse for a pint


----------



## peas_and_corn (7/2/08)

It's someone's birthday and drinking time somewhere in the world! ;-)


----------



## Ross (11/2/08)

Happy Birthday Screwtop 

All the best mate...

Cheers Ross


----------



## Batz (11/2/08)

Ross said:


> Happy Birthday Screwtop
> 
> All the best mate...
> 
> Cheers Ross





Screwy old boy ! Happy Birthday mate.
I'll have a couple for you later this arvo  

Batz


----------



## InCider (11/2/08)

Hamanas Birtday Screwtop!

Go pinis long wok - Op tin na kisim sumpela bia! 

Lukim,

Numbawa Kokoros! :lol:


----------



## Screwtop (11/2/08)

G'day and thanks guys, a real surprise. Worked til late last night pleasing guests, switched the professional smile off hyper warp drive and set about connecting the laptop to the back office wireless network. Well of course that was easy -- [email protected](&^%$% grump, grump. Anyway it worked after murphy had his way, had a browse around and into the sack. Logged on this morning and checked the birthdays to find mine........Surprised yep, it's not until Wed, but hey I'll have a drink to celebrate tonight in any case :lol:


----------



## Jye (11/2/08)

Happy birthday for Wednesday Screwy :beer:


----------



## bconnery (11/2/08)

Well happy birthday in advance then Mr Screwtop!


----------



## Steve (13/2/08)

Happy Birthday Mr Screwtop! My son is also having his first birthday today....will have a beer for you both tonight.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## therook (13/2/08)

Happy B'thday Screwy, have a great day mate  

Rook


----------



## bonj (13/2/08)

Happy Birthday Mike! Hope you have a great day. I'll be having a drink for you this evening. :super:


----------



## browndog (13/2/08)

Happy birthday Mike! take it easy and have a great day mate.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Screwtop (13/2/08)

InCider said:


> Hamanas Birtday Screwtop!
> 
> Go pinis long wok - Op tin na kisim sumpela bia!
> 
> ...




Tenku tumas Kokoros, wantok tru.

Narapela de bilong wok long nambis no gat taim sumpela bia. Ating tunait dringim bia plenty tumas.

Behain


----------



## Screwtop (13/2/08)

Thanks for the wishes brewers, hopefully when I knock off tonight I'll have a couple.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (13/2/08)

Happy Birthday"s Plastic Man, Screwtop and barfridge! :beer: 

C&B
TDA


----------



## sqyre (13/2/08)

Happy Biffy Screwy!!!

I too will raise a glass in your honour tonight....

Sqyre...


----------



## Batz (13/2/08)

S.O.C. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Batz


----------



## InCider (13/2/08)

Screwtop said:


> Tenku tumas Kokoros, wantok tru.
> 
> Narapela de bilong wok long nambis no gat taim sumpela bia. Ating tunait dringim bia plenty tumas.
> 
> Behain



Milpela kisim plentu tumas bia! 

Lukim, 

Numbawan Kokoros bilong Solwara Pit. :lol:


----------



## Screwtop (13/2/08)

Batz said:


> S.O.C.
> 
> Batz




Whats this "O." business

Bow wow


----------



## InCider (13/2/08)

Screwtop said:


> Bow wow


When I saw Batz' post I thought you'd hit the woof.


----------



## Screwtop (13/2/08)

InCider said:


> When I saw Batz' post I thought you'd hit the woof.




Tru dok im e gat gras, yupela nogat :lol: :lol:


----------



## InCider (13/2/08)

Screwtop said:


> Tru dok im e gat gras, yupela nogat :lol: :lol:



Nogut glas long het bilong mi. Em I bisi tumas tiking long bia! :lol:


----------



## winkle (14/2/08)

Happy birthday for yesterday Screwy. :chug: 
I had a couple of tasters at Taylors Bend for you on the way back to Brissy from Sydennee B)


----------



## vicelore (21/2/08)

i dont really know anyone here that well yet. so ill cheers my self for today.

CHEERS GUYS.


----------



## Stuster (21/2/08)

Happy Birthday, vicelore. Have a good one. :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## vicelore (22/2/08)

Stuster said:


> Happy Birthday, vicelore. Have a good one. :icon_chickcheers:



thanks man. Cheers


----------



## joshuahardie (22/2/08)

And I might as well cheers myself too, for today is my day  

Treated myself to a Chimay Cinq Cents last night, and a lunch at Redoak today..... Throughly enjoyed.

But alas...back to work.


----------



## therook (22/2/08)

have a great day vicelore and joshuahardie, i'll have several pots for you tonight

Rook


----------



## Steve (29/2/08)

Happy 100th Birthday Arthur :blink: you still with us fella!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Lukes (29/2/08)

Steve said:


> Happy 100th Birthday Arthur :blink: you still with us fella!
> Cheers
> Steve




Steve being the 29th today he is only really 25.....


----------



## Steve (29/2/08)

Lukes said:


> Steve being the 29th today he is only really 25.....



:lol:


----------



## sqyre (1/3/08)

HAPPY BIFFY WILDAYEAST!!!
I'm having a few tonight in your honour...
(well i was having a few anyway but now its easier to push past mrs sqyre..know what i mean..  )

Sqyre...


----------



## bonj (1/3/08)

Happy Birthday WildaYeast! I've had a few already, but I'll have another for you, mate. Have a good one.


----------



## Ross (1/3/08)

:icon_chickcheers: Happy Birthday Brian :icon_chickcheers: 

Cheers Ross


----------



## Doogiechap (9/3/08)

Happy birthday The Rook !!!
I'll raise a glass of APA for you :icon_cheers: .
Hope you got some nice brewing pressies 
Cheers,
Doug


----------



## therook (11/3/08)

Doogiechap said:


> Happy birthday The Rook !!!
> I'll raise a glass of APA for you :icon_cheers: .
> Hope you got some nice brewing pressies
> Cheers,
> Doug




Thanks Dougie,

it was a big day and even a bigger night , the boys helped themselves to 2 kegs

Rook


----------



## warrenlw63 (11/3/08)

Heya Rook

Good to see you survived... Many happy returns and all the breast. :icon_chickcheers: 

Warren -


----------



## Fatgodzilla (11/3/08)

Many happy birthday returns to a couple of IBUers in Mark and Darren. Cheers :icon_cheers: 

And to the rest of you AHBers experiencing the annual birthing event. Good ones all ! :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## therook (13/3/08)

Happy Birthday Steve, make the most of it as you probably wont survive your next one  

Rook


----------



## Steve (13/3/08)

therook said:


> Happy Birthday Steve, make the most of it as you probably wont survive your next one
> 
> Rook



Cheers Rook! Took the day off to brew and drink beer!
Steve


----------



## Duff (13/3/08)

Happy Birthday Steve :beer: 

Enjoying a cold ale right now for you :chug: 

Cheers.


----------



## Ross (13/3/08)

Happy Birthday Steve - Just poured a Nelson sauvin CAP to toast you with :icon_chickcheers: 

cheers Ross


----------



## pokolbinguy (13/3/08)

Happy Birthday Steve, Goosey and Buster, A glass of Choc Mahogany Porter in celebration 
:beer:


----------



## InCider (13/3/08)

Happy Birthday Steve! Cheers from here! :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Screwtop (13/3/08)

Many happies Steve and a belated one to you too Rook. AFD today but will have a few for you tomorrow.


----------



## Stuster (13/3/08)

Happy birthday Steve. Hope you've got plenty of HB to toast yourself with. :beer: :chug:


----------



## Steve (14/3/08)

Stuster said:


> Happy birthday Steve. Hope you've got plenty of HB to toast yourself with. :beer: :chug:




Thanks everyone! Twas a good day. Got a new toolbox (with tools) from 'er in doors, a new extension lead from the boys and went to my favourite Indian restaurant for dinner (Chicken vindaloo of course)...and yes Stuster I somehow have two kegs on at the moment! :chug: 
Cheers
Steve


----------



## warrenlw63 (14/3/08)

All the best Steve... Great minds. I would've went Indian too. :beer: 

Warren -


----------



## bonj (17/3/08)

Happy Brithday Troydo! I hope you had a good night at the Brewhouse last night. :super: Sorry I couldn't make it.


----------



## winkle (17/3/08)

Bonj said:


> Happy Brithday Troydo! I hope you had a good night at the Brewhouse last night. :super: Sorry I couldn't make it.



+1. You looked well on the way when we saw you mate  
Have a Guinness for me.


----------



## Batz (19/3/08)

Happy Birthday Big D !

I hope your on your swing at home to enjoy it mate.I'll have a couple in your honor after work tonight 

Batz


----------



## InCider (19/3/08)

Ony BigD - Hop Hop Hooray from me!

InCider.


----------



## Ross (19/3/08)

Happy birthday bigD - I'll be pouring a few in your honour tonight using the fabulous S/S tap handles you crafted for me. They still raise a smile every time I use them  

cheers Ross


----------



## Franko (19/3/08)

Happy Birthday BigD hope to have a few for you tonight

Franko


----------



## big d (19/3/08)

Cheers guys.Ive had a lazy day at home on the roof of my house cleaning out the leaves from the gutters.Yep dayz off Batz so not doing too much other than finally putting down a few brews.Good to hear those s/s tap tops are still proudly adorning your taps Ross and one day hope to get down your way to see them in action.
Only beer preezy this round is a fantastic Ritzenhoff glass which ive been filling rather zealously this arvo .

Cheers
Big D


----------



## kook (19/3/08)

Happy birthday BigD! Glad to hear you've had a good one.


----------



## PistolPatch (20/3/08)

Ah! Mr Big!

Ditto my post here to you a year ago.

Trying to think of something that would top that but I think I said it all then. How about a joke instead?

therook (whose birthday I missed) sent me this. I know you and Steve (another top AHBr whose birthday I missed) will like it...

A dog is truly a man's best friend. 
If you don't believe it, just try this experiment. 
Put your dog and your wife in the boot of the car for an hour. 
When you open the boot, who is really happy to see you???

Although I haven't met Steve yet, when bigD or therook turn up somewhere, I am as happy as that dog!

Turn up more often this year please!

All the best to you,
Pat


----------



## Steve (20/3/08)

kook said:


> Happy birthday BigD! Glad to hear you've had a good one.




Happy Birthday BigD and another Happy Birthday Batz!!! Ave a goody! :chug: 
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Ross (20/3/08)

Happy Birthday BATZ - 100 hey :blink: , you don't look a day over 55  

Have a great one mate :icon_chickcheers: 

Cheers Ross


----------



## kook (20/3/08)

Happy Birthday Batz!

I'll have a wheat beer tonight to celebrate for you! :lol:


----------



## Fents (20/3/08)

Happy Birthday big ol batz.

Biggup the 20th and 21st march crew


----------



## InCider (20/3/08)

Happy Brewday Batz! All todays beers are in your honour!


----------



## Batz (20/3/08)

Thank you old things  

I've had wonderfully relaxing day and are about to head out for a meal,few more HB's when I get home no doubt.
Thanks again for the good wishes

Batz


----------



## AndrewQLD (20/3/08)

That time of year again, it seems only yesterday you had your 50th bash. Many happy returns for the day and I hope you have a great night.

Cheers to Batz.

Andrew


----------



## winkle (20/3/08)

Have a top nite Batz, old thing :icon_chickcheers: 
Just downing a few pints of Mild in your honour :icon_cheers:


----------



## big d (20/3/08)

Happy Birthday Batz.No doubt youve had a cracker of a day.Jeez im trying to catch up with you but you seem a few years ahead of me.  

Cheers
Big D


----------



## Steve (21/3/08)

Hoppy Birthday Fents!

March seems to be the popular month for Hbers to be born?

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Fents (22/3/08)

Cheers steve!

Spent yesterday on the homebrew at home then got taken out for a peking duck! then usherd off to Gold Class cinema's in crown to see 10,000 BC and share a cheese platter and a beer with the missus. Perfect day.


----------



## winkle (24/3/08)

Happy bifday Stillscottish :icon_chickcheers: 
You don't look a year over 68, I'll be pretending that my alt is a wee heavy in honour of you tonight :icon_cheers:


----------



## bonj (24/3/08)

Happy birthday StillScottish!

Here's looking up yer kilt!


----------



## sqyre (24/3/08)

Happy birthday Campbell!!!!
Having a beer in your honor right now...  

Sqyre..


----------



## stillscottish (24/3/08)

Having a big black one myself, right now.

Cheers.

Campbell.


----------



## bonj (24/3/08)

stillscottish said:


> Having a big black one myself, right now.



Ooh Baby! :unsure:


----------



## InCider (24/3/08)

And a big tartan one from me old mate!  

Hoppy Birthday Campbell!


----------



## Batz (24/3/08)

Happy birthday Campbell!!!!

Have a good one mate...or a black one it's your day

Batz


----------



## Ross (24/3/08)

Happy birthday you old haggis :icon_chickcheers: 
Toasting you with an imperial pale ale 

Cheers Ross


----------



## Screwtop (24/3/08)

Many happies Campbell, imagine it'll be a big night at Campbell's bar tonight.


----------



## stillscottish (25/3/08)

After a 4.30 start and a 12 hr shift I'm sorry to say I just had a few coldies then off to bed reasonably early.

Campbell
Older but not necessarily wiser.


----------



## Batz (25/3/08)

stillscottish said:


> After a 4.30 start and a 12 hr shift I'm sorry to say I just had a few coldies then off to bed reasonably early.
> 
> Campbell
> Older but not necessarily wiser.




Poor old thing






Night night Campbell

batz


----------



## Adamt (25/3/08)

Well, I don't know you Campbell, I don't think we've ever spoken but...

I'm having a beer anyway!

Happy Birthday.


----------



## Screwtop (25/3/08)

stillscottish said:


> After a 4.30 start and a 12 hr shift I'm sorry to say I just had a few coldies then off to bed reasonably early.
> 
> Campbell
> Older but not necessarily wiser.



Sasonach sofcock :lol:


----------



## winkle (31/3/08)

Happy birthday Merc :icon_cheers:


----------



## Franko (31/3/08)

Beers Merc Happy Birthday

Franko


----------



## Steve (31/3/08)

winkle said:


> Happy birthday Merc :icon_cheers:




Yep - all the best Mercs - have a good one.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## bonj (31/3/08)

Have a good one, Merc. :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Screwtop (31/3/08)

Many Happies Merc,

Will have a couple for you tonight.

Screwy


----------



## therook (2/4/08)

Happy birthday Lukes, have a great day and don't get to drunk  

Rook


----------



## warrenlw63 (2/4/08)

:lol: Luke would be doing them yardies as we speak I'd say. 

Have a good 'un.

Warren -


----------



## Lukes (3/4/08)

Cheers.
No yardies but had a couple southern cross pale's and a BBQ in the dark (candlelight thing went down quite well).
Power finally came back on at 3 am today.
Gift from swmbo and daughter was my own CO2 gas bottle so no more renting.


----------



## Screwtop (4/4/08)

Little Squares, Happy Birthday from myself and SWAMBO, hope you had a good one.

Cheers,

Screwy and Mrs Screwy


----------



## Adamt (6/4/08)

A very big happy birthday to pr1me... who turns *5* today.

Maybe you're now old enough to sniff the hops and taste the wort!


----------



## domonsura (6/4/08)

:lol: early starter.....


----------



## browndog (11/4/08)

Happy birthday Winkle old son, 365 days till the 1/2 ton, have a good one mate, I might have to name the stout I'm doing this arvo in your honor.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Ross (11/4/08)

Happy Birthday Perry :icon_chickcheers: 

Hopefully see you & Anna at the Brewhouse on sunday for a few clebratory drinks.

cheers Ross


----------



## Batz (11/4/08)

Happy Birthday Perry !


Have a good one mate,I'll knock down a few in your honor this arvo.

Batz


----------



## sqyre (11/4/08)

HAPPY BIFFY WINKLE!!!

from
Team Sqyre.. :icon_chickcheers: 

(i'm the one on the left...i got to do something about those man boobs.)


----------



## Screwtop (11/4/08)

Oi Perry, Happy Birthday mate, will have a couple for you tonight just in case you can't fit any more in.


----------



## winkle (11/4/08)

Thanks guys, 
hopefully I'll survive the weekend


----------



## troydo (11/4/08)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY WINKLE!!!

hopefully your day is full of beers and boobs!
:icon_chickcheers: :icon_chickcheers: :icon_chickcheers: :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## InCider (11/4/08)

Happy Birthday Mate - Get porked!


----------



## bconnery (11/4/08)

Happy birthday Mr Winkle. 
Raising the last drops of my pilsner to you...


----------



## therook (14/4/08)

Happy birthday Les, i'll have a couple of wheaties tonight in celebration  

Rook


----------



## Fatgodzilla (14/4/08)

therook said:


> Happy birthday Les, i'll have a couple of wheaties tonight in celebration
> 
> Rook




Well done Les, 44 years and still using the same liver. :beer:


----------



## MrsSqyre (18/4/08)

Happy Birthday Pat!


Hope you have a great Day!

Renae
xxoo


----------



## Fatgodzilla (18/4/08)

MrsSqyre said:


> Happy Birthday Pat "




PP at 44 - much mellower now than at 42. Has helped many and upset a few. On balance, deserves our heartiest congratulations. This is mine. All the best Pat.


----------



## therook (18/4/08)

Fatgodzilla said:


> PP at 44 - much mellower now than at 42. Has helped many and upset a few. On balance, deserves our heartiest congratulations. This is mine. All the best Pat.




Couldn't agree more Fats. Pat was good for lots of newbies on here and he also made me most welcome when i went over to Perth

have a great day you old fart ( not you Fats )  

Rook


----------



## Fatgodzilla (18/4/08)

therook said:


> have a great day you old fart ( not you Fats )
> Rook



h34r: 

That's it. That's another beer you can buy me in Melbourne in October ! :beer:


----------



## PostModern (18/4/08)

Whoa. Pat, I wouldn't have picked you as being a day over 50. 
Happy birthday old fella. I'll raise a glass to your health this evening.

Cheers!


----------



## Weizguy (18/4/08)

Go Pat, It's ya birthday!

Hard to believe that I'm the older twin.

Beerzup
Les


----------



## Katherine (18/4/08)

Happy burp day Patch! See you soon!

Katie xxxxx


----------



## Batz (18/4/08)

It's Pats birthday !!

Whoa people of Perth lock up your pets :lol: 

Have a good one old timer,I will sink a few extra tonight in your honor  :beer: :beerbang: 


Batz


----------



## InCider (18/4/08)

Happy Birthday Mate!

This is probably not the right place to talk about the last time we had beers, but I'm pregnant. It's OK, I'll deal with it, but I'll need $10k for a boob job. :blink: 

Have a top day mate - thinking of me wearing something special :wub:


----------



## TidalPete (18/4/08)

Patronski,

Many happy returns mate.










And to all your enemies detractors MTSBTTAAJTFN's. :lol: 

TP :beer:


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (18/4/08)

Happy Birthday PP
If you hang around long enough I will teach you how to get a cab after a big night out and to speak Japanese and maybe even not to post when your ......., .Bet your got a few under your belt right now.Have a good one and call the cab now!  
GB


----------



## winkle (18/4/08)

Happy gruntings Pat!
Presumably you are pigging in, I'm doing my best over here :chug:

Edit: avoid 12 yr old Tanduay Rhum, I regretted it last week


----------



## Screwtop (18/4/08)

Hey Pat, Happy Birthday Mate!, if I'd known earlier I would have had a few pots for you tonight, since I didn't know I had em for myself, but consider em had.

Cheers,

Screwy


----------



## browndog (18/4/08)

Happy Birthday Pat,
Bet your having a great night on the town tonight. 

cheers

Browndog


----------



## PistolPatch (18/4/08)

[Due to my request for my posts to be checked by wiser heads, this post may not pop up for half a day or so. Actual time of writing though is just after Browndog's post.]

Great to hear from you me old mates and I use the term, ''mates,'' literally as well. Lots of love to Mrs Sqyre, Mrs InCider and, apparently, Incider??? Sorry InCider. You reckon after I got Mrs Sqyre and Mrs InCider pregnant that I would have thought it would have been worth investing in another prophylactic. Just had another look then and it looks fine though??? I promise to spray soapy water on it and blow it up before our next time. (If I remember that is because I can't even remember our last time. How embarrassing is that?)

Having a fairly quiet one tonight. Had a few beers with the blokes I work with until a respectable hour (now) but am saving myself for tomorrow and Sunday. Tomorrow am going to see, 'The Chasers's,' live show in Perth (9:30 show Katie, so knock off early and come along) and Sunday is randyrob's brew day where I imagine everyone who comes will be surprising me with a lot of birthday presents - can hardly wait!!!

And, for my 44th birthday I'm thinking of giving up smoking. My parish priest has taken up those Nicobate patches. He reckons that putting them on your arm doesn't work. He puts his on his old fella instead and is now down to two butts a day! (Stole that joke from therook - donya mate!)

I was, of course going to thank you individually in my usual style but I better PM you instead (Les, have you emptied your bloody inbox yet? I've given up trying to PM you!) Happy birthday though to you and all of those I have missed though you would have got a PM from me. (Agh! I missed you Winkle but am looking forward to visiting your bar sooner rather than later :icon_cheers: )

Browndog, Screwtop, Pete & Ned - so looking forward to seeing you guys again. I wish you guys lived next door.

Finally, PoMo and Batz, can you please reprimand bigD? No birthday drinks from him. He'll probably tell you he was working on a mine or something  Anyway PoMo and Batz, ditto to you guys living next door.

All the best, many thanks and spot ya,
Pat :icon_cheers: 

P.S. Hah! I did manage to mention everyone bar one... FG, having a beer for you right now


----------



## Tseay (21/4/08)

Happy Birthday to all, especially to Berapnopod (spelling) who has done so much to get the BJCP off the ground in Sydney.


----------



## therook (2/5/08)

Happy Birthday Bretto ( citymorgue2 ), have a great day and i'll tip my glass to you tonight

Rook :beer:


----------



## sqyre (11/5/08)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MICROBE!!!
HOPE YOU HAVE A GOOD ONE...  

Sqyre... :icon_cheers:


----------



## browndog (11/5/08)

happy birthday Microbe, I'll tilt my glass in your honor.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## TidalPete (11/5/08)

sqyre said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY MICROBE!!!
> HOPE YOU HAVE A GOOD ONE...
> 
> Sqyre... :icon_cheers:



I'll second that! Have a good one Microbe. :icon_cheers: 








TP :beer:


----------



## petesbrew (12/5/08)

Happy birthday Doc,
Hope it's a good one!
Cheers
Pete


----------



## microbe (12/5/08)

Thanks Guys,

and Happy Birthday to Doc and everyone else celebrating today.

Cheers,

microbe


----------



## TidalPete (12/5/08)

Many Happy Returns Doc. Have a good one.







TP :beer:


----------



## Ross (12/5/08)

:icon_chickcheers: Happy Birthdat Doc & Microbe :icon_chickcheers: 

will sink a few in your homour tonight :chug: 

Cheers ross


----------



## Duff (12/5/08)

97 years old DR? 

I'd had picked around 102  

Happy Birthday


----------



## Linz (12/5/08)

Happy happies Doc....you dont look a day over 90..

Hope its a good one!!


----------



## Thommo (12/5/08)

Happy Birthday Doc, pouring an ESB in your honour right now.

Cheers,
Thommo.


----------



## Adamt (16/5/08)

Happy Birthday Mr. Dane!


----------



## dane (16/5/08)

Cheers!  

Also happy birthday to Kenny the plumber!


----------



## Lukes (16/5/08)

Dane,
Happy birthday to member No: 1
Keep up the good work .

Luke


----------



## Ross (16/5/08)

:icon_chickcheers: *Happy Birthday Dane *:icon_chickcheers: 


cheers Ross


----------



## Franko (16/5/08)

Happy Birthday Dane :beer: 

have a good one :beerbang: 
Franko


----------



## Screwtop (16/5/08)

Cheers Dane, have a great day  

Screwy


----------



## winkle (17/5/08)

Hope you had a good one Dane :icon_cheers: .
And happy birthday AndrewQLD :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Ross (17/5/08)

:icon_chickcheers: *Happy Birthday AndrewQld *:icon_chickcheers: 

A top bloke & a great brewer :super: 

Cheers Ross


----------



## Doc (17/5/08)

Thanks for the "Happy Birthdays" guys.
Been a very very busy week. Had Monday off work for my birthday. I never work on my birthday.
Went out for a great lunch with Mrs Doc. Then that night my work had Long Service Drinks (for anyone in the company who has been there 10+ years).
Back to work on Tues to get 5 days of work done in 4 days 

Finishing off the coolroom as we speak (checkout my Blog entries starting about here.

Happy belated b'day Dane, Microbe, AndrewQLD

Doc


----------



## TidalPete (17/5/08)

> A top bloke & a great brewer :super:



Just logged on to find out that it's your birthday Andrew.
Many Happy Returns mate. 











TP :beer:


----------



## browndog (17/5/08)

Happy birthday Andrew, have a good one mate.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Steve (17/5/08)

Happy Bithday Dane for yesterday and all the others for today. Thanks AndrewQLD my first AG was one of yours...the Vienna....my wife hates you.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Steve (18/5/08)

Happy Birthday Trent.  
Cheers
Steve


----------



## AndrewQLD (18/5/08)

Thanks for the birthday wishes guys, it's the day after and I haven't pulled up too well :icon_drunk: if you know what I mean.
Many happy returns to Doc, Dane, Microbe, Trent and Eugene and anyone else I've missed lately.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## yardy (18/5/08)

Happy Birthday for yesty Andrew :beer: 

cheers
yard 

edit: crap speeling


----------



## Steve (23/5/08)

Happy Birthday TL and Gough! :beer: 
Cheers
Steve


----------



## AndrewQLD (23/5/08)

many happy returns TL and Gough.
Cheers :beer: 

Andrew


----------



## joshuahardie (23/5/08)

Happy birthday shaun, 

hope it is a good one for you


----------



## Weizguy (23/5/08)

Happy birthday Gough.

Hope it's a good 'un. I know you have plenty of good beer to drink, at least.

Same greetings to Trent, although belated.

Les Beerian


----------



## Ross (23/5/08)

:icon_chickcheers: *Happy Birthday TL & Gough * :icon_chickcheers: 

will sink a few in your honour this evening...


cheers Ross


----------



## winkle (23/5/08)

Happy birthday TL and Gough.
Hey there's a Sassy Blonde in the fridge to crack in your honour.


----------



## Gough (24/5/08)

Thanks very much fellas  Had a good day, busy at the brewery brewing another batch of Nirvana and then a few beers and a night out with the family. Might even sneak a fishing session in this arvo if I'm lucky! 

Happy birthday to those I've missed recently, especially Doc, TL, Trent and AndrewQLD in the last week or so. Hope you all had a great time. And Winkle, hope you enjoyed the Sassy mate!

Thanks again,

Shawn.


----------



## Adamt (29/5/08)

Happy BDay OlderBugman! :icon_cheers: 

Hey! You're really not that old...


----------



## Stuster (29/5/08)

Yep, happy birthday young Oldbugman. And Thommo and Paleman too. :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Franko (29/5/08)

Happy Birthday to Thommo, Paleman, OldBugman


cheers
Franko


----------



## bonj (29/5/08)

Happy birthday OB, Thommo and Paleman!


----------



## Duff (29/5/08)

Thommo!!!  Happy Birthday mate.

Shame we can't celebrate in the pool with the Bunyip :chug: 

Cheers.


----------



## petesbrew (29/5/08)

Happy B'day Thommo!


----------



## oldbugman (31/5/08)

Cheers fellas.. it's all down hill from here I guess.


----------



## Linz (6/6/08)

Happy, happies Bonj(31)

And to the others today littlew6(61), pintman001(35), vandy1988(20)


----------



## Steve (6/6/08)

Happy Birthday Bonj - hope you have a great day and night.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## winkle (6/6/08)

Happy biffdee Bonj! :chug:


----------



## TidalPete (6/6/08)

Many happy returns Bonj. :icon_cheers: 

TP :beer:


----------



## bonj (6/6/08)

Thanks guys! SWMBO's taken the day off and we're into the beer already


----------



## InCider (6/6/08)

*Happy 21st Bonj! *


----------



## NickB (6/6/08)

Noice one, happy Bday Bonj! Got anything exciting planned? Hope it involves all of us OTHER homebrewers


----------



## Screwtop (6/6/08)

Happy Birthday Ben, hope you enjoy YOUR day. Having one in your honour right now.


----------



## sqyre (6/6/08)

YAY!!! BONJ!!! 
HAPPY BIFFY YOU OLD FART!!

Sqyre...


----------



## Ross (6/6/08)

:icon_chickcheers: happy birthday bonj :icon_chickcheers: - look forward to celebrating with a few on Sunday at the Brewhouse


----------



## bonj (6/6/08)

Thanks guys  

I missed you in the chat Sqyre and Screwtop, but I was there in spirit... actually, drinking beer in the bath... why not?

NickB, I'm heading to the Brewhouse for the beer tasting on Sunday... pity you forgot. Oh well... see you at the swap!

lol @ InCider... yep... 21 it is... and has been for the last 10 years


----------



## browndog (6/6/08)

Happy birthday Ben, 
Hope you are well and truely enjoying yourself at this time of the evening mate  have a great time on sunday and I look forward to our get together.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## bulp (7/6/08)

Hope you had a good one Bonj, :beerbang: Nice to meet ya at Ross's Mate Wish i could join use on Sunday sounds like a good day.


----------



## bulp (7/6/08)

Hope ya get a BJ on ya B day Beejay (sorry mate couldn't help myself) :beer: 
Have a good one mate.


----------



## sqyre (9/6/08)

Yay!!! Happy birthday to me!!!


Sorry i couldn't help myself.....



I am now officially going through a midlife crisis, (mostly because I don't expect live past 70.  )

Mrs Sqyre in her infinite understanding-ness suggested that maybe we spice thing up in the bedroom a bit for my Birthday.

So to my absolute Fringing Amazement, she suggested a *Threesome with one of her Friends!!!!  *

Well I was in SHOCK!!!

Then to spice things up even more she suggested a bit of dressing up, "_*maybe play some Doctors and Nurses*_???


"_*The only catch is you have to play the role of the Patient*_." She said

"*HELL YEAH!!!!*!" I said.." *I'll be anything you's want!!!"*


THIS IS GUNNA BE THE BEST BIRTHDAY EVER!!! :super: 

Well to make a long story short.
Lets just say it wasn't exactly what i expected :blink: 














Sqyre..


----------



## Jye (9/6/08)

Happy Birthday Bruce :icon_chickcheers: 

... now excuse me while I go and throw up.


----------



## InCider (9/6/08)

now I want you to cough! :lol: 

Happy Birthday Sqyre!


----------



## NickB (9/6/08)

Happy birthday you master of bulk buys!

Cheers


----------



## Batz (9/6/08)

Happy Birthday old thing

Batz


----------



## AndrewQLD (9/6/08)

Have a happy one Sqyre and you too Bonj for the other day.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## winkle (9/6/08)

Happy birthday you naught boy you :beer: .
When did Incider get the butterfly tat done?


----------



## microbe (9/6/08)

Happy Birthday Sqyre, and belatedly to Bonj.

That birthday treat did sound good but when the picture came up ...


:icon_vomit: 


Cheers,

microbe


----------



## Screwtop (9/6/08)

Happy Birthday Sqyre, you crazy bastard, you keep me in giggles.

Sorry AFD day but I'll have a few for you wed.


----------



## browndog (9/6/08)

Happy birthday Brucie :beerbang: I don't know what all the fuss is about, I know you and Sean had a close encounter on the kitchen floor at Winkles place that time  

all the best mate.

Browndog


----------



## bonj (9/6/08)

:lol:

Happy Birthday Brucie! You sick bastard.


----------



## TidalPete (9/6/08)

Many Happy Returns Brucey. Will raise a glass in your honour very soon at drink o'clock. :icon_cheers: 

TP :beer:


----------



## Ross (9/6/08)

Happy Birthday Brucie :icon_chickcheers: 

Cheers Ross


----------



## Doc (9/6/08)

Happy birthday Sqyre for today, and Bonj for the 6th.
Hope you guys have celebrated in style with a long weekend and all.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## bulp (9/6/08)

Happy b day Sqyre, after i picked the chunks of spew out of my glass after thinking about sean in a nurses uniform i raised a glass of APA in your honour mate hope ya had a goodun mate. :beerbang:


----------



## Doogiechap (11/6/08)

Happy Birthday Goat !!!
I'll raise a Choccy Porter in your name tonight


----------



## Batz (11/6/08)

And Happy Birthday goat....you old?..goat?

Batz


----------



## big d (11/6/08)

Happy Birthday Goat.Im currently celebrating your birthday with an LCPA.
Trust youve had a great day.

Cheers
Big D


----------



## sqyre (12/6/08)

Happy Birthday kevnlis!!!!


----------



## kevnlis (12/6/08)

Thanks Sqyre, and a happy late birthday to you and Bonj! Been a busy month!


----------



## AndrewQLD (12/6/08)

Many happy returns Kevin, hope you have a good one.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## bonj (12/6/08)

Happy birthday, Kev. Hope you can have some beer to celebrate.


----------



## kevnlis (12/6/08)

I have a batch of Kreik which I plan to have the first bottle of this weekend in celebration. Hopefully it was worth the wait and doesn't make me too crook!


----------



## petesbrew (12/6/08)

Happy bday Kevnlis.
Enjoy that Kreik!


----------



## warra48 (12/6/08)

Happy Birthday, KEV.

Have a good one, and be sure to enjoy a few cold ones.


----------



## Batz (12/6/08)

Happy Birthday KEV :icon_chickcheers: 

Batz


----------



## InCider (12/6/08)

Happy Birthday Kevinlis! :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Duff (13/6/08)

Happy Birthday Jayse :beerbang: 

Hope to catch up again for a few more soon


----------



## Doogiechap (13/6/08)

Happy Birthday Jayse,
I'll be brewing a SFPA tomorrow thanks to you  .
Cheers
Doug


----------



## Stuster (13/6/08)

Happy birthday, Jayse. Hope you're still brewing out there. :beerbang:


----------



## Batz (13/6/08)

Jayse...I hope you still about to read this,I am sure your around with the band or something.

But happy birthday mate! It's been a while since we shared a beer.

Batz  :chug: :beerbang: :beer:


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (22/6/08)

Mothballs , Happy Birthday Buddy , Will crack the tap to you later in the day ..


Have a good one ..

Cheers


----------



## Ross (22/6/08)

:icon_chickcheers: * Happy Birthday Mothballs * :icon_chickcheers: & also to Jayse & Kev who celebrated recently...

cheers Ross


----------



## Screwtop (22/6/08)

Many Happies Mothballs, all the best in the new role.

Cheers,

Screwy


----------



## frogman (22/6/08)

Happy Birthday Mothballs.
Sunday and the wifes not working, Gives me a chance to have quite a few in your honnor this afternoon.

Cheers and Beers.

FROGMAN.....


----------



## TidalPete (22/6/08)

*Many Happy Returns Mothballs.  *   





Will sink a couple in your honour this arvo.

TP :beer:


----------



## sqyre (22/6/08)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY ANTHONY!!!
*Hope you have a good one..

Cheers,
Sqyre and Mrs Sqyre. :icon_chickcheers: (Damn...i got to do something about my man-boobs.)


----------



## Mothballs (22/6/08)

Thanks for the good wishes. I also plan to have quite a few later today :icon_cheers: Also best wishes for the other birthday celebrants.


----------



## winkle (22/6/08)

Happy birthday Mothballs.
Might have to down a few of Devos green bullets in your honour. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Steve (22/6/08)

Happy Birthday all. Hope you all have a great day. Hope you are heading to Fremantle for a few to celebrate today Katie?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## browndog (22/6/08)

All the best Anthony,
Have a great day mate.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Doogiechap (22/6/08)

Happy Birthday Katie,
I'll look the other way if you turn your gas heater on today  .


----------



## Katherine (25/6/08)

Thanks guys... still recovering...


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (10/7/08)

Happy birthday JYE , Have a good one .. 

Hope your taste buds are up too a good flogging again after the swap..
Will raise a glass the sarvo...


Cheers


----------



## MrsSqyre (10/7/08)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JYE!

Hope you have a good one! :super: 

The Sqyres


----------



## bonj (10/7/08)

Happy Birthday Jye! Have a top day.


----------



## browndog (10/7/08)

Happy Birthday Jye you hopmonster you.


cheers

Browndog


----------



## Screwtop (10/7/08)

Hey Hopman aka Jye have a great one!


----------



## bconnery (10/7/08)

Happy Birthday Jye! Have a few through the Randall on our behalf !


----------



## winkle (10/7/08)

Hoppy Birthday mate, just found a bottle of Weizen-bock that I was going to split with you on Saturday.
Might have to open it in your honour tonight.


----------



## InCider (10/7/08)

*Happy Birthday Dr Smith! * :beer:


----------



## Jye (10/7/08)

Cheers guys :beer: 

Celebrated last night at the german club with a franziskaner dunkel weizen, wheinstephan vitus and erdinger pikantus... all washed down with pork knuckle  

Just kicking back now with my weizenbock in an erdinger glass that was a pressent, sexiest glass ever!


----------



## Ross (10/7/08)

Happy birthday you old bugger :icon_chickcheers: 

Bring one round the shop...I'm gagging for a beer...

Cheers ross


----------



## Doc (10/7/08)

Hey Jye.
Happy birthday. Sounds like you have lived it up.
Prost.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Batz (10/7/08)

Happy Birthday Jye!

Batz


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (13/7/08)

Happy Birthday

Gav FNQ... have a good one ..

I'll give you a call this week buddy...

Cheers


----------



## schooey (31/7/08)

Just noticed a local... many happy returns, Pok. I'll drop your present off as soon as my Trippel finishes feeding...


----------



## InCider (4/8/08)

Happy Birthday Ned!


----------



## Jye (4/8/08)

Have a big one Ned :beer:


----------



## bonj (4/8/08)

Happy B-day, Neddy! :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Ross (4/8/08)

All the best Ned - See you at Christmas  

Cheers Ross


----------



## Screwtop (4/8/08)

Happy Birthday Ned ya old Bunyip, buk met U be porty. See you at the xmas swap.

Screwy


----------



## TidalPete (4/8/08)

Many Happy Returns Ned. Will have a beer for you tonight.












TP :beer:


----------



## winkle (4/8/08)

Have a good one Ned. :chug:


----------



## Steve (4/8/08)

Have a nice day up there in NQ NQ!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## PistolPatch (4/8/08)

Here's to you Ned, our favourite fella in the north. I miss our pre-swap yarns which we diligently cut off at 3am so as we would be fresh for the swap 6 hours hence. Good on us 

Hope you had a top day and that your scrubby* isn't the only thing active tonight.

Spot ya,
Pat

*Ned, knows what I mean.


----------



## sqyre (4/9/08)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LOBSTA!!!!
I hope you got undies..
so you can bring them to the swap.  
Sqyre..


----------



## winkle (4/9/08)

Happy birthday Lobby.
I hope you're not passed out in the rain again :icon_drunk:


----------



## InCider (4/9/08)

Happy Birthday Lobby!  

Hope you got some nice claw accessories.

(Sqyre kept your undies from Winkles in his shrine) :lol:


----------



## sqyre (6/9/08)

I asked Mrs Sqyre what she wanted she wanted for her Birthday..
She said something heavy, with a rough surface, that drives hard and fast and and gives you an awesome crack... :blink: 

Anyway after a smack in the head, i took the original present back to the sex shop,

And gave her what she wanted.....






Sqyre..  


EDIT: P.S. - Sean and Pat... it was last weekend and you are sooo dead...


----------



## PistolPatch (7/9/08)

sqyre said:


> I asked Mrs Sqyre what she wanted she wanted for her Birthday..
> She said something heavy, with a rough surface, that drives hard and fast and and gives you an awesome crack... :blink:
> 
> Anyway after a smack in the head, i took the original present back to the sex shop,
> ...



I realised this a day too late and since then have been way too scared to make amends :unsure: 

Mrs Sqyre, you are the perfect brewer's wife and I have no idea how your biffy got missed here. Maybe you just have us all lost for words? Amends will be made next year!

We all love you darlin' and trust you had a top day.

XO!XO!!XOAh!
Pat

P.S. I was just hanging my head in shame which revealed a most impressive site. I will email the photo now for your immense pleasure.


----------



## InCider (7/9/08)

sqyre said:


> I asked Mrs Sqyre what she wanted she wanted for her Birthday..
> She said something heavy, with a rough surface, that drives hard and fast and and gives you an awesome crack... :blink:
> 
> Anyway after a smack in the head, i took the original present back to the sex shop,
> ...



Mrs Sqyre liked the *big* roller on my mill best when I was over the other day. You were at work :lol: (guess she just didn't want to tell you) h34r:


----------



## sqyre (11/9/08)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BCONNERY!!!

I will have a few in your honour this weekend Moose. :super: 

Team Sqyre


----------



## Screwtop (11/9/08)

Many Happy Returns Ben all the best mate. Looking forward to trying some of your wares again soon.


----------



## bconnery (11/9/08)

sqyre said:


> I asked Mrs Sqyre what she wanted she wanted for her Birthday..
> She said something heavy, with a rough surface, that drives hard and fast and and gives you an awesome crack... :blink:
> 
> Anyway after a smack in the head, i took the original present back to the sex shop,
> ...


Nice aren't they! I got one of those for my father's day / birthday

Had to do a full test run of course, which meant I had to do a batch as well. Life is hard.


----------



## bconnery (11/9/08)

Screwtop said:


> Many Happy Returns Ben all the best mate. Looking forward to trying some of your wares again soon.


You will screwy. The latest edition of the sour orange (rangpur lime just doesn't have the same ring to it...) is bottled and it is fantastic in my book. With time it might even be better than the original...
The cherry dunkelweizen with morello cherries is tasting pretty damn good as well. 

The 'weird' beers are back 

You'll be scared / pleased to know I'm going totally into the strange realms now. I'm going lambic, gueze, brett etc. goodness. Separating out a fermenter or two, got the bugs from Ross and a spare keg and I am going funky 

Cheers for all the birthday wishes folks. I'll sink a few in my honour too


----------



## Screwtop (11/9/08)

bconnery said:


> You will screwy. The latest edition of the sour orange (rangpur lime just doesn't have the same ring to it...) is bottled and it is fantastic in my book. With time it might even be better than the original...
> The cherry dunkelweizen with morello cherries is tasting pretty damn good as well.
> 
> The 'weird' beers are back
> ...




YAY! Love em, keep it up Dr Strangebrews


----------



## bonj (11/9/08)

Hey Ben! Happy birthday, mate! Have a great day, and enjoy those new toys!


----------



## browndog (11/9/08)

Happy Birthday Ben, don't get too wasted on all that wierd beer of yours :icon_cheers: 

cheers

Browndog


----------



## TidalPete (11/9/08)

browndog said:


> Happy Birthday Ben, don't get too wasted on all that wierd beer of yours :icon_cheers:
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog



I'll second that. :icon_cheers: *MANY HAPPY RETURNS BEN*.







tp :beer:


----------



## Ross (11/9/08)

happy birthday Ben - Will sink a few in yout honour at the Taylors Arms tomorrow :icon_chickcheers: 

cheers ross


----------



## winkle (12/9/08)

Opps missed by that much - hope you had a good one mate.



> happy birthday Ben - Will sink a few in yout honour at the Taylors Arms tomorrow icon_chickcheers.gif
> 
> cheers ross



+1  
hmmm elephant head.


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (12/9/08)

winkle said:


> Opps missed by that much - hope you had a good one mate.




Ditto that , Cheers Ben , will have a couple with duff tomorrow in your honor...


----------



## razz (29/9/08)

Ten members having birthdays today so HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## bonj (10/10/08)

Happy 30th birthday Wraith! 
Have a good one, mate! :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Fatgodzilla (11/10/08)

Crozdog's big 43st today. God bless you Phil and all who swill with you !


----------



## Barry (11/10/08)

Happy Birthday Phil :beer:


----------



## winkle (17/10/08)

Browndog, all the best mate, might have a tripple or 2 in your direction :icon_cheers: 
Happy birthday to the others as well.


----------



## Batz (17/10/08)

Happy birthday Tony ! :icon_chickcheers: :icon_cheers: 

All the old fella

Batz


----------



## TidalPete (17/10/08)

Almost missed this one but -----

*MANY HAPPY RETURNS TONY*
Will sink a few in your honour when I finish this brewday very soon.












TP :beer:


----------



## bonj (17/10/08)

Happy birthday Tony!

Have a good one!


----------



## AndrewQLD (17/10/08)

Have a happy one Tony, will have a couple of Weizens in your honour tonight  .

Andrew


----------



## NickB (17/10/08)

Happy B'day Browndog! Will have a pint of something hoppy and american in celebration!

Cheers


----------



## Ross (17/10/08)

Happy Birthday Tony :icon_chickcheers: 


Cheers Ross


----------



## bulp (17/10/08)

Have a good one Tony still dreaming of your Vanilla Stout mate :icon_drool2: 
Will have a beer (or twelve ) for you up at the Occy in Aggy this weekend. :beerbang:


----------



## InCider (17/10/08)

Happy Birthday Tony!


----------



## browndog (17/10/08)

Thanks for that Lads, funny but I still feel like that 21yr old I used to know a long time ago. I'm staying at home with the family and having some pizzas and and chocolate cake washed down with a mixture of galaxy blonde, american brown, robust porter and maybe a few Tanduays and cokes to boot.

cheers

Tony


----------



## browndog (31/10/08)

Ross happy 50th old boy, you don't look a day over 48! hope you have a top day mate. And Incider happy birthday to you too, I'll have a double round in both your honors tonight. Are there any connotations involved in being born on halloween?

cheers

Browndog


----------



## bconnery (31/10/08)

browndog said:


> Are there any connotations involved in being born on halloween?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog



Definitely. I've had both of them scare the hell out of me  

Happy birthday Ross and Incider! Look forward to raising several glasses with you at various times over the next month!


----------



## Jye (31/10/08)

Have a good one boys :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## InCider (31/10/08)

Thanks Gentlemen Brewers, and a big Happy Birthday to Ross!  

I will make a point of having a beer today and not get waylaid with washing my hair. :lol:


----------



## Gavo (31/10/08)

Happy birthday all those who share such a great day like today for a birthday.


----------



## bonj (31/10/08)

Happy Birthday Rossco and InCider!! :icon_chickcheers: :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## InCider (31/10/08)

Happy Birthday Gavo!


----------



## eric8 (31/10/08)

Happy Birthday Ross & Incider, have a goon one fella's!


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (31/10/08)

Many happy returns Ross and Sean, have a good one guys ... will raise a glass too you both this arvo....


Cheers


----------



## Screwtop (31/10/08)

Happy birthday Ross, a big one this, you might want to try drinking straight from the fermenter or from Vegemite jars like InCider he doesn't look anywhere near 50 :lol:

View attachment How_Beer_Works.xls


Seriously, all the best to both of you, have a great day.


----------



## AndrewQLD (31/10/08)

Happy Birthday Ross and Incider, shame I'm not down there to share a Birthday drink with you both but I'll raise a glass tonight.
Many happy returns and many more.

Andrew


----------



## clarkey7 (31/10/08)

Happy Birthday Ross and Incider :beer: 

Have a great birthday, beery weekend.

Will catch up with both of you for a drink soon.

PB :icon_cheers:


----------



## TidalPete (31/10/08)

Many Happies Rossco. Have a good one.






TP :beer:


----------



## winkle (31/10/08)

Happy birthday Ross & Sean, I'll see if I can empty the keg of Saison in your honour tonight :icon_chickcheers: 
Then I'll have to find a bald head to lick :unsure:


----------



## Batz (31/10/08)

Happy Birthday Ross and Sean !

Just arrived back home in time to have a couple in your honour
I hope you both have a good one,50 Ross? Getting up there old thing.

Batz


----------



## Ross (31/10/08)

Thanks for all the good wishes guys...Can't say 50 is one of the milestones I've looked forward to  

Happy Birthday Sean, Peter (Coluum Brewer) & Peter from BABBS :icon_chickcheers: 

Cheers & Beers 

Ross


----------



## sqyre (31/10/08)

Happy Biffy Rossco and Seany!!!
I will have a few in your honour tonight...  
So what does the man who has pretty much everything Beer Related, get for his Birthday?.... (i was talking to Ross) 
Sean -Your celli Tap mounted on a Fermenter doesnt count..  
And what happened to Rosstoberfest??? :icon_cheers: 

Sqyre


----------



## Gavo (31/10/08)

Thanks InCider and happy birthday. I din't want to mention names as I didn't want to act all familiar like yet, still a newbe. Ross are you saying that 50 is not as good a milestone as 40? I enjoyed my 40th last year I hope I will enjoy my 50th. Still a while to worry about that. Anyway happy birthday Ross and have a good one.

Cheers and Beers

Gavo. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Ross (31/10/08)

sqyre said:


> So what does the man who has pretty much everything Beer Related, get for his Birthday?.... (i was talking to Ross)
> 
> Sqyre



Wife got me my own foxtel IQ for the bedroom  & a framed collecters pic of Man Utd "Theatre Of Dreams" & the kids clubed together to buy me some laps racing a V8 Super Car :super: to put a little bit of excitement back into my old bones....


Cheers Ross


----------



## coolum brewer (31/10/08)

Ross said:


> Thanks for all the good wishes guys...Can't say 50 is one of the milestones I've looked forward to
> 
> Happy Birthday Sean, Peter (Coluum Brewer) & Peter from BABBS :icon_chickcheers:
> 
> ...



Thanks Ross - and happy 50th to you (I can't imagine what it's like to be that old .. at least for another 4 years  ) and to all the other AHB Halloween babies. Have a good one :icon_cheers: . I don't say much on here (that will change when my new brewery is finally up and running), but I'm always lurking and always appreciate your input here and the help you've given me off-line.

Cheers
Peter


----------



## ~MikE (31/10/08)

coolum brewer said:


> and to all the other AHB Halloween babies. Have a good one :icon_cheers: .


hehe cheers!

i have yet to actually receive any pressies (but i do know i'm getting a G15 gaming keyboard ), but having a bbq this arvo, should be good. 

now to get the supersoaker ready for all the little brats that have the audacity to ask ME for candy on MY birthday... does that shit off any of the other Halloween-born here?
-Mike


----------



## therook (21/11/08)

I'm going home early today to prepare for the xmas case swap so i thought i would get in early as i wont be on the internet this weekend and off sick on Monday

So i hope the 2 old Farts have a great 45 th birthday

TDA on Sunday

Wazza on Monday

We will get shit faced for you 2 on Saturday arvo/Night and Sunday morning

Rook


----------



## Batz (23/11/08)

The Drunk Arab

Happy birthday mate! Having a couple for your honer already,much too long between drinks for us ! Hope to be over your way next year and will catch up for a few then.

Have a good one  

Batz


----------



## Stuster (24/11/08)

Have a pHAt one, Warren. :beerbang:


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (24/11/08)

Cheers Rook and Batz, had a nice day with the family yesterday.  

Pork belly on the Webber and lots of beers drunk!

Look forward to catching up with you Batz, maybe another brewday with the viking yeast stick :lol: 

And many happy returns to Warren for today :beer: 

C&B
TDA


----------



## warrenlw63 (24/11/08)

Thanks chaps.

All the best for TDA my one day senior from yesterday and T.D. my birthday doppelganger today.  

Warren -


----------



## winkle (24/11/08)

Have a good one Warren & TDA :icon_cheers:


----------



## Steve (24/11/08)

Many happy phats warren!

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Stuster (24/11/08)

Oops. Sorry to have missed you there, TDA. Sounds like a great b'day. :icon_cheers:


----------



## sqyre (26/11/08)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SNOW!!!

I will throw you a party at my place Saturday night.  
Sqyre...


----------



## bonj (26/11/08)

Happy Birthday Snow! 
I'll be at your party too!  :beerbang:


----------



## winkle (26/11/08)

Happy Birthday Snow, I'll brew a belgian speciality tonight in your honour :icon_cheers:
Edit: cheers to Franko as well


----------



## Stuster (1/12/08)

Happy birthday Barry. Trust you'll be tasting a few fine beers tonight. :beer:


----------



## Ross (12/12/08)

Happy birthday Michael (lonte) :icon_chickcheers: 

...& belated happy birthdays to Snow, Warren & TDA....not sure how i missed these...

Cheers ross


----------



## Jye (12/12/08)

Have a good one MM, I will now dedicate this half drunk pint to you :icon_cheers:


----------



## Batz (12/12/08)

Happy birthday Michael

Shit almost missed that one,all the best and go geo-dynamics hey?  

Having a few for you ATM :chug: 


Batz


----------



## Peter Wadey (10/1/09)

Welcome to the 40 & over club, Stuster.

Pete
42.5


----------



## Stuster (10/1/09)

Peter Wadey said:


> Welcome to the 40 & over club, Stuster.
> 
> Pete
> 42.5



Yeah, thanks a lot for that, Peter. :angry: :lol: 

I'm drowning my sorrows in Belgian beer at 't Brugs Beertje today so it feels strangely alright. :chug:


----------



## Duff (10/1/09)

Happy Birthday Stuster. Big 40, good stuff.

Cheers...
(36.3)  

:lol:


----------



## barls (10/1/09)

happy bday stu have a beer for me mate cause im going to pick your brain when you get back.


----------



## schooey (10/1/09)

Many Happy Returns for the day, Stu, trust you had an enjoyable one. Cheers... :beer:


----------



## Jye (10/1/09)

Congrats Stu :chug: 

Jye (still on the good side of 30  )


----------



## browndog (12/1/09)

Happy Birthday Mossy!
get into those IPAs mate!

all the best

Browndog


----------



## winkle (12/1/09)

Happy Birthday Mossy, old thing :beer: 
cheers
Winkle


----------



## Cracka (3/2/09)

Happy Birthday schooey :icon_cheers: 

by the way, that was a big beer you sent me. Went down quite nice. Looking forward to winning some more off you and 

FGZ this year 

Cracka


----------



## jonocarroll (6/2/09)

Happy Birthday peas_and_corn and RussTaylor! I'll have a couple of pints and toast both your healths tonight. Cheers! :beer:


----------



## schooey (13/2/09)

Many happy returns for the day, Screwy. Hope you manage to enjoy a few of your faves tonight :beer:


----------



## winkle (13/2/09)

Happy birthday Screwy, old fruit. :icon_cheers: I'll knock down a few Irish Reds for you 2nite.


----------



## bulp (13/2/09)

Happy birthday Screwy, will be drinking in your honor tonight mate and i'll hopefully catch up with you next week :beer:


----------



## Ross (13/2/09)

:icon_chickcheers: All the best Screwy old chap :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## AndrewQLD (13/2/09)

Have a happy one Screwy, I'm off the grog but I'll be wishing you the best when I have a cuppa tonight.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## therook (13/2/09)

Have a great day Screwy and i'll get horribly drunk in recognition of your birthday

Rook


----------



## Fents (13/2/09)

biggups screwy, always a wealth of info on here. i'll smash a few for ya tonight.


----------



## Batz (13/2/09)

Happy Birthday Screwy

Hope you have a good one mate ! Friday nights Kin Kin pub night for me,so I'll have a couple of Coopers Pales in your honor.










Batz


----------



## InCider (13/2/09)

Happy Birthday Screw-pop!  May all your adventures with yeast go uninfected!


----------



## Screwtop (13/2/09)

Hey thanks all you crazy buggers!

Ya know, I wish we could have all been together for a drink today, cheers to you all.

Screwpop :lol:


----------



## MattC (13/2/09)

Happy B'Day Screwtop. All the best for another year of cheer!!!! :beer:


----------



## white.grant (13/2/09)

Happy birthday Screwtop, hope you had a good one :icon_cheers:


----------



## browndog (13/2/09)

Happy Birthday Screwy, have a good one Buddy.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Franko (13/2/09)

Happy Birthday Screwy I'm having having a few for ya pal.

Franko


----------



## bonj (16/2/09)

Screwy! I was away and missed your b'day. Hope you had a good one. I will have one in your honour tonight.


----------



## Steve (16/2/09)

Hope you have a good one Stu! Finished that litre of sauce yet?  
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Katherine (9/3/09)

Happy Birthday Rook...

xxx


----------



## warrenlw63 (9/3/09)

Yep, all the best rookster... I know for a fact he's off getting ratted today. :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## Katherine (9/3/09)

Yeah have not seen him on the board... 

Count my drinks on Saturday night as the birthday drink... could not face a beer today!


----------



## reVoxAHB (9/3/09)

Heya, happy birthday rook.

All the best, 
reVox


----------



## Franko (9/3/09)

Happy Birthday Rook

Beers
Franko


----------



## Steve (9/3/09)

Happy Biffday rook. Having a couple of cascade/EKG ales for you now.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## therook (10/3/09)

Thanks everyone for the PM's and SMS's it was very much appreciated.

Rook


----------



## Screwtop (10/3/09)

Many Happies for yesterday Mark

Brew Well

Screwy


----------



## np1962 (11/3/09)

Best wishes to Buttersd70 for today.

May all your airlocks bubble today! :icon_chickcheers: 

Nige


----------



## Fents (11/3/09)

bugga missed rooks! happy b'day champ. hope ya got that once a year BJ last night! hahahaha

butters happy b'day too...im a cat person so no cat jokes from me.


----------



## Screwtop (15/3/09)

Steve, happy birthday for the 13 Mate

Screwy


----------



## winkle (16/3/09)

Happy B/D Troydo :icon_cheers:


----------



## Ross (16/3/09)

Yes, all the best Troydo & also to the last few birthdays here I missed....I'll have to raise a glass or 6 tonight :icon_cheers: 


Cheers ross


----------



## Batz (19/3/09)

Happy Birthday big d ! 
The big five 0 as well :icon_chickcheers: 

I'll raise a glass or two for you this arvo.
Have a good one mate.

Batz


----------



## Ross (19/3/09)

Happy Birthday Big D....welcome to the old farts club mate  

I believe Golden Ale king Dr S just celebrated his bithday as well :icon_chickcheers: 

Cheers Ross


----------



## AndrewQLD (19/3/09)

Many Happy Returns BigD, hope you have a merry one.

Andrew


----------



## TidalPete (19/3/09)

AndrewQLD said:


> Many Happy Returns BigD, hope you have a merry one.
> 
> Andrew



I'll second that! HAPPY BIRTHDAY BIG D  

TP


----------



## Doogiechap (19/3/09)

And I'll third it !!
Happy birthday Big D 
I'll happily raise one in your direction tonight 
Have a great day !
Cheers
Doug


----------



## big d (19/3/09)

Cheers guys.Had a good day and had a feed and a few pints at Mash Brewing.
Should be a rather interesting time now that i join a few AHBers on the dark side. :icon_cheers: 

Big D

PS Happy Birthday to all the members i seem to always miss.


----------



## Franko (19/3/09)

Happy Birthday Big D just demolished a Leffe Blonde for you mate.

Franko


----------



## PistolPatch (19/3/09)

Agh, Mr bigD!

Best birthday wishes to you, a great old salt of AHB. Way too long since we have had a beer. Wishing you a wonderful one and if you have been to Mash, you would have had it. I hope you didn't sleep with Dan's girlfriend because I really want to do that but if you did then that is OK. Dan makes great beer, I hope she writes down his recipes 

Either myself or Doogie better have a brew day soon so you can come and see us. It won't matter who holds it as I don't have a wife so you can't sleep with her and Doogie's wife won't let you. I know, I asked her once :huh: So. all we can provide is the usual comraderie.

See you soon and all the best,
Pat :icon_cheers: 

P.S. Like bigD said, happy birthday to all I have missed too. Hard to find a mod on board late at night these days


----------



## Ross (20/3/09)

Happy birthday Batz you old bugger :icon_chickcheers: 

cheers Ross


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (20/3/09)

hey batz *HAPPY BIRTHDAY*

a few in your honor this arvo..


----------



## chappo1970 (20/3/09)

Happy Birthday Grumpy Batz.
Will have a few for ya tonight!






Couldn't helpmyself....


----------



## Sully (20/3/09)

Happy Birthday Batz :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## therook (20/3/09)

Have a great day Batz, I'll have several Wheaties in your honour tonight :icon_chickcheers: 

Rook


----------



## Batz (20/3/09)

Thanks guys,loved this one Bindi sent me last year


----------



## AndrewQLD (20/3/09)

Geez Jeff has that time of year come again? Hope your leg is well and truly on the mend and hope your off the antibiotics so you can have a couple of beers to celebrate, I'll raise my glass to you tonight :icon_chickcheers: .
Many happy Returns.

Andrew


----------



## Screwtop (20/3/09)

Many Happies Batz, how're ya hoppin. 

Screwy


----------



## Katherine (20/3/09)

Happy Birthday Batz 

and to you to Inteloper...  

for sure to have a few tonight????


----------



## raven19 (20/3/09)

Happy Birthday Batz!
Any special birthday brews planned?
Cheers!


----------



## warrenlw63 (20/3/09)

Many hairy returns Batz. :icon_cheers: 





Warren -


----------



## eric8 (20/3/09)

Cheers to you Batz, Happy B'day!


----------



## bonj (20/3/09)

Happy Birthday Batz! I hope you have an enjoyable day, and I'll be having a drink or two in your honour this evening. :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## winkle (20/3/09)

Many happy returns Batz, hope you're up for a few tonight at the Kin Kin Ritz :icon_cheers: .


----------



## Sully (24/3/09)

:icon_chickcheers: 

Happy Birthday Campbell Still Scottish - May your Bagpipes forever play in tune...


----------



## Ross (24/3/09)

Happy Birthday Campbell....will sink a few in your honour at the Who concert tonight :icon_chickcheers: 


Cheers Ross


----------



## bonj (24/3/09)

Ross said:


> Happy Birthday Campbell....will sink a few in your honour at the Who concert tonight :icon_chickcheers:



Who? :lol:

Happy Birthday wee laddy. Here's looking up your kilt! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Batz (24/3/09)

Campbell you old thing,have a good one mate...bagpipes will be going tonight I bet :icon_chickcheers: 

Batz


----------



## Screwtop (24/3/09)

Happy B'day Campbell will raise a glass to you tonight and maybe a wee dram as well.


----------



## AndrewQLD (24/3/09)

Many happy returns Campbell, hope you have a great day and night too.

Andrew


----------



## stillscottish (24/3/09)

Ross said:


> Happy Birthday Campbell....will sink a few in your honour at the Who concert tonight :icon_chickcheers:
> 
> 
> Cheers Ross



Cheers.
I might see you there tonight if you're in Row 8 :beerbang: 

Campbell


----------



## np1962 (24/3/09)

stillscottish said:


> Cheers.
> I might see you there tonight if you're in Row 8 :beerbang:
> 
> Campbell



They have Rows of seats at a Who concert now? MY My how things have changed! :lol:


----------



## stillscottish (24/3/09)

NigeP62 said:


> They have Rows of seats at a Who concert now? MY My how things have changed! :lol:



And I would say very necessary given the age of the Band and the age of the audience.

I saw Simply Red last month at a Day On The Green. - Big Day Out for pensioners!!

Campbell


----------



## winkle (24/3/09)

Happy birthday old thing :beer: Hopefully tonight finds you in better nick than on Sunday


----------



## Ross (24/3/09)

stillscottish said:


> Cheers.
> I might see you there tonight if you're in Row 8 :beerbang:
> 
> Campbell




Mate we are in row 7 as well, but the side on seats at the front, not the floor. Block46A Row G. See you there for a beer.

Cheers Ross


----------



## browndog (24/3/09)

Happy birthday Batz and Campbell, will sink a couple in your honour tonight. Hey you blokes going to see The Who, isn't it the Lock up your Grandmothers tour??

cheers

Browndog


----------



## TidalPete (24/3/09)

Many Happy Returns Campbell.
You're the Bonny Birthday Boy!






TP


----------



## Screwtop (24/3/09)

browndog said:


> Happy birthday Batz and Campbell, will sink a couple in your honour tonight. Hey you blokes going to see The Who, isn't it the Lock up your Grandmothers tour??
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog




BD - :lol: :lol:


----------



## Adamt (27/3/09)

Happy boithday to the "fastest goat fornicator in the West"!


----------



## therook (27/3/09)

I'm a week late but i hope you had a huge night last week Fents, sorry i couldn't make it

Happy Birthday Fents  

Rook


----------



## Fents (27/3/09)

cheers rook. you know me mate, dont do things in halves. it was a massive day/night.

14kgs of meat on the spit got smashed in under 30mins. we got through 130 litres of kegged beer plus my recycle bin was full of empty stubbies as well.

cheers ears for the wish's.


----------



## therook (27/3/09)

Happy birthday fellas, I'll have a beer for each of you tonight at the footy

mika
Yeasty 
0M39A 
budwiser

Rook


----------



## jayandcath (27/3/09)

Happy Birthday Budwiser, hope you have a quiet (Ha) cool treats for the milestone.
Cheers mate and I'll have one for ya at the least.

Jay


----------



## mika (27/3/09)

therook said:


> ....I'll have a beer for each of you tonight at the footy



Cheers Rook, but I think a beer each is a bit measly, better make it a couple :chug:


----------



## Yeasty (27/3/09)

yup, thanks rook

Got lucky this year with it being on friday, so drinks are on tonight


----------



## Screwtop (31/3/09)

Happy Birthday Merc, will drink to your health tonight.

Screwy


----------



## buttersd70 (3/4/09)

Happy Birthday to Muckey. Doesn't look a day over 50. h34r:


----------



## Cocko (3/4/09)

Happy B'Day Muckey - I will drain a keg in your honour tonight!!



:beer:


----------



## buttersd70 (3/4/09)

Cocko said:


> Happy B'Day Muckey - I will drain a keg in your honour tonight!!
> 
> 
> 
> :beer:



I'm draining one of _his _kegs in his honour tomorrow. :lol:


----------



## raven19 (3/4/09)

buttersd70 said:


> I'm draining one of _his _kegs in his honour tomorrow. :lol:



And rightly so after Muckey's previously admitting to drinking most of your beer!  

Seriously, Happy Birthday Muckey! I shall have a few for you tonight indeed.

Cheers!


----------



## Batz (11/4/09)

Happy Birthday Winkle !

The big 50 old timer :lol: 

I'll have quite a few for you tonight,in fact may even have a few with you tonight  

Batz


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (11/4/09)

Happy Birthday Winkle , Hope its a good one ...

Will raise a glass as soon as my brew comes on the boil .. (not long now) 

Cheers


----------



## winkle (11/4/09)

Thanks guys.
I'm just setting up the keg of hefe-weizen for you, Batz :chug:


----------



## chappo1970 (11/4/09)

Happy B'Day winkle! Will have one or 20 tonight in honour!

Make sure Batz doesn't leave too many stickers around the place!


----------



## stillscottish (11/4/09)

Happy hoppy birthday Perry.
I'll be having one tonight to help you celebrate. Keg, that is.

Campbell


----------



## Screwtop (11/4/09)

Happy Birthday Perry, half century eh, all downhill from here :lol:

Cheers mate will have one or ten for you tonight.

Screwy


----------



## Steve (12/4/09)

Happy Birthday Gerard_M :beer: 
Cheers
Steve


----------



## InCider (12/4/09)

Happy Birthday Gerard_M, Fixa and Winkle for yesterday. I was out last night at the Currimundi Hotel having way too many for you... :lol:


----------



## Duff (12/4/09)

Happy Birthday Gerard, good excuse to grab a beer on my way to the pool :beer: 

Cheers.


----------



## Steve (14/4/09)

Happy Birthday Les the Weizguy! :beer: 
Cheers
Steve


----------



## raven19 (14/4/09)

Steve said:


> Happy Birthday Les the Weizguy! :beer:
> Cheers
> Steve



+1 Lez, Happy Birthday indeed.

I hope you have managed to squeeze a brew in today!


----------



## Stuster (14/4/09)

Happy birthday, Les. If you've got that keg freezer up and running it should be a very good day indeed.


----------



## Screwtop (14/4/09)

Weizguy, us thus the rite tram bro, Happy Birthday Les y'ol bugger.

Cheers,

Screwy


----------



## Fatgodzilla (14/4/09)

Did the best "fell over but was saved from injury by landing on my nose" routine at the ANHC in Melbourne last year. Blamed the tram tracks we were still at least 100m from them ! 

Happy B'day son.


----------



## schooey (14/4/09)

Many Happy returns, Uncle Les. Hope you had a Weizen good day old son. :beer: 

To celebrate the evening, I'm going to put one of your Christmas in July Heller Weizenbock's in the fridge...


----------



## frogman (18/4/09)

PistolPatch Happy Brithday Mate.

Cheers FROGMAN..... :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## TidalPete (18/4/09)

Many Happys Pat. I'll have a couple for you this arvo.






TP


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (18/4/09)

Happy Birthday Pat old son ,,, Although I thought it was tomorrow .. 
If I get over the swill pain I'm feeling this morning I'll stand one for you later in the day..

Cheers


----------



## Screwtop (18/4/09)

Happy Birthday Pat, all the best. Is Perth ready for today :lol:


----------



## Phrak (18/4/09)

Happy Birthday Pat!!


----------



## Weizguy (18/4/09)

G'day and happy birthday to ya, Pat.

I'll see if I can stomach one of my oldest (some might say stalest) brews later today, just 4 U. I brewed it on 3/9/98, and it was a Brewmart Danish Pils kit, and has been through most of the floods at my place. Then we'll see which one of you has better stood the test of time. (Hint: I think it's not the beer).

Have a great day, and it's still hard to believe that I'm older than you (albeit a few daze). :lol: 

Les the wheat beer guy


----------



## PistolPatch (18/4/09)

Many thanks guys and sorry to all the b'days I missed since bigD's. My forum activities seem to be a bit less these days 

I'm feeling really good about this year. I reckon this is going to be the one where InCider comes through on his promise that I could sleep with his sister. He sent me a photo and I can hardly wait!

It's pretty good too being honoured with an 11 year old kit beer - good on you Les! If the above was your last post then we know why. kook (or I) haven't forgotten your comp beer. He's tried to get it to me a few times with no luck. Hopefully he'll turn up with it next Saturday. If not, let's get Dane to drop him as a mod.

Better go but thanks again guys and, as always, hope to have a beer with all of you sooner rather than later.

Spot ya ron,
Pat


----------



## InCider (18/4/09)

Happy Birthday Pat - if Mrs Sqyre and my sister run into each other at Perth airport there will be more carnage than outlaw motorcyclists having their tiff at Sydney airport. :lol: 

I've already had your birthday beers with a few friends at a do at mine today and they were fine :icon_chickcheers: 

Rock On!

InCider.


----------



## winkle (18/4/09)

Pat just porking up on a few Galaxy heavy PAs in your honor (had to blame somebody) :icon_cheers:


----------



## browndog (18/4/09)

Happy birthday Pat, when are you coming back mate, xmas swaps at Sqyre's are not the same without you mate. Anyway, hope you have a great night planned and give the ladies hell ! Having a LCPA clone in your honour right now.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Doogiechap (19/4/09)

Happy Birthday Pat old fella  
Hope you had a great day 
Cheers
Doug


----------



## imellor (19/4/09)

Happy Birthday for yesterday Pat.

:beer: 

Ian


----------



## kook (19/4/09)

Iann said:


> Happy Birthday for yesterday Pat.
> 
> :beer:
> 
> Ian



It's not midnight yet in Perth. That said - they do things a little weird in Freo so who knows what time it is there 

Have a good one Pat.


----------



## Batz (19/4/09)

Happy Birthday for yesterday Pat.
Hope you had a good one,and why not have another good one today?  

Batz


----------



## PistolPatch (19/4/09)

Many thanks again old mates :icon_cheers: 

More good news... Mrs Sqyre said she'll stop hassling me for maintenance as long as I promise not to have any of browndog's IPAs before I sleep with her next time I come to QLD... No worries! (Please hold Swap a week before Xmas so I can come too!)

Finished the day with one of Doogiechap's Dubbel Trippel Belgium IPA's or whatever you call them. Tasted like crap but I slept really well...


----------



## Steve (21/4/09)

Happy Birthday Sinkas!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## chappo1970 (21/4/09)

Happy birthday Sinkas. I'll toast one to you tonight!

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## Doogiechap (21/4/09)

Happy Birthday Case !
I'll raise a Strong Dark Belgian in your name tonight


----------



## sinkas (21/4/09)

cheers guys,
ALeSMith Speedway stout for me muhahahahahaha


----------



## petesbrew (22/4/09)

Happy birthday Rukh.
Are you still going Alco Free? Today i hope not! :beer:


----------



## eric8 (22/4/09)

Happy B'day Rukh, might have to have a beer or more in your honour, shouldn't be hard to twist that arm  
:beer:


----------



## Lachlan (22/4/09)

Happy Birthday Rukh.

Will have a few for you tonight. :beer:


----------



## glennheinzel (22/4/09)

Cheeers, guys. I've had a few beers with HBG members (+ a ring in) so life is peachy. Got home to a mixed six pack of beer (Chimay Red, LCPA, Schoffer, PepperJacks, Duvel and Hofbrau), but they will have to wait for another day.


----------



## chappo1970 (28/4/09)

Hey Happy Birthday Jonathon! Be raising the glass in honor and hope you post more pics of the brew rig soon.

LONG LIVE BEER PORN!

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## Jono_w (28/4/09)

Chappo said:


> Hey Happy Birthday Jonathon! Be raising the glass in honor and hope you post more pics of the brew rig soon.
> 
> LONG LIVE BEER PORN!
> 
> ...



Cheers mate.
Once i get these pesky night shifts out of the way I will be heading back to the workshop...

:icon_cheers:


----------



## chappo1970 (7/5/09)

Happy birthday wakkatoo!

Be having one...nah! Make that two for your birthday! :icon_drunk: 

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## hayden (7/5/09)

its someone's brithday?? ok ill be having a beer for them or 2 or 3 o4


----------



## Klemmstein (10/5/09)

Happy Birthday GMK... 

Hope you have a good one. Will raise a glass or three for you mate.

Cheers,

K


----------



## bonj (10/5/09)

Happy Birthday Kenny and Haydo and all the others that I don't know! I will sink a pint for you this afternoon.


----------



## KHB (10/5/09)

Happy Bday Wee Man (GMK)!!!!
Have a good one mate.

Cheers

Scotsman


----------



## winkle (10/5/09)

Hey GMK, have a good one I'll have a beer for ya once I've recovered from last nite (could be next week :blink: ).


----------



## TidalPete (10/5/09)

Have a good one Kenny






Will have a couple for you this arvo. :icon_cheers: 

TP


----------



## eric8 (12/5/09)

Happy B'day and tings to Doc and Hashie, Doc 98, whooaa, you don't look a day over 95  
:icon_cheers:


----------



## AndrewQLD (12/5/09)

Many happy returns Doc, I need to get some of those youth pills your popping, have a good one.

Same to you DeeBee, and all the other birthday boys and gals.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## GMK (12/5/09)

Thanks for the Birthday wishes...

Happy birthday to Doc, Deebe and the others.

Will toast with some AG Dry Stout....


----------



## Doc (12/5/09)

Thanks guys.
Had a great day.
Great lunch at La boheme in Balmain.
Great presents and one year closer to the big one 

And Happy b'day to all those I've miss recently. Hope GMK and Deebee had a great day today too.

Doc


----------



## Ross (12/5/09)

Happy birthday Doc, Kenny & all the others i've missed of late :icon_chickcheers: 

cheers Ross - Toasting you all with a nice bottle of Meantime Porter - God these guys make good beer :icon_drunk:


----------



## raven19 (12/5/09)

Doc,
Happy Bithday mate.
Beers to you!
Cheers.


----------



## Adamt (16/5/09)

Happy birthday to that Dane feller.


----------



## bonj (16/5/09)

Yes. Happy Birthday Dane. I'm pouring a glass of Aussie Pale in your honour right now... well, after I post this...


----------



## wakkatoo (16/5/09)

Chappo said:


> Happy birthday wakkatoo!
> 
> Be having one...nah! Make that two for your birthday! :icon_drunk:
> 
> ...



Thanks Chappo - only saw this today but its appreciated. Ah the big Three-O, young by some standards, effing old by others!

Turned up to work and found my office looking like this:


I'm a kinder teacher and my assistants and some of the kids did this after I had finished for the day. Was a PITA to clean up but very funny. That along with 50 or so happy birthday signs placed in very random places around the kinder. I'm still finding the damn things!


----------



## Duff (17/5/09)

AndrewQLD, happy birthday mate. Hope those Coopers Dark's are going down well. Having a glass of my AIPA now for you.

Cheers.


----------



## NickB (17/5/09)

Andrew Happy Birthday mate!

I hope your having a great time, I am !

Batz


----------



## NickB (17/5/09)

Hey Andrew, 

Am having one for you right now.

Don't believe all the things those crappy bastards are saying about me on Nick's thread!

I will have another one for you in a moment!

Happy Birthday!

Cheers

Tidal Pete


----------



## Ross (17/5/09)

Happy birthday Andrew :icon_chickcheers: 

cheers Ross


----------



## bonj (17/5/09)

Happy birthday Andrew! I hope you've been having a great day, and I hope that more greatness awaits.


----------



## InCider (17/5/09)

Happy Birthday Andrew!


----------



## Duff (17/5/09)

Bravo InCider


----------



## InCider (17/5/09)

that font has always been a favorite of mine Duff.


----------



## Duff (17/5/09)

I agree, it blends well with the combination of colours.


----------



## AndrewQLD (17/5/09)

Thanks guys, having a couple as well, nice Incider, best birthday card I've had yet  you've got a very understanding partner there :lol: 

Andrew


----------



## InCider (17/5/09)

No worries Andrew - she likes to make brewers feel good. Loves a vigorous boil and she lets you put it all in a cube and I've never had an infection


----------



## winkle (17/5/09)

Have a good one Andrew :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## NickB (17/5/09)

Happy birthday Andrew!

Now that most of those dodgy bastards have left, I'm free to add to my post count personally 

Cheers


----------



## TidalPete (17/5/09)

winkle said:


> Have a good one Andrew :icon_chickcheers:



I'll second that Andrew. :icon_cheers: 

Many Happies Old Son! 







TP


----------



## Screwtop (17/5/09)

Cheers Champ  all the best Andrew, hope you had a nice day.

Screwy


----------



## browndog (17/5/09)

Happy Birthday Andrew, hope you have had a good one mate. Incider, it's straight to the pool room with that one mate !

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Steve (18/5/09)

Happy Birthday Trent! :beer: 
Cheers
Steve


----------



## chappo1970 (18/5/09)

Happy birthday AndrewQld (Belated) and Trent (Great name BTW! B) )

Will hold high for the two of ya tonight!

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## Ross (19/5/09)

Arhhhh... I now see the reason for Katie & Lloyds trip to Melbourne

Happy birthday Lloyd :icon_chickcheers: hope you guys have a great time.

cheers Ross


----------



## Duff (23/5/09)

Trough Lolly and Gough's turn :icon_chickcheers: 

Thanks for the beers you make Shawn :icon_drool2: 

Will pop a bottle of the Wild Thing tonight which have been resting in my wine fridge. Still have 10 or 11 bottles  

Cheers.


----------



## Ross (23/5/09)

Duff said:


> Trough Lolly and Gough's turn :icon_chickcheers:
> 
> Thanks for the beers you make Shawn :icon_drool2:
> 
> ...



+1 to the above - 2 of brewings gentlemen :icon_chickcheers: 

Cheers Ross


----------



## AndrewQLD (23/5/09)

Many happy returns for Lloydie, Trough Lollie and Gough.
And anyone else who has a birthday over the last week.

Andrew


----------



## Ross (28/5/09)

Happy Birthday Kook :icon_chickcheers: 

Will toast you with a few at tonights club meet :icon_cheers: 


Cheers Ross


----------



## Katherine (28/5/09)

Happy Birthday Kook....

Cheers katie


----------



## AndrewQLD (28/5/09)

Happy birthday Kook, hope you have a good one.

Andrew


----------



## therook (1/6/09)

Happy 50th Pedro ( Gulf Brewery ) and happy 27th Randy Rob

have a great day men

Rook :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## bonj (1/6/09)

Yes :super:

Happy birthday Pedro! May your day be full of these: :icon_chickcheers: 

And happy birthday Randyrob... May your code be free of bugs and your brews free from boilovers!


----------



## Doogiechap (1/6/09)

Happy birthday Randyrob !!
Have a nice start to winter bloke 
Cheers
Doug

edit ooh and happy biddie to you too Kook for the other day


----------



## browndog (3/6/09)

Happy birthday Pocket Beers, I'' down an ale or two in your honor tonight watching the baby blues give it to the toads tonight.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Screwtop (3/6/09)

Likewise PB will have a few for you this evening, long time since last beers in Melb.

Cheers and Happy Birthday

Screwy


----------



## bonj (3/6/09)

Happy Birthday Dave! :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Sully (6/6/09)

Happy B'day Bonj, PocketBeers and eveyone else I missed over the week.

:icon_cheers:


----------



## Batz (6/6/09)

Sully said:


> Happy B'day Bonj, PocketBeers and eveyone else I missed over the week.
> 
> :icon_cheers:




Sorry I missed you guys as well, to busy picking bloody Paw Paws.
I hope you had good ones.

Batz


----------



## InCider (6/6/09)

Happy Birthday Ross. Good to see you at the bulk buy today. I'll test my first AG tonite in your honor :icon_cheers: 

InCider.


----------



## PHARSYDE (6/6/09)

Happy birthday Bonj and Randy,

I'll be having a few for ya's.

PHARSYDE


----------



## Batz (6/6/09)

InCider said:


> Happy Birthday Ross. Good to see you at the bulk buy today. I'll test my first AG tonite in your honor :icon_cheers:
> 
> InCider.


----------



## InCider (6/6/09)

Batz said:


> View attachment 27808



:lol:


----------



## Screwtop (6/6/09)

Bonj, happy birthday mate, hope you had an enjoyable day, any news????

I toasted your birthday with a couple of nice ones tonight :icon_cheers:


----------



## bconnery (6/6/09)

Ben, Happy Birthday, perhaps times two, from Ben.


----------



## Ross (6/6/09)

InCider said:


> Happy Birthday Ross. Good to see you at the bulk buy today. I'll test my first AG tonite in your honor :icon_cheers:
> 
> InCider.



Mate, what makes you think it's my birthday, we share the same birthday on Halloween :lol: 

Happy Birthday Bonj :icon_chickcheers: 

Cheers Ross


----------



## winkle (6/6/09)

Hippy Barf-day Bonj!!


----------



## Gavo (7/6/09)

Happy birthday Fermented. Hmmn got to enjoy that number.

Cheers
Gavo.


----------



## bonj (7/6/09)

Screwtop said:


> Bonj, happy birthday mate, hope you had an enjoyable day, any news????
> 
> I toasted your birthday with a couple of nice ones tonight :icon_cheers:


Thanks Screwy! No news yet... Little guy takes after his dad... eternal procrastinator. 

Procrastinators of the world unite! 

Ahh, maybe tomorrow.


----------



## bonj (7/6/09)

Thanks for all the birthday wishes, guys. tapped my IPA last night. Not too bad, even if underattenuated. Got a great looking book on bread making, a quiver for my arrows and some Fat Yak and Murrays Nirvana Pale Ale, so I'm pleased with that.


----------



## AndrewQLD (7/6/09)

Bonj said:


> Thanks for all the birthday wishes, guys. tapped my IPA last night. Not too bad, even if underattenuated. Got a great looking book on bread making, a quiver for my arrows and some Fat Yak and Murrays Nirvana Pale Ale, so I'm pleased with that.



Hey Bonj, sorry I missed out yesterday, hope you had a happy day and all is well with you and yours.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## jayandcath (7/6/09)

Bonj said:


> Thanks for all the birthday wishes, guys. tapped my IPA last night. Not too bad, even if underattenuated. Got a great looking book on bread making, a quiver for my arrows and some Fat Yak and Murrays Nirvana Pale Ale, so I'm pleased with that.



Shit, sorry I missed your B'day Bonj. Bloody busy tiling at the moment and, he says under his breath, I'm out of beer. :angry: 
Hope you had a good one mate.

Jay


----------



## Sully (9/6/09)

Happy birthday Sqyre, shame the day didnt start off well, but it will get better (as long as you have full kegs)
Cheers


----------



## AndrewQLD (9/6/09)

Happy birthday Sqyre, hope you have a good one.

Andrew


----------



## Screwtop (9/6/09)

Happy Birthday Brucie old son. Geez your gettin on mate, good thing you've got Renae to do all the heavy work in the brewery :lol:

Cheers mate have a good one.

Screwy


----------



## Batz (9/6/09)

Happy Birthday Bruce, get the big shed rocking mate :icon_chickcheers: 

Batz


----------



## chappo1970 (9/6/09)

Happy Birthdi Bruce! I'll have a few in your honour tonight...

Chappo


----------



## TidalPete (9/6/09)

Many Happies To You Brucie mate. I will have a couple for you once this CAP is in the kettle & bubbling away.







TP


----------



## Adamt (9/6/09)

Happy birthday Brewce, knocking back a brew for you now... a coffee, that is!


----------



## Ross (9/6/09)

Happy birthday Brucie old mate :icon_chickcheers: 
Will knock the top off a few tonight in your honour :icon_drunk: 


Cheers Ross


----------



## jayandcath (9/6/09)

Well done Bruce, good to see you made it though another year old mate. Get that good wife of you to get you a big cold one or a hot one, either or. :icon_cheers: 

Jay


----------



## mossyrocks (9/6/09)

Bruce,

Happy Birthday and all the very best for today.

Cheers,

mossy


----------



## browndog (9/6/09)

Happy birthday Brucie, you don't look a day over 21!

cheers

Browndog


----------



## winkle (9/6/09)

Yo Sqyre, have a good one. :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## sqyre (9/6/09)

Thanks guys... we can all catch up for an Ale or 20 at the Swap...  

Sqyre.. :icon_cheers:


----------



## PistolPatch (9/6/09)

A huge happy to one of the funniest and most generous* buggers on the forum. Was going to call you today but only just got in the door sorry old son.

Hope you are having a top night and am hugely looking forward to seeing you in November.

Give it heaps,
Pat

* Thanks a heap for letting me sleep with Mrs Sqyre and for financially supporting the results without one word of complaint. You are the epitome of a good bloke :icon_cheers:


----------



## AndrewQLD (12/6/09)

Many happy returns kevnlis, hope all is well.

Andrew


----------



## Kleiny (12/6/09)

Have a great day Kevnlis

I hope to catch up soon

Trav


----------



## bonj (13/6/09)

Happy birthday Jayse.
And happy belated birthday, Kev


----------



## AndrewQLD (13/6/09)

Happy Birthday Jayse, having one for you.
Andrew


----------



## Ross (19/6/09)

:icon_chickcheers: HAPPY 18th BIRTHDAY JOSH :icon_chickcheers: 

Son & heir is 18 today & celebrating by taking next week off work....looks like dad will be packing hops next week.


Cheers Ross


----------



## .DJ. (19/6/09)

how good would it be to have your dad own a HB shop!!


----------



## Sully (22/6/09)

Many Happy returns to Mothballs, MHB and Katie and everyone else I have missed.. have a half dozen or so in your honour to I maker sure I dont leave anyone out. :icon_cheers:


----------



## bradsbrew (22/6/09)

Happy birthday Anthony, Will have an extra Pint just for you. :beer: 

Brad


----------



## AndrewQLD (22/6/09)

Many Happy returns to Mothballs, MHB and Katie, and a belated one for Josh, hope you all have a happy one.

Andrew


----------



## chappo1970 (22/6/09)

Many happy ones to Mothballs, MHB and Katie.

Mothballs you sly dog I only saw ya today... no wonder you offered me a beer at 9am in the morning LOL!


Chappo


----------



## Batz (22/6/09)

AndrewQLD said:


> Many Happy returns to Mothballs, MHB and Katie, and a belated one for Josh, hope you all have a happy one.
> 
> Andrew






All the best guys and girls................ Mothballs, MHB and Katie have a good one :icon_chickcheers: 

Missed yours Josh, I hope your over the hangover by now  

Batz


----------



## Katherine (22/6/09)

Cheers Guys....

Just a few Amber ales tonight... and a home made chinese meal... yum!


----------



## PistolPatch (22/6/09)

My goodness, it's a big one today :beerbang:

Can you all please post pics of yourselves brewing in just shorts. Tick your name below once you post each pic...

1. Katie
2. Katie
3. Katie
4. etc 

A very happy birthday to you Mothballs, MHB, Katie and any others missed or today.

Have fun :icon_cheers:


----------



## Mothballs (22/6/09)

Thanks for the good wishes folks and happy Birthday to MHB and Katie :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## PistolPatch (22/6/09)

Mothballs said:


> Thanks for the good wishes folks and happy Birthday to MHB and Katie :icon_chickcheers:



Anthony, where's your pic? We want you setting a good example for the others


----------



## browndog (22/6/09)

Happy Birthday Anthony, hope you have a good one mate.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Screwtop (22/6/09)

Geez, missed a few lately, cheers Anthony and Josh, hope he enjoys the time off. And you too Katie, Happy Birthday - made that Klsch yet?

Cheers,

Screwy


----------



## Katherine (22/6/09)

opps Happy Birthday MHB and Mothballs....



Patrick....! 


Anyway what beer would you be if you were a beer?


----------



## Katherine (22/6/09)

Screwtop said:


> Geez, missed a few lately, cheers Anthony and Josh, hope he enjoys the time off. And you too Katie, Happy Birthday - made that Klsch yet?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Screwy



Cheers Screwy... being thinking about that just yesterday! Well the Kolsch anyhow as Im always thinking about a certain beer... You never sent me the recipe! Ive got a hopburst to do next then the Kolsch Im thinking. Got to fight the boy over the pot! So look forward the receipe then expect many questions from me! Ill pm you my work email tommorow! 

Cheers

Katie...

And Mr Patch photo on it's way... bloody cold out side! how short do you want those shorts...?


----------



## PistolPatch (22/6/09)

Whaaaaat?

Anthony and Mark have gone to bed (sweet dreams you two) so it looks like you have to be the first to post your pic*  

As for the "what beer would you be question", though I like it, do a New Topic girl. This is the birthday suit thread or something like that.

 

* Don't let Lloydie post that video he showed me on his mobile phone though - that would be just wrong! A still from the video should be fine though :huh:


----------



## PistolPatch (22/6/09)

Katie said:


> And Mr Patch photo on it's way... bloody cold out side! how short do you want those shorts...?



Oh, I missed that post!

How short? That's a bit like that piece of string question in reverse.

I am really confused now.

Anyway, post that photo and we can work from there.

Stay tuned boys :icon_cheers:


----------



## LLoyd (22/6/09)

Sorry mate my turn to brew tonight... But just as a special treat for ya I brewed in a couple of Katie's panties... Mwaa!!


----------



## Screwtop (22/6/09)

Katie said:


> Cheers Screwy... being thinking about that just yesterday! Well the Kolsch anyhow as Im always thinking about a certain beer... You never sent me the recipe! Ive got a hopburst to do next then the Kolsch Im thinking. Got to fight the boy over the pot! So look forward the receipe then expect many questions from me! Ill pm you my work email tommorow!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> ...




Check your mail Katie
Sent: Tue 26/05/2009 11:45 AM
To: Your work email addy

Cheers,

Screwy


----------



## PistolPatch (22/6/09)

LloydieP said:


> Sorry mate my turn to brew tonight... But just as a special treat for ya I brewed in a couple of Katie's panties... Mwaa!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG! Had to copy and paste that one before it got deleted!!!!!

Lloydie, I am reporting you straight to the 2009 QLD Xmas Case Swap thread.

Now, go and change places with Katie - quickly!


----------



## MHB (22/6/09)

PistolPatch said:


> Whaaaaat?
> 
> Anthony and Mark have gone to bed (sweet dreams you two) so it looks like you have to be the first to post your pic*



No been out drinking BEER, thanks for the kind words.

Mark


----------



## PistolPatch (22/6/09)

Well don't go to bed mate. I think Katie is just getting changed or something  

Hope you had a top one mate. Am having another one for you right now :beer:


----------



## PostModern (22/6/09)

LloydieP said:


> Sorry mate my turn to brew tonight... But just as a special treat for ya I brewed in a couple of Katie's panties... Mwaa!!



LOL. How long until these pics become an internet sensation?


----------



## jayandcath (23/6/09)

Congrats Anthony, and Josh Late but still in)
Hope you guys had a good one.

Jay


----------



## bonj (23/6/09)

Sorry I missed your big days Josh and Anthony. But, as they say, your birthday's not over until you receive your last present, so I'll shout you a pint at the Xmas swap 

Happy birthday to the others I've missed too: Katie, MHB and anyone else I'm too blind to have noticed.


----------



## therook (23/6/09)

LloydieP said:


> Sorry mate my turn to brew tonight... But just as a special treat for ya I brewed in a couple of Katie's panties... Mwaa!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hope you had a great day Katie.

Lloydie, them pants make your arse look big  

Rook


----------



## Katherine (23/6/09)

Thanks Rook...

I finds them very uncomfortable!


----------



## Fents (23/6/09)

Happy b'day Katie. Hope it was a large one.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (23/6/09)

Frik I just got onto this, Happy "B" day Katie. Hugs & Kiss's.
Lloydie you are my type of wo-man. Haha, you F..ing crack me up! Shite we are going to have to make it a drag dinner. :lol: Are those panties food rated ? and how hot?  
GB


----------



## Katherine (23/6/09)

Fents said:


> Happy b'day Katie. Hope it was a large one.




Well from the previous pics.... you can see what a large one I had! 

Cheers GB... kiss and hug right back fella! See you when you get back... x


----------



## KHB (24/6/09)

Happy birthday to all that share the same day as myself
! Im having a beer for ya now

Cheers


----------



## chappo1970 (24/6/09)

Happy birthday KBH errr.. Scotty I'll sink one for ya!

Chappo


----------



## winkle (27/6/09)

Happy birthday GG, I'll sink a few for you 2nite. :chug:


----------



## lczaban (27/6/09)

winkle said:


> Happy birthday GG, I'll sink a few for you 2nite. :chug:



Cheers Winkle! I'll be enjoying a couple of quiet ales myself. Unfortunately I find myself in Nebo atm, so the best I can do is sink some CPAs... It could be worse I'm home tomorrow and I should be in for Campbell's brew day next week. I'll have to make up for lost time then :beerbang:

Edit : I just forgot - it's the big 3-0. I'd better make sure I get a few in tonight... :chug:


----------



## Sully (27/6/09)

Happy Birthday GG... will have a couple in your honour :beer:


----------



## clean brewer (27/6/09)

Happy Birthday GG :beerbang: Hope you are sinking a few Ukranian Ales  tonight mate....

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## lczaban (27/6/09)

clean brewer said:


> Happy Birthday GG :beerbang: Hope you are sinking a few Ukranian Ales  tonight mate....
> 
> :icon_cheers: CB



The Ukrainian Ales will have to wait unfortunately... I am lubricated on some mother's milk aka Coopers Pale Ale atm. I'm sure that there will be some belated HB drinks on the go in the coming days once I lob back into Brisvegas from the never-never in central-Qld tomorrow.

Cheers to Sully and CB for their thoughts - enjoy the beers boys! :beerbang: 

GG


----------



## Katherine (2/7/09)

Happy Birthday Pollux and Breezy....

Ill have a red wine for you tonight as I cant face what we have on tap. Not one of our better ones! :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Ross (6/7/09)

Happy Birthday Moonshadow  :icon_cheers: ... Can't believe i nearly missed BABBS only female member on her birthday 

Cheers Ross


----------



## Scruffy (6/7/09)

Yup, Hippy Burpday Moony!

Or Hoppy Beerday?


----------



## Klemmstein (7/7/09)

It is really amiss of me (and downright ignorant too) that I have missed the birthdays of two great blokes...

First one was Ben, Scotsman06, who's birthday was on the 24th of June and of course I can't forget the old bastard himself, namely the 
Back Yard Brewer, Andy who's birthday was on the 5th of July.

I trust that you both had an enjoyable birthday and next time we catch up, we'll have to have a yard glass or three, to celebrate and/or commiserate the milestones... :icon_drunk: 

Cheers guys,

K


----------



## Steve (10/7/09)

Happy Birthday Jye!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## AndrewQLD (10/7/09)

have a happy one Jye, I'll raise a RIS in your honor tonight.

Cheers

Andrew


----------



## TidalPete (10/7/09)

Many Happies Gravity. Was good to meet you last weekend. :icon_cheers: 






TP


----------



## TidalPete (10/7/09)

Many Happies to you too Jye. :icon_cheers: It's been a long time between drinks.  





TP


----------



## lczaban (10/7/09)

TidalPete said:


> Many Happies Gravity. Was good to meet you last weekend. :icon_cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cheers Pete - Likewise! :beer:


----------



## bonj (10/7/09)

Happy birthday Jye :icon_chickcheers: and GravityGuru


----------



## Jye (11/7/09)

Yay to me


----------



## PistolPatch (11/7/09)

Good on ya Jye!

All the best mate. Zizzle has recorded a special CD for your birthday I think  

You better like it - lol!

Take care and hope you have had a great one :beer:


----------



## Batz (11/7/09)

Jye said:


> Yay to me




Happy Birthday for yesterday old thing, not long at all between drinks, but I'm ready for a few more :beer: 

Batz


----------



## Screwtop (11/7/09)

Sorry Jye, slipped by me too. Many happy returns to the Neuclear Hop Doctor :lol:


Hope ya had a good one mate.

Screwy


----------



## chappo1970 (11/7/09)

Oh Boy I'm starting to have the memory of Screwy....CRAFT h34r: 

Belated Birthday wishes to Pollux, GG, Moony :wub: and Jye. I'll have a few for ya today to celebrate!

Cheers and Beers

Chappo


----------



## InCider (11/7/09)

Happy Birthday Pistol Patch and Jye for the other day! :icon_cheers: 

Will touch the kegs up for you both this arvo in front of the V8s...


----------



## Katherine (11/7/09)

Did I miss my daddys birthday... opps!


----------



## winkle (11/7/09)

Belated happy birthdays guys - I just knew there was a reason for drinking last nite.
Got the photographic proof back yet GG?


----------



## Steve (11/7/09)

....and a happy Birthday to wambesi today to :icon_drunk:


----------



## PistolPatch (11/7/09)

Katie said:


> Did I miss my daddys birthday... opps!



Wow! I get 2 birthdays this year - cool!

And it's the same day as wambesi - even cooler.

Hope you're having a top one wambesi. Give it heaps!

:beerbang: 
Pat


----------



## wambesi (11/7/09)

Thanks guys, ended up having one of the Moo Brew Imperial oak aged stouts and one of their pales.

Was going to brew a porter but having one hand not able and house full of sickies (me included) it was not to be!


----------



## chappo1970 (11/7/09)

Happy Berthdi PP and Wambesi! Already had a few for ya!

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## O'Henry (12/7/09)

Just got back from my birthday pub crawl through Sydney. Was Great! Hit the Taphouse, Pumphouse, JS Brewhouse, Redoak, Australian, Waterloo and Lord Nelson. Some great beers where enjoyed by all, especially at the first two pubs which almost no one I was with had been to. 

Cheers! :beer:


----------



## lczaban (12/7/09)

winkle said:


> Belated happy birthdays guys - I just knew there was a reason for drinking last nite.
> Got the photographic proof back yet GG?



I have Winkle, but I have yet to dissect and analyse the evidence for crimes against taste caused due to drinking... B) 

Best wishes to Jye, PP, Wambesi and O'Henry! :beer: 

BTW Chappo - I like the avatar change, see you down at The Clam! :beerbang:


----------



## winkle (17/7/09)

Hoppy birthday Frank :icon_cheers: .
I'll down a few saisons for ya 2nite.


----------



## Screwtop (17/7/09)

Many Happies Frank, hope it's a quiet day in the office, no long lunches now, hear!

Screwy


----------



## Batz (17/7/09)

Screwtop said:


> Many Happies Frank, hope it's a quiet day in the office, no long lunches now, hear!
> 
> Screwy




Happy Birthday Frank, Friday night at the Kin Kin local,I'll have a couple for ya ! :beer: 

Batz


----------



## bonj (17/7/09)

Many hoppy returns, Frank!

Screwy, you reminded me of the public service test:

Question: You leave the office at midday, eat lunch (30min), have a coffee with friends (45min), go shopping for an hour then return to the office. How long have you been at lunch? 

Answer: Half an hour.


----------



## TidalPete (17/7/09)

Happy Birthday Frank. 







Big pissup\reunion tonight so will have a few for you then.  

TP


----------



## Ross (17/7/09)

:icon_chickcheers: happy birthday Frank :icon_chickcheers: 

Sinking a few in your honour as i type :icon_cheers: 

Cheers Ross


----------



## Screwtop (17/7/09)

Bonj said:


> Many hoppy returns, Frank!
> 
> Screwy, you reminded me of the public service test:
> 
> ...



Yep, and if you don't make it back, have a signed P66 in the draw :lol:


----------



## Steve (31/7/09)

Happy Birthday Pok

Hope the move went well and you're all settled and brewing again.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## eric8 (31/7/09)

Happy B'day Brett,

hope everything is going great guns for you down in Radelaide. I will have a couple in your honour tonight!

:beer:


----------



## pokolbinguy (31/7/09)

Steve said:


> Happy Birthday Pok
> 
> Hope the move went well and you're all settled and brewing again.
> 
> ...






eric8 said:


> Happy B'day Brett,
> 
> hope everything is going great guns for you down in Radelaide. I will have a couple in your honour tonight!
> 
> :beer:




Thanks guys....no brewing has been done yet  ... but I will knock down a few CPA's when I get home from uni instead

Pok


----------



## browndog (4/8/09)

Hoppy Birthday Ned, I'll have an ale or two in your honor and think about you cooking up a guinea pig storm!

cheers

Browndog


----------



## chappo1970 (4/8/09)

Hoppy B'day Ned. Big Ups, I'll throw a Guinea Pig on the BBQ and down a pint of ale tonight in your honour.

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## winkle (4/8/09)

Have a good one Ned :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## TidalPete (4/8/09)

Many, Many Happies Ned. Have a great day! :icon_cheers: 







TP


----------



## Batz (4/8/09)

Happy Birthday Ned :icon_chickcheers: 

Sent you a pressy today as well !

Batz


----------



## AndrewQLD (4/8/09)

Many happy returns Ned, might get to have a beer with you one day!

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## TidalPete (4/8/09)

I sent you a pressy as well Ned. Better read your emails before the missus does. :lol: 

TP


----------



## PistolPatch (4/8/09)

Happy birthday you bearded old bastard  

Will try you for a phone beer shortly so try and stay coherent alright?


Pat


----------



## Duff (4/8/09)

Hello mate,

Happy birthday, brew day coming up in the next couple of weeks with a VIP guest :icon_chickcheers: 

Cheers.


----------



## Batz (4/8/09)

So where is the old hippy?

Must be a big night out on the town. Watch out for crocagators

Batz


----------



## PistolPatch (4/8/09)

Batz said:


> So where is the old hippy?
> 
> Must be a big night out on the town. Watch out for crocagators
> 
> Batz



I just had a phone beer with the silly old bugger and he is having beers around the fire rugged up in his flannys because the temperature has dropped to...

wait for it...

19 degrees!

He has checked the weather forecast and reckons it is going to drop right down to 17 tonight 

These far north bushmen suffer hardships we cannot possibly imagine.

He is in great form though, good on him!


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (5/8/09)

Thanks heaps guys ... had a good evening around the fire with the brew wench ... Just about over limit on my net for the month so only just checked in ... 

Cheerss and cheers again..

see you all in november..


----------



## Ross (5/8/09)

Happy Birthday Ned :icon_chickcheers: 

...& a happy birthday today to Kram :icon_chickcheers: 

Cheers Ross


----------



## browndog (5/8/09)

Happy Birthday Kram, you share it with my #1 son Nicholas who is 4 today, I'lll imbibe in an ale or two after work to celebrate the both of you, did you also get a scooter for your birthday by any chance?

cheers

Browndog


----------



## AndrewQLD (5/8/09)

Happy Birthday to you Kram, hope you had a good one, oh and of course Happy Birthday to your young fella Tony, hope Nicholas had a great day too.

Andrew


----------



## bonj (5/8/09)

Hoppy birthday Neddy, Kram and Nicholas... and may there be many more to follow. I'll have a celebratory drink for you all tonight. And Ned, I knew I was celebrating something last night


----------



## winkle (5/8/09)

Yo Kram, hippy barfday :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## kram (5/8/09)

Thanks Fellas!

No scooter Tony unfortunately. Caught something on the weekend so hopefully will be up for celebratory beering Friday night.


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (11/8/09)

Happy Birthday Sully,, have a good one mate ... Few porters after work will be had..

Cheers


----------



## clean brewer (11/8/09)

Happy Birthday Sully, hope you have a great day and Ill have a nice(hopefully) Topaz S.M.A.S.H in your honour mate......  

And, I made you a cake... Have to have it when I see you next....  






CB


----------



## Screwtop (11/8/09)

Happy Biffy Sully, enjoy the day


Also Ned sorry I missed yours was having a break at Agnes Waters with no Internet so missed it. 

Cheers brewers

Screwy


----------



## Gavo (11/8/09)

Happy birthday Sully, hope you have a good one.

Cheers
Gavo.


----------



## Batz (11/8/09)

Happy birthday Sully
I have a few people coming around for a barby this arvo so we'll all have a few for you :icon_chickcheers: 

Batz


----------



## Sully (11/8/09)

Thanks for the birthday wishes fellas. CB, thats one cracker cake. 

Cheers 

Sully


----------



## chappo1970 (11/8/09)

Hoppy Birthday Sully you old bugger!

Have a good one today and I'll have few cold ones in your honour

Chappo


----------



## TidalPete (11/8/09)

Many Happy Returns Sully.




Will have one for you this arvo. :icon_cheers: 

TP


----------



## Sully (11/8/09)

Chappo said:


> Hoppy Birthday Sully you old bugger!
> 
> Have a good one today and I'll have few cold ones in your honour
> 
> Chappo






TidalPete said:


> Many Happy Returns Sully.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Cheers Chappo & TP.


----------



## winkle (11/8/09)

Happy birthday Sully, perfect excuse for a beer this arvo :icon_cheers: .
Have a good one mate.


----------



## Katherine (11/8/09)

Happy Birthday Sully...


----------



## Sully (12/8/09)

Happy Birthday Cleanbrewer (ha practically twins seperated by a year and a day ). Heading to Chappos today so we will have quite a few in your honour and I think we will be brewing your Leftover APA too :icon_cheers: 

Thanks Winkle & Katie for your wishes yesterday.


----------



## bradsbrew (12/8/09)

Happy Birthday for yesterday Sully. Hope ya didnt have too many. Watch out for Chap Chap.  

Brad


----------



## AndrewQLD (12/8/09)

Many happy returns Clean Brewer, hope you have a big one, I'll raise a glass tonight.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Ross (12/8/09)

Happy birthday guys - not quite twins :icon_chickcheers: 

Cheers Ross


----------



## Screwtop (12/8/09)

Happy Birthday CB, hope you have a nice day, and a few nice beers.

Screwy


----------



## clean brewer (12/8/09)

Thanks guys, Ill be on it once I get out of this bloody place of work, bloody customers and coffees.. :angry: Dont they know its my birthday?? :blink: 

 CB


----------



## Katherine (12/8/09)

Happy BURP day Clean Brewer...


----------



## winkle (12/8/09)

Ross said:


> Happy birthday guys - not quite twins :icon_chickcheers:
> 
> Cheers Ross



Seperated at birth?  
Have a good one CB.


----------



## Batz (12/8/09)

Happy Birthday CB :beer: 

Batz


----------



## Gavo (12/8/09)

Happy birthday CB hope it's a good one. Don't work too hard.

Cheers
Gavo.


----------



## chappo1970 (12/8/09)

Hoppy berthdai CB  I be havin' a few in honour of a great bloke!

Cheers

Chappo :chug:


----------



## browndog (18/8/09)

Happy birthday Boozy the Clown....... long time no post!

cheers

Browndog


----------



## eric8 (19/8/09)

Appy b'day FGZ and Barra.
I need an excuse to have a beer or 2 tonight!


----------



## Barramundi (19/8/09)

cheers eric 
get into a few 
i know i will be


----------



## Fents (19/8/09)

Happy Birthday Narra! i'll raise a few for ya tonight.

should of orgainsed something for this weekend tho mate, dissapointed.


----------



## AndrewQLD (19/8/09)

Happy Birthday fatz, I'd raise one but I've no beer left.
Cheers anyway. :icon_cheers: 

Andrew


----------



## eric8 (19/8/09)

Barramundi said:


> cheers eric
> get into a few
> i know i will be


I think you just twisted my rubbery arm


----------



## Katherine (19/8/09)

Happy Birthday FatzG....

Ill have a few Hopbursts tonight and maybe a few All Amarillo Ales...

Cheers

katie


----------



## Cracka (19/8/09)

Happy B'day Fatz

I quit my job today in your honour :icon_cheers: 

Will be having a few tonight for both of us


----------



## Fatgodzilla (19/8/09)

Cracka said:


> Happy B'day Fatz
> 
> I quit my job today in your honour :icon_cheers:
> 
> Will be having a few tonight for both of us




You didn't need to do that but the old communist in me is impressed !



Thanks all for the messages of condolences on acquiring "senior" status. To my fellow birthday boys ... :icon_cheers:


----------



## browndog (19/8/09)

Happy birthday FGZ,
Here's to you and the boy's doing a number on the broncos on friday night.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## chappo1970 (19/8/09)

Happy Birthday FATZG!!!

Tip St George this week mate... don't say I never give ya anything?

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## Sully (19/8/09)

Happy Birthday Fatz. 

You must be due for a trek up this way somethime soon??

Cheers

Sully


----------



## lczaban (19/8/09)

Happy B'day Fatz! Take it easy and hopefully it isn't too long before you are back up this way again enjoying some brews with the Brisvegas boyz!

:beerbang: Cheers, GG


----------



## schooey (19/8/09)

Many happy returns for the day, Fatz, you big hairy bastard! Cheers from one front rower to another, having a Murray's Wild Thing in honour of your birthday... :icon_cheers:


----------



## Fatgodzilla (20/8/09)

Thanks all for the messages of condolences on acquiring "senior" status. 

Dragons are morals this Friday .. Uncle Wayne ripped into the boys after last week in Canberra - popped a few big heads! (will be there !) 

Looking at Qld in November ..the show at Sqyres's place maybe .....


----------



## therook (20/8/09)

Happy birthday for yesterday big fellas ( Barra and Fatz )

Rook


----------



## winkle (24/8/09)

Happy birthday B-chan, hope you're giving the old tun a serious workout real soon :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## therook (27/8/09)

Happy Birthday

Wardy
barls
Homekegger
Spills

Thats 4 shouts tonight :icon_chickcheers: 

Rook


----------



## chappo1970 (27/8/09)

Looks like I'm having few tonight! :icon_cheers: 

Happy birthday

Wardy
Barls
Homekegger
Spills
Bchan

Have good one!

Must have Christmas Party season 9 months ago huh?

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## Weizguy (27/8/09)

Fatgodzilla said:


> You didn't need to do that but the old communist in me is impressed !
> 
> Thanks all for the messages of condolences on acquiring "senior" status. To my fellow birthday boys ... :icon_cheers:


Well done on your birthday.

So you ate another old Communist? They are a bit chewy, eh?
Sounds like a birthday treat each year, or is "old communist" a euphemism for something else?

Les out


----------



## Fents (27/8/09)

happy birthday Wardy, barls and spillsy.

spillsy mia still on his 5 acre land out in whoop whoop somewhere?


----------



## brettprevans (27/8/09)

Happy B'day spillsy and wardy

yeah spillsy is out spa country way still (dalesford)


----------



## homekegger1 (27/8/09)

therook said:


> Happy Birthday
> 
> Wardy
> barls
> ...






Chappo said:


> Looks like I'm having few tonight! :icon_cheers:
> 
> Happy birthday
> 
> ...



Thanks boys. Having a couple myself to celebrate. 

Chappo, that was my guess a few years back. I think my mum and her sister went to a party together back in the 70's, because I have a cousin 6 days older than I. Coincidence??? Perhaps.... h34r: 

Happy B'day To the other boys too. If only I knew Barls was riding my coattail. Damn sleepy ET.. lol

Cheers

HK


----------



## syd_03 (27/8/09)

Happy birthday Barls hope it is a good night. Might drink your braggot tonight to celebrate.

Happy belated birthday to Fatz too, I hadn't been checking birthdays of late sorry.


----------



## Cracka (28/8/09)

Happy B'day Chappo, you old bastard.


----------



## Katherine (28/8/09)

Happy Birthday Chap Chap...


----------



## AndrewQLD (28/8/09)

Happy birthday Qldkev, I had no idea you were such an old fart.
Happy birthday to Chappo and Peels as well.
Hope you all have a big night  

Andrew


----------



## therook (28/8/09)

Happy Birthday Peel's you old Fart

:chug: 

Rook


----------



## winkle (28/8/09)

Happy birthday day you lot.
I'll attempt to drink your share of the booze as well tonight, Chap Chap  .


----------



## Fents (28/8/09)

Biggups Peels, happy birthday champ.


----------



## eric8 (28/8/09)

Happy b'day Chap Chap, will have a few in your honour tonight. And to Peels as well.


----------



## brettprevans (28/8/09)

Happy B'Day Chap Chap. may all your fishing expiditions be sucessful. I'll have a couple tonight for you and my sanity!


----------



## Gavo (28/8/09)

Happy birthday Chap Chap, hope you have a good one without a sore head in the morning.

Cheers
Gavo.


----------



## clean brewer (28/8/09)

+1 to all the well wishes Chappo, have a great weekend.. :beer: Ill brew my Barleywine in your honour tomoz mate... :icon_drool2: 

CB


----------



## bradsbrew (28/8/09)

Happy Birthday Chap Chap. heres ya present. http://www.kontraband.com/videos/19070/Sexy-Sheep-Shearing/. Right up your umm..Alley mate. :lol: 

Brad


----------



## barls (28/8/09)

homekegger1 said:


> Thanks boys. Having a couple myself to celebrate.
> 
> Chappo, that was my guess a few years back. I think my mum and her sister went to a party together back in the 70's, because I have a cousin 6 days older than I. Coincidence??? Perhaps.... h34r:
> 
> ...


whos older any way im 29, thanks to all the rest i wasnt in any state to reply. after the roachford 6 in the middle.


----------



## syd_03 (29/8/09)

no worries Barls, your braggot sure layed me up, same one we had at yours on the brewday?


----------



## browndog (31/8/09)

Happy Birthday Renae (MrsSqyre)Hope you get some nice pressies, looking forward to catching up in November.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (31/8/09)

Happy birthday Ren ,, will toast too you later this arvo ,, Cheers girl ...
Give you your pressie at the swap .


----------



## Sully (31/8/09)

Happy Birthday Ren. Will have a few few in your honour tonight.


----------



## bconnery (31/8/09)

Hapy Birthday Mrs Sqyre, Chappo and anyone else who may be celebrating / commiserating their birthday around this time. 
I raised some beers on somebody's behalf during the end of last week and the weekend so just sort it out amongst yourselves


----------



## chappo1970 (31/8/09)

Happy Birthday Mrs Sqyre :wub: . I hope Bruce gave you something big for your birthday?

Cheers

Chappo

BTW Thanks to Cracka, Katie, AndrewQld, Winkle, Fents, Eric8, CM2, Gavo, CleanBrewer,BradsBrews and bconnery for the well wishes. Had a cracker of weekend I'll be posting up something later.


----------



## bconnery (31/8/09)

Chappo said:


> I'll be posting up something later.



You? Posting? I'll believe it when I see it


----------



## raven19 (31/8/09)

Echoing those Birthday wishes to Chappo Snr and all others on the weekend.

I hope you had a grand time making beer, drinking beer and crushing more grain!


----------



## mossyrocks (31/8/09)

Happy birthday to all I've missed over the last couple of weeks.

Especially, Chappo & Sully.

I do need to review this a bit more often.

Cheers


----------



## TidalPete (31/8/09)

Many Belated Happies to all I those missed recently especially Chappo, Mrs Sqyre & Qldkev.






TP


----------



## Adamt (31/8/09)

Wow, MrsSqyre! TWENTY TWO?! You don't look a day older than 16. Congrats!


----------



## winkle (31/8/09)

Happy Birthday Renae :icon_cheers:


----------



## PistolPatch (31/8/09)

Geez, I have missed a few big ones. Cheers to all those in the last month and to chappo for the weekend :chug: 

As for you Mrs Sqyre...

I'll be giving you the same thing as Mr Sqyre and Ned but you know that mine will be the biggest and the best don't you darlin'?

Hope you're having a perfect night,
Patch xoxoh!


----------



## MrsSqyre (1/9/09)

Thanks Everyone for your birthday wishes, I had a quiet one yesterday mostly because I was still recovering from the weekend. Can't wait to catch up with you all at the swap. 

Cheers
Ren






Chappo said:


> Happy Birthday Mrs Sqyre :wub: . I hope Bruce gave you something big for your birthday?



He sure did!!!! 



PistolPatch said:


> As for you Mrs Sqyre...
> 
> I'll be giving you the same thing as Mr Sqyre and Ned but you know that mine will be the biggest and the best don't you darlin'?
> 
> ...



Of course Pat!!!!


----------



## winkle (2/9/09)

Happy birthday Paul H, I can use you as an excuse for a few Irish Reds :icon_cheers:


----------



## bonj (2/9/09)

Happy birthday Paul_H.... or Mr Rabbit or something


----------



## chappo1970 (2/9/09)

Happy burthday PaulH and Mantis. I'll have a stout or two in your honour!


----------



## Paul H (2/9/09)

Thanks Boys will be having a couple as well now that I have hit the half way mark of 40! :icon_cheers: 

Cheers

Paul


----------



## chappo1970 (2/9/09)

Paul H said:


> Thanks Boys will be having a couple as well now that I have hit the half way mark of 40! :icon_cheers:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Paul




40 half way? Meh your not even close. The official definition of "Mid Life" as being middle or half way is 43 PaulH. Therefore you have 3 years to go yet and are merely an adult. :icon_cheers: 

(shut up all you young whipper snappers or I'll chase ya around with me walking cane, I can hear you snickering :angry: )


----------



## Katherine (9/9/09)

Happy Birthday Crundle! :chug:


----------



## chappo1970 (9/9/09)

Hoppy birthday crundle! :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## winkle (9/9/09)

Happy birthday Crundle :icon_cheers: , brewing in the birthday suit today?


----------



## crundle (9/9/09)

Thanks guys (and girls)!

Got 2 more kegs for my birthday today (bless the missus and the kids, how did they know I wanted them?) and some grain, so yeah, just got busy doing my first ever afternoon brew session, making a nice sounding bitter designed by Butters for my Grandad, then will follow on tomorrow I think with a Galaxy Pale Ale.

Loving having 5 kegs, I feel like I actually have some capacity to get beers ready ahead of time instead of the usual one keg blowing right when you only have one more keg that is not quite ready to go, and the other one is for a case swap/party and you know you can't have one!

cheers,

Crundle


----------



## raven19 (9/9/09)

Echoing the 'Happy Brithday Crundle' vibe to you good sir.

More kegs are never enough.

What is worse is when you have more kegs than fridge space.... I have a dunkelweisen ready to drink but alas no fridge room!!!!!!!


----------



## winkle (10/9/09)

Happy biffday PP. I'll sample a few Irish Reds tonight in your direction :chug:

Edit: any excuse, day off tomorrow.


----------



## eric8 (10/9/09)

Pistol, happy big one's mate, will definitely have a couple in your honour tonight, and am looking forward to catching up next month  

eric


----------



## Katherine (10/9/09)

eric8 said:


> Pistol, happy big one's mate, will definitely have a couple in your honour tonight, and am looking forward to catching up next month
> 
> eric




Wrong Pistol Eric..... 

Pistol Patch not Pete. Never seen Pistol Pete on the board! Though Pistol Patch certainly acts 30....


----------



## therook (10/9/09)

Katie said:


> Wrong Pistol Eric.....
> 
> Pistol Patch not Pete. Never seen Pistol Pete on the board! Though Pistol Patch certainly acts 30....




I think Patch has just been kicked in the balls :lol: 

Happy birthday Pete

Rook


----------



## hayden (10/9/09)

might as well have some beers as well happy b'day mate


----------



## Katherine (10/9/09)

therook said:


> I think Patch has just been kicked in the balls :lol:
> 
> Happy birthday Pete
> 
> Rook



Rook who is Pete?


----------



## eric8 (10/9/09)

Katie said:


> Wrong Pistol Eric.....
> 
> Pistol Patch not Pete. Never seen Pistol Pete on the board! Though Pistol Patch certainly acts 30....


 :huh: , Katie have you been drinking??? I only wrote Pistol, not Pat or Pete!!
Actually I think I have figured out the problem, you HAVEN'T been drinking have you!! 

Then again I have have seen what you are talking about, my bad! D'oh, maybe I need a beer.


----------



## Screwtop (10/9/09)

Hey PP, I'll raise a glass of carbonated water to your health tonight. All the best mate.

Screwy


----------



## Ross (10/9/09)

I've missed heaps of Birthdays over the last 2 weeks.... I thought there was a reason we felt impelled to celebrate every night in NY.
All the best everyone :icon_chickcheers: 


cheers Ross


----------



## Ross (10/9/09)

eric8 said:


> Pistol, happy big one's mate, will definitely have a couple in your honour tonight, and am looking forward to catching up next month
> 
> eric




i don't think he'll see your message Eric B) 

Pistol Pete
Joined: 17-February 05
Profile Views: 3*
Last Seen: 20th June 2005 - 08:56 AM 
Local Time: Sep 10 2009, 02:59 PM
1 posts (0 per day)

cheers Ross


----------



## Sully (10/9/09)

Happy birthday PP and everyone else I missed in the last couple of weeks. 

Will have a couple for each one that I have missed to make up for it.


----------



## therook (10/9/09)

Katie said:


> Rook who is Pete?




Someone's little boy  

Rook


----------



## Katherine (10/9/09)

PP has had three birthdays this year!


----------



## eric8 (10/9/09)

Ross said:


> i don't think he'll see your message Eric B)
> 
> Pistol Pete
> Joined: 17-February 05
> ...


 :lol: thanks Ross, I will be able to sleep easy now, I will still have a beer for PP anyhoo.


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (11/9/09)

Happy Birthday Ben , hope its a good one ,, glass raising this arvo .. cheers

see ya in Nov..


----------



## AndrewQLD (11/9/09)

Many happy returns Ben, hope you have a big one planned tonight.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Screwtop (11/9/09)

Happy Birthday Dr Strangebrew, will down a soda water in your honour tonight, will have to close my eyes and imagine orange and spices :lol:

All the best Ben,

Screwy


----------



## chappo1970 (11/9/09)

Hoppy sour birthday Ben. I'll have to dig up a framboise to toast it tonight.

Chap Chap


----------



## bconnery (11/9/09)

Screwtop said:


> Happy Birthday Dr Strangebrew, will down a soda water in your honour tonight, will have to close my eyes and imagine orange and spices :lol:
> 
> All the best Ben,
> 
> Screwy


Or just add them


----------



## bonj (11/9/09)

Just imagine Marilyn Monroe or the current equivalent.... "Happy Birthday Mr Connery.... Happy Birthday.. to..... you......"


----------



## winkle (11/9/09)

Bonj said:


> Just imagine Marilyn Monroe or the current equivalent.... "Happy Birthday Mr Connery.... Happy Birthday.. to..... you......"



Damn it Bonj, now I've got a mental picture of you in a sequined dress singing that into a microphone. :blink: 

Happy birthday Ben, I'll crack a few acerola ales and probably a saison or two in your direction. :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Ross (11/9/09)

Happy Birthday Ben.

Just recieved a trial case of beers from these guys & was wondering who to share & critique them with :icon_chickcheers: 


Cheers Ross


----------



## TidalPete (11/9/09)

Many Happy returns Ben. 
Have a great day.






TP


----------



## bconnery (11/9/09)

Ross said:


> Happy Birthday Ben.
> 
> Just recieved a trial case of beers from these guys & was wondering who to share & critique them with :icon_chickcheers:
> 
> ...



Sounds good to me...

Already had a great month. Got some Rogue's for father's day including the two Soba ones I'm looking forward to trying. 
Today's present was a 6 month subscription to the MicroBeer Club which I've been enjoying recently so I am doing very well beer wise so far 

Still got my wedding anniversary to come this month too


----------



## Katherine (11/9/09)

Happy Birthday Bconnery...


----------



## bconnery (11/9/09)

Katie said:


> Happy Birthday Bconnery...



Thanks Katie, and everyone else too!

Happy Birthday to Oblomov, DarkFaerytale, fleshy and mesoneouppy aswell...


----------



## Batz (11/9/09)

Happy Birthday Ben, and Pat ! and all the others that celebrated a birthday while I kept your lights burning! :lol: 

Batz


----------



## browndog (11/9/09)

Happy birthday Ben, you shoulda gota new hat for you birthday mate!

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Ross (12/9/09)

Happy birthday Richardr 
Hope you are keeping well :icon_chickcheers: 

cheers Ross


----------



## petesbrew (14/9/09)

Happy birthday Eric8, (and all the others!)


----------



## Katherine (14/9/09)

Happy Birthday Eric8 had a few for you on the weekend! :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Katherine (14/9/09)

Happy Birthday Eric8 had a few for you on the weekend! :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## eric8 (14/9/09)

Thanks Pete and Katie, I had a few for me too :icon_drunk: , hehe.
Pete I hope you got home all right on Sat night.


----------



## petesbrew (14/9/09)

Dodgy Phone Pic from the Taphouse on saturday night. 
I think this was the Old Crustacean Barleywine... or the TTLL.


----------



## glennheinzel (14/9/09)

To Eric (and others) 

Alles gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## eric8 (14/9/09)

HAHAHAHAHA, what a piar of muggs.


----------



## PistolPatch (14/9/09)

Happy birthday eric! Really looking forward to having a heap of beers with you in October - it's been way too long.

Just gone back 2 pages and see that I missed crundle, Ben and my third birthday this year. Damn!

Hope you guys had a good one.

:super: 
Pat


----------



## eric8 (14/9/09)

Danke Rukh.
Cheers PP!! Did I get it right this time Katie h34r: 
Pat really looking forward to October as well, might have to have a few days off the beers before I come over. <_<


----------



## Fents (14/9/09)

biggups eric8. hope you had a massive one. boom selekta.


----------



## eric8 (14/9/09)

Fents said:


> biggups eric8. hope you had a massive one. boom selekta.


Ta Fents, I think Pete's pic below was early on in the evening on Sat, it just got worse from there, u dun kno, big tings agwarn!!! :icon_cheers:


----------



## chappo1970 (14/9/09)

Happy birthday eric have a great one mate!


----------



## Katherine (15/9/09)

eric8 said:


> Ta Fents, I think Pete's pic below was early on in the evening on Sat, it just got worse from there, u dun kno, big tings agwarn!!! :icon_cheers:




Drinking Barley Wine early in the night!  how was the head the next day!


----------



## petesbrew (15/9/09)

Katie said:


> Drinking Barley Wine early in the night!  how was the head the next day!


Nothing a berocca or two can't fix.


----------



## eric8 (15/9/09)

HAHA, I don't think I even had any Panadols, I did do a brew but alas no drinking just some red cordial :lol: . Had 2 glasses of wine the next night, that was more than enough.


----------



## Katherine (17/9/09)

A massive Happy Birthday to Jase71...

Hope you have a good one DUDE! Ill have a golden ale for you tonight!


----------



## chappo1970 (17/9/09)

Happy ANZAC DAY Jase71! :lol: 

Errr... Sorry Birthday...


----------



## Steve (18/9/09)

Happy Birthday Adamt!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## bonj (18/9/09)

Hoppy Birthday Adamt! :super: :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## chappo1970 (18/9/09)

Happy Berthday Adam! I'll crack that bottle VB Raw i was saving in your honour!

Hope you have good mate.


----------



## Katherine (18/9/09)

Happy Birthday AdamT


----------



## Adamt (18/9/09)

Steve said:


> Happy Birthday Adamt!
> Cheers
> Steve






Bonj said:


> Hoppy Birthday Adamt! :super: :icon_chickcheers:






Chappo said:


> Happy Berthday Adam! I'll crack that bottle VB Raw i was saving in your honour!
> 
> Hope you have good mate.






Katie said:


> Happy Birthday AdamT




Thanks guys (and gal)! Looking forward to knocking off in the afternoon (literally 12:01pm) and knocking the top off a couple, there's a doppelbock and an IIPA in the fridge 

Gee, I'm getting old


----------



## chappo1970 (18/9/09)

Adamt said:


> Thanks guys (and gal)! Looking forward to knocking off in the afternoon (literally 12:01pm) and knocking the top off a couple, there's a doppelbock and an IIPA in the fridge
> 
> Gee, I'm getting old




Yes you are getting old 

as you forgot to mention that bottle of VB Raw lurking in the fridge h34r: (Why do I suddenly feel I may have over stepped some imaginary mark and some back will be in order?)


----------



## Adamt (18/9/09)

No Vee-Braw in my fridge, son. (I'm old enough to start saying "son", right?) Why? It's all been consumed:


----------



## Ross (18/9/09)

:icon_chickcheers: Happy Birthday Adam :icon_chickcheers: 
Will knock a few over in your honour tonight :icon_drunk: 

Cheers Ross


----------



## eric8 (18/9/09)

:icon_cheers: to you Adam, hop you have a great b'day!


----------



## PistolPatch (18/9/09)

Cheers to you Adam. Give it heaps tonight - you have two days to recover!

And yes, you are getting old - 23. Two more years until the 1/4 century so hang in there mate.

 
Pat


----------



## InCider (18/9/09)

And Happy Birthday to you Tidal Pete. Having a few in your honour right now mate :beer:


----------



## PistolPatch (18/9/09)

InCider said:


> And Happy Birthday to you Tidal Pete. Having a few in your honour right now mate :beer:


 Another week until Tidal's, Seany Boy. You are getting way ahead of yourself .


----------



## Adamt (18/9/09)

Thanks afternoon guys! 


...and San, bite me! :E


----------



## InCider (18/9/09)

Adamt said:


> Thanks afternoon guys!
> 
> 
> ...and San, bite me! :E



Chomp chomp chomp!


----------



## Doogiechap (19/9/09)

Some big birthday wishes to a certain WA retailer who appears to be reaching the 1/2 century mark.
Happy Birthday Nev OLD chap :lol: .
I'll raise one in your honor after work tonight.
Cheers
Doug


----------



## Katherine (19/9/09)

Is it Nev's birthday  !!!!!! I thought he was turning 8!

Ill have a few hundred with you Nev! Cant wait!

Love Katie xxx


----------



## Batz (19/9/09)

Katie said:


> Is it Nev's birthday  !!!!!! I thought he was turning 8!
> 
> Ill have a few hundred with you Nev! Cant wait!
> 
> Love Katie xxx




Happy Birthday Nev & Happy Birthday for next week Tidalpete (in case I don't get to the net in Bilo)

Batz


----------



## PistolPatch (19/9/09)

Happy birthday Nifty!

Just about to jump in my van. Might drop in - just for a quick one though 

Better grab my camera....


----------



## Kleiny (20/9/09)

Happy birthday hutch 

have a great day

Kleiny


----------



## PHARSYDE (21/9/09)

Happy B'Day Nev,

I hope you it finished up alright on Saturday?

Look forward to seeing the pics?

Cheers PHARSYDE


----------



## Katherine (21/9/09)

PHARSYDE said:


> Happy B'Day Nev,
> 
> I hope you it finished up alright on Saturday?
> 
> ...




Nev... ended up quite wobbly! Lloydie made me go home way to early! Lots of fun was had!


----------



## Ross (29/9/09)

:icon_chickcheers: Happy Birthday Stagger & Hogan :icon_chickcheers: 

Cracking a Brew Dog Devine Rebel in your honour :icon_cheers: 

Cheers Ross


----------



## Screwtop (29/9/09)

Happy birthday Hoges old son, sorry but have to toast your good health in Soda Water tonight.


All the best,

Screwy


----------



## eric8 (6/10/09)

PeteOz
happy b'day sir, hope you have some beer left after the weekend so you can toast one to yourself. I will try and have 1 or 2 in your honour.
:icon_cheers:


----------



## syd_03 (6/10/09)

Happy birthday PeteOz-- Ill have a few for you at the taphouse tonight


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (10/10/09)

Happy Birthday Duff ... Dag ale in your honor this arvo ... 
Cheers


----------



## Steve (10/10/09)

FNQ Bunyip said:


> Happy Birthday Duff ... Dag ale in your honor this arvo ...
> Cheers




Yep, happy Birthday Duff and Fraser John.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (10/10/09)

How rude of me only passing on best wishes too Duff.... Sorry the rest celebrating today,, Happy Birthday all ...


----------



## AndrewQLD (10/10/09)

Happy Birthday Duff, hope you have a great day, same to you Fraser John.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## chappo1970 (10/10/09)

Happy burthday Duff and Fraser John. I will sure to have a few in your honour tonight!


----------



## fraser_john (10/10/09)

Happy birthday to me fellow brewers on this day!

Duff, beers, wraith, brewstout, motteh, RagingBull, gary gamble

I have an evening planned with grilled pork knuckle, beers, fire pit and a cigar.


----------



## Duff (10/10/09)

Thanks all, and happy birthday to the others.

Will be enjoying a solid day of SFA :icon_chickcheers: 

Cheers.


----------



## bulp (10/10/09)

Happy b day Saint Fraser John of Hops, will raise a Hefe in your honor mate, I'll have to get you over one of these days to see how your hops are doing :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## TidalPete (10/10/09)

Many Happies Duff, Hoges, & others. Will raise a glass to you all this arvo.









TP


----------



## RagingBull (10/10/09)

happy birthday to wall on this great day of births. Too drunk right now... flew up to brisbane (home) octoberfest!


----------



## Screwtop (10/10/09)

Many Happies Duff, will down a sparkling soda with lemon and a sprig of mint in your honour tonight. :icon_cheers: 

Screwy


----------



## Ross (12/10/09)

:icon_chickcheers: Happy Birthday :icon_chickcheers: Roger Mellie

Whoops, missed Duff & Fraser John in last few days - Happy Birthday all...  

cheers Ross


----------



## Steve (17/10/09)

Happy Birthday Browndog! What've you got planned?
Cheers ya old fart
Steve


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (17/10/09)

happy birthday Browndog ,, won't be too long and I'll raise a glass ... Cheers ,....


----------



## AndrewQLD (17/10/09)

Happy Birthday Browndog, hope you have a good one, I'll toast you tonight.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## TidalPete (17/10/09)

Many Happies Browndog. Will have one for you this arvo. :icon_cheers: 





TP


----------



## Batz (17/10/09)

Happy Birthday Tony, have a good one mate ! :icon_chickcheers: 

Batz


----------



## chappo1970 (17/10/09)

Happy birthday BrownDog! :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Ross (17/10/09)

:icon_chickcheers: Happy Birthday Tony you old dog :icon_chickcheers: 
I'll sink a few in your honour this evening :icon_drunk: 

Cheers Ross


----------



## Jye (17/10/09)

Have a good one BD and enjoy those beers :icon_cheers:


----------



## mossyrocks (17/10/09)

All the very best on your birthday Browndog. :icon_chickcheers: 

Hope you have a great day.

Cheers,

mossy


----------



## Screwtop (17/10/09)

Hey BD, many happies mate, will drink to your health by having 46 sips of soda water with lemon and mint :lol: new use for kegs!

Seriously mate enjoy your day,

Mike


----------



## winkle (17/10/09)

Happy birthday BrownDog old mate :icon_chickcheers: .
I'm currently raising a glass of chilled rainwater in your direction.
After mashout I'll upgrade that to a Galactic Imperium. B)


----------



## bonj (17/10/09)

Happy Birthday Browndog! Hope you're having a relaxing day :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## browndog (17/10/09)

Thanks Guys,
I've been enjoying a nice BBQ with the family this arvo, BBQ ribs, BBQ prawns and of course a few tasty pale ales. Just about ready for a kip now.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Doogiechap (17/10/09)

Happy birthday old chap 
I'll have an APA in your name tonight whilst I'm brewing an IIPA


----------



## PistolPatch (17/10/09)

Donya Tony 

Just toasting you now with an Oktoberfest mate which is leaving rather a nice taste in my mouth.

Greatly looking forward to catching you in 28 more sleeps. And remember this year not to let InCider leave ANY taste in your mouth okay?

Spot ya!
Patch


----------



## Ross (18/10/09)

:icon_chickcheers: *HAPPY BIRTHDAY YARDY*  :icon_chickcheers: 

Nearly missed ya... toasting with a nice shiraz  

cheers Ross


----------



## clean brewer (18/10/09)

Yes, Happy Birthday Yardy, Ive been chugging a few Pale Ales for you and a couple Kit Pale Ales I found....  

Have a good one mate....

:beer: CB


----------



## Batz (18/10/09)

Happy Birthday Dave, we'll catch up for a beer sooner or later.

Batz


----------



## chappo1970 (18/10/09)

Hoppy birhday Yardy :beer: 

I'll have to name this brew after ya mate!

Yardies Long Shot APA :chug: 


Chap Chap


----------



## Screwtop (18/10/09)

Cheers Yard, Will have one for you when I can :lol:


----------



## Adamt (20/10/09)

Happy Birthday Tony! Are you still stuck in Niugini?


----------



## Steve (20/10/09)

Adamt said:


> Happy Birthday Tony! Are you still stuck in Niugini?



Ave a goody Tony! All the best!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## chappo1970 (20/10/09)

Hoppy Birthday Tony! I'll make sure to have a few in your honour tonight mate! :icon_cheers:


----------



## clean brewer (20/10/09)

Chappo said:


> Hoppy Birthday Tony! I'll make sure to have a few in your honour tonight mate! :icon_cheers:



From me aswell Tony, I have a few everynight for everyone........ :icon_drunk: 

CB


----------



## raven19 (20/10/09)

Cheers to you Tony on your Birthday.

I hope you have a few nice frothies today!

Along with some appropriate food covered in your hot chilli's!!! :icon_drunk:


----------



## winkle (20/10/09)

:icon_chickcheers: 
Have a good one Tony.


----------



## eric8 (20/10/09)

Happy B'day Tony, hope you have a good one and pour some beers from your new taps.
:icon_cheers:


----------



## bonj (20/10/09)

Hoppy Birthday Tony :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Screwtop (20/10/09)

Many Happies Tony, all the best. I can have a beer this Sat after 8 weeks so I'll have one for you then, ........just one :lol:

Cheers,

Screwy


----------



## TidalPete (20/10/09)

Almost missed your big day Tony. Hany Happies mate. :icon_cheers:







TP


----------



## Batz (20/10/09)

Hey hoppy birthday old thing :icon_chickcheers: 

Have a good one mate, about to pour a Far Kin Ale in your honor.

Batz


----------



## AndrewQLD (20/10/09)

How the hell did I miss Yardy's birthday, hope you had a happy one, you too of course Tony.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Ross (20/10/09)

:icon_chickcheers: Happy rice gulls old bean :icon_chickcheers: 

>>> & happy birthday to bulp as well :icon_chickcheers: 


cheers Ross


----------



## PistolPatch (21/10/09)

Cheers to that AHB forum legend Tony :super: Hope you had a great one.

Give it heaps bulp.


Pat


----------



## bulp (22/10/09)

Ross said:


> >>> & happy birthday to bulp as well :icon_chickcheers:
> 
> 
> cheers Ross






PistolPatch said:


> Give it heaps bulp.
> 
> 
> Pat



Thanks Lads , and happy belated bday Tony, browndog and Yardy


----------



## fraser_john (23/10/09)

Happy Birthday cdbrown and the others having a birthday today.


----------



## Maple (29/10/09)

HBD Quintrex... will have a look a getting a funky something from purvis tonight in your honour.


----------



## bconnery (30/10/09)

Happy birthday in advance for Ross, Incider and others...
I'll have a couple in your honour tonight, again in advance


----------



## jonocarroll (30/10/09)

Any members who happen to make their way into Adelaide tonight are welcome to join me for a drink or two at the Belgian Beer Cafe after work.


----------



## Adamt (30/10/09)

Your shout? :icon_chickcheers:

Will not be able to make it but happy birthday nonetheless!


----------



## jonocarroll (30/10/09)

Adamt said:


> Your shout? :icon_chickcheers:


Those prices? Not bloody likely.



Adamt said:


> Will not be able to make it but happy birthday nonetheless!


Cheers! :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (31/10/09)

Happy Birthday Too... ROSS , INSIDER and GAVO ,,, have a great day guys ...I'll Raise a glass of ale in your honor this evening .....


Happy birthday too the other brewers that are celerbrating today as well ...


Could be a messy arvo shech .....


CHEERS :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Steve (31/10/09)

FNQ Bunyip said:


> Happy Birthday Too... ROSS , INSIDER and GAVO ,,, have a great day guys ...I'll Raise a glass of ale in your honor this evening .....
> 
> 
> Happy birthday too the other brewers that are celerbrating today as well ...
> ...



:icon_chickcheers: 

Happy Birthday guys!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## clean brewer (31/10/09)

Happy Birthday Ross, Gavo and Incider, have a great day guys, Ill have a Beer after work today..    

:beer: CB


----------



## TidalPete (31/10/09)

Many Happies to Gavo, Ross, Incider & others.









Wii raise my multiple glasses this arvo.

TP


----------



## Batz (31/10/09)

Happy birthday Ross and Incider :icon_chickcheers: .... both have similar hair styles...weird hey?

Have a good one guys


Batz


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (31/10/09)

Batz said:


> both have similar hair styles...weird hey?
> 
> 
> Batz




what are you saying Batz ??? Love child ??


----------



## TidalPete (31/10/09)

Batz said:


> .... both have similar hair styles...weird hey?
> Batz



Not really Batz. Many fathers & sons do this as love\bonding exercise. Not that I'm suggesting for a moment that this is the case here????? :lol: 

TP

Edit ---- Beat me to it Ned. :icon_cheers:


----------



## sqyre (31/10/09)

Batz said:


> both have similar hair styles...weird hey?



I think that comes from too many U-turns under the sheets.. :lol: . . . (Hopefully not the same sheet.. :blink: ... . .. :icon_vomit: )

Happy Biffy!! Ross, Incider and Gavo!!!!


Sqyre... :icon_cheers:


----------



## Screwtop (31/10/09)

Happy Birthday Ross and Sean, all the best for the day, hope you have a good one. Ross has already had his pressie I hear.

Screwy


----------



## browndog (31/10/09)

Happy birthday Ross, Sean and Gavo, you Halloween Horrors. Would love to toast you all, but being on two kinds of antiboitics, I'm not allowed.

all the best

Browndog


----------



## PistolPatch (31/10/09)

browndog said:


> Happy birthday Ross, Sean and Gavo, you Halloween Horrors.


Here, here! And for QB yesterday.

I can't believe Tony is still on the antibiotics from that disease you gave him at last year's Swap, Incider. You are a bad man!

Give it heaps guys but not so much that you wear your taste buds out for the Swap.

All the best to you,
Pat


----------



## winkle (31/10/09)

Happy birthday guys :icon_chickcheers: .
I needed an excuse to crack a bottle of Gavroche (thanks Plonk) :beerbang: .


----------



## Steve (6/11/09)

hippy bithday reviled eh bro, cous! hiv a groyt dee :icon_drunk: 
Cheez
Steve


----------



## reviled (6/11/09)

Steve said:


> hippy bithday reviled eh bro, cous! hiv a groyt dee :icon_drunk:
> Cheez
> Steve



:lol: Gold!!

Cheers Steve :icon_cheers:


----------



## Batz (14/11/09)

Happy Birthday Jazman !  

It's been to long between drinks mate, hope to catch up soon, have a good one.

Batz


----------



## Jazman (14/11/09)

thaks Batz on the czech pils now


----------



## Batz (14/11/09)

Jazman said:


> thats Batz on the czech pils now




Well I better go pour myself a Far Kin Ale to help you celebrate

Batz


----------



## yardy (14/11/09)

Ross said:


> :icon_chickcheers: *HAPPY BIRTHDAY YARDY*  :icon_chickcheers:
> 
> Nearly missed ya... toasting with a nice shiraz
> 
> cheers Ross






clean brewer said:


> Yes, Happy Birthday Yardy, Ive been chugging a few Pale Ales for you and a couple Kit Pale Ales I found....
> 
> Have a good one mate....
> 
> CB






Batz said:


> Happy Birthday Dave, we'll catch up for a beer sooner or later.
> 
> Batz






Chappo said:


> Hoppy birhday Yardy
> 
> I'll have to name this brew after ya mate!
> 
> ...






Screwtop said:


> Cheers Yard, Will have one for you when I can





only just saw these, cheers lads B) 

Yard


----------



## Batz (14/11/09)

yardy said:


> only just saw these, cheers lads B)
> 
> Yard




Just sober up? :lol:


----------



## yardy (14/11/09)

Batz said:


> Just sober up? :lol:



i wish mate, been sucking asbestos at QAL h34r:


----------



## Ross (22/11/09)

:icon_chickcheers: Happy Birthday John Palmer :icon_chickcheers: 
Meeting John was one of the highlights for me at last years ANHC, what a nice guy.

Cheers Ross


----------



## raven19 (23/11/09)

Happy Birthday to The Drunk Arab!

Your Foreign Extra Stout was superb, enjoyed it tonight.

A tipple to you sir! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Screwtop (23/11/09)

Happy Birthday Mark TDA and also Jeff Monkale, hope you both had a great day.

Will drink to your respective honours on Friday. :icon_cheers: 


Brew well,

Screwy


----------



## AndrewQLD (24/11/09)

Belated happy birthday to TDA and of course Yardy, hope you both had a great day.

Andrew


----------



## Steve (24/11/09)

Happy Birthday Warren! Hope you have a great one!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## raven19 (24/11/09)

Warren, echoing those Birthday best wishes to you!

Hope you have a few great beers on tap to enjoy the day!

Cheers!


----------



## Franko (24/11/09)

Happy Birthday Warren best wishes for the day

Beers
Franko


----------



## therook (24/11/09)

Happy Birthday to TDA for yesterday

Wazza and T.D today

I'll have a beer for each of you tonight

Rook


----------



## winkle (24/11/09)

Happy birthday Warren :icon_cheers:


----------



## AndrewQLD (24/11/09)

OOps, Happy birthday Warren, I must be going blind, cheers for today.

Andrew


----------



## Stuster (24/11/09)

therook said:


> Happy Birthday to TDA for yesterday
> 
> Wazza and T.D today



I'll have a beer for each of you tomorrow.  

Stuster


----------



## Screwtop (24/11/09)

Happy Birthday Warren, will add you to the list for Fri night drinks also. :beer: 

Screwy


----------



## RobW (24/11/09)

Happy Birthday to TDA for yesterday and Warren today.

Will toast your health tonight.

Rob


----------



## warrenlw63 (24/11/09)

Thanks chaps... reciprocating happy birthdays to TDA & TD also (maybe they're brothers with those acronyms?)  

Warren -


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (25/11/09)

Thanks for the best wishes fellas, saving my celebrations for Sunday when I get the handpump in action  !

Many happy returns to Warren and TD as well.

C&B
TDA


----------



## T.D. (25/11/09)

Thanks gents, and a happy birthday to you both too!

Warren, how did those La Trappe tripels and quadrupels go? (silly question!)

I had a bottle of quadrupel the other day and man it was a nice beer!


----------



## warrenlw63 (25/11/09)

Still in their bottles. Alas an AFD yesterday. Tonight could be a different story.  

Warren -


----------



## therook (26/11/09)

Have a great birthday 

Franco & Snow

Rook :beerbang:


----------



## AndrewQLD (26/11/09)

Many happy returns Snow and Franko, hope you both have a great day.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## kabooby (26/11/09)

Happy Birthday Franko

Ill have a beer tonight for you

Kabooby


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (26/11/09)

Happy Birthday Snow , buddy ... how are the nipples ? Get the missus to play with them for me today mate ,, lol ..

Happy Birthday to Franko today as well 

and to TDA for the other day ... 

Cheers guys , bar opens in less than an hr so heres to ya all ... :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Ross (26/11/09)

:icon_chickcheers: Happy Birthday Franko & Snow :icon_chickcheers: 
You going to be a BABBS tonight Snow?

also to TDA & anyone else I've missed of late :icon_cheers: 


cheers Ross


----------



## bonj (26/11/09)

Happy Birthday Franko (aka Yoda) and Snow! :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## winkle (26/11/09)

Happy birthday Snow & Franko :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Steve (1/12/09)

Hey Barry, hope you manage to find somewhere to get a decent beer today. All the best for today and onwards and upwards for your shed re-build.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Screwtop (1/12/09)

Missed one, Happy Wishes, Of the birthday kind there is, to Franko.

Cheers, Bro

Screwy


----------



## schooey (1/12/09)

Many happy returns for the day, Barry. Hopefully someone might get you a new shed.. 


Happy belated birthday wishes to Franko as well... :beer:


----------



## Stuster (1/12/09)

Happy birthday, Barry the Rauch brewer. :icon_cheers:


----------



## raven19 (1/12/09)

Happy Brithday Barry, your Porter is still tasting awesome, only a few pints left in the keg at home!

Cheers to you!


----------



## white.grant (1/12/09)

Happy Birthday Barry, hope you have a great day.

cheers

grant


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (3/12/09)

Happy Birthday , Domonsura,,Beerbelly brewing... Have a good one and tell Butters its his shout... Lol ..

I think I'll pour a pale ale now and raise my glass to the south west ,, Cheers


----------



## Fatgodzilla (3/12/09)

FNQ Bunyip said:


> Happy Birthday , Domonsura,,Beerbelly brewing... Have a good one and tell Butters its his shout... Lol ..
> 
> I think I'll pour a pale ale now and raise my glass to the south west ,, Cheers



The old Statue of Liberty play, Ned. Better if you raised your glass to your mouth ...............

Many Happy Returns Wayne. :beerbang:


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (3/12/09)

Fatgodzilla said:


> The old Statue of Liberty play, Ned. Better if you raised your glass to your mouth ...............




Lol ,,, it got there in the end ..


----------



## Ross (9/12/09)

:icon_chickcheers: Happy Birthday Hefevice :icon_chickcheers: 

might have a few wheaties in your honour tonight...

cheers Ross


----------



## winkle (9/12/09)

Cheers Hefevice :icon_cheers:


----------



## chappo1970 (9/12/09)

Happy Birthday Jeff see if I can have a wheatie tonight in your honour. When's the big move? Cna't be far now at a guess?

Chap Chap


----------



## winkle (17/12/09)

Heres to snow up ya kilt!
Happy birthday Nevermore :icon_chickcheers: .
(Where's the bloody Xmas swap photos??).


----------



## Gavo (19/12/09)

Happy Birthday Cocko, Hope it's a good one for you.

:beer: 

Cheers
Gavo.


----------



## winkle (23/12/09)

Happy birthday/ merry Xmas froggy.


----------



## Ross (23/12/09)

:icon_chickcheers: Happy Birthday Froggy old mate :icon_chickcheers: 

Cheers Ross


----------



## chappo1970 (23/12/09)

Happy birthday Snow, Cocko and Froggy. Have a great one boys. Here's hoping you get separate birthday/christmas presents!  

Chap Chap


----------



## Ross (27/12/09)

:icon_chickcheers: Happy Birthday Kai :icon_chickcheers: 

Toasting you with a Meantime IPA direct from the Cask :icon_drool2: 

Cheers Ross


----------



## bonj (27/12/09)

Happy birthday Kaikai! I bet those little ones are keeping you busy!


----------



## syd_03 (28/12/09)

Happy birthday Mike. I'll find something to drink to your success with later.
Have you put down your brewshare APA yet?

Cheers Jason.


----------



## Cocko (28/12/09)

Gavo said:


> Happy Birthday Cocko, Hope it's a good one for you.
> 
> :beer:
> 
> ...






Chappo said:


> Happy birthday Snow, Cocko and Froggy. Have a great one boys. Here's hoping you get separate birthday/christmas presents!
> 
> Chap Chap




Hey, Cheers lads... I have always let this thread go a little but no longer!

It does mean something!! Damn you Gavo, another thread I have to keep an eye on.. :icon_chickcheers: 

And a big cheers to ALL I have missed and all I probably will....  

And a HUGE Happy B'Day to the J Man who let me drain a keg xmas day in his honour!! Well not really but any excuse huh!

Cheers again!


----------



## Stuster (28/12/09)

Happy birthday, Miike. Hope you had some great beers. :chug:


----------



## Cocko (28/12/09)

yeah Mike, Happy B'Day big fella!!!

Hope your beers are better than ever!


----------



## Ross (28/12/09)

:icon_chickcheers: Happy Birthday Kong, hope life in the west is treating you well, despite all that bloody sand... :icon_chickcheers: 

Cheers Ross


----------



## Kai (28/12/09)

Rossco : Nice work.

Bonj: Yes, yes they are

cheers!


----------



## KoNG (30/12/09)

Ross said:


> :icon_chickcheers: Happy Birthday Kong, hope life in the west is treating you well, despite all that bloody sand... :icon_chickcheers:
> 
> Cheers Ross



Cheers Ross,
the sand i can handle.... the 'heat' well that's another matter.
unfortunately its even hotter in the LC's tin shed..made me extra thirsty..!
:chug: 

KoNG


----------



## winkle (5/1/10)

Happy birthday JimmyJack :beer:


----------



## chappo1970 (5/1/10)

Happy Birthday JimmyJack I'll be sure to have one or three for you. :chug: :beer:


----------



## Bribie G (5/1/10)

I noticed the other day that the user Hugh Jainus also had a birthday but I didn't get to post. So happy birthday Hugh and hope you get together with Bum at some stage. Oh and HB Jimmyjack :icon_cheers:


----------



## bum (5/1/10)

Happy birthday, Warra!


----------



## Ross (5/1/10)

:icon_chickcheers: Happy Birthday Warra & Jimmyjack :icon_chickcheers: 

Cheers Ross


----------



## browndog (5/1/10)

Happy birthday Jimmyjack you phantom you..

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Cocko (5/1/10)

Happy B'day Warra!!

I was gonna go to bed but will now pour another for you!


----------



## warra48 (6/1/10)

Thank you, one and all.
Played golf yesterday morning, won a 6 pack of beer (I swapped the Tooheys New for Tooheys Old).
Got a GPS from mrs warra and the kids.
The MashMaster dial thermometer arrived from Ross, and will be installed on the HLT today.
And mrs warra and I had dinner out last night with her brother and wife.

PS: Jimmyjack, hope yours was as good as mine.


----------



## Steve (10/1/10)

Happy Birthday Stuster. Hope you have a great day.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Barry (10/1/10)

Happy Birthday Stu :beer:


----------



## raven19 (10/1/10)

Happy Birthday Stu! Hope you have a great day!!! And that its not too hot! (43 here today)


----------



## schooey (10/1/10)

Many happy returns for the day, Stu... :beer:


----------



## chappo1970 (10/1/10)

Hoppy Birthdi Stu :beer:


----------



## syd_03 (11/1/10)

Happy Birthday Stuster, Sorry I'm late

Cheers Jason.


----------



## Ross (12/1/10)

:icon_chickcheers: Happy Birthday Mossyrocks :icon_chickcheers: 

Might down a few in the shop today in your honour.

cheers Ross


----------



## Gavo (12/1/10)

Birthday cheers Mossyrocks, have a great time and drinks.

Gavo.


----------



## Gavo (12/1/10)

Birthday cheers Mossyrocks, have a great time and drinks.

Gavo.


----------



## browndog (12/1/10)

Happy Birthday Mossy, I'll down an IPA in your honor tonight, have a good one mate.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Batz (12/1/10)

Happy Birthday Mossy

Raiding the bee hive in your honor today  

Batz


----------



## Batz (12/1/10)

Happy Birthday Mossy

Raiding the bee hive in your honour today  

Batz


----------



## Batz (12/1/10)

Happy Birthday Mossy

Raiding the bee hive in your honour today  

Batz


----------



## Screwtop (12/1/10)

Cheers Mossy, all the best, hope you enjoy your day  

Screwy


----------



## chappo1970 (12/1/10)

Hoppy Birthday Mossy! Enjoy the the day mate.


You might need one of these...







Chap Chap


----------



## mossyrocks (12/1/10)

Thanks guys,

Big 50 today so I'm having lunch with a few friends and I think a party this Saturday.

Cheers,

mossy


----------



## Sully (12/1/10)

Happy Birthday Mossy!!

Raise a shandy in your honour this evening. :icon_cheers:


----------



## winkle (12/1/10)

Happy birthday Mossy, old thing  .
:icon_chickcheers:


----------



## AndrewQLD (12/1/10)

Many happy returns Mossy, hope you have a great day.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## bonj (13/1/10)

Hope you had a rad birthday, Mossy... I new I was celebrating something yesterday... enjoy your party! :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## hefevice (13/1/10)

Chappo said:


> Happy Birthday Jeff see if I can have a wheatie tonight in your honour. When's the big move? Cna't be far now at a guess?
> 
> Chap Chap



D'oh...missed this thread completely. Belated thanks to Chappo, Winkle and Ross!

Big move happens as soon as the missus is well enough to travel after delivering my latest assistant brewer (scheduled for next Wednesday). Probably around mid February.


----------



## syd_03 (13/1/10)

Happy Birthday Jez.


----------



## Batz (18/1/10)

Happy Birthday Linz

I haven't seen you around for a while but I'll have a beer in you honor just the same :beer: 

Batz


----------



## Adamt (19/1/10)

Happy birthday Airgead, scoundrelrogue and others!


----------



## chappo1970 (19/1/10)

Happy birthday Airgead and scoundrelrogue. 

SR I'll be sure to remind your Mummy this morning to give her little boy a birthday call but only after I give her a tap on the shoulder (wink, wink, nudge, nudge)


----------



## Gavo (19/1/10)

Happy birthday scoundrelrouge, Jeez 22 I remember being 22 just a little while ago. I reckon it was a great age. Well have a few drinks and no chilli.  

Gavo.


----------



## Jez (19/1/10)

syd_03 said:


> Happy Birthday Jez.



Thanks mate


----------



## winkle (19/1/10)

Happy birthday SR, I'm tempted to squirt some liquid arse up my nose in your honour, but I won't.
Will have a bitter instead :icon_cheers: .


----------



## browndog (19/1/10)

Happy Birthday Scoundrel Rogue, hope you get to do all the mischief you want to get up to on your birthday mate.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Screwtop (19/1/10)

Happy Birthday Linz, all the best will drink to your good health on Fri.

Cheers,

Screwy


----------



## InCider (20/1/10)

Happy Birthday Pistolpatch! Will have a beer in your honour by lunchtime!


----------



## Screwtop (20/1/10)

Happy 60th Pistol Patch, all the best mate enjoy the day.

Cheers,

Screwy


----------



## browndog (20/1/10)

Happy birthday Pat you old rouge, don't terrorise the ladies too much tonight mate!

cheers

Browndog


----------



## bonj (20/1/10)

Hoppy Birthday Pat! :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (20/1/10)

Pat's birthday is in April... WTF ... Sean you s%$# stirer..


----------



## syd_03 (21/1/10)

Happy birthday to Vitalstatistix.

Have a great day mate.
I'll have a few beers in your honour tonight.

Cheers 
Jason


----------



## Fatgodzilla (21/1/10)

syd_03 said:


> Happy birthday to Vitalstatistix.
> 
> Have a great day mate.
> I'll have a few beers in your honour tonight.
> ...




+1 from me!


----------



## PistolPatch (21/1/10)

Ah, looks like InCider got it wrong again. That must be ten times just in the last year 

I'm embarrassed to write in this thread as I am so far behind. Every time Sean wishes me a happy birthday, I go on a bender and can't write for a month. My April birthday will be the biggest one I have had in 12 months though. Can't wait. 

Anyway all the best to Vitals for today and to all the other buggers I have missed over the last few months. Trust you all had a top one.

Spot ya,
Pat


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (21/1/10)

PistolPatch said:


> Ah, looks like InCider got it wrong again. That must be ten times just in the last year
> 
> I'm embarrassed to write in this thread as I am so far behind. Every time Sean wishes me a happy birthday, I go on a bender and can't write for a month. My April birthday will be the biggest one I have had in 12 months though. Can't wait.
> 
> ...


Better change that avatar as well , must have been taken 20 years ago 
GB


----------



## Batz (21/1/10)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Better change that avatar as well , must have been taken 20 years ago
> GB




Looks like a Chinese hop in a pink shirt


----------



## Uncle Fester (21/1/10)

Bugger - I missed my AHB Birthday. 5 on the 18th.

Bottoms up!


Fester out.


----------



## InCider (21/1/10)

PistolPatch said:


> Every time Sean wishes me a happy birthday, I go on a bender and can't write for a month. My April birthday will be the biggest one I have had in 12 months though. Can't wait.
> Spot ya,
> Pat



April... of course :lol: 

Spot ya! Phone beer soon!


----------



## TidalPete (21/1/10)

PistolPatch said:


> Ah, looks like InCider got it wrong again. That must be ten times just in the last year
> 
> I'm embarrassed to write in this thread as I am so far behind. Every time Sean wishes me a happy birthday, I go on a bender and can't write for a month. My April birthday will be the biggest one I have had in 12 months though. Can't wait.
> 
> ...



This is getting to be a bit monotonous Patricia & to save all these unfortunate posts why not have two birthdays a year?
You might age twice as fast but WHO gives a stuff anyway? :lol: 
In a couple of years you might be older than me. :lol: 

TP


----------



## InCider (21/1/10)

TidalPete said:


> In a couple of years you might be older than me. :lol:
> 
> TP



If you find something that goes faster than the speed of light Pat.


----------



## PistolPatch (21/1/10)

InCider said:


> If you find something that goes faster than the speed of light Pat.



LOL!

Can't believe you guys are picking on my avatar photo. Maybe I'll change it to my Facebook one but Baa Bra, who I am now in an open relationship with (as those who use FB will already know) reckons I look fat in that photo. You just can't win. I am feeling pretty deflated at the moment but not as much as Baa Bra will feel if she keeps bitching about my FB photo.

I already have slapped a Batz Brewery sticker on her bum in retaliation and she is pissed cos she can't get any of her trotters around far enough to pull it off. (The sticker that is.)

That'll learn her,
Pat


----------



## bonj (21/1/10)

PistolPatch said:


> I am feeling pretty deflated at the moment but not as much as Baa Bra will feel if she keeps bitching about my FB photo.



That reminds me of the old joke about the inflatable kid in the inflatable world... called in to the principles office at school for bringing a pin to school. 
"You've let me down, you've let yourself down... You've let the whole school down."

:lol:


----------



## PistolPatch (22/1/10)

I love that joke Bonj! I think it actually rates in the ten best jokes ever.

It has a real generational gap to it. Tell it well and a teenager will go, "Whatever," whilst their parents will fall over laughing.

I have no idea why but it does.

Thanks for reminding me Bonj, it's the best early birthday present I have had in ages.


Pat


----------



## Ross (22/1/10)

Happy birthday Trev - one of brewings real Mr nice guys :icon_chickcheers: 

Cheers Ross


----------



## paulwolf350 (23/1/10)

Happy Birthday.......Ah um

Thats right its MY birthday! Happy Birthday to me then

I'll have some beers in celebration


----------



## Gavo (25/1/10)

Happy Birthday NickB. Have a great one, I'll have a few drinks in your honor this arvo.
 

Cheers
Gavo.


----------



## Batz (25/1/10)

Nick you old bugger ! Happy Birthday mate :beer: 

I'll have a few in your honor this arvo.

Batz


----------



## Screwtop (25/1/10)

Happy Birthday Paul, missed you sorry

AND

Happy Birthday to Old Nick, cheers mate enjoy your day, been a bit quiet lately.

Cheers boys,

Screwy


----------



## NickB (25/1/10)

Thanks fellas! Been busy at work building a chicken coop and the new bar, so not much time for AHB atm. Oh, and don't you love how you have to work on your birthday.....  

Cheers!


----------



## bonj (25/1/10)

Happy Birthday Slacker!


----------



## Adamt (25/1/10)

Now what do you want with a chicken coop?

Happy BDay mate.


----------



## bonj (25/1/10)

Adamt said:


> Now what do you want with a chicken coop?
> 
> Happy BDay mate.


You haven't seen the Qld swap threads? He's a chick magnet!


----------



## yardy (25/1/10)

paulwolf350 said:


> Happy Birthday.......Ah um
> 
> Thats right its MY birthday! Happy Birthday to me then
> 
> I'll have some beers in celebration




missed it mate, hope it was a goodun :icon_chickcheers: 

Dave


----------



## Ross (25/1/10)

Happy Birthday Paul Adam & Nick :icon_chickcheers: 

Will toast your health at drink O'Clock.....in approx 5 mins... :beer: 

Cheers Ross


----------



## winkle (25/1/10)

Hoppy barfday Nick. I was going to have a AFD today but now I'll have a few hefe's and stuff :beer: 
Hope you had a good one Paul.


----------



## bconnery (25/1/10)

Ross said:


> Happy Birthday Paul Adam & Nick :icon_chickcheers:
> 
> Will toast your health at drink O'Clock.....in approx 5 mins... :beer:
> 
> Cheers Ross


I take it drink O'clock is fairly flexible in your shop. I've been there before three


----------



## Uncle Fester (25/1/10)

Happy birthday to me for yesterday.

Getting missed by AHB wasn't too bad.... the kids didnt bother ringing either.. :angry: 


Lucky I have a nice single malt to end the evening with.


Fester.


----------



## Bribie G (25/1/10)

Happy birthday Paul and Adam. Nick great to run into you at the case swap - I'd always pictured you as an old bugger but that was probably Gavo I was thinking about, West of Kilcoy everything is a bit of a blur to me  

Joking, I used to cover all the Burnett / Kingaroy / Nanango as an Allens then a Rothmans rep and it's the real Australia out your way not the pooncy cafe society gridlock that the city is turning into. Let's know when you are having a brew day. 

Cheers
Michael :beerbang: :beerbang:


----------



## NickB (25/1/10)

Thanks Bribie!

Will let you know when the brew day is go.... Should be sometime this half of the year I hope!

Cheers


----------



## InCider (25/1/10)

Bonj said:


> You haven't seen the Qld swap threads? He's a chick magnet!



Feather or leather?

Happy Birthday Paul and Chick Magnet (Doc, can we change his name?) :lol:


----------



## paulwolf350 (25/1/10)

Thanks for all the well wishs, had a great weekend actually

Paul


----------



## bum (27/1/10)

Happy Birthday, BribieG!


----------



## winkle (27/1/10)

Happy birthday BribieG!
I'll have a few chinese hopped beers with you tomorrow


----------



## PistolPatch (27/1/10)

Whoops missed everyone from NickB on I think. Cheers to you all and, to BribieG...

A very happy birthday to you - AHB's premium BIAB urn brewer 

Spot,
Pat


----------



## bradsbrew (27/1/10)

Happy birthday Bribie hope youve had a good one. Also late happy birthday to Paul and Nick.

Cheers brad


----------



## hefevice (27/1/10)

Happy Birthday Michael (BribieG)! See ya tomorrow at BABBS.


----------



## Screwtop (27/1/10)

Many Hoppies BribieG, will drink a Gympie Gold to your health.

Cheers, hope you had a nice day.


Screwy


----------



## Ross (27/1/10)

Happy Birthday Bribie, from one old fart to another  

Cheers Ross

See you tomorrow


----------



## np1962 (28/1/10)

Many Happies for yesterday Bribie, will get together with Butters to toast you with a mild and a couple of bitters.
Cheers
Nige


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (28/1/10)

Missed a few ,, Late happy returns to Nick ,Paul , Fester and Bribie,,,,and Happy Brithday too Henno .

Cheers Guys ...


----------



## InCider (28/1/10)

Happy Birthday Henno - and a belated one to you Bribie! Have a great day all


----------



## Batz (28/1/10)

Henno Happy Birthday old thing :beer: 

I see if I can find a nice dark brew to toast your birthday, perhaps a big slab of dead cow for dinner as well :lol: 

Batz


----------



## AndrewQLD (28/1/10)

Many happy returns Henno, hope you have a great day mate.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Sully (28/1/10)

Happy Belated Birthday Bribie, Paul, NickB & Fester and Happy Birthday to Henno for today.


----------



## Screwtop (28/1/10)

LSCIS Henno........................Happy Birthday,

Will adjourn to the poop deck and have a couple in your honour tomorrow evening.

Have a great day,

Screwy


----------



## NickB (28/1/10)

Happy birthday to all I've missed, and to Bribie and Henno!

Cheers and Beers!


----------



## chappo1970 (28/1/10)

Geezus missed a few. Happy birthday to Paul, Adam, NickB, BribieG and Henno. Hope you boys have and had a good one.

Chap Chap


----------



## Gavo (28/1/10)

BribieG said:


> Nick great to run into you at the case swap - I'd always pictured you as an old bugger but that was probably Gavo



I'll get you for that Michael  . Happy birthday for yesterday hope you had a good one, I did have a few APA's for you, sorry no English beers here ATM. You need to get past Kingaroy even drier out here.

Happy birthday Henno, hope it's a great one.


----------



## Henno (28/1/10)

Thanks guys, I forgot I added my real birthday to this site and then had to root around to find this thread and low and behold youse already love me!  

Here's my brekky drinks. Fresh juice made with the finest local pineapple,mango,pear and american oranges.




BURP!


and yes behind the counter I am in my undies thank you very much coz it's my birthday


----------



## Henno (28/1/10)

Batz said:


> Henno Happy Birthday old thing :beer:
> 
> I see if I can find a nice dark brew to toast your birthday, perhaps a big slab of dead cow for dinner as well :lol:
> 
> Batz



Me old sarcastic mate have you been led to believe that as well as not partaking of the cow that I don't enjoy the darker bevvies? Here I am on Australia Day.


The beer is black, the mango is red and yellow. They are the three colours on the Australian flag aren't they?


----------



## winkle (28/1/10)

Henno said:


> Me old sarcastic mate have you been led to believe that as well as not partaking of the cow that I don't enjoy the darker bevvies? Here I am on Australia Day.
> View attachment 35264
> 
> The beer is black, the mango is red and yellow. They are the three colours on the Australian flag aren't they?



Something like that, have a good one Henno. :beerbang:


----------



## TidalPete (28/1/10)

Sully said:


> Happy Belated Birthday Bribie, Paul, NickB & Fester and Happy Birthday to Henno for today.



I second the above.





Missed a few lately.

T


----------



## paulwolf350 (28/1/10)

Happy bithday Henno, have a good one, I will send you a tallie of my schwartz if it is any good.

Paul


----------



## Henno (28/1/10)

paulwolf350 said:


> Happy bithday Henno, have a good one, I will send you a tallie of my schwartz if it is any good.
> 
> Paul



send me ya bloody immersion chiller, hic! :chug:


----------



## PistolPatch (28/1/10)

Hey Henno!

Give it heaps today mate. Get truly moderated 

Happy birthday to ya,
Pat


----------



## Batz (28/1/10)

Henno said:


> Me old sarcastic mate have you been led to believe that as well as not partaking of the cow that I don't enjoy the darker bevvies? Here I am on Australia Day.
> 
> The beer is black, the mango is red and yellow. They are the three colours on the Australian flag aren't they?




Sarcastic? Who's sarcastic?

Oh it was you who told me that _you_ don't like dark beers. 


Hope you had a good one  and wear a hat or you'll burn your melon.

Batz


----------



## InCider (28/1/10)

Batz said:


> Hope you had a good one  and wear a hat or you'll burn your melon.
> 
> Batz



Couldn't damage it if you dropped it Batz


----------



## Batz (28/1/10)

InCider said:


> Couldn't damage it if you dropped it Batz









Naar.... woop woop woop

nyuk nyuk !


----------



## paulwolf350 (28/1/10)

Henno said:


> send me ya bloody immersion chiller, hic! :chug:




mate, I would have BUT, it is now attached to this pot, see photo






 
Paul


----------



## Henno (28/1/10)

Batz said:


> Sarcastic? Who's sarcastic?
> 
> Oh it was you who told me that _you_ don't like dark beers.
> 
> ...



The darkies are growing on me, kinda like tinea. The hat comes off for the photo shoot and goes back on pretty snappy like.


----------



## Katherine (29/1/10)

Happy Birthday to BribieG and Henno!



xxxxxxx Katie


----------



## reviled (29/1/10)

Happy bday Bribie, ill have one for you mate


----------



## winkle (29/1/10)

Happy birthday Altstart, I'll down something Saison-ish in your direction (it'll be better than SP anyways) :icon_cheers:


----------



## chappo1970 (29/1/10)

Happy Birthday AltStart. See you Sunday with a bit of luck I'll bring a special brew or two.

Chap Chap


----------



## TidalPete (29/1/10)

Altstart the Birthday Boy!






Many Happies Jimbo. Having one for you right now.

T


----------



## Batz (29/1/10)

Altstart Happy Birthday old thing !

It's been a long time between drinks mate, I think I'll whiz down the local for a couple in your honor right now  
It's stopped raining for a minute or so.

Have a good one.

Batz


----------



## PistolPatch (29/1/10)

Batz said:


> It's been a long time between drinks mate.


Ditto. All the best Jim. Was sorry to miss you at the QLD Swap. Next time I hope.

Hope you're also taking a day off cleaning those kettle ball-valves 

Good on ya,
Pat


----------



## Adamt (6/2/10)

Happy birthday to a couple of top Adelaide blokes, Dave (peas) and Russ(Taylor), and to me old mate Pete(sbrew)!

I had a couple of bevvies after midnight and they were for you ... I may even have another one or two later today!


----------



## matho (6/2/10)

happy birthday pete didn't know you were an aquarian too best month to be born

cheer's matho


----------



## bum (6/2/10)

Happy birthday, peas and corn and petesbrew!


----------



## winkle (6/2/10)

Happy birthday to some of the site's gentlemen 
Edit: found brain,


----------



## matho (6/2/10)

did you guys also know that it's bob marley's birthday today as well


----------



## Cocko (6/2/10)

Happy Birthday Mossy...

Treat yourself and drink my Cream Ale!


----------



## InCider (6/2/10)

Happy Beerthday Mossy! :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Batz (6/2/10)

Happy Birthday Bob


----------



## chappo1970 (6/2/10)

Hoppy birthday Daemon, P&Corn and Petesbrew. May you beers be Gold Medal winners in 2010.

Chap Chap


----------



## Gavo (6/2/10)

Happy birthday there Peas & corn and Bradsbrew, I'm having a few for ya now.

Gavo.


----------



## eric8 (6/2/10)

Happy b'day and ting to Petesbrew and P & C, hope you both had a great day!



matho said:


> did you guys also know that it's bob marley's birthday today as well


Time to burn one then! lol :mellow:


----------



## Katherine (7/2/10)

Happy Birthday Pete and P & C xxxx


----------



## petesbrew (7/2/10)

Cheers guys!
Had a birthday APA at the 4 Pines, plus some Pale Ale "kinderbeer", straight from the kettle and cooled.Delicious.
Watched a crappy movie with a Leffe, my Rye Blonde, and Doc's Secret Squirrel that night.
And later on, to top off a great day, on GO! my Fave movie was playing... BEERFEST! :icon_chickcheers: 

And to spread the love, happy birthday Hitman!


----------



## petesbrew (9/2/10)

Happy birthday Matho. Didn't realise you're an Aquarian too.
:icon_chickcheers:


----------



## gap (9/2/10)

Happy Birthday Matho,

i will have one or two for you .

Have a good one.

Regards

Graeme


----------



## matho (9/2/10)

thanks pete and graeme planning on having a few quiet ones to celebrate

cheer's matho


----------



## bradsbrew (10/2/10)

Happy Birthday Jigsaw, Howmany longnecks/kegs are you up to for the day. Hope you've had a good one.

Cheers


----------



## chappo1970 (10/2/10)

Hoppy birthday Jiggy! :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## NickB (10/2/10)

Get Jiggy With It.... Happy Birthday J1gsaw! and belated Birthday wishes to those I've missed!

Cheers


----------



## j1gsaw (10/2/10)

Cheers blokes.
having a few.... dozen...


----------



## Ross (12/2/10)

:icon_chickcheers: Happy Birthday for tomorrow Screwy old thing :icon_chickcheers: 

Brewing Bear Republics Red Rocket Ale in your honour :icon_drool2: 

Cheers Ross


----------



## AndrewQLD (12/2/10)

Many happy returns Screwy, hope you have a great day, I'll have a couple for you at Mt Tamborine and Eagle Heights.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## NickB (12/2/10)

Happy Birthday Screwy!

21 Again? Amazing  :beer: 

Cheers!


----------



## chappo1970 (12/2/10)

Happy birthday Screwy!!!







Hope you get the beaver your after!


----------



## Batz (12/2/10)

Happy Birthday Mike !

I'm heading out to have a couple of NZ micro beers in an hour or so, will make them in your honour.

Batz


----------



## raven19 (12/2/10)

Happy Birthday Rooting Kings!, and Screwy! :icon_cheers: 

Cheers lads.


----------



## bulp (13/2/10)

Happy birthday Mike raising a glass of squires IPA in your honor mate Cheers


----------



## Screwtop (13/2/10)

Thanks boys, had a good few beers last night, just heading out for lunch with the family, havin a good one.

Screwy

PS: Brett, IPA.....go you good thing!!!!


----------



## bonj (13/2/10)

Just for you Screwy, I brewed today for the first time in 6 months! Hoppy Birthday! :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## browndog (13/2/10)

Happy birthday Mike! downing an APA in your honour right now, have a good one mate.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (13/2/10)

happy birthday Screwy mate .. just about too head out and party for the brew wench's 40th .. so I'll toast ya as the evening go's by ...

Galaxy APA & choc porta in the wheelie bin party set up .. 

cheers


----------



## winkle (13/2/10)

Dude, I'm drinking to your health with the left over booze that Northside H3 left here :chug: .
We came up with lots of solutions to the worlds problems last nite, now just have to find the notes.......

(edit: seem to remember it had something to do with not wearing trousers at 5am)


----------



## Henno (13/2/10)

Happy birthday Screwy you smelly old man. I'll have one of your erdingers and a crab claw tonight and think about you wearing your one and only ahb shirt


----------



## InCider (13/2/10)

Happy Birthday Screwy you legend! I hear your still brewing Man-cordial so, I have sent one of these rippers to you in the post. Ferment hot, it is a lager after all! - use an electric blanket if you have one, and she's ready in 3 days. Use 250ml throwdowns for bottling and you're a sure thing.


----------



## TidalPete (13/2/10)

Many Happies from one Born & Bred Queensland Boy to another Screwy.








Just as well I logged on this arvo or I would have missed my chance to post all these nice emoticons.  
Having one for you now. :icon_cheers: 

T


----------



## PistolPatch (14/2/10)

InCider said:


> Happy Birthday Screwy you legend! I hear your still brewing Man-cordial so, I have sent one of these rippers to you in the post. Ferment hot, it is a lager after all! - use an electric blanket if you have one, and she's ready in 3 days. Use 250ml throwdowns for bottling and you're a sure thing.


It doesn't get much better than that Screwy. All the best for yesterday.

:super: 
Pat


----------



## bconnery (14/2/10)

Screwtop said:


> Thanks boys, had a good few beers last night, just heading out for lunch with the family, havin a good one.
> 
> Screwy
> 
> PS: Brett, IPA.....go you good thing!!!!


Screwy! Missed your birthday! Many belated happy returns. 
Still saving you a bottle of the lambic, and got some other weird beers for you too!

Cheers and beers
Ben


----------



## winkle (14/2/10)

Hmmm, seem to have missed ya birthday Screwy (drinking milds for breakfast will do that to you <_< ) - hope you had a good one mate.


----------



## InCider (14/2/10)

winkle said:


> Hmmm, seem to have missed ya birthday Screwy (drinking milds for breakfast will do that to you <_< ) - hope you had a good one mate.



You didn't miss it Winkle  check you previous post on this thread.


----------



## altstart (14/2/10)

Belated happy birthday Mike hope you had a good one.
Cheers Altstart


----------



## bum (14/2/10)

Belated birthday greets, Screwy. Glad to see you had a good one.


----------



## winkle (14/2/10)

InCider said:


> You didn't miss it Winkle  check you previous post on this thread.



:lol: 
Totally lost day, don't remember posting that at all.


----------



## Screwtop (14/2/10)

winkle said:


> :lol:
> Totally lost day, don't remember posting that at all.




Hilarious, will remember this birthday for a while thanks to you Perry :lol: :lol:

Screwy


----------



## Doogiechap (14/2/10)

Happy Birthday Screwy,
What a shame your Birthday didn't fall on your drinking day h34r: .

:lol: 
Cheers
Doug


----------



## InCider (15/2/10)

winkle said:


> :lol:
> Totally lost day, don't remember posting that at all.



I didn't check, I just guessed to see if you'd look h34r:


----------



## therook (16/2/10)

Happy Birthday Stu or is it really Vespa Boy :lol: 

Sorry Mike for missing yours, i hope you had a great day.

I'll have a couple of big beers in both your honour tonight

Rook


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (16/2/10)

Thanks Rook


----------



## Sully (16/2/10)

Happy Birthday Stu and a belated one to Screwy.


----------



## chappo1970 (16/2/10)

Hoppy birthday Stu! :beerbang: Have a good mate!

Chap Chap


----------



## Screwtop (16/2/10)

Happy Birthday Stu, have a good one. Are you having a stump burning for your birthday?

Cheers,

Screwy


----------



## Fatgodzilla (16/2/10)

Screwtop said:


> Happy Birthday Stu, have a good one.
> Screwy




Two birds with one stone - many happy returns to Screwtop for the weekend past and same to Stu for today. I'll toast the last of the Qld Case Swap I have in your honour tonight.


----------



## winkle (16/2/10)

Have a good one Stu :icon_cheers:


----------



## Katherine (16/2/10)

Happy Birthday Stu


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (16/2/10)

Screwtop said:


> Happy Birthday Stu, have a good one. Are you having a stump burning for your birthday?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Screwy


To fckn hot for a fire


----------



## Ross (16/2/10)

:icon_chickcheers: Happy Birthday Duc :icon_chickcheers: 

Time we caught up for a beer.... :chug: 

Cheers Ross


----------



## browndog (16/2/10)

Happy Birthday Stu, looking forward to the next catch up mate.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (16/2/10)

Shame i cant make it to Chappo's beer fest


----------



## AndrewQLD (16/2/10)

Happy Birthday Stu, hope you have a big night.

Andrew


----------



## Henno (16/2/10)

Happy birthday Stu. Drink in moderation. haw haw haw


----------



## Henno (16/2/10)

Katie said:


> Happy Birthday Stu
> 
> View attachment 35752




are these your lips Kate?


----------



## therook (16/2/10)

Henno said:


> are these your lips Kate?




Not hers Henno, hers are bigger and softer B) 

Rook


----------



## syd_03 (20/2/10)

Happy birthday to old Dan (Bizier), I'll definitely have a drink or two for you. I'll give you a shout regarding that bbq today too.

Cheers 
Jason.


----------



## PistolPatch (22/2/10)

Ah, I missed your birthdays Stu and Dan. All the best to both of you guys. Hope you gave it heaps.

:icon_cheers: 
Pat


----------



## schooey (22/2/10)

Many happy returns for the day, Josh. Hope you have a cracker mate!

and also Many happy returns to a son of the Hunter we have lent Sydney for a while; Nooch. Hope you have a great day, Mitch and things are going well for you in the big smoke.


:beer:


----------



## syd_03 (22/2/10)

Happy birthday Josh, hope you have a great day.


----------



## joshuahardie (22/2/10)

Thanks Tony and Jason for the well wishes. You guys rock.


----------



## Ross (22/2/10)

:icon_chickcheers: Happy Birthday Lilo :icon_chickcheers: 

Cheers Ross


----------



## chappo1970 (22/2/10)

Happy Birthday Lilo.

You kept that one quiet mate, i only spoke to you this morning.

Will have a few in your honour this evening.

Chap Chap


----------



## winkle (22/2/10)

Lilo old chap, happy birthday.
I'll have a _light_ beer for you tonight (damm school nights).


----------



## bonj (22/2/10)

:icon_chickcheers: Hoppy Birthday Lilo! :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Lilo (22/2/10)

Chappo said:


> Happy Birthday Lilo.
> 
> You kept that one quiet mate, i only spoke to you this morning.
> 
> ...




Shhhhh People are listening


----------



## Screwtop (22/2/10)

Lilo, Happy Birthday you old...er......................engineer.

Hope you enjoyed the day mate, have a great weekend too.

Cheers,

Screwy


----------



## InCider (23/2/10)

Happy Birthday Lilo, 'Mr Craftbrewer 2009 / 2010' :lol:


----------



## Henno (23/2/10)

Happy belated birthday Lilo you old yabby smuggler you!


----------



## chappo1970 (9/3/10)

Hoppy Birthday Rooky and A3K!

Here's hoping that the Rookster is at a stage to enjoy one on his new Pergola.

Cheers

Chap Chap


----------



## Katherine (9/3/10)

Happy Birthday Doug 
Happy Birthday Rook

Hope you both have a great year!


----------



## raven19 (9/3/10)

Happy Birthday to the Rook indeed!

Cheers to you sir! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Fents (9/3/10)

happy days wookie.


----------



## Maple (9/3/10)

HBD Rook!

Prost! :beer:


----------



## brettprevans (9/3/10)

Happy bday rooky. hope you had a big one last night.


----------



## Doogiechap (9/3/10)

Katie said:


> Happy Birthday Doug
> Happy Birthday Rook
> 
> Hope you both have a great year!
> ...



Thanks Katie ! Had a great weekend with a suprise visit from my sister in Melbourne. 
Cheers
Doug


----------



## InCider (9/3/10)

Happy Birthday Rook you sexy beast! :lol:


----------



## winkle (9/3/10)

Hava good one Rook :beer:


----------



## Leigh (9/3/10)

Hope ya's have a good birthday Rookster!


----------



## AndrewQLD (9/3/10)

Many happy returns Rook, hope you have a merry one.

Andrew


----------



## Screwtop (9/3/10)

All the best Rook old mate, have a nice day! Will have a couple in your honour on Friday.

Screwy


----------



## therook (10/3/10)

Thanks everyone for the well wishes.
Had a fairly quiet night and opened a 7 moth old bottle of FES in my new beer glass

Rook


----------



## Ross (10/3/10)

Happy belated birthday wishes Rookie old boy :icon_chickcheers: 

Cheers Ross


----------



## PistolPatch (10/3/10)

My goodness! Missed the birthdays of some of my favourite brewers on the forum. Disgraceful!

Doogiechap I thought your birthday was today not Monday. I will find a great brew and have it in my fridge for your next visit. Visit soon before temptation gets the better of me.

And Mr Rook, I hope you make up for your quiet one this weekend. Mondays and Tuesdays are not great birthday days. Mine is always on a Friday :huh:. I think I am sleeping with Mrs churchy on Saturday (or a mistress on the floor - not sure which yet) and so I will phone you straight afterwards and have heaps of beers for you and Doug beforehand.

:icon_cheers: 
Pat


----------



## raven19 (11/3/10)

Happy Birthday to Bong, Swinging Beef, and the _m.i.a. _Butters!


----------



## Duff (13/3/10)

Steve - have a good one today mate :icon_drunk: 

Cheers.


----------



## Effect (13/3/10)

Happy Birthday Me!


----------



## Duff (14/3/10)

Phillip,

Let us know what you think of the Dead Guy. I bought a bottle in a supermarket in San Diego recently but didn't see what all the hype was about after reading it here when drinking. A unique flavour profile no doubt due to the Pacman, but may suit some palates than others.

HB anyway.

Cheers.


----------



## Steve (14/3/10)

Thanks Duff. Spent the day shifting 10metres soil and 5 metres mulch with 1 shovel and 1 barra. Absolutely rooted, fell into bed at 6.10pm SOBER  
Cheers
Steve


----------



## winkle (16/3/10)

Hoppy biffy Troydo :beer: 
Going to empty ya wallet at Nectar today?


----------



## Katherine (16/3/10)

Steve said:


> Thanks Duff. Spent the day shifting 10metres soil and 5 metres mulch with 1 shovel and 1 barra. Absolutely rooted, fell into bed at 6.10pm SOBER
> Cheers
> Steve



Happy Birthday Steve!


----------



## Ross (18/3/10)

Have a great day DrSmurto, will definately sink a few in your honour tonight :icon_chickcheers: 

Cheers Ross

Edit: .....& happy birthday Troydo... :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## raven19 (18/3/10)

Happy Brithday Smurts!

Cheers to you son. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Katherine (18/3/10)

Happy Birthday Dr S....

Will have a few beers tonight! Have a great year.





Katie


----------



## Screwtop (18/3/10)

Happy Biffy good Dr. All the best, hope you anjoy the day.

Cheers,

Screwy


----------



## drsmurto (18/3/10)

Thanks lads and lady. :icon_cheers: 

Having a relaxing night at home with a few beers and a curry (massaman or jungle, i cant decide).

I actually share my birthday with a brother (my 9th birthday present <_< ), as well as a good mate from school (I'm a few hours older), a german bloke i worked with at Monash Uni (same age) and a girl i worked with at Durham Uni. Small world.

Hmmm, do i crack the bottle of dogfish head 90 minute IPA or Meantime London Porter. Before or after the sparkling red. 

Glad i have tomorrow off! :icon_drunk:


----------



## Bribie G (18/3/10)

Happy Birthday Doc, I'll toast you with a bottle of Tidal Pete's Black Stump lager he gave me yesterday, then see what's on tap 1, 2, and 3 :icon_drunk:


----------



## winkle (18/3/10)

BribieG said:


> Happy Birthday Doc, I'll toast you with a bottle of Tidal Pete's Black Stump lager he gave me yesterday, then see what's on tap 1, 2, and 3 :icon_drunk:



Have a good one Doc! Guess I'd better down a few for you whilst filtering a Galaxy PA. :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Steve (20/3/10)

Happy birthday Batz :chug: 
Cheers
Steve


----------



## winkle (20/3/10)

Yo Batz, have a good one mate. I'll have one or thirty with the lads for you whilst your working :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (20/3/10)

Happy birthday Batz ,,, I'm sure there will be a few raised glasses in your honor this arvo on the banks of the logan river .. Lol 

I'll have one for you on the Daintree river when we go fishing later .. Cheers


----------



## Fents (20/3/10)

Happy birthday Batz, Drs and phillip, hope ytou all smashed it proper.


----------



## therook (20/3/10)

Happy Birthday Batz you old Fart.....I'll have a night on the Wheaties for you

I betta have one for the good Dr also :icon_cheers: 

And Fents hope you have a great Birthday tomorrow........get a big black dog up ya :icon_chickcheers: 


Rook


----------



## Batz (20/3/10)

Thanks guys,
I have Sunday off this week so I did the drive home after work tonight, and I have to leave again tomorrow arvo :angry: 
Still there's time for a couple of home brews tonight with the wife and Banjo.

Thanks for the good wishes

Batz


----------



## AndrewQLD (20/3/10)

Have a great night Batz, many happy returns mate.

Andrew


----------



## PistolPatch (22/3/10)

Hey old Bat!

So sorry to miss your birthday but I did have a lot of drinks for you .

I hope Banjo didn't get too pissed!

All the best to you,
Pat


----------



## Screwtop (22/3/10)

Hey Batz, happy 60th mate, and at your age coming home for your birthday present...........on ya!

Hope you enjoyed your day, Pete did tell me but forget to post yesterday after arriving home, have a couple of things here for you to collect from Browndog.

Cheers,

Screwy


----------



## NickB (22/3/10)

Belated birthday wishes Batz!

Will look down over Tarong power station today with a beer in hand for you!

Cheers


----------



## TidalPete (22/3/10)

Screwtop said:


> Hey Batz, happy 60th mate, and at your age coming home for your birthday present...........on ya!
> 
> Hope you enjoyed your day, Pete did tell me but forget to post yesterday after arriving home, have a couple of things here for you to collect from Browndog.
> 
> ...



And I forgot too Batz  Just a little hung over etc from the great weekend.
So belated birthday wishes to you mate. Your 60th hey? How time flies. :lol: 









T


----------



## Ross (22/3/10)

:icon_chickcheers: Happy Birthday you old Fart :icon_chickcheers: 
Didn't realise you had the original Batcave event planned on your birthday...you kept that one quiet.


Cheers Ross


----------



## chappo1970 (22/3/10)

Happy Birthday Batz! Hope you have a good one.

Chap Chap


----------



## Ross (23/3/10)

Happy Birthday Pumpy old thing :icon_chickcheers: .... Toasting you with a Nogne-o 100 

Cheers Ross


----------



## Screwtop (23/3/10)

All the best Pump, hope you had a great day!

Screwy


----------



## TidalPete (23/3/10)

Many Happies Pumpy old son. Will raise a glass to you ASAP.









T


----------



## browndog (24/3/10)

Happy birthday Campbell, glad to see you are Stillscottish at 53 old boy. I'll down one in your honour tonight.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## winkle (24/3/10)

Campbell, party on at 4.30pm dude :icon_chickcheers: .


----------



## TidalPete (24/3/10)

53 years old! you're catching up fast Campbell. :beer: 









T


----------



## Bribie G (24/3/10)

Batz, Pumpy and Campbell - happy birthday. Hey Batz, 60 is the new 40 :beerbang:


----------



## Ross (24/3/10)

Bugger!!! If I'd realised it was your birthday Campbell, I'd have joined you guys in the city to celebrate.

Just kegged the latest Smoked Schwarz so will toast you with that instead.

Cheers & Happy Birthday

Ross


----------



## bonj (24/3/10)

Here's looking up yer kilt, Campbell!


----------



## Gavo (24/3/10)

Happy birthday there Cambell, already had a couple for ya.

Gavo.


----------



## yardy (24/3/10)

Batz said:


> Thanks guys,
> I have Sunday off this week so I did the drive home after work tonight, and I have to leave again tomorrow arvo :angry:
> Still there's time for a couple of home brews tonight with the wife and Banjo.
> 
> ...




missed this one, hope it was a good one cobber :icon_chickcheers: 

i can think of better places than Tarong for your birthday, still could've been worse, Biloela....

cheers

Dave


----------



## Screwtop (24/3/10)

Happy Birthday Campbell TVOCP extrordinaire :lol:

Hope you had a great day!

Cheers.

Screwy


----------



## PistolPatch (24/3/10)

Sorry to miss you Pumpy. Hope you had a splendid day :icon_cheers: Count yourself lucky you are not living next door to Campbell. He probably has the bag pipes croning as we speak .

Cherrs to you Pumpy and Campbell :beer:


----------



## stillscottish (26/3/10)

Zenbar
Platform bar
Perry's bar

Thanks (whispers quietly)


----------



## raven19 (11/4/10)

Happy Birthday Winkle!

Trust you have a great day.


----------



## bonj (11/4/10)

Hoppy Birthday Winkle! Don't do anything I wouldn't do.... Actually, don't do anything I would!


----------



## Screwtop (11/4/10)

Cheers Perry, Happy Birthday, hope you enjoy the day.

Screwy


----------



## browndog (11/4/10)

Happy Birthday Winkle, have a great one mate, I'll have a tanduay and coke in your honour.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Batz (11/4/10)

Happy Birthday Perry !

Have a good one mate, I'll have a couple this arvo in your honour :beer: 


Batz


----------



## winkle (11/4/10)

Thanks fellas, think I drank my own body weight yesterday/last nite. Might have a quiet one today :unsure: .


----------



## Batz (11/4/10)

winkle said:


> Might have a quiet one today :unsure: .


----------



## schooey (11/4/10)

Many Happy Returns for the day. Perry! I hope you manage to tie one on... :beer:


----------



## Ross (11/4/10)

Happy Birthday Perry :icon_chickcheers: 

Brewing an English Barley Wine today & a Dusseldorf Alt, so will have to celebrate a little later...

cheers Ross


----------



## TidalPete (11/4/10)

Been down the beach all day & nearly missed your birthday Perry but am making up for it now toasting you with the first glass of my latest Smoked Schwarzbier that's been in cc for 10 weeks. :icon_drool2: 

Many Happies Perry old son! YOU? Having a quiet day? :lol: 











T


----------



## chappo1970 (11/4/10)

Geezus I have missed Pumpy's, Cambells and Winkles Birthday!

Many happy one's boys!






Love Chap Chap


----------



## NickB (11/4/10)

Belated birthday wished to Campbell, and a very happy birthday to Perry - the man who taught me that swimming naked in someone elses pool is A OK!

Will keg up a couple of beers and down a few as well in your honour after work this evening!

Cheers!


----------



## winkle (11/4/10)

Chappo said:


> Geezus I have missed Pumpy's, Cambells and Winkles Birthday!
> 
> Many happy one's boys!
> 
> ...



2 cones with vanilla thanks Chappo (maybe a cherry on top).


----------



## bconnery (11/4/10)

winkle said:


> 2 cones with vanilla thanks Chappo (maybe a cherry on top).



Somehow I don't think she's got a cherry...


----------



## PistolPatch (12/4/10)

Cheers to you winkle! Hope you weren't hungover for your entire birthday. Chappo's pic must have perked you up a tad. Isn't she sweet?

Spot ya mate :icon_cheers: 
Pat


----------



## winkle (14/4/10)

Happy birthday Les, just finished prepping some Rosellas to bung in a wit tomorrow :icon_cheers:


----------



## chappo1970 (14/4/10)

Happy birthday Les. Will have one or two tonight in your honour!






Chap Chap


----------



## Fatgodzilla (14/4/10)

Missed in earlier. Cheers to you Winkle! 21 again!


----------



## bradsbrew (14/4/10)

Happy belated birthday Winkle, Campbell. Happy birthday Les.

I will have a few more beers for youse.


----------



## bonj (14/4/10)

Hoppy Birthday Leslie! err Lesney... Lesmond... uhh..... Les!


----------



## NickB (14/4/10)

Happy Birthday Les! Will have a few for you at the SCB on the weekend 

Cheers!


----------



## PistolPatch (14/4/10)

All the best you Mr Weizguy. Hope you are drinking one of your medal winners.

Hope you are taking it easy - you're getting a bit too old for wild celebrations.

 and :icon_cheers:,
Pat


----------



## schooey (14/4/10)

Happy Birthday, Les! :beer:

I missed it almost... farking!


----------



## joshuahardie (15/4/10)

Happy birthday for yesterday les.... you Sethule Esbian you.... :icon_cheers:


----------



## Screwtop (15/4/10)

Happy birthday for yesterday Les ya old bugger, missed yesterday will down one for you on beerday.

Cheers,

Screwy


----------



## raven19 (15/4/10)

Lez, echoing the Happy Birthday wishes for yesterday also.

Cheers!


----------



## winkle (18/4/10)

Hoppy Barfday Pat! :icon_chickcheers: 
_Is this the first one for the year?_
Might have a few pints of Jungle Wit in your honour (to empty the keg) and make way for a bitter.


----------



## Steve (18/4/10)

Happy Birthday Pistol, have a goody :icon_chickcheers: 

Cheers
Steve


----------



## raven19 (18/4/10)

Happy Birthday Pistol!!!! :icon_cheers:


----------



## schooey (18/4/10)

Many Happy Returns for the day, Pat old son... I hope you manage to find a few frothies and some fun and frivolity today :beer:


----------



## Ross (18/4/10)

How many Birthdays do you have a year Pat!?!? 
Sure I've toasted you before, anyways, Happy Birthday Bag Master :icon_chickcheers: 

Cheers Ross


----------



## TidalPete (18/4/10)

Many, Many Happy's to you Patrica old son.











T


----------



## PistolPatch (19/4/10)

Ross said:


> How many Birthdays do you have a year Pat!?!?



InCider hasn't given me one for months now so I've had to wait for ages for my real one to come up .

Heading off OS this week so things have been busy. We had to get BIABrewer.info ready, pack and finish off a heap of work stuff.

Many thanks for the above. I'll cheers you as I drink some English Ales in London and some Pilsners etc in Europe. Should be tops.

Thanks again,
Pat


----------



## Doogiechap (20/4/10)

Happy birthday Pat !!!
Have a great trip !!


----------



## Screwtop (20/4/10)

Happy Birthday for the other day Pat ya old fart. Hope you have a great trip and that the ash cloud doesn't bugger up your itinerary.

Cheers,

Screwy


----------



## NickB (20/4/10)

Belated birthday wishes Pat. Hope you get some OS tail while you're away - might stop you bothering everyone's sisters......


----------



## AndrewQLD (20/4/10)

Another year goes by hey Pat, many happy returns mate. Enjoy your OS trip.

Andrew


----------



## PistolPatch (21/4/10)

NickB said:


> Belated birthday wishes Pat. Hope you get some OS tail while you're away - might stop you bothering everyone's sisters......



LOL and thanks again guys.

No one's sister has come good yet Nick so I'm hoping I get some tail over there too. Don't know if the plane is even taking off yet though . Might end up having to go to QLD to see Mrs Sqyre again instead. She's always looked after me in the past though the maintenance she always starts to claim 9 months later is starting to wear thin. I think Brucey's, "Stairway to Heaven," brewery _*and*_ his balcony were built from these payments.

And I don't even want to mention what things came up at my last medical. I never had any of those diseases before :huh:.

If anyone does have any sisters though in England or somewhere from Budapest to Prague, let me know and I can take her a present.


Pat


----------



## chappo1970 (21/4/10)

Happy belated Birthday Pat. I did have my sister and her friend lined up for you but unfortunately it looks like you are heading to the other side of the world. Here's a photo to tide you over till you get Prague...







Many Happies to Sinkas. Have a good one mate :icon_cheers:


----------



## PistolPatch (21/4/10)

Happy birthday to my chiropractor - sinkas :icon_cheers: 

Have a good one mate.

P.S. chappo, I was going to sleep with your sister and her friend last time I was at your place but when I went to their bedroom, you looked so happy between them I didn't have the heart to disturb you.


----------



## Doogiechap (21/4/10)

Happy birthday Case !!
I hope the day goes eisy for you


----------



## Maple (2/5/10)

HBD CM2, enjoy a few today! Catch up soon for a proper session.


----------



## syd_03 (2/5/10)

Happy birthday Damo, Hope you have a great day.


----------



## Ross (5/5/10)

Happy Birthday Thomas.J :icon_chickcheers: 

Cheers Ross


----------



## Batz (5/5/10)

Ross said:


> Happy Birthday Thomas.J :icon_chickcheers:
> 
> Cheers Ross




Happy Birthday from me as well Thomas.

Batz


----------



## TidalPete (5/5/10)

Many Happies Thomas. I'll have a beer for you ASAP.






TP


----------



## Ross (8/5/10)

:icon_chickcheers: Happy birthday Howard (HowlingDog) :icon_chickcheers: one of brewings true gentlemen.

Cheers Ross


----------



## Bribie G (9/5/10)

Yes happy birthday Howard, was thinking of you at work as I was eating my Chicken Vindaloo (H gave me some curry leaves he's grown)

cheers
Michael

:icon_cheers:


----------



## Howlingdog (9/5/10)

Thanks Gents. Had a quiet day yesterday. Fired up the oven for the first time in a couple of months. I'm a bit out of practice with my dough throwing.

HD


----------



## winkle (10/5/10)

Yo GMK, happy birthday dude! :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## TidalPete (10/5/10)

winkle said:


> Yo GMK, happy birthday dude! :icon_chickcheers:



Ditto!
Many Happies Kenny.





TP


----------



## Batz (10/5/10)

Kenny old thing!! Happy Birthday mate !

Get up on the roof, with the kids and celebrate  :beer: :beerbang: 


Batz


----------



## MitchDudarko (10/5/10)

Happy Birthday GMK! (Mines today too )


----------



## Batz (12/5/10)

Happy Birthday Doc :beer: 

Have a good one mate !

Batz


----------



## petesbrew (12/5/10)

Happy Birthday Doc!
Cheers
pete


----------



## syd_03 (12/5/10)

Happy birthday Doc. Gee mate you do look good for your age I must say  

Have a good one.


----------



## raven19 (12/5/10)

Happy Birthday Doc.

Doc's orders say take two beers right now!  B)


----------



## winkle (12/5/10)

Hoppy birthday Doc, you old fart


----------



## NickB (12/5/10)

Happy birthday Doc! Will have a beer in your honour!


----------



## Ross (16/5/10)

:icon_chickcheers: Happy Birthday Dane, thanks for creating such a great forum :icon_chickcheers: 

...& also to you Doc :icon_chickcheers: 

Cheers Ross


----------



## Jye (16/5/10)

Hope u had/having a good one Dane :beer:


----------



## TidalPete (16/5/10)

Birthday Boy Dane! Many Happy Returns.





TP


----------



## Ross (17/5/10)

:icon_chickcheers: Happy Birthday AndrewQld :icon_chickcheers: 

Cheers Ross


----------



## NickB (17/5/10)

Have a great one AndrewQLD!


----------



## Batz (17/5/10)

Happy Birthday Andrew !
Have a good one old mate :icon_chickcheers: 

Batz


----------



## raven19 (17/5/10)

Happy BDay Andrew (QLD)!


----------



## chappo1970 (17/5/10)

Hoppy birthday AndrewQld!!!

Will have one or 2 in your honour.


----------



## TidalPete (17/5/10)

Have a great day Andrew. Getting a bit long in the tooth now mate.  











TP


----------



## Katherine (17/5/10)

Happy Birthday AndrewQLD! Have a great day...


----------



## AndrewQLD (18/5/10)

Thanks for the well wishes guys, I've been a bit tied up lately with a sick son so I haven't been on AHB much, but he's well on the way to being healthy again so it's back to normal.
Apologies to Dane and Doc for missing their birthday, hope you had a good one :icon_drunk: and the same goes for anyone else I missed.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## therook (1/6/10)

Happy birthday randyrob
have a great day and don't get to drunk :icon_chickcheers: 

Rook


----------



## Ross (3/6/10)

Happy birthday Dave (Pocketbeers), have a great one mate :icon_chickcheers: 


Cheers Ross


----------



## Screwtop (3/6/10)

Happy Birthday Dave, all the best mate and enjoy the day.


Don't know how I missed AndrewQld's birthday, so belated Happy Birthday Andrew.


Cheers,

Screwy


----------



## NickB (3/6/10)

Happy Birthday Dave! Will have a few foe you this arvo!

Cheers


PS: Surely you must nearly have stopped growing by now?!?!?!


----------



## bonj (3/6/10)

Hoppy Birthday PocketBeers! :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## PistolPatch (4/6/10)

Cheers to you from the West PB .

Sorry to miss you by a day RandyRob but we'll have a beer at the RPBS - no worries!

Spot ya,
Pat


----------



## bconnery (4/6/10)

Happy belated birthday Dave. 
See you tonight for some beverages!

Best wishes and beers to all the other birthdays around too!


----------



## Howlingdog (4/6/10)

Happy birthday Dave, see you tonight for some 12's & 13's

HD


----------



## clarkey7 (4/6/10)

Thanks guys.....

Had a good one. Wife took me to Archive and Nectar last night. :icon_cheers: 

I'm calling tonight the 13-athon - HD. Hope your ready.

PB


----------



## Paul H (4/6/10)

Pocket Beers said:


> Thanks guys.....
> 
> Had a good one. Wife took me to Archive and Nectar last night. :icon_cheers:
> 
> ...



Where did you find a wife like that?

:icon_cheers: 

Paul


----------



## bconnery (4/6/10)

Pocket Beers said:


> Thanks guys.....
> 
> Had a good one. Wife took me to Archive and Nectar last night. icon_cheers.gif
> 
> ...





Paul H said:


> Where did you find a wife like that?
> 
> :icon_cheers:
> 
> Paul



Aren't they all like that?


----------



## winkle (4/6/10)

Belated hoppy birthday PB sounds like you had a good one :icon_cheers:


----------



## bonj (4/6/10)

bconnery said:


> Aren't they all like that?


You mean some aren't?


----------



## NickB (4/6/10)

bconnery said:


> Aren't they all like that?



<_< Yeah, sure they are.......



.....


----------



## winkle (4/6/10)

:icon_offtopic: 
Mmmm, I've been to that movie.


----------



## chappo1970 (4/6/10)

Hoppy birthday Clarky. Be sure to have one or three in honour of your 60th B'day :icon_cheers:


----------



## NickB (4/6/10)

winkle said:


> :icon_offtopic:
> Mmmm, I've been to that movie.



Yep, disturbingly realistic, but would have benefitted from being in 3D. 1 1/2 Stars.... h34r:


----------



## Jye (6/6/10)

Have a good one Bonj 

Beers :beer:


----------



## Batz (6/6/10)

Happy Birthday Bonj :icon_chickcheers: 

Batz


----------



## AndrewQLD (6/6/10)

Have a good one Bonj, here's cheers to you :icon_drunk: same goes for you to Pocket Beers, have a happy one.

Andrew


----------



## chappo1970 (6/6/10)

Hippy birthday Bonj me old mate.

I got you a special badge for your birthday...






I knew you appreciate its subtle humour. :beerbang: 

Gunna paint Bertie in your honour.


----------



## raven19 (6/6/10)

Happy Birthday Bonj! Hope you manage to sneak a brew or two in.


----------



## schooey (6/6/10)

Happy Birthday, Big Fat Hooker Boy!


----------



## winkle (6/6/10)

Happy birthday to number one male (fcuking) prostitute.
Hope somebody buys (fcuking) lube (fcuking).


----------



## NickB (6/6/10)

Happy birthday Hippy!

Will sink a few beers after work tonight in your honour!


----------



## Screwtop (6/6/10)

Happy Birthday Bonj, all the very best, hope you have a nice day mate.

Good to see Schooey's insurance has you covered :lol:

Screwy


----------



## bonj (6/6/10)

:lol:

Thanks ya'lls... 

No need to sneak beers around here, raven. Had a Moderation Pale at MT Brewery on the way home from the Gold Coast at lunch... time to get stuck into a few more.

Schooey's insurance has me more than covered, Screwy... I'm a little worried :blink: Schooey and Screwy.... that might be a little difficult to say a bit later. :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## NickB (6/6/10)

How about 'Screwy and Schooey Screwed Me'..... 10 times, fast!


----------



## browndog (6/6/10)

Happy Birthday Bonj, sounds like you had a nice day out with the family mate. Enjoy those Moderations !

cheers

Browndog


----------



## PistolPatch (8/6/10)

Excuse the late well wishes Bonj but I drank so many beers celebrating your birthday that I couldn't type for 2 days! Can't tell you how much I enjoyed your birthday - can hardly wait 'til next year.

Hope you had a blast and next year we'll do phone beers!


Pat


----------



## Ross (8/6/10)

Happy Birthday Jayandcath :icon_chickcheers: 

....& also to you Bonj :icon_chickcheers: 

Cheers Ross


----------



## Screwtop (8/6/10)

Jay! Happy Birthday ya Homa :lol:

Cheers mate will have a few in your honour next Fri

Screwy


----------



## winkle (9/6/10)

Belated happy birthday Jay & to Sqyre 4 2 day :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## bonj (9/6/10)

PistolPatch said:


> Excuse the late well wishes Bonj but I drank so many beers celebrating your birthday that I couldn't type for 2 days! Can't tell you how much I enjoyed your birthday - can hardly wait 'til next year.
> 
> Hope you had a blast and next year we'll do phone beers!


Glad to hear you had a good time  Phone beers are on!

And Hoppy Birthday to Jay and Sqyre!! :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Batz (9/6/10)

Sqyre old thing, have a Happy Birthday mate.

I don't usually have a beer Wednesdays, but this arvo I make an exception in your honour :icon_chickcheers: 

Batz


----------



## NickB (9/6/10)

Happy Birthday Sqyre! :beer: 

Cheers


----------



## Henno (9/6/10)

Happy birthday Sqyre, and also happy belated one to Bonjypoo as well.


----------



## Ross (9/6/10)

Happy Birthday Sqyre :icon_chickcheers: - You still reading the forum while you've stopped brewing??


cheers Ross


----------



## Steve (13/6/10)

Happy Birthday Jayse.......might sneak in a little heart starter for you whilst waiting for the mash. Hope you have a goody.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Batz (13/6/10)

Jayse you old bugger ! 

Have a good one mate  

Batz


----------



## raven19 (13/6/10)

Happy Birthday Jayse!

Will have to catchup soon for a beer :icon_cheers:


----------



## winkle (22/6/10)

Happy birthday Mothballs :icon_chickcheers:

Edit: and Katie & MHB


----------



## AndrewQLD (22/6/10)

Happy Birthday, Mothballs, Katie and MHB. Hope you all have a great day, cheers :beerbang: 

Andrew


----------



## raven19 (22/6/10)

Happy Birthday Katie! :icon_cheers:


----------



## NickB (22/6/10)

Have a good one Mothballs, Katie and MHB!

Will down one in your honour tonight!

Cheers


----------



## Katherine (23/6/10)

cheers guys.


----------



## PistolPatch (24/6/10)

AndrewQLD said:


> Happy Birthday, Mothballs, Katie and MHB. Hope you all have a great day, cheers :beerbang:
> 
> Andrew



Not only managed to miss the above but Sqyre's birthday too :blink: and long-time moderator Jayse!

Trust you all had a top one. You 22nd guys/gal share your birthday with Cyndi Lauper and Kris Kristofferson. I wonder what their kids would sound like? 

Have a great year,
Pat


----------



## Batz (24/6/10)

Oh well done there Batz, missed Mothballs, Katie and MHB and apologies to you fair brewers.
Going to work I'm sure is no excuse at all, but it's all I have.
I hope you all had fantastic day

Be good

Batz


----------



## winkle (27/6/10)

Happy birthday GG :icon_cheers: 
Still got your hose here.
I'll try a Case swap saison in your direction this arvo.
(Edit: speaking of that, get brewing you slug  )


----------



## brettprevans (30/6/10)

Happy birthday Roota69. hope you and the boys at work are draining that 50L keg of yours in celebration.

mate hurry up and go AG so you can weld yourself up some gear. I love the work you did for me. cheers buddy


----------



## raven19 (5/7/10)

Happy Birthday BYB! Some classy fella's born on this day it would seem.  :kooi:


----------



## drsmurto (5/7/10)

Happy Birthday Raven and BYB.  

100 years old BYB? You don't look a day over 65


----------



## NickB (5/7/10)

Happy BDay Raven and the wielder of The Pink Appendage

Cheers!


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (5/7/10)

raven19 said:


> Happy Birthday BYB! Some classy fella's born on this day it would seem. :kooi:





DrSmurto said:


> 100 years old BYB? You don't look a day over 65





NickB said:


> Happy BDay Raven and the wielder of The Pink Appendage
> 
> Cheers!



Am feeling every part of a centurion ATM. The wife has even allowed me to have my current pliney clone some space in the house to ferment. " I have an understanding wife " Happy Birthday Rav

Back Yard Brewer

The Pink Appendage, reckon there may be a swap coming up this month, wonder what incider is up to :unsure: <_<


----------



## cdbrown (5/7/10)

Happy birthday kungy, organicbrewer, Back Yard Brewer litre_o_cola and raven19 (hope you got some more gear for the RIMS set up, perhaps a proper PID!)


----------



## NickB (5/7/10)

BYB - Incider hasn't been sighted since the Xmas Swap, either online or in person.... Whatever you did to him with that appendage, it must still be hurting...... h34r:





Cheers!


----------



## bum (5/7/10)

Happy birthday Raven and BYB!


----------



## bonj (5/7/10)

I've missed far too many, so....

Hoppy Birthday to everyone in the world!


----------



## bum (6/7/10)

All the best, Kleiny.


----------



## Ross (6/7/10)

Happy Birthday Mel (Moonshadow), & congrats on your engagement to Ian watson (Beersom). :beer: 

+++

Happy Birthday as well to BYB & Raven19 :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Effect (6/7/10)

Happy beerlated birfday Raven and BYB!


----------



## raven19 (6/7/10)

Happy Birthday Kleiny - its a darn fine month this July it would seem!


----------



## Screwtop (6/7/10)

Ross said:


> Happy Birthday Mel (Moonshadow), & congrats on your engagement to Ian watson (Beersom). :beer:
> 
> +++
> 
> Happy Birthday as well to BYB & Raven19 :icon_chickcheers:




Wow!!! Cheers and all the very best to you two. No hints given on the phone the other day Ian, sneaky bugga :lol:

Screwy


----------



## browndog (15/7/10)

Happy birthday Brad you madman. I'll have a beer with you at Winkles.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## winkle (15/7/10)

Hoppy birthday Brad my man :icon_chickcheers: .
I'll crack a stout in your direction this arvo, won't be as good as yours though.
See u Saturday :kooi:


----------



## NickB (15/7/10)

Have a good one Brad!

Will crack one for you (a beer that is h34r at lunch time after I finish the lawns 

Will buy you a beer at the swap too 

Cheers


----------



## raven19 (15/7/10)

Echoing the happy birthday wishes to Brad! :icon_cheers:


----------



## AndrewQLD (15/7/10)

Have a great day Brad, cheers to you.

Andrew


----------



## bradsbrew (15/7/10)

Cheers Guys.............Just locking up the workshop, then its home to my keg fridge eerrr I mean family. Might just have a few quite pints tonight :icon_chickcheers: 

Cheers Brad


----------



## Ross (4/8/10)

:icon_chickcheers: Happy Birthday Ned you old Bunyip :icon_chickcheers: 

....& to you Brad for the other day  


Cheers Ross


----------



## NickB (4/8/10)

Happy Birthday Osama Bin Bunyip!

Sending ASIO your way as a special birthday treat


----------



## TidalPete (4/8/10)

Many Happys Ned. :beer: 
Will hoist a glass in your honour ASAP. :icon_cheers: 

TP


----------



## TidalPete (4/8/10)

Looks like I missed your birthday Brad so many belated happys to you too. :beer: 

TP


----------



## winkle (4/8/10)

Happy birthday Bin Bunyip :icon_chickcheers: 
Bless your white cotton socks....


----------



## Screwtop (4/8/10)

Hey Bunyip, hope you had a good one Mate.

Cheers and many happies!!!


Screwy


----------



## stillscottish (4/8/10)

Have a good one Ned. I'm at work tonight so have one for yourself and have one for me. :beerbang:


----------



## PistolPatch (4/8/10)

Mr Bunyip,

Usually I'd write more mate but a picture tells a thousand words and you provided the two best ones I have seen this last year on AHB. I was going to say, "Check out the 2009 Qld Xmas Case Swap thread to see these pics," but then noticed it was 2,508 posts long!!!! The pics can be found here. 

You are truly de man!

Spot ya old mate :icon_cheers:
Pat

P.S.


----------



## bconnery (4/8/10)

PistolPatch said:


> Mr Bunyip,
> 
> Usually I'd write more mate but a picture tells a thousand words and you provided the two best ones I have seen this last year on AHB. I was going to say, "Check out the 2009 Qld Xmas Case Swap thread to see these pics," but then noticed it was 2,508 posts long!!!! The pics can be found here.
> 
> ...



You mean like this one...


----------



## PistolPatch (4/8/10)

ROFL!

Donya Ben!


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (5/8/10)

Thanks too you all for the birthday wishes ... and to Pat for bringing the pics back into circulation.. haha ...

cheers guys ..


----------



## winkle (5/8/10)

While we're on a birthday roll..
:icon_chickcheers: Happy Birthday Kram, you slacker - get brewing :drinks:


----------



## winkle (11/8/10)

Happy birthday Sully :icon_cheers: Hope all's going well.


----------



## NickB (11/8/10)

Happy birthday to (the non-brewers) Kram and Sully. Get some grain and brew fellas! And a holiday for your birthday, Sully? You must have some sway with the powers that be.... h34r:

Cheers


----------



## raven19 (11/8/10)

Happy Birthday Sully. Cheers to you! :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Katherine (11/8/10)

Happy birthday Sully whereever you are....


----------



## Fatgodzilla (11/8/10)

Katie said:


> Happy birthday Sully whereever you are....





And so say all of us !


Many happy returns to Grantw .. 44 .. at last a barrel.


----------



## Katherine (12/8/10)

Happy Birthday Clean Brewer


----------



## winkle (12/8/10)

All the best CB :icon_chickcheers: .


----------



## bonj (19/8/10)

Hoppy Beerday Fatgodzilla! :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## joshuahardie (19/8/10)

Happy Birthday Fatz!

Ill raise a glass for you tonight.
Cheers


----------



## syd_03 (19/8/10)

Happy birthday Ian. I'll have a few for you tonight.


----------



## winkle (19/8/10)

:icon_chickcheers: 
Happy birthday Fatz!


----------



## Katherine (19/8/10)

Happy Birthday fatz

Just get better as you get older I reckon...


----------



## AndrewQLD (19/8/10)

I've missed a few, sorry guys.
Many Happy Returns Fatz, Clean Brewer and Sully.

Andrew


----------



## white.grant (19/8/10)

Happy Birthday Fatz, have a good one!


----------



## Fatgodzilla (19/8/10)

Grantw said:


> Happy Birthday Fatz, have a good one!




Thank you one and all for the kind words. A 51st birthday is never as good as a 50th but I guess every anniversary above ground is a good one. All the HB I put in the fridge was sadly untouched due to other things happening (never be the father of teenage daughters) - a brace of Boags Draughts and a pair of CSAs was tonight's tipple. Always tomorrow! :icon_cheers:


----------



## barls (19/8/10)

happy birthday fatz, you only look 55 so i suppose thats a bonus.
btw racking my xmas swap beer on to the cherries tomorrow.
should be good


----------



## bum (19/8/10)

Happy bday, FG.


----------



## browndog (19/8/10)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Thank you one and all for the kind words. A 51st birthday is never as good as a 50th but I guess every anniversary above ground is a good one. All the HB I put in the fridge was sadly untouched due to other things happening (never be the father of teenage daughters) - a brace of Boags Draughts and a pair of CSAs was tonight's tipple. Always tomorrow! :icon_cheers:




Go the Dragons Old Boy.


----------



## monkeybusiness (19/8/10)

Happy Birthday Ian. There's still time for a home brew before the day is out.


----------



## Doogiechap (20/8/10)

Happy Birthday Ian 
You don't look a day over 21 !


:0)


----------



## Ross (21/8/10)

:icon_chickcheers: Happy BIG 40 RdeVjun :icon_chickcheers: 

Also happy returns for the other day Fatz :icon_chickcheers: 

Cheers Ross


----------



## bradsbrew (21/8/10)

Happy BDay Ralph, CB, Sully and Fatz hope youve all had good ones.

Cheers Brad


----------



## daemon (21/8/10)

Happy 40th Rde, I'm having an ESB in your honour  :chug:


----------



## PistolPatch (21/8/10)

bradsbrew said:


> Happy BDay Ralph, CB, Sully and Fatz hope youve all had good ones.



I'll second that! Cheers to you guys and hope you all had a great one.

Voted for The Australian Birthday Party today in your honour. If they get in, I think you get free beer on your birthday and on Wednesdays .

Spot!
Pat


----------



## TidalPete (21/8/10)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Thank you one and all for the kind words. A 51st birthday is never as good as a 50th but I guess every anniversary above ground is a good one. All the HB I put in the fridge was sadly untouched due to other things happening (never be the father of teenage daughters) - a brace of Boags Draughts and a pair of CSAs was tonight's tipple. Always tomorrow!



Sorry to have missed this one Fatz so MHR in retrospect.  
51 is better than the 67 I am approaching so be very happy mate. :beer: 
You have all girls & I have 3 boys (No longer teenagers but still a bloody worry). Not too sure who is in front here? :lol: 
And many Belated Happies to you as well RdeVjun. :beer: 

TP


----------



## RdeVjun (22/8/10)

Why thanks lads, I'm rather humbled- very thoughtful of you all and muchly appreciated! :icon_cheers: 

Needless to say, after the family BBQ yesterday arvo, there's a few sore heads with just a bit of dustiness this morning, while a bit of tidying up is needed before putting on my usual weekend ESB batch- could be a long one, but what a truly magnificent day for it, hey?! :beerbang:


----------



## Ross (24/8/10)

:icon_chickcheers: Happy Birthday to the Peter Pan of Brewers Brendan Chan :icon_chickcheers: 
Time we caught up for a few beers....

Cheers Ross


----------



## winkle (24/8/10)

Have a good one Brendan, we're due for a Brewhouse arvo session :icon_chickcheers: .


----------



## NickB (24/8/10)

Happy Birthday Brandan, Fatz, Clean Brewer, RdeVjun and anyone I've missed recently!

:beer: 

Cheers


----------



## bum (27/8/10)

Happy Birthday, barls and SpillsMostOfIt.


----------



## white.grant (27/8/10)

Happy Birthday Barls :beer: 

Hope you have a good one.


----------



## schooey (27/8/10)

Bugger, have missed a few! Belated birthday wishes to all and especially my fellow NSW frontrower, FatzG... hope you had a cracker day big fella!

Also many happy returns for the day, Barls and SMOI... :beer:


----------



## barls (27/8/10)

cheers guys, ill definately will be having a few beers later today to celebrate.
also happy bday SMOI


----------



## raven19 (27/8/10)

Happy Birthday Barls & SpillsMostOfIt.


----------



## NickB (27/8/10)

Happy Birthday Barls and Spills 

Will have a beer for you! (probably after midday, though )

:beer:


----------



## winkle (27/8/10)

NickB said:


> Happy Birthday Barls and Spills
> 
> Will have a beer for you! (probably after midday, though )
> 
> :beer:



Happy birthday Barls & SMOI, I'll open the bar at 2pm for a few birthday drinks :beer:


----------



## BjornJ (27/8/10)

Dion,
hope you have a good birthday!!

Will buy you a pint next time I see you.
Hopefully it won't be at that Belgian Beer Cafe place  


Bjorn


----------



## redbeard (27/8/10)

Bjorn - HTFU  Happy bday Barls - will c u tmw for some beers


----------



## syd_03 (27/8/10)

Happy Birthday Dion. 

I havent had a beer today yet, I'll have a little one now as it is bed time soon. Big day tomorrow.

Cheers :icon_cheers: 
Jason.


----------



## AndrewQLD (28/8/10)

Happy birthday QldKev hope you have a great day mate and I will be raising a toast to you tonight.
Same goes for Peels and Chappo, many happy returns.

Andrew


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (28/8/10)

Happy birthday Chappo maybe its today or tomorrow ,, probly cant remember all that xxxxgold will do that too ya mind ...Get a goat up ya buddy .... Cheers


----------



## schooey (28/8/10)

Many Happy Returns to youse, Kev and Chapstik... Hope youse have a cracker day today!


----------



## Screwtop (28/8/10)

Many Happy Returns Chappo and Kev, both turning 40 today. :icon_chickcheers: 

All the best boys enjoy your day, you're officially over the hill now :lol:


Cheers,

Screwy


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (28/8/10)

Happy Birthday Chappo and Qldkev!


----------



## raven19 (28/8/10)

A Big Happy 40th to Chap Chap and QldKev.

Cheers lads :icon_cheers:


----------



## RdeVjun (28/8/10)

Yep, Kev & Chappo, hope its a cracking day... cracking a few beers that is! :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## bum (28/8/10)

Happy Birthday, Chappo.

You're a bit of a vain old bitch for coming here just to see if anyone wished you a happy birthday though!


----------



## bradsbrew (28/8/10)

Happy Birthday Kev and Chap Chap. Hope you have a good 40th ya old bastards. :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Ross (28/8/10)

:icon_chickcheers: Happy Birthday Qld Kev & Chappo.... :icon_chickcheers: 

Chappo....you still alive mate, you've dissappeared off the the planet? :unsure: 


Cheers Ross


----------



## DKS (28/8/10)

Cracker day in QLD to have a birthday today. Hope you enjoy it, and only 40. Whoo-hoooo!.....
Happy birthday guys. :icon_cheers: 
Daz


----------



## NickB (28/8/10)

Happy big one to QldKev & Chap Chap.... Come back to us mate, unless you've had some disfiguring accident or something


----------



## Batz (29/8/10)

Happy Birthday Qld Kev & Chappo :icon_chickcheers: 

Sorry I missed it guys, hope you had a good one and anyone else who had a birthday while I was away working.

Batz


----------



## white.grant (29/8/10)

Happy birthday BjornJ, hope its a good one!

cheers

grant


----------



## RdeVjun (29/8/10)

Hear hear, Grant- happy birthday BjornJ, hope its a terrific day of course! :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## clean brewer (29/8/10)

Happy Birthday Chappo, we'll get on it soon mate.... :icon_chickcheers: 

CB


----------



## barls (29/8/10)

happy bday bjornj and chappo


----------



## syd_03 (29/8/10)

Ahh Bjorn happy birthday indeed. I do belive I'll owe you a beer tomorrow night.


----------



## QldKev (31/8/10)

AndrewQLD said:


> Happy birthday QldKev hope you have a great day mate and I will be raising a toast to you tonight.
> Same goes for Peels and Chappo, many happy returns.
> 
> Andrew






schooey said:


> Many Happy Returns to youse, Kev and Chapstik... Hope youse have a cracker day today!






Screwtop said:


> Many Happy Returns Chappo and Kev, both turning 40 today.
> 
> All the best boys enjoy your day, you're officially over the hill now :lol:
> 
> ...






_WALLACE_ said:


> Happy Birthday Chappo and Qldkev!






raven19 said:


> A Big Happy 40th to Chap Chap and QldKev.
> 
> Cheers lads






RdeVjun said:


> Yep, Kev & Chappo, hope its a cracking day... cracking a few beers that is!






bradsbrew said:


> Happy Birthday Kev and Chap Chap. Hope you have a good 40th ya old bastards.






Ross said:


> Happy Birthday Qld Kev & Chappo....
> 
> Chappo....you still alive mate, you've dissappeared off the the planet?
> 
> ...






NickB said:


> Happy big one to QldKev & Chap Chap.... Come back to us mate, unless you've had some disfiguring accident or something






Batz said:


> Happy Birthday Qld Kev & Chappo
> 
> Sorry I missed it guys, hope you had a good one and anyone else who had a birthday while I was away working.
> 
> Batz




Thanks for all the birthday wishes, sorry I didn't get back to you all sooner, t'was down south testing out the breweries in Melbourne. They were good 

QldKev


----------



## BjornJ (31/8/10)

thanks guys!
appreciate it,
thanks
Bjorn


----------



## PistolPatch (1/9/10)

NickB said:


> Happy big one to QldKev & Chap Chap.... Come back to us mate, unless you've had some disfiguring accident or something



I thought the disfiguring accident happened years ago :unsure:.

Apart from Kev and Chappo cheers to Bjorn and all the others recently missed. Trust it was tops .

Pat


----------



## winkle (2/9/10)

And a happy b/day to Paul H. Might use you as an excuse to drink a Dubbel tonight :icon_cheers:
Edit: and cheers to Mantis (I should read the whole line)


----------



## bonj (2/9/10)

Hoppy Beerday to the Preying Mantis and Mr *Heifer*! :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## AndrewQLD (2/9/10)

Hope you have a good one Paul, many happy returns.

Andrew


----------



## matho (2/9/10)

happy birthday mantis hope its a good one  
cheer's matho


----------



## chappo1970 (4/9/10)

Many hoppy birthdays to those I have missed in my absence. Thanks all for the well wishes for my 40th. Hope to catch up with most of you piss heads soon.

@NickB Only the same disfigurement as before just with more wrinkles :icon_cheers: and that's just me dangly bits...


----------



## winkle (4/9/10)

Chappo said:


> Many hoppy birthdays to those I have missed in my absence. Thanks all for the well wishes for my 40th. Hope to catch up with most of you piss heads soon.
> 
> @NickB Only the same disfigurement as before just with more wrinkles :icon_cheers: and that's just me dangly bits...


I won't believe its you unless the post comes with a female flossing her arse in public (or a goat).


----------



## matho (18/9/10)

Happy birthday Adamt hope you have had a good one will have drink or two a for you 

Cheers matho


----------



## raven19 (18/9/10)

Happy Birthday Adam, you must be due to brew again soon now after a hiatus!?


----------



## AndrewQLD (19/9/10)

Happy Birthday Liam, hope you have a great day.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## bonj (19/9/10)

Hoppy Beerday to The Scientist!


----------



## browndog (19/9/10)

Happy birthday Liam you old bugger! Hope your brew went OK yesterday.


cheers

Browndog


----------



## winkle (19/9/10)

Happy birthday Liam, and stop brewing such good beers (in comps) :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## schooey (20/9/10)

Happy Birthday, Offy... Will have a couple of quiet ones tonight in your honour... :beer:


----------



## Bribie G (22/9/10)

Happy Birthday Markfish, having a few lagers right now, cheers. Welcome to the second half of your life (51 is the new 21 )

 B)


----------



## DUANNE (22/9/10)

a big happy birthday to my old man marksfish, after the heart attack a couple of weeks ago we werent sure but now hes made it. hoping hes around for a shitload more.


----------



## Bribie G (22/9/10)

Didn't know about that - send him my best regards guys.


----------



## pk.sax (23/9/10)

Many happy returns of the day to all 23ders. All things being equal  have a great day.


----------



## cozmocracker (23/9/10)

why that would be me! thank you very much and carn the pies!


----------



## raven19 (28/9/10)

TonyC & Muggus - Happy birthday to you both today. :icon_cheers:


----------



## barls (28/9/10)

happy bday mugus, hope you have something different to drink.


----------



## white.grant (28/9/10)

Happy Birthday Muggus. Hope you have a good one.

Cheers

Grant


----------



## bum (28/9/10)

Have a good one, Muggus.


----------



## schooey (28/9/10)

Many happy returns, Mike! Hope you have a cracker day mate...or what's left of it anyhoo. Will raise a few pints at Hart's tonight in your honour


----------



## Muggus (28/9/10)

Cheers fellas!
My gift to myself is a growler of Murrays Spartacus.
Might be a bit worse for wear in the morning...


----------



## syd_03 (28/9/10)

Happy birthday Mike.

Hope you hd a good one. Now I have an excuse to have a beer early in the week.

Cheers
Jason.


----------



## TonyC (28/9/10)

Muggus said:


> Cheers fellas!
> My gift to myself is a growler of Murrays Spartacus.
> Might be a bit worse for wear in the morning...




TonyC & Muggus - Happy birthday to you both today. :icon_cheers: 


Thanks Raven19, having a quite one now


----------



## Ross (29/9/10)

Happy birthday Hogan you pensioner you  
Happy birthday Stagger.

....& happy birthday to the recent names I missed :icon_chickcheers: 

Cheers Ross


----------



## winkle (29/9/10)

Ross said:


> Happy birthday Hogan you pensioner you
> Happy birthday Stagger.
> 
> ....& happy birthday to the recent names I missed :icon_chickcheers:
> ...



Yep many happies Hogan, Stagger et al :beerbang: .
Will have a few drinks in your direction this arvo.


----------



## schooey (29/9/10)

Many happy returns today, Scotty and Mick :beer:

hoping to drink a few Spartacus in your honour a bit later today


----------



## raven19 (29/9/10)

Happy Birthdays to Stagger, Hogan and Goatherder! :icon_cheers: 

Lots of members having birthdays of late...

I hope its got nothing to do with it being roughly 9 months after xmas/nye parties!   

I guess on the flip side we can say beer runs in the family!


----------



## np1962 (29/9/10)

Many happies to all especially goatherder. 
Never met but it was his ordinary bitter recipe that was my first AG brew. 
Got a medal in my first comp with it so forever grateful.
SWMBO may not agree though.


----------



## goatherder (29/9/10)

Cheers everyone.

Nige, that same recipe was my 1st and 2nd AG brew. That 2nd batch got a 1st in my first comp, then almost the same recipe got a 1st at AABC a couple of years later.

Cheers for the feedback, you've made my day.





NigeP62 said:


> Many happies to all especially goatherder.
> Never met but it was his ordinary bitter recipe that was my first AG brew.
> Got a medal in my first comp with it so forever grateful.
> SWMBO may not agree though.


----------



## Bribie G (5/10/10)

Happy birthday to Pilsener, born on 5 October 1842 and still going strong!

Prost :beerbang:


----------



## raven19 (7/10/10)

Happy Birthday to Sav & SJW today. :icon_cheers:


----------



## raven19 (8/10/10)

A big Happy Birthday to jjeffrey!!! :icon_cheers: :icon_chickcheers: 

Without his help (and many many others on this forum) I would not have a working RIMS brewery right now.


----------



## jjeffrey (8/10/10)

Thanks Raven.


----------



## sav (8/10/10)

raven19 said:


> Happy Birthday to Sav & SJW today. :icon_cheers:




Thanks raven getting on now


----------



## schooey (8/10/10)

Many (late) Happy returns, Savvy! Just the excuse I needed to blow the froth off a few... :beer:


----------



## Ross (10/10/10)

A few birthdays today....

Happy Birthday, Duff, Fraser John & Gary Gamble.

...& belated wishes to the Battered Sav :icon_chickcheers: 

Cheers Ross


----------



## raven19 (10/10/10)

Fraser John and Duff - happy birthday to you both. Hope you had a few good pints! :icon_cheers:


----------



## bum (17/10/10)

Have a good one, Browndog.


----------



## Gavo (17/10/10)

Happy birthday Browndog, have a good one or three or four.... :beer: 

Gavo.


----------



## Ross (17/10/10)

:icon_chickcheers: Happy Birthday Tony.... wish I had a few of your beers to toast you with :icon_drool2: 

Cheers Ross


----------



## TidalPete (17/10/10)

Many happies Tony. 




Will raise a glass to you this arvo.

TP


----------



## yardy (17/10/10)

have a good one Tony :drinks: :icon_chickcheers: 

cheers


----------



## bonj (17/10/10)

Hoppy Beerday Tony! Have a good one, mate! :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Screwtop (17/10/10)

Happy Birthday Tony! Enjoy your day and your beers.

Screwy

PS: only 3 to rip old son


----------



## Batz (17/10/10)

Happy Birthday Old Dog :lol: 

Batz


----------



## winkle (17/10/10)

Happy birthday Tony. Gin-chin old chap :icon_cheers:


----------



## browndog (17/10/10)

Thanks Fellas,

I've got some pork hocks in the oven for lunch and am just about to pour an APA that I reckon will go perfect with it. 

cheers

Tony


----------



## schooey (17/10/10)

Manny Happy returns today, Browndog... hope you have a cracker! Belated birthday wishes to King of the chillis too.... :beer:


----------



## raven19 (17/10/10)

Enjoy those beers Browndog, hope your Birthday has been a cracker! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Fatgodzilla (17/10/10)

A good year Browndog. Many Happy Returns


----------



## AndrewQLD (17/10/10)

Many happy returns Tony, hope your in full swing mate.

Andrew


----------



## bradsbrew (17/10/10)

Happy Bday Bdog. Hope youve had a good one...........


----------



## bonj (18/10/10)

Happy Birthday Bertie Beetle!


----------



## Batz (18/10/10)

Happy Birthday Yardy :icon_chickcheers: 

Have a good one mate, I hope you don't have to work today.

Batz


----------



## bum (18/10/10)

Have a good one, Yardy.


----------



## raven19 (18/10/10)

Happy Birthday Yardy - hope you get to crank some grain thru that new MM2 hopper today... :icon_cheers:


----------



## RUM57L (18/10/10)

Have a fermented b day Yardy


----------



## Ross (18/10/10)

Happy Birthday Yardy...Really looking forward to having a few beers with you when you make it down here. :icon_chickcheers: 

cheers Ross


----------



## AndrewQLD (18/10/10)

Happy Birthday Yardy, hope your enjoying a few ales, cheers to you mate  

Andrew


----------



## schooey (18/10/10)

Happy Birthday, Dave... having a couple of Mikkellers in your honour... :beer:


----------



## yardy (18/10/10)

thanks fellas :icon_cheers: 

I celebrated a bit early yesterday until quite late last night and then had to drive to gladstone at 4.30 am this morning for a 12 hour shift at hell on earth.

i need rubbing out and drawing again...


----------



## browndog (18/10/10)

Happy Birthday Yardy you old bugger and all the other buggers having a birthday today. Hope you all get to stuff yourselves with roast pork and APA like I did yesterday.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## bum (20/10/10)

Happy Birthday, Tony.


----------



## winkle (20/10/10)

bum said:


> Happy Birthday, Tony.



+1 
Have a good'n Tony :icon_cheers:


----------



## raven19 (20/10/10)

Hoping to plant some more of your chilli seeds in your honour tonight Tony! Happy Birthday! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Ross (20/10/10)

Happe Birthdey Tony B) :icon_chickcheers: 

Happy birthday to Bulp & Millet Man as well :icon_chickcheers: 

Cheers Ross


----------



## matho (20/10/10)

Happy brithday Tony hope your having a good one 
:chug: 
Cheers steve


----------



## bonj (20/10/10)

Hoppy Beerday ToeKnee!


----------



## Screwtop (20/10/10)

ToeKnee, knee and toe, knee and toe.

Happy Biffy ya'ole bugga!!

All the best mate hope you had a nice day.

Screwy


----------



## InCider (20/10/10)

Happy Birthday Tony - have a great day mate :icon_chickcheers: 

And for tomorrow, happy birthday to NickB! The big 30 mate :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Batz (20/10/10)

Screwtop said:


> ToeKnee, knee and toe, knee and toe.
> 
> Happy Biffy ya'ole bugga!!
> 
> ...




Too many Knees ! Happy BirthKnee !

Batz


----------



## PistolPatch (21/10/10)

Tony, Browndog and all you other legends I missed - sorry!

Hope you guys had or are having a great one. Will try and do better next year.

Glad I noticed the date on this thread. Mum's birthday tomorrow and I had totally forgotten. This means I missed two nieces ones as well .

Oops,
Pat


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (31/10/10)

Happy Birthday Ross, hope your still kicking after ANHC.. 

Happy birthday Sean & Gavo have a good day buddys..

and happy birthday too anybody else today ,,,And a happy birthday too all I've missed of late..

Cheers guys ..


----------



## Screwtop (31/10/10)

Yep.............it's THAT day again! 

Happy birthday to Ross, Sean and Gavo. Hope you all have a great day, all the best!

Screwy


----------



## AndrewQLD (31/10/10)

Happy Birthday Ross, Incider, BeerSmith, Gavo, Coolum brewer and ~mike. Hope you all have a great day, Although I imagine your not to good atm Ross?


----------



## TidalPete (31/10/10)

Big Happy's Ross, Sean, Gavo, & any others I've missed.



TP


----------



## j1gsaw (31/10/10)

Happy Bday All...


----------



## bradsbrew (31/10/10)

Happy birthday Ross, Gayboy and Gavo.


----------



## NickB (31/10/10)

Have a good one Rossco, Gavo and the 'homo'....


----------



## Batz (31/10/10)

Sean Gavo and Ross, hope your having a good one guys ! :icon_chickcheers: 

Happy Birthday from Batz :icon_cheers:


----------



## winkle (31/10/10)

Happy birthday guys :icon_chickcheers: .
Did anyone get the number of that truck............


----------



## sav (31/10/10)

Happy birthday brewers. Sorry mike I was emailing you today didnt look.

cheers I will have another beer for ya all

sava the battered

:icon_cheers:


----------



## raven19 (31/10/10)

Ross & ~Mike Happy Birthday lads! :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Gavo (31/10/10)

Thanks Guys, and happy birthday Ross and Sean. Have been on the road today and just getting a beer now.

Cheers
Gavo


----------



## pk.sax (3/11/10)

Happy birthday acasta


----------



## Acasta (3/11/10)

practicalfool said:


> Happy birthday acasta


Why thank you good sir.


----------



## bum (6/11/10)

Have a good one, reviled.


----------



## Screwtop (6/11/10)

All the best Tyler, have a good one mate.

Screwy


----------



## winkle (6/11/10)

And another hoppy biffy from here reviled :icon_chickcheers: .


----------



## bum (7/11/10)

And a good one to Maple.


----------



## schooey (8/11/10)

Many happy returns for the day, Brendo... hope you're enjoying one of those cracking Bocks, mate! :beer:


----------



## ledgenko (8/11/10)

Happy Bday all you Scorpio's .... I am up in 8 days ... hoping for a new peice of beer porn .. but may crack a few pairs of undies :-( ..... YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY?????


----------



## raven19 (8/11/10)

Happy Birthday Brendo!


----------



## raven19 (14/11/10)

Happy Birthday Chris Taylor :icon_cheers:


----------



## matho (15/11/10)

Happy birthday bum bum

Cheers metho


----------



## schooey (15/11/10)

Many happy returns for the day, bum :beer: Only 34? You seem way too disappointed and disillusioned with the world to be so young... that's the internets, I guess


----------



## raven19 (15/11/10)

Happy Birthday Bum!

(Fark that is wierd to type!)


----------



## bum (15/11/10)

Cheers, gents.

Schooey, it is funny that you say that - internet people are usually surprised to find that someone who can still care too much about stuff that isn't all that important is so old. Flipside of the same coin I suppose.


----------



## pk.sax (15/11/10)

Happy birthday Bum.

And belated birthday to Chris, hope you are still celebrating.


----------



## Duff (22/11/10)

He may or may not read this, but happy birthday to jjpalmer :beer: 

Been off work with a foot injury the past week and have spent a fair bit of time reading How to Brew. Still a great all round book.

Cheers.


----------



## pk.sax (22/11/10)

happy birthday J Palmer. Your book has helped me work around so many things and make decent beer.


----------



## Screwtop (23/11/10)

Many happy returns to The Drunk Arab and Monkale, celebrating their birthdays today.

All the best Mark and Geoff, hope you both have a great birthday!

Screwy


----------



## bonj (23/11/10)

Haven't seen Monkale for a while... Hoppy Beerday, fella! And of course to TDA and anyone else I've missed.


----------



## Duff (23/11/10)

Happy birthday TDA  

Cheers.


----------



## Batz (24/11/10)

Happy Birthday DKS





I'll have an Alt in your honour but some drunken buggers drank it all the other weekend !


Have a good one Daz.

Batz


----------



## Batz (24/11/10)

Duff said:


> Happy birthday TDA
> 
> Cheers.




Missed this one Mark, I hope you had a good one mate, it's been way too long between drinks.

Batz


----------



## TidalPete (24/11/10)

Many Happies Daz. Will break my rule & have a weekday beer in your honour tonight.







TP


----------



## Bribie G (24/11/10)

Happy birthday Daz, not long now to 50  However as TP and I will both tell you, 50 is the new 30


----------



## winkle (24/11/10)

Happy birthday Daz, I'll have a few with you at BABBs  .
And happy birthday Warren if you're still about.


----------



## bonj (24/11/10)

Hoppy Beerday Daz :icon_chickcheers: 
I wont' be at BABBs this month, so I'll have one for you tonight! :icon_drunk:


----------



## Steve (24/11/10)

I know he doesnt come here anymore, but I'll have a beer for warren tonight :beerbang:


----------



## winkle (26/11/10)

Happy birthday Snow & El Franco :icon_chickcheers: 
Baa Bra sends her luv...


----------



## schooey (1/12/10)

Many happy returns for the day, Barry.. :beer: 

Will have a few in your honour this evening whilst brewing my first ever Berliner Weisse


----------



## raven19 (1/12/10)

Happy Birthday Barry!


----------



## raven19 (5/12/10)

Best Birthday wishes to Asher! Hope you are enjoying a lambic or three fella. Cheers! :icon_cheers:


----------



## bonj (5/12/10)

Oh I've missed a few again. Hoppy Beerday to all those I've missed, with particular reference to Snow and Franko "Get to the Chopper!".

And a very Hoppy Beerday to Asher for today! 

Apologies to all the hoopy froods I've forgotten to single out.


----------



## raven19 (9/12/10)

Happy Birthday to Hefevice & Jase!


----------



## bum (19/12/10)

Happy Birthday to Cocko and Pennywise.


----------



## InCider (19/12/10)

Happy Birthday to Henno's son, who was born yesterday!


----------



## Batz (19/12/10)

InCider said:


> Happy Birthday to Henno's son, who was born yesterday!




Hey congratulations you two :beer: 

Batz


----------



## Cocko (19/12/10)

bum said:


> Happy Birthday to Cocko and Pennywise.




Cheers bloke!

And a beer will be poured now in Pennywises honour!

Grats Henno!


----------



## Pennywise (19/12/10)

bum said:


> Happy Birthday to Cocko and Pennywise.



Cheers man. Went for a feed and beer at the Belgian beer cafe so has been a nice day, well, apart from the wether.


----------



## raven19 (26/12/10)

Happy Birthday Boston! :icon_cheers:


----------



## bum (26/12/10)

Happy Birthday for yesterday, Mick (assuming you're the same billybushcook).


----------



## raven19 (27/12/10)

Happy Birthday Kai! Still need to catch up for that beer!


----------



## bonj (27/12/10)

Hoppy Beerday Kai! I bet your christmas was hectic, bun lots of fun!


----------



## winkle (27/12/10)

Bonj said:


> Hoppy Beerday Kai! I bet your christmas was hectic, bun lots of fun!



Yep have a good one Kai!


----------



## bum (1/1/11)

Happy Birthday to gava and felten.


----------



## InCider (1/1/11)

Happy Birthday to Pistol Patch & Snow. Having a beer for you two fine gents right now. A beer made from apples of course!


----------



## bum (2/1/11)

Happy Birthday, Supra-Jim.


----------



## Pennywise (5/1/11)

Happy B'day warra48


----------



## winkle (5/1/11)

Happy birthday Warra & that man of mystery, Jimmyjack :icon_cheers:


----------



## warra48 (5/1/11)

Thank you all. :wub:


----------



## bum (5/1/11)

Have a good one, Warra!


----------



## Ivan Other One (10/1/11)

Beerpig(*44*), Stuster(*42*), huisbrouwen(*38*), yourshout(*41)

These pricks have gone A.W.O L,

Just hope that they are having a great day the same as me.

Happy birthday to us.
Happy birthday to us.
We hope in our stupour,
Don't get hit by a bus!


CHEEEEEEERS :icon_drunk: *


----------



## schooey (10/1/11)

:lol: Manny happy returns, Ivan, Stu and others.... :beer:


----------



## raven19 (10/1/11)

Ivan and Stu hoping you are enjoying some quality brews on your Birthdays! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Ivan Other One (19/1/11)

*12* members are celebrating their birthday today
Ol'Wobbly(*65*), chillamacgilla73(*38*), Airgead(*39*), Ginger NZ(*33*), IPA(*36*), scoundrelrogue(*23*), marcusp, PHARSYDE(*33*), Munut(*28*), Hoges(*27*), prawnz(*54*), shavey147(*29*)

There's a lot of folk celebrating a birthday today.

One would recon that their parents had a damn good easter all those years ago.  

Have a great day guys. :beer:


----------



## NickB (19/1/11)

Have a good one Scoundrel. Don't go inciting any riots now, you punk monster


----------



## InCider (25/1/11)

Happy Birthday Nick :beer:


----------



## winkle (25/1/11)

Hoppy biffy Nick :icon_cheers: 
Hmm, cascade plug in IPA tomorrow?


----------



## Henno (25/1/11)

InCider said:


> Happy Birthday to Henno's son, who was born yesterday!



Thanks guys,

don't get on here much any more so sorry about the delayed thank youse. I'll try and organise a pic of the little bloke.


----------



## Screwtop (25/1/11)

Henno said:


> Thanks guys,
> 
> don't get on here much any more so sorry about the delayed thank youse. I'll try and organise a pic of the little bloke.




So while you're on here, Happy Birthday Henno for the 28th!!

Screwy


----------



## raven19 (25/1/11)

Happy Birthday NickB & Paddo!


----------



## Screwtop (25/1/11)

Happy Birthday Nick, enjoy your day!

Screwy


----------



## NickB (25/1/11)

Thanks Peeps. Enjoying another relaxing day at home today (no work until Monday), might even put a brew down a bit later. Plans for dinner and drinks at Archive sometime this week with SWMBO.

Happy Birthday to Paddo for today, and Henno for the 28th as well!

Cheers


----------



## np1962 (27/1/11)

Many Happies to Bribie and Luke.
Have a good one guys.
Cheers
Nige


----------



## InCider (27/1/11)

Happy Birthday Bribie,

Cheers,

Browndog.


----------



## bradsbrew (27/1/11)

Happy Birthday Michael. Hope you have a good one. 

Happy late birthday to Nick I know you would have had a good few.


----------



## raven19 (27/1/11)

Happy Birthday Luke!

Hope you are enjoying some quality brews (or wine h34r: ) today!


----------



## Cocko (27/1/11)

Happy Birthday Bribie!

Heres to age meaning **** all! - seriously!


:icon_cheers:


----------



## jyo (27/1/11)

Have a good one Bribie :chug:


----------



## Bribie G (28/1/11)

Thanks guys
RdeVjun took me out to dinner - well if you can count KFC on the way to the BABBs meeting B) - but much appreciated anyway

:beerbang:


----------



## starkesbier (28/1/11)

Happy birthday Bribie,

Starkesbier


----------



## schooey (28/1/11)

Many happy (late) returns for yeasterday, Bribie and a cracker day to you today, Henno... :beer:


----------



## Screwtop (28/1/11)

Mike, missed your birthday yesterday, so a belated Happy Birthday OM, hope you enjoyed the day.


And HENNO! Happy Birthday mate! All the best, that new son of yours will keep you young, had him in the surf yet :lol:

Cheers all,

Screwy


----------



## Henno (28/1/11)

Screwtop said:


> Mike, missed your birthday yesterday, so a belated Happy Birthday OM, hope you enjoyed the day.
> 
> 
> And HENNO! Happy Birthday mate! All the best, that new son of yours will keep you young, had him in the surf yet :lol:
> ...



Thanks Screwy. He hasn't been in the surf yet but I'm designing his first board already. I've just found out one of my shoulders is buggered from surfing and the other one not much better. Doctor told me I should maybe take up boogey boarding. I hope the cops don't find his body!


----------



## Screwtop (28/1/11)

Henno said:


> Thanks Screwy. He hasn't been in the surf yet but I'm designing his first board already. I've just found out one of my shoulders is buggered from surfing and the other one not much better. Doctor told me I should maybe take up boogey boarding. I hope the cops don't find his body!




:lol: :lol:

Screwy


----------



## NickB (28/1/11)

Happy Birthday Bribie! You kept that one quiet last night


----------



## Ivan Other One (28/1/11)

NickB said:


> Happy Birthday Bribie! You kept that one quiet last night



Good ya Bribie, hope ya had a great day mate, and cheers for sharing your way of brewing with us novices.

Ivan :beer:


----------



## winkle (29/1/11)

Happy birthday Altstart!
I shall drink something (probably a saison) out of an SP glass as a toast whilst facing North to celebrate.


----------



## Henno (29/1/11)

A new brewer's assistant. Not the best photo of him he kind of looks like he's doing a homeboy pose.


----------



## asis (3/2/11)

Happy Birthday Schooey :beer:


----------



## winkle (3/2/11)

asis said:


> Happy Birthday Schooey :beer:



Fcuking, ditto


----------



## bum (3/2/11)

Happy Birthday, Schooey and jyo. Have a good one, gents.


----------



## bonj (3/2/11)

Happy Birthday to my number two best male prostitute!


----------



## schooey (3/2/11)

Haha... thanks so much, bitches! and you too, bum and Adam... :beer:

and that should be 'ditto! ... farhhhking!' Mr Winkle... I'm seriously considering putting a wildcard cockroach entry nto your little soiree in July, Perry, just gotta get me ducks in a line for the couple of days leave before I commit


----------



## schooey (3/2/11)

Many Happy returns for the day, Nige (and others), hope you're having a cracker day down there in Axe Murderer central and that you made it into the Wheaty for one or two... :beer:


----------



## Screwtop (3/2/11)

Many Happies Schoobiatch, mind if I wait till tomorrow night to drink to your health??

Cheers Mate, hope you had a great day!

Screwy


----------



## Screwtop (3/2/11)

Henno said:


> A new brewer's assistant. Not the best photo of him he kind of looks like he's doing a homeboy pose.
> 
> View attachment 43720




Welcome to AHB Mr "T"

Well done to you both!


----------



## NickB (3/2/11)

Schooey - Have a great one mate! As per Screwy, Drinks to your health tomorrow after work 

Cheers


----------



## browndog (3/2/11)

Happy farrkking birthday farrking.

-Browndog


----------



## schooey (3/2/11)

Hahaha... thanks fellas! Hopefully I'll catch up with you all at Murray's next month... or with you at the mid year cane toad swap, screwknuckle...farking!


----------



## Weizguy (4/2/11)

Tony, why not you tell me 'bout birfday farrking?

Hope you have great memories of the day, number two prawstitute.

Les- BN out


----------



## winkle (5/2/11)

schooey said:


> Haha... thanks so much, bitches! and you too, bum and Adam... :beer:
> 
> and that should be 'ditto! ... farhhhking!' Mr Winkle... I'm seriously considering putting a wildcard cockroach entry nto your little soiree in July, Perry, just gotta get me ducks in a line for the couple of days leave before I commit



I'd best make sure all the kegs are full in that case.
farhhhking!


----------



## TidalPete (5/2/11)

schooey said:


> farhhhking!' Mr Winkle... I'm seriously considering putting a wildcard cockroach entry nto your little soiree in July, Perry, just gotta get me ducks in a line for the couple of days leave before I commit



Belated Best Birthday Wishes schooey. 


"Wildcard cockroach" entry hey? No worries mate, there'll be plenty southern brewers Queensland RESIDENTS in attendance anyway.
Looking forward to a beer or two with you if you can make it.  

TP


----------



## schooey (5/2/11)

:lol: humble apologies I offer, comrade, farkiing... caught up in moment I got...farking...


Cheers, TP! I look forward to getting up there if I can make it and no need to fill kegs on my account, winkle... I intend to bring some southern tasty treats!


----------



## raven19 (6/2/11)

Happy Birthday to Peas & Corn and Russ Taylor. Look forward to having a beer with you lads at some stage soon!

Cheers.


----------



## winkle (6/2/11)

Happy birthday Peas & corn and Tim (take a break from cleaning off mud and have a brewski mate) :icon_cheers:


----------



## bum (6/2/11)

Have a good one P&C.


----------



## matho (6/2/11)

Happy birthday Pete hope your having a good one 

Cheers Steve


----------



## bum (6/2/11)

Oops! Missed you there, petesbrew. Happy Birthday!


----------



## petesbrew (7/2/11)

Cheers guys.
Spent the morning hung over - a lunch @ the Bavarian helped me feel human again, followed by an Imperial Amber Ale back at home.

Passing on the love, Happy birthday, Cooperspale & Hitman.


----------



## joshuahardie (8/2/11)

Happy belated beers Schooey, and PetesBrew.

Look forward to having beers with you next time we catch up


----------



## winkle (10/2/11)

Happy birthday Jiggy :icon_cheers:


----------



## bum (10/2/11)

Have a good one, j1g!


----------



## bulp (13/2/11)

Happy birthday Screwy   Ya old bugga have a good day mate i'm brewing Rory today in your honor, still one of my fav's, i know its not friday but i hope your having a few mate.

Cheers and beers :beer:


----------



## jyo (13/2/11)

Have a good one, Screwy. :beer:


----------



## InCider (13/2/11)

Happy Birthday ScrewPop! :lol: 

Have a great day with the family, and the girls and I will be waiting for you afterwards.

Cheers,

Sean.


----------



## Shed101 (13/2/11)

Happy birthday screwy! Hope you get a few screw a few tops off today


----------



## schooey (13/2/11)

Many Happy Returns for the day, Screwy! Have a cracker mate!!!


----------



## bum (13/2/11)

Happy Birthday, Screwy. Have a good one.


----------



## np1962 (13/2/11)

Many Happies to You Screwtop, have a great day,
Not that she will ever see this but, Happy 70th to my dear old Mum for yesterday.  
Cheers
Nige


----------



## winkle (13/2/11)

Screwy, have a beauty mate.
:beer:


----------



## NickB (13/2/11)

Best wishes Screwy! Will down a beer or six for you this arvo.

Belated wishes to Jiggy as well!

Cheers


----------



## browndog (13/2/11)

Happy 
Birthday Mike,
I'll supp a couple down in your honour this arvo mate.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Ross (13/2/11)

Heading to Archieve to toast you in style Screwy....& then onto Billy Connolly for his flood relief concert....

.... & all the best to the names I've missed of late... I'll sink a few in your honour as well  

Cheers Ross


----------



## TidalPete (13/2/11)

Almost missed your birthday Screwy. 
Hope you're having a good one? You never said a dicky bird on Thursday or Friday you sly old dog.
Having a Smoked Schwarzer for you ATVM.






 



TP


----------



## drsmurto (13/2/11)

Happy Birthday Screwy!

Raising a roggen for you now. :beer:


----------



## matho (13/2/11)

Happy birthday screwy  yuskin 

Febuary is a great time to have a birthday 

Cheers matho


----------



## bonj (13/2/11)

Hoppy Beerday Screwball! I'll sink a couple in your honour this evening.


----------



## clarkey7 (13/2/11)

Happy B'day Screwy,

Actually....It was happy Pumpkin B'Day Screwy...

Have a great one mate.

Dave :beer:


----------



## Screwtop (13/2/11)

Thanks all,

Great day, family and grandkids everywhere. They managed to empty some kegs, so I can brew again Yay!

Good to be alive!


Screwy


----------



## raven19 (13/2/11)

Happy Birthday Screwy! Look forward to catching up next time we are up in QLD!


----------



## matho (16/2/11)

happy beerday duke hope you have a good one

:beerbang: 

cheers matho


----------



## schooey (16/2/11)

Happy Birthday, Stu...have a goodun mate! :beer:


----------



## bum (16/2/11)

Happy Birthday, Stu.


----------



## Screwtop (16/2/11)

Hey Dukboi Happy Birthday mate! Hope you have a great day!!

Screwy


----------



## bonj (16/2/11)

Hoppy Beerday Stu!


----------



## winkle (16/2/11)

Have a good one Stu :icon_cheers: . May all your crackling be crisp.


----------



## bonj (16/2/11)

winkle said:


> May all your crackling be crisp.


:lol: Is that some sort of euphamism?


----------



## raven19 (16/2/11)

Happy BDay Stu!


----------



## bum (20/2/11)

Happy Birthday, Bizier. Have a good one!


----------



## Tony (20/2/11)

hehe...... just read the line "Birthday Drinks by bum" and had a laugh


----------



## petesbrew (22/2/11)

Happy birthday Joshhardie. :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## schooey (22/2/11)

Many Happy Returns, Josh and n00ch, Have a cracker fellas... :beer:


----------



## schooey (22/2/11)

..and happy birthday to leaky Lilo too!! :beer:


----------



## winkle (22/2/11)

Have a good one Lilo :icon_cheers: .
You don't look a day over 58.


----------



## TidalPete (22/2/11)

Big Happy's Lilo.


Waiting for the weekend to raise a glass to you.

TP


----------



## bonj (23/2/11)

Hoppy Beerday Lilo! Have a good one mate.


----------



## joshuahardie (23/2/11)

Thanks Pete and Tony.

You guys rock
:icon_cheers:


----------



## winkle (9/3/11)

Happy birthday to the Rook, bless your cotton socks.
I'm guessing that you're already into the larrikin soup :icon_chickcheers: .


----------



## therook (10/3/11)

winkle said:


> Happy birthday to the Rook, bless your cotton socks.
> I'm guessing that you're already into the larrikin soup :icon_chickcheers: .



Thanks Peri, very quiet day mate.
One beer and one wine.......

Rook


----------



## Screwtop (10/3/11)

Rook, Happy Birthday Mate! Hope you enjoyed your day.

Screwy


----------



## raven19 (10/3/11)

Happy Brithday Rook and Siborg!


----------



## np1962 (18/3/11)

Raise a glass of Golden Ale
Happy birthday to Dr Smurto :icon_cheers:


----------



## np1962 (20/3/11)

Happy birthday Batz.
Never met but the brewery stickers haunt me :icon_cheers: 

Nige


----------



## bradsbrew (20/3/11)

Happy birthday Batz. Have a good one. Witbiers all round.


----------



## InCider (20/3/11)

Happy Birthday Batz!


----------



## Screwtop (20/3/11)

Happy Birthday Jeff, ohhhhh! sixty is getting closer, you're on the downhill run now old mate :lol:

Hope you had a nice day!

Screwy


----------



## dicko (20/3/11)

Happy Birthday Batz.

I'll have one or two for you a bit later today.

:icon_cheers: 

and dont worry about 60, it is not that bad, except maybe for the.......... Oh!I wont spoil your day :lol: 


Cheers


----------



## Yob (20/3/11)

Hope your day is a corker batz!! 

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## winkle (20/3/11)

Hoppy barfday Batz, you old phart you. :icon_cheers: 
I'll drink a saison in your direction this arvo.


----------



## NickB (20/3/11)

Have a good one Batz! Happy 99th old man


----------



## InCider (20/3/11)

NickB said:


> Have a good one Batz! Happy 99th old man



Batz was bragging he'd get a telegram this year :lol:


----------



## raven19 (20/3/11)

Happy Birthday Batz!!!


----------



## Pennywise (21/3/11)

Happy B'day DrS & Batz for the other day


----------



## Pennywise (21/3/11)

And today, to Fents & aargon


----------



## winkle (24/3/11)

Have a good one Campbell, I'll have something stupidly alcoholic in your honour tonight :icon_chickcheers: .


----------



## stillscottish (29/3/11)

Ballarat.















Bitter.


----------



## Screwtop (31/3/11)

Happy Birthday Merc, hope you enjoy your day, do something nice, and enjoy a good beer!

Screwy


----------



## Pennywise (31/3/11)

Happy B'day Merc, I'll have a Coopers for ya this arvo


----------



## winkle (31/3/11)

Have a good one Merc, I'll have a Saison or two for you this arvo :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## DU99 (31/3/11)

Have a good one Merc :chug:


----------



## bonj (10/4/11)

Hoppy Beerday for tomorrow, Winkle!


----------



## winkle (11/4/11)

Bonj said:


> Hoppy Beerday for tomorrow, Winkle!



Ta Bonj, I'm about to crack a Grisette and watch the Broncos game. (The BOM site talked me out of going to the game). Probably crack a Ros de Gambrinus as well :icon_cheers: .


----------



## Screwtop (11/4/11)

Another one down Perry! All the best mate, hope you had a great day. 

Screwy


----------



## bradsbrew (11/4/11)

Happy birthday Perry hope you've had a good one mate, dont drink anything to sour or salty though.

Cheers


----------



## raven19 (11/4/11)

Happy birthday Winkle, was good meeting you at Ross's (back a few months ago now!)


----------



## Ross (14/4/11)

Happy belated birthday wishes Perry, will have a beer with you tomorrow.

...& Happy birthday for today Les the weizguy, you nearly slipped under the radar :icon_chickcheers: 

cheers Ross


----------



## InCider (18/4/11)

Happy Birthday to PistolPatch old mate!


----------



## NickB (18/4/11)

Belated wishes to Perry (gettin' old now, mate!), and a big Happy Birthday to PistolPatch!

Drinks for everyone 

Cheers


----------



## winkle (18/4/11)

NickB said:


> Belated wishes to Perry (gettin' old now, mate!), and a big Happy Birthday to PistolPatch!
> 
> Drinks for everyone
> 
> Cheers



Getting old my ar*e!

Happy birthday Pat, first one of the year :icon_chickcheers: .


----------



## raven19 (18/4/11)

Happy Birthday Pistol! :icon_cheers:


----------



## browndog (18/4/11)

A belated happy birthday to Perry and a more contemporary one to that mad ladies man Pat. 

cheers

Browndog


----------



## PistolPatch (19/4/11)

Thanks for the remembrance guys. I've been a slack bastard in posting here the last year and missed way too many birthdays of yours. Seem to get shorter on time the older I get. What's the go there?

Never enough time...

Would like to write more but apparently now I have to go and have a bath. Sqyre wrote to me this morning saying that doing this will be the only way I can honestly say that I got my end wet this year.

:unsure: 
Pat


----------



## Screwtop (19/4/11)

Cheers Pat Ya'ol Fart, hope you had a good one. Enjoy ya bath and don't go washing things too fast :lol:

Screwy


----------



## InCider (19/4/11)

Screwtop said:


> Cheers Pat Ya'ol Fart, hope you had a good one. Enjoy ya bath and don't go washing things too fast :lol:
> 
> Screwy



I can just imagine...


----------



## winkle (19/4/11)

InCider said:


> I can just imagine...



Solo motorboating :blink: ?????


----------



## raven19 (28/4/11)

Happy Birthday Jonathan! Any updates on the brewery?


----------



## matho (2/5/11)

Happy birthday Graeme hope you have a good one :drinks: 

cheers steve


----------



## gap (2/5/11)

matho said:


> Happy birthday Graeme hope you have a good one :drinks:
> 
> cheers steve



Thanks Steve,

i will try my best.

Regards

Graeme


----------



## Ross (8/5/11)

:icon_chickcheers: Happy Birthday Howard :icon_chickcheers: 

Cheers Ross


----------



## raven19 (8/5/11)

Happy Birthday Goofinder!


----------



## matho (9/5/11)

happy birthday ben, hope you have a good one

cheers steve


----------



## gap (9/5/11)

Happy Birthday DJr have one or two for me.

regards

Graeme


----------



## np1962 (12/5/11)

Many Happy Returns to Doc,
Had a few glasses of Synapse last night and will have another tomorrow to toast your birthday.
Cheers
Nige


----------



## Ross (12/5/11)

Wow!!! 100 today Doc, I wouldn't have put you at a day over 70  

Happy birthday mate :icon_chickcheers: 

cheers Ross


----------



## InCider (12/5/11)

Happy Birthday Doc!


----------



## winkle (12/5/11)

Happy Biffy Doc :icon_cheers:


----------



## raven19 (12/5/11)

Happy 100th Birthday (?) Doc, and also happy birthday to warmbeer!


----------



## Ross (16/5/11)

Looks like it's our illustrious leader's birthday today :icon_chickcheers: All the best Dane :icon_chickcheers: 


Cheers Ross


----------



## raven19 (16/5/11)

Happy Birthday indeed Dane. Cheers!


----------



## winkle (17/5/11)

Happy birthday Andrew(s) :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## InCider (17/5/11)

Happy Birthday AndrewQ!


----------



## bonj (17/5/11)

Hoppy Beerday AndrewQLD!


----------



## bonj (19/5/11)

Hoppy Beerday, goldy!


----------



## matho (19/5/11)

Happy birthday goldy have a good one 

Cheers matho


----------



## InCider (19/5/11)

Happy Birthday Mick - having a cider for you now - Cheers! :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## mccuaigm (20/5/11)

Thanks boys, had a great one :icon_drunk: 

Now, off for a massive boys weekend near goulburn


----------



## Shed101 (20/5/11)

goldy said:


> Thanks boys, had a great one :icon_drunk:
> 
> Now, off for a massive boys weekend near goulburn




Excellent - belated best wishes!

... and watch out for those massive boys, they could eat all your food!


----------



## jyo (22/5/11)

Happy Birthday NME. Have a good one.


----------



## raven19 (22/5/11)

Happy Birthday Wee Stu & NME also!


----------



## keifer33 (1/6/11)

Happy bday Mr brewmate aka randyrob


----------



## fcmcg (2/6/11)

Its Beerdrinkingbobs birthday today but we didn't know beacuse its not in the DB....
Robbie..your a good man...
I luvs ya and i raise me pint to ya !
Cheers
Ferg


----------



## winkle (3/6/11)

Happy birthday Pocket Beers :icon_chickcheers: 
Get a few practise rounds in today for next weekend :icon_drunk:


----------



## NickB (3/6/11)

Happy Birthday Pocket Beers! Drink away my friend!

Cheers


----------



## browndog (3/6/11)

Happy Brithday Dave, I'll down a few in your honor tonight mate.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## NickB (3/6/11)

Me too - in fact, just about to pour the first of the arvo.... (gotta love an early Friday )

Cheers


----------



## bconnery (3/6/11)

Dave! Happy Birthday!
I'll be drinking some beers tonight anyway so I'll pretend one of them is in your honour


----------



## clarkey7 (4/6/11)

winkle said:


> Happy birthday Pocket Beers :icon_chickcheers:
> Get a few practise rounds in today for next weekend :icon_drunk:


Thanks Guys,

Yes Winkle I was at the Bavarian Beer Cafe last night...AND I'm just hopping in the car to go up to MT Brewery now  

Brewing tomorrow if I can still stand up

PB


----------



## winkle (6/6/11)

"Bonj! Get in da chopper Bonj!"
Happy birthday you lager lout you :beer:


----------



## matho (6/6/11)

happy birthday bonj
hope you have a good one :beerbang: 

cheers matho


----------



## mccuaigm (6/6/11)

Happy Beerday Bonj, have a good one mate


----------



## bonj (6/6/11)

Thanks fellas... got the full package for the Milking the Cow for my birthday, so I hope to see some of you blokes up there.


----------



## schooey (6/6/11)

Oyvey! Happy birthday, *******! Number 1 IT geek and number 3 ladyboi prawstitute, *******! I send you three cows and second hand ex-Vladamir Putin staff car for celebration!


----------



## NickB (6/6/11)

Happy brithday Bonj! Drink away my friend, enjoy the Cow Milking!

Cheers


----------



## InCider (6/6/11)

Happy Birthday Bonj! May your swag be dry and your sniper pouch full!


----------



## bonj (6/6/11)

Thanks fellas! 


InCider said:


> Happy Birthday Bonj! May your swag be dry and your sniper pouch full!


That's always the hope!


----------



## winkle (8/6/11)

Have a good one Jay :icon_cheers:


----------



## bonj (8/6/11)

Hoppy beerday, Jay!


----------



## winkle (13/6/11)

Happy birthday Brucce, I'll crack a beer in your honour once my taste buds get back online.


----------



## NickB (13/6/11)

Have a good one Brucce!

Beers this arvo and during tomorrow's brewday in your honour!

Cheers


----------



## InCider (13/6/11)

Happy Beerthday Brucce! Cider and whiskey for your day!! :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Screwtop (13/6/11)

Hey, Happy Biffy Brucce!

I see I've missed a few, Bonjboi etc, so a happy belated birthday to all!


----------



## InCider (13/6/11)

Screwtop said:


> Hey, Happy Biffy Brucce!
> 
> I see I've missed a few, Bonjboi etc, so a happy belated birthday to all!



And PistolPatch on the 3rd. Happy Biffy old mate!! :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Ross (13/6/11)

Happy birthday Brucce & also to Jayse, have a good one mate, looks like the Adelaide chapter have forgotten you..... :icon_chickcheers: 

cheers Ross


----------



## ABP1973 (14/6/11)

Thanks Guys celebrated by putting a making a brew.


----------



## winkle (22/6/11)

Happy birthday Anthony (you old fart) Katie and MHB. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Ross (22/6/11)

Thanks for the reminder Perry...

Happy Birthday Anthony, Mark & Katie :beer: 


Ross


----------



## bradsbrew (22/6/11)

Happy birthdy Anthony. Go pour yourself a beer. :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## argon (22/6/11)

bradsbrew said:


> Happy birthdy Anthony. Go pour yourself a beer. :icon_chickcheers:


surely it's worth a day off... if not just walk out now... i'm sure Ross will be fine

Happy birthday Anthony, MHB and Katie


----------



## schooey (22/6/11)

Happy Birthday, Mark! Probably won't get time to get around for a beer this week, so I'll have to owe you one later...

Also many happy returns, Katie, and other for today


----------



## NickB (22/6/11)

Have a good one Anthony, Mark and Katie. Beers are on me 

Cheers


----------



## raven19 (22/6/11)

Happy Birthday MHB & Katie!


----------



## MHB (22/6/11)

Thanks forthe birthday wishes, never been sure if 50 is something you celebrate, Oh wellI still enjoy getting down, its just harder getting up.

Thanks again

Mark


----------



## warra48 (22/6/11)

Happy birthday, Mark. Hope you had a great day, and enjoyed some good cheer.
If you think 50 is tough, I can assure you it's way better than 60 and over!

Mrs warra and I have slummed our way around Europe for the last month. 
The schedule is that we'll be at Schiphol Airport from tomorrow to fly out early Friday morning.
We'll be glad to escape the summer cold, and get back to some winter warmth.
The max temperatures here are less than the Port Mac one's for the last week!

Look forward to catching up again soon.


----------



## winkle (27/6/11)

Have a good session Luke :icon_chickcheers: .
Or are you down a shaft somewhere.


----------



## InCider (27/6/11)

Happy Birthday to Shed101! Beers in your honour tonite mate :beer:


----------



## bonj (27/6/11)

Hoppy Beerday Shed101! Hope you had a good one!


----------



## Shed101 (27/6/11)

InCider said:


> Happy Birthday to Shed101! Beers in your honour tonite mate :beer:



I'm honoured indeed InCider.

And the same to you. 

Who'd have believed we shared the same birthday?


(you just wanted to show off your new avatar didn't you?)

... and will you wish me a happy birthday when it actually is my birthday?


----------



## bonj (27/6/11)

tricked again by the serial birthday prankster! I have to admit, I was tempted to actually check on the birthday page... that'll learn me.


----------



## InCider (27/6/11)

Bonj said:


> Hoppy Beerday Shed101! Hope you had a good one!



SCHOOLED!



Shed101 said:


> I'm honoured indeed InCider.
> 
> And the same to you.
> 
> ...



Sure will... any day of your choosing :lol: 



Bonj said:


> tricked again by the serial birthday prankster! I have to admit, I was tempted to actually check on the birthday page... that'll learn me.



PistolPatch will be spewing it wasn't him!


----------



## NickB (27/6/11)

Happy birthday GG! Have a good one!


----------



## raven19 (28/6/11)

Happy Birthday JesterDarts! Hope to see you at the swap in a few weeks time :icon_cheers:


----------



## JestersDarts (28/6/11)

raven19 said:


> Happy Birthday JesterDarts! Hope to see you at the swap in a few weeks time :icon_cheers:



Cheers Br.. I mean Raven19!

I will be there!! - unfortunately I cant be the last one standing this time around..I'll be popping in though to drop off my swap case, hopefully long enough to say G'Day - 

Cheers!

Jack


----------



## winkle (5/7/11)

Hoppy birthday Raven and BYB, have a few winter warmers for me :beer:


----------



## raven19 (5/7/11)

Thanks Winkle! Would like to be home brewing atm, but alas work needs doing here.

Happy birthday to BYB too!

Will be sampling some brews tonight for sure!!!


----------



## schooey (5/7/11)

Happy Birthday, Ravs! Freezing my balls off in Albury tonight and it's been a struggle to even find a half decent beer, but I raise a JS Amber in honour to your birthday... :beer:


----------



## matho (5/7/11)

Happy B'day raven hope you have a good one


----------



## PistolPatch (10/7/11)

Happy birthday to InCider for today!!!! (Don't believe his profile ) 

Apologies to all those I have missed. You are thought of regularly but my pencil is worn out. (This is saving me a fortune on child support on the Sqyres' kids. Yippee!)

Spot ya,
Pat


----------



## winkle (14/7/11)

Have a good one Keith. :icon_chickcheers: 
I'll have to get down that way for a few when it warms up a bit :icon_cheers:


----------



## winkle (15/7/11)

Belly up to the bar Brad. Will down a few for you 2nite. :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## NickB (15/7/11)

Have a good one Brad!


----------



## InCider (15/7/11)

PistolPatch said:


> Happy birthday to InCider for today!!!! (Don't believe his profile  )
> 
> Apologies to all those I have missed. You are thought of regularly but my pencil is worn out. (This is saving me a fortune on child support on the Sqyres' kids. Yippee!)
> 
> ...



Cheers Pat!


----------



## raven19 (15/7/11)

Happy Birthday Brad!!!


----------



## matho (15/7/11)

happy birthday brad hope you are having a good one


----------



## Batz (15/7/11)

happy birthday brad :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## winkle (4/8/11)

Hoppy barfday Osama Bin Bunyip :icon_chickcheers::icon_cheers: 

Its been a while between drinks Ned!


----------



## NickB (4/8/11)

Bigups to the Bunyip! Have a cracker mate!


----------



## Fatgodzilla (4/8/11)

winkle said:


> Hoppy barfday Osama Bin Bunyip :icon_chickcheers::icon_cheers:
> 
> Its been a while between drinks Ned!




Go the Bunyip. You look good for a sixty year old .. pity you aint! I'll down an ale or six for you tonight! You just keep licking cane toads or rooting crocs or whatever you do between cyclones.


----------



## raven19 (4/8/11)

Happy Birthday Ben(sa) & the Bunyip :icon_cheers:


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (4/8/11)

Thanks for the birthday thoughts guys 

Just heading out to what could be a long day , haha 

cheers


----------



## ben_sa (4/8/11)

Cheers Brad! And Happy birthday Bunyip! 

Aaaah almost knock off time... might head for a few darks this arvo me thinks...


----------



## Ross (4/8/11)

:icon_chickcheers: Happy Birthday Ned :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Screwtop (4/8/11)

Happy Birthday Ned all the best mate, hope you had a great day. Beerday tomorrow will toast your good health!

Cheers,

Screwy


----------



## PistolPatch (5/8/11)

Love the pic Fatz!

Happy birthday Osama old mate :icon_cheers:. I know it's my turn to call you but every time I reach for the phone BaaBraaa goes cold on me and starts eating corn flakes at an alarming rate. Pure jealousy mate .

Don't think BaaBraaa's jealousy issues won't stop me raising a beer to you though.

Hope you have had a great one :super: 

All the best,
Pat

P.S. Happy birthday for tomorrow InCider


----------



## InCider (5/8/11)

Thanks Pat! Day has started with a full cooked breaky, just waiting for the kids to go off to school so I can head up to King Ludwigs German restaurant for the day. :beerbang:


----------



## bonj (5/8/11)

PistolPatch said:


> P.S. Happy birthday for tomorrow InCider






InCider said:


> Thanks Pat! Day has started with a full cooked breaky, just waiting for the kids to go off to school so I can head up to King Ludwigs German restaurant for the day. :beerbang:


LMFAO :lol: :lol:


----------



## Screwtop (5/8/11)

InCider said:


> Thanks Pat! Day has started with a full cooked breaky, just waiting for the kids to go off to school so I can head up to King Ludwigs German restaurant for the day. :beerbang:




Happy Birthday Sean! enjoy your day out, Comforting to know there'll be no need for concern at news reports of climbers on Tibrogargan today  

Screwy


----------



## InCider (5/8/11)

Screwtop said:


> Happy Birthday Sean! enjoy your day out, Comforting to know there'll be no need for concern at news reports of climbers on Tibrogargan today
> 
> Screwy




Im not climbbio todat. At Lidwug bar!


----------



## QldKev (5/8/11)

Happy Birthday Sean, another year younger. Hope you have a few beers!

Isn't Pat's birthday close to yours? I could be wrong.

QldKev


----------



## browndog (19/8/11)

Happy Birthday Ian, shame about those Dragons ATM hey mate.

all the best

Browndog


----------



## winkle (20/8/11)

browndog said:


> Happy Birthday Ian, shame about those Dragons ATM hey mate.
> 
> all the best
> 
> Browndog



Missed this, hope you managed to have the odd pint or two Fatz.


----------



## Bribie G (21/8/11)

Happy birthday Ralph, rdeVjun. 
Also Ian :beerbang:


----------



## winkle (21/8/11)

Hey, happy birthday Ralph :beer: You going to BABBs on Thursday?


----------



## Bribie G (21/8/11)

He'd better, if necessary escorted at gunpoint by fellow BIABers, he's got entries to deliver


----------



## NickB (21/8/11)

Have a good one Ralph! Had a couple in your honour today!


----------



## RdeVjun (21/8/11)

Cheers Lads, thanks very much! :beer: 

Yeah, so long as Julia lets me off on time from Canberra, my now- rescheduled flight gets in before BABBs AGM plus the motel's already booked so I'll certainly be there. I'm sending my QABC entries tomorrow though, I'll be away and can't get the couriers to deliver on Saturday... Struggling to make the final decisions, its always like this though, with style guides in one hand and sample glass in the other, plus a big line up of bottles. Gets you pretty legless though, pity the judges! :icon_drunk:


----------



## Gavo (21/8/11)

Glad I spotted this, I have been somewhat remiss these days, anyway HOPPY and HAPPY BIRTHDAY RALF hope you have had a good one and are not competing in my styles, dropping in mine this coming weekend. Have to catch up sometime and have a drink together.  

Cheers
Gavo


----------



## RdeVjun (21/8/11)

Many thanks & no worries Gavo, you're safe- I can't brew for love or money!  
Feel free to drop in en route, would be more than welcome and remember there's always beer here. :icon_cheers:


----------



## argon (21/8/11)

Happy Birthday Ralph.. :icon_cheers: . enjoy the time in Canberra and catch up Thursday


----------



## raven19 (9/9/11)

Happy Birthday Crundle! Hope you are still brewing


----------



## jyo (12/9/11)

Happy Birthday, Big Nath! :icon_cheers: It's a beer-free night tonight, so I'll have a glass of refreshingly ice-cold, absolutely f##king tasteless water.


----------



## Cocko (12/9/11)

jyo said:


> Happy Birthday, Big Nath! :icon_cheers: It's a beer-free night tonight, so I'll have a glass of refreshingly ice-cold, absolutely f##king tasteless water.




Here here! Have a great one Big Nath!

Its not beer free here, as I am not a homo like jyo, so I will lift a glass!

:beer:


----------



## jyo (12/9/11)

I know, it's pretty bloody soft! I did have two hydro samples, though  Does that count?


----------



## bonj (19/9/11)

Yarr! Avast me hearties! Hoppy Beerday to me first mate The_Scientist...

And a merry International Talk Like A Pirate Day to all ye land lubbers!


----------



## winkle (19/9/11)

Have a good one Liam :icon_chickcheers: , something Belgian tonight?


----------



## bconnery (19/9/11)

Happy Birthday Liam! Enjoy some of your quality beers!


----------



## pk.sax (23/9/11)

Happy birthday all. N me.

I'm finally drinking my own beer


----------



## raven19 (29/9/11)

Happy Birthday to Hogan and Goatherder, wherever you are!


----------



## matho (18/10/11)

happy birthday yardy hope you have a good one

:icon_cheers: 

matho


----------



## winkle (18/10/11)

Have a good one Yardy :icon_cheers: 

Hey, how did we end up with 2 birthday threads :blink: ??


----------



## raven19 (18/10/11)

Echoing those Birthday Wishes to Yardy!  

Post more so we can see more of that Avatar!


----------



## DU99 (27/10/11)

*iamozziyob *




*Have a Good one*


----------



## yardy (27/10/11)

matho said:


> happy birthday yardy hope you have a good one
> 
> 
> 
> matho






winkle said:


> Have a good one Yardy
> 
> Hey, how did we end up with 2 birthday threads ??






raven19 said:


> Echoing those Birthday Wishes to Yardy!
> 
> Post more so we can see more of that Avatar!




cheers fellas :beer:


----------



## bonj (31/10/11)

Hoppy Beerday to InCider and Ross!


----------



## winkle (31/10/11)

Bonj said:


> Hoppy Beerday to InCider and Ross!




+1
Have a good one fellas :beer: 
(I've sent you a tub of Baa-bra friendly KY jelly Sean  )


----------



## raven19 (31/10/11)

Do we add birthday wishes for Speedie?  :lol: 

In all seriousness though Happy Birthday to Ross, Incider and Mike!


----------



## NickB (31/10/11)

Happy Birthday to the Baldy Bros, Ross and InCider.

I hear Hippo Semen is good for hair regrowth.... :icon_vomit: 



Will down a beer or two for you both after my 'domestic duties' are completed on my RDO....

Cheers!!!


----------



## Screwtop (31/10/11)

Many happies to Sean and Ross, CoolumBrewer and others celebrating birthdays today.

Screwy


----------



## yardy (31/10/11)

happy birthday incider and rossco, have a good one :icon_chickcheers: :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## DU99 (31/10/11)




----------



## InCider (31/10/11)

Bonj said:


> Hoppy Beerday to InCider and Ross!






winkle said:


> +1
> Have a good one fellas
> (I've sent you a tub of Baa-bra friendly KY jelly Sean  )






raven19 said:


> Do we add birthday wishes for Speedie?
> 
> In all seriousness though Happy Birthday to Ross, Incider and Mike!






NickB said:


> Happy Birthday to the Baldy Bros, Ross and InCider.
> 
> I hear Hippo Semen is good for hair regrowth....
> 
> ...






Screwtop said:


> Many happies to Sean and Ross, CoolumBrewer and others celebrating birthdays today.
> 
> Screwy






yardy said:


> happy birthday incider and rossco, have a good one :icon_chickcheers: :icon_chickcheers:



Thanks guys! :chug:


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (31/10/11)

Happy Birthday Incider! 

No-one wished me happy birthday on wednesday........ :angry: .


----------



## Silo Ted (31/10/11)

Happy Birthday Wallace - here is a sexy e-card for you


----------



## Batz (31/10/11)

Sean and Ross !

I hope you both had a good one, all the best guys.





Batz


----------



## PistolPatch (31/10/11)

Happy birthday from the west you reprobates 

May you have padded your architraves well this morning :lol: 

:icon_cheers: 
Pat


----------



## raven19 (7/11/11)

Happy Birthday Maple!!!


----------



## Batz (8/11/11)

Hey 'The drunk arab'

Happy birthday old mate! Hope you had a good one.

Batz


----------



## Pennywise (15/11/11)

Happy B'day bum :icon_cheers:


----------



## bum (15/11/11)

Cheers, Pennywise!


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (15/11/11)

Birthday drinks by bum. Sounds good to me. Happy birthday dude. :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## pk.sax (15/11/11)

Haffy Birfday Bum


----------



## jyo (15/11/11)

Have a good one, Bum. :icon_cheers:


----------



## TonyC (15/11/11)

Birthday wishes bum, you crack me up.

Regards Tony


----------



## Cocko (15/11/11)

This pour is for you Bum!

Cheers!


----------



## winkle (15/11/11)

Get a cold one up ya, Bum.
Happy birthday.


----------



## bum (15/11/11)

^Further proof that commas are very important. 

Cheers, gents!


----------



## winkle (23/11/11)

Happy birthday TDA :icon_chickcheers: , and Monkale whereever you got too.


----------



## winkle (9/12/11)

Many happies Hefe :icon_chickcheers: 
Are u in country or still loitering-with-intent in Italy?


----------



## bradsbrew (9/12/11)

Happy birthday hefeGeoff. Hope all is going well mate.



Cheers


----------



## lczaban (10/12/11)

Geez, it's been a while... Happy birthday to hefeGeoff, TDA and to the Bum-Meister. Good health and no doubt we'll catch up over a beer or ten. Cheers, GG


----------



## jyo (19/12/11)

Happy Birthday to Cocko and Pennywise!

Have a good one, bloke. And Cocko, too! I will raise a few tonight.


----------



## Pennywise (19/12/11)

Cheers jyo, I will certainly be having a few after stocktake today.

Happy B'day Cocko. Raise one for the day of the hellraiser :beerbang: :lol:


----------



## bum (19/12/11)

Happy Birthday, Pennywise!

Happy Spinyourselfsenseless Day, Cocko!

[EDIT: Cheers, GG!]


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (19/12/11)

Happy Birthday Pennywise and Cocko!

Cocko, I prepared a birthday card for you earlier...........

Happy Birthday!


----------



## raven19 (19/12/11)

Echoing those sentiments for a top Brithday to Pennywise and Cocko!


----------



## Pennywise (19/12/11)

Cheers fellas.

:lol: I knew someone would get Cocko a card


----------



## Cocko (19/12/11)

Cheers Lads, thanks for the wishes!

Happy Birthday Pennywise, I shall ensure beer shall be drank for us tonight! Maybe even 2....


@ _WALLACE_ - I am in a real hurry so will check your "card" out later, thanks I am sure you went to a lot of effort....  

:beer:


----------



## kelbygreen (19/12/11)

happy birthday you [email protected]! oh I mean cocko and also you PW


----------



## Cocko (20/12/11)

Cheers c^nt!


----------



## kelbygreen (20/12/11)

made it by 1 min how good am I lol


----------



## Cocko (20/12/11)

The best KB, legend!

By legend I mean complete c&nt  

:icon_cheers:


----------



## winkle (22/12/11)

Hoppy b/day Tanga :icon_chickcheers:

May you never have a hangover like the one I've got now :blink:


----------



## jyo (22/12/11)

Have a great one, Tanga! 

I'm hearing ya, winkle. I need a couple of days off. :icon_drunk:


----------



## winkle (23/12/11)

Have a good one Frogman :icon_cheers:


----------



## frogman (23/12/11)

Thanks mate


----------



## Ross (23/12/11)

Happy birthday Froggy me old mate :icon_chickcheers: .... long time no see....


----------



## TidalPete (23/12/11)

Many Happies Froggy old son. 

 
Will have one or two for you at beer 0'clock.
Like Ross says, Long time no see.  

TP


----------



## winkle (30/12/11)

Happy birthday Chad, I'll down a couple of NickB's Sex Panther in your direction after flame-out today :icon_chickcheers: 
Where you bin hiding anyway?


----------



## bradsbrew (30/12/11)

Happy belated Frogman and happy birthday Chad.



Cheers


----------



## Chad (30/12/11)

Cheers guys. I'm still around, I'm just not as active with the brewing as I use to be. The other day I counted a measly 6 brews for 2011  
I plan to change that for 2012 and am planning on a CB run today to pick up some final ingredients to get me through the next half dozen batches. I've had Beersmith open all morning tinkering with some recipes.


----------



## winkle (12/1/12)

Have a few for me Mossy, me old china plate :beer: 
Must get together for a session soon.


----------



## NickB (12/1/12)

Happy Birthday Mossy, and belatedly to Chad and Froggy!

Cheers


----------



## Cocko (25/1/12)

Happy Birthday NickB! The big 30.... SOO old!  

Beer shall be drunk!

:icon_cheers:


----------



## winkle (25/1/12)

Have a good, if wet, one Nick :beer: 
You don't look a day over 40.


----------



## argon (25/1/12)

Happy Bday Nick. Got anything planned? h34r:


----------



## Batz (25/1/12)

Happy Birthday Nick, your still not bad for your age old timer. Have a good one.  

Batz


----------



## TidalPete (25/1/12)

Many Happy Returns Nickster.

 


Will raise a glass to you during the cricket today & again tomorrow with your own beer. :lol:  

TP


----------



## bonj (25/1/12)

Hoppy beerday to NickB... will down a glass in your honour this afternoon.


----------



## NickB (25/1/12)

Thanks guys! Hard to type this with my newly arthritic fingers... And thanks Bonj - a whole glass???? I'm guessing a pot not a schooner though


----------



## winkle (25/1/12)

Bonj said:


> Hoppy beerday to NickB... will down a glass in your honour this afternoon.



Chewing and swallowing a whole glass is hardcore Bonj, respect!


----------



## bonj (25/1/12)

winkle said:


> Chewing and swallowing a whole glass is hardcore Bonj, respect!


:lol: crunchy


----------



## raven19 (25/1/12)

Happy BDay Nick. Double tons from Punter and Clarke just for you! :lol:


----------



## jyo (27/1/12)

Have a good one, Bribie!


----------



## NickB (27/1/12)

Happy Birthday Bribie! See you after your 'exclusion' period has ended....


----------



## TidalPete (27/1/12)

NickB said:


> Happy Birthday Bribie! See you after your 'exclusion' period has ended....



Know you won't see this for a while mate but Many, Many Happies. 

 



TP


----------



## winkle (27/1/12)

Bribie, your beers are crap.















h34r: 

Happy birthday old fruit.
Gin chin. :beer:


----------



## bradsbrew (27/1/12)

A belated happy 30th Nick. And a happy bithdy to everyones favourite pommy bastard the Bribiasaurus. :beer:


----------



## raven19 (27/1/12)

Happy birthday BribieG indeed!


----------



## winkle (3/2/12)

Happy birthday schooey!
I'll see if I can find a bottle of Lenningrad Cowboys lager to celebrate with.


----------



## NickB (3/2/12)

Schooey! Happy Biffy Mate! Have a great one! Many beers to be sunk in your honour this afternoon!


----------



## bonj (3/2/12)

Hoppy Beerday and my best bottle of Siberian Vodka to my number one two1 best hooker, schooey!

1. Got bumped down the list....


----------



## Batz (3/2/12)

Happy birthday schooey!

I'm having a few with the Bundy brewers this afternoon, we'll raise a glass to you. :beer: 
Batz


----------



## joshuahardie (3/2/12)

schooey
Happy birthday mate.

Hope to see you back on here a bit more.
Have a great day Tony.


----------



## raven19 (3/2/12)

Nige, Schooey, Jyo - Happy Birthday to you all! :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## bum (3/2/12)

Happy birthday schooey and jyo.

Have a good one. Each, I mean - you don't have to share.


----------



## jyo (3/2/12)

Thanks, blokes! 
Funny shit happening in the jyo household. 
The lovely lady baked me a cake today and little jyo decided to sneakily turn the oven from "oven" to "grill". Golden times. It's actually brown.

To add, the lady went to the Gallon License and came back with a couple of the usual suspects. Also a stubbie of "Broo"...She said (with a smile) "I know you give it shit all the time but you haven't tried it yet!" 

I will report back on the "Broo". :lol:


----------



## bradsbrew (3/2/12)

Happy birthday Schooey, Nige and Jyo. Hope its been a good one. Jyo hope you enjoyed cocko's ' present '.


Cheers


----------



## Cocko (3/2/12)

A HUGE Happy Birthday to you Homo's!! Next beer is for you!


Also, Happy B'day Nige and Schooey - have a good one lads!

:beerbang:




edit: See what I did there...


----------



## jyo (3/2/12)

bradsbrew said:


> Happy birthday Schooey, Nige and Jyo. Hope its been a good one. Jyo hope you enjoyed cocko's ' present '.
> 
> 
> Cheers



Cheers, Brad.
I'm still trying to wipe  it off the smile off my face!



Cocko said:


> A HUGE Happy Birthday to you Homo's!! Next beer is for you!
> 
> 
> Also, Happy B'day Nige and Schooey - have a good one lads!
> ...



Thanks, darling!


----------



## keifer33 (3/2/12)

Happy Bday JYO hope your being festive and drinking lots


----------



## Cocko (4/2/12)

I swear there was a post from bradsbrew there before... Hmm, self modding maybe...

Anyway..

Happy B'Day Beer fingers - I hope you crack the ton next year!

Don't reply mate, at your age you need your rest!

Cheers


----------



## pokolbinguy (4/2/12)

Real "birth day" drinks here today, My brother and is wife welcomed their first child into the world today. Pok is now officially an Uncle


----------



## Cocko (4/2/12)

pokolbinguy said:


> Real "birth day" drinks here today, My brother and is wife welcomed their first child into the world today. Pok is now officially an Uncle




Grats mate!

Being an uncle is so much fun! You get to play and do the fun stuff and give 'em back when they are tired and cranky!

Win win.


----------



## Rowy (4/2/12)

pokolbinguy said:


> Real "birth day" drinks here today, My brother and is wife welcomed their first child into the world today. Pok is now officially an Uncle




Congats mate! Hope the bub and mum are good. Uncles hold a special place in the world. All spoil no toil I call it. :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Yob (6/2/12)

Happy birthday peasant and bill, rock on

Yob

Edit: and everyone else having a birthday today


----------



## bum (6/2/12)

Happy Birthday, petesbrew and p&c.


----------



## matho (6/2/12)

happy birthday pete and peas, hope you guys have a good one

cheers


----------



## joshuahardie (6/2/12)

Happy Birthday PetesBrew

I owe you a beer


----------



## petesbrew (6/2/12)

Cheers guys, 
And a hoppy birthday to everyone else below
andrewxtreme(35), peas_and_corn(28), RussTaylor(40), Daemon(32), Decap(31), Another Ash(38), Mirror3(45), Amber Fluid(41), joel connolly(30)


----------



## winkle (10/2/12)

Have a good one Dan (KBB) and J1gsaw, pants-off Friday I guess. :icon_chickcheers: .
View attachment 52262


----------



## NickB (10/2/12)

Happy Birthday Dan!!! Will have a Sex Panther in your honor tonight!

Happy Birthday to Jiggy as well  Will have something else in your honor, if I must 

Cheers


----------



## petesbrew (10/2/12)

Happy birthday for yesterday Matho!


----------



## joshuahardie (10/2/12)

Oops
Many happy returns Steve


----------



## bonj (10/2/12)

Yes, Hoppy Beerday Metho!


----------



## argon (10/2/12)

Yep happy birthday Dan and Matho


----------



## matho (10/2/12)

thanks guys, unfortunately been working nights so it was a beerless one

cheers


----------



## yardy (10/2/12)

hey matho, happy belated birthday bloke :icon_cheers: :icon_drunk:


----------



## warra48 (10/2/12)

I think I've forgotten to wish everyone a great birthday for the last 365 days. Sorry about that, but hope you all had a great day.

And, just to make sure, here's my BEST WISHES for the next 366 days to all the BIRTHDAY BOYS AND GIRLS.


----------



## bradsbrew (10/2/12)

Happy birthdey to Dan , Matho and Jigman. Hope youse pricks all had a good one.


----------



## matho (13/2/12)

happy brithday screwy hope you have a good one

cheers steve


----------



## gap (13/2/12)

Happy belated beerday Matho.

Regards

Graeme


----------



## winkle (13/2/12)

matho said:


> happy brithday screwy hope you have a good one
> 
> cheers steve



+1
Have a good one Screwy :beer:


----------



## Batz (13/2/12)

Happy Birthday Mike !

I'll have a couple in your honour tonight, may even drop in again on Friday and have one with you.  

Have a good one mate.

Batz


----------



## AndrewQLD (13/2/12)

Many happy returns Screwy, hope you have a great day.


----------



## argon (13/2/12)

Happy birthday Screwy. Have a good one. :chug:


----------



## Screwtop (13/2/12)

Thanks boys,

Breaking the one day a week rule and having a beer today. Down to Noosa for lunch, looking forward to it.

Screwy


----------



## Batz (13/2/12)

Screwtop said:


> Thanks boys,
> 
> Breaking the one day a week rule and having a beer today. Down to Noosa for lunch, looking forward to it.
> 
> Screwy




Might see you there mate we are doing the same thing.

Batz


----------



## NickB (13/2/12)

Happy Birthday Mike!! Will have a bevvy for you tonight after a hard day at TAFE!

Cheers!


----------



## TidalPete (13/2/12)

Many, Many Happies Screwy. 


Will raise a glass to you this arvo.

TP


----------



## yardy (13/2/12)

Have a good day Screwy :beer:


----------



## bradsbrew (13/2/12)

Have a good one Screwy. Might go and pour a beer in your honor right now.


----------



## winkle (13/2/12)

bradsbrew said:


> Have a good one Screwy. Might go and pour a beer in your honor right now.


Hard day at work today mate?


----------



## Cocko (13/2/12)

Happy Birthday Screwy!

:beerbang:


----------



## bradsbrew (13/2/12)

winkle said:


> Hard day at work today mate?


RDO, using the herms for the first time and just had my first pint of the day. What could go wrong :lol:


----------



## Screwtop (13/2/12)

Batz said:


> Might see you there mate we are doing the same thing.
> 
> Batz



Didn't spot you Jeff, we were at Gusto's On the Noosa River, great food and a small selection of Craft Brews. Off down to the river with a couple of bottles now




NickB said:


> Happy Birthday Mike!! Will have a bevvy for you tonight after a hard day at TAFE!
> 
> Cheers!



Good one Nick, poor bugger slaving away at TAFE learning all about Z's




TidalPete said:


> Many, Many Happies Screwy.
> 
> 
> Will raise a glass to you this arvo.
> ...



Go on Pete break the rule, I did :lol:



yardy said:


> Have a good day Screwy :beer:
> 
> View attachment 52328



What's with the old bikini girl pic Yard?? Is there a message? :lol:



bradsbrew said:


> Have a good one Screwy. Might go and pour a beer in your honor right now.



Hey Brad, so what if its only 9.24am Haha! Go right ahead!!!



Cocko said:


> Happy Birthday Screwy!
> 
> :beerbang:



Hey thanks Cnut!

Cheeky bunch of BarStewards!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ross (13/2/12)

:icon_chickcheers: Happy Birthday Michael :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## browndog (13/2/12)

Happy Birthday and good health Mike.

will raise one in your honour

Browndog


----------



## bconnery (13/2/12)

Happy BIrthday Screwy! 
Dry month so can't raise a beer for you but I brewed a batch of sour orange ale on the weekend so I'll call that a tribute


----------



## jyo (13/2/12)

Have a good one, Mike!


----------



## pk.sax (13/2/12)

Happy birthday Screwy. I'll raise you one :beer:


----------



## matho (16/2/12)

happy birthday stu, hope you have a good one

cheers


----------



## raven19 (16/2/12)

Happy Birthday Stu!!!


----------



## Screwtop (16/2/12)

Ross said:


> :icon_chickcheers: Happy Birthday Michael :icon_chickcheers:




Thanks to Mrs Screwy and the kids I now have The Ultimate Almanac Of World Beer Recipes by Horst Dornbusch to paw over at night. Bloody good book Ross!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



browndog said:


> Happy Birthday and good health Mike.
> 
> will raise one in your honour
> 
> Browndog






jyo said:


> Have a good one, Mike!






practicalfool said:


> Happy birthday Screwy. I'll raise you one :beer:




Cheers and thanks boys.


A big HAPPY BIRTHDAY to Stu, hope you have an enjoyable day mate!!!

Screwy


----------



## NickB (16/2/12)

HAppy birthday Stu!!


----------



## winkle (16/2/12)

Yo Stu, happy birthday my man! :icon_chickcheers: 
A day off so I will raise a glass.


----------



## jyo (20/2/12)

Have a great one, Bizier! :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## bum (20/2/12)

Have a good one, Biz.


----------



## winkle (22/2/12)

Hey Lilo, you're looking young for 60 :icon_chickcheers:
Edit: I'll buy you a drink at BABBs


----------



## winkle (24/2/12)

And another one to Paxx, walk over the hill mate and I'll buy you a beer


----------



## DKS (24/2/12)

Happy Birthday to you, happy birthday to you........
Still only 33 Yeehar!
Onya Paxx
Daz


----------



## paxx (24/2/12)

Cheers Fellas Got let out of the chains early today so a few (lot of ) beers and a big juicy steak from
the Norman.


----------



## NickB (24/2/12)

Happy Birthday Paxx!

Will down a couple of beers in your honour later this arvo 

Cheers!


----------



## pk.sax (10/3/12)

Happy birthday Simon. Have a good one mate.


----------



## Ross (20/3/12)

Happy Birthday Batz you old bugger  

cheers Ross


----------



## NickB (20/3/12)

Happy Birthday Jeff! Will down a beer in your honour sometime after work today!


----------



## InCider (20/3/12)

Happy Birthday Batz!  

Baa Bra sends her :wub:


----------



## winkle (20/3/12)

Have a good one Batz, I'll crack a wheaty for you :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Screwtop (20/3/12)

Ohhhh Batz, rippin em up Mate, your #0th (digit purposefully omitted) didn't seem that long ago :lol:

Happy Birthday, enjoy the day.

Screwy


----------



## Fents (20/3/12)

hoppy days batz! enjoy.


----------



## argon (20/3/12)

Happy b'day Batz... I was not going to have a beer tonight, but now I will in your name.  (and maybe a few more) see you at next babbs


----------



## RdeVjun (20/3/12)

Yep, happy birthday Batz, catch you on Thursday! :chug:


----------



## Gar (20/3/12)

Happy birthday mate, hope your sipping a nice one on that amazing deck of yours..... yes I'm aware it's 9am, no excuses :icon_cheers:


----------



## Batz (20/3/12)

Thanks for the kind best wishes guys it really is appreciated.

I'm being driven around today, going to hit the Sunshine Coast Brewery first up for a run through their beers. I sure I'll fine another couple of watering holes around the place after that, might even drop into the local for a few on the way home.


Cheers

batz


----------



## Howlingdog (20/3/12)

Happy Birthday Neli. You'll have to shout Thursday night. :lol:


----------



## Howlingdog (20/3/12)

Happy Birthday Neli. You'll have to shout Thursday night. :lol:


----------



## AndrewQLD (20/3/12)

Party on Batz, hope you have a great day.

Sorry I missed yours to Screwy, happy birthday to you both.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Yob (20/3/12)

:icon_cheers: Batz, hope the day brings you loads of





and




Yob


----------



## Batz (20/3/12)

Thanks guys I had a great day, unfortunately after drinking almost all the Sunshine Coast Breweries beers and leaving the Rye to last.... what none on tap and not even a bottle to be had. :angry: Maybe it was the time I arrived, it was lunch and we had a meal but the service needs some attention, sorry Graig but I wanted to spend some money and was mostly ignored. The beers were good but the service was crap.


batz


----------



## bradsbrew (20/3/12)

Happy birthday oh bearded one. Good to see you got a few beers in :beer:


----------



## Batz (20/3/12)

bradsbrew said:


> Happy birthday oh bearded one. Good to see you got a few beers in :beer:




Yes rather pissed :chug:


----------



## winkle (20/3/12)

Batz said:


> Thanks guys I had a great day, unfortunately after drinking almost all the Sunshine Coast Breweries beers and leaving the Rye to last.... what none on tap and not even a bottle to be had. :angry: Maybe it was the time I arrived, it was lunch and we had a meal but the service needs some attention, sorry Graig but I wanted to spend some money and was mostly ignored. The beers were good but the service was crap.
> 
> 
> batz


I'd be disappointed if the Rye ESB wasn't available too. Did you go to the Brewery or the restaurant?


----------



## Batz (20/3/12)

winkle said:


> I'd be disappointed if the Rye ESB wasn't available too. Did you go to the Brewery or the restaurant?




Restaurant for the first time Perry. I chucked a few $$ over the bar believe me.

batz


----------



## Batz (20/3/12)

I timed it once and waited 21 minutes for a drink.


----------



## bum (21/3/12)

Happy birthday, argon. Have a good one.

You too, Fents.


----------



## Batz (21/3/12)

Happy birthday, argon and Fents.

Hope you both had a good one  

batz


----------



## Cocko (21/3/12)

Its like my eyes don't see this thread....

Anyway;

Happy belated wishes Batz! I hope you got some taps... Or did I miss something and you have taps already?  All the best mate!

Happy Birthday to Argon! - Hope the new gig is rockin!

Fents! - big ups!


----------



## winkle (21/3/12)

Yep, :beer: cheers Argon & Fents!
Must be getting due for a Archive session Argon.


----------



## NickB (21/3/12)

Happy Biffy Argon an Fents. Beers all around! I've had several, a couple more won't hurt!


----------



## argon (21/3/12)

Thanks guys and happy birthday fents! Thought I'd neck a quick one over dinner, will follow it with a VB or 2.


----------



## raven19 (21/3/12)

Happy Birthdays to Argon and Fents! Prost!


----------



## pike1973 (21/3/12)

Happy Birthday argon and many happy returns, but can I ask where you found such a little gem and did it come with the glass ? From what I've read they say that's the BEST beer in the world.how is it really?


----------



## raven19 (21/3/12)

argon said:


> will follow it with a VB or 2.



Wash your mouth out fella! Funny joke though. Enjoy!!!!


----------



## Fents (22/3/12)

Cheers guys, was a good day / night. Two pub meals, cider, lots of my rice lagerand apa and finished of with two absolute cracking IPA's i had left over from the xmas lotto win. Cant tell whose they were but damn they were good.

Happy b'day for yesterday to Argon, march 21st the day of champions


----------



## winkle (24/3/12)

Hoppy barfday Campbell :icon_chickcheers: 
I should bought a bottle of Lapdancing Lambic, you'll have to put up with a glass of Bios :icon_cheers:


----------



## NickB (24/3/12)

Happy Birthday Campbell!!

Cheers


----------



## RdeVjun (24/3/12)

Slainte, Campbell! :icon_cheers:


----------



## bradsbrew (24/3/12)

Happy birthday Campbell :chug: :beer:


----------



## Screwtop (24/3/12)

All the best Campbell, hope you had a great day.


Screwy


----------



## Batz (24/3/12)

Happy birthday Campbell

Almost missed it mate, I've already had a few in your honour.

batz


----------



## lczaban (24/3/12)

Happy birthday Campbell - I'lll see if I can't get a beer to you on the crawl next week, but there are no promises!  

Cheers mate! :beer:


----------



## winkle (31/3/12)

happy, birthday Merc!
possibly I'll have one or two in your honour today  
(its ok, I'll be supervised by some moderators)


----------



## Screwtop (31/3/12)

Ohhh just 1 more to rip and you'll be over the hill with some of us other brewers Merc :lol:

Hope you have a great day Paul, enjoy!


Screwy


----------



## Batz (11/4/12)

Happy Birthday Perry !

I hope you have a great one mate.






batz


----------



## AndrewQLD (11/4/12)

Have a great day Perry, hope you have something special planned :beer: 

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## bradsbrew (11/4/12)

Happy Birthday, have a good one Perry! Might even go and put a 13% belgian in the fridge to drink in your honour :beer:


----------



## InCider (11/4/12)

Happy Birthday Perry, I'll have a few aged Hollandias in your honour  :lol:


----------



## NickB (11/4/12)

Happy Birthday Perry! Remind me to save you another bottle of the RIS 

Cheers!


----------



## argon (11/4/12)

Happy b'day perry


----------



## RdeVjun (11/4/12)

Cheers Perry, have a good one! :icon_cheers:


----------



## jyo (11/4/12)

Have a great day Winkle and Jimboley. :icon_drunk:


----------



## Fatgodzilla (11/4/12)

Many Happy Returns Winkle. :beer:


----------



## winkle (11/4/12)

Thanks guys, think I'll be off to Gambaros for lunch and have a few sherberts at Archive in the afternoon :icon_cheers:


----------



## winkle (12/4/12)

winkle said:


> Thanks guys, think I'll be off to Gambaros for lunch and have a few sherberts at Archive in the afternoon :icon_cheers:


Refused entry to the Casino even though I was staying there.
Pretty much win, win I guess - thanks for the Billy-Bs GG  and to Archive Joey, the Scratch and Super Wotnot.
No thanks at all to those Ar*eholes at the Casino front door (as if they have anything worth drinking anyway)


----------



## Paul H (12/4/12)

winkle said:


> Refused entry to the Casino even though I was staying there.
> Pretty much win, win I guess - thanks for the Billy-Bs GG  and to Archive Joey, the Scratch and Super Wotnot.
> No thanks at all to those Ar*eholes at the Casino front door (as if they have anything worth drinking anyway)



I too was once refused entry to an establishment (in this instance the Powerhouse venue in Toowoomba). The doorman insisted I was too drunk to enter, I agreed stating that I wouldn't enter such a shithole unless I was blind rotten drunk.

:icon_cheers: 

Paul


----------



## bradsbrew (12/4/12)

Paul H said:


> I too was once refused entry to an establishment (in this instance the Powerhouse venue in Toowoomba). The doorman insisted I was too drunk to enter, I agreed stating that I wouldn't enter such a shithole unless I was blind rotten drunk.
> 
> :icon_cheers:
> 
> Paul



The powerhouse hahaha, was banned from there in the late 80's for taking out a couple of bouncers. Jimmy banned me from all his clubs, but let me in anyway as long as I behaved :lol: .


----------



## Paul H (12/4/12)

bradsbrew said:


> The powerhouse hahaha, was banned from there in the late 80's for taking out a couple of bouncers. Jimmy banned me from all his clubs, but let me in anyway as long as I behaved :lol: .




Ahh Rumours............ bring back the memories of the home of the ugly lights at 3am..

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Yob (24/4/12)

Duke of Paddy tuned 100 today?

erm... happy freakin century man... unless you are taking the piss and fudged the numbers.

Last seen today so

:kooi:


----------



## Yob (1/5/12)

Happy Birthday Mario... :icon_cheers: 

Hope you have a great day

Yob


----------



## Screwtop (1/5/12)

bradsbrew said:


> The powerhouse hahaha, was banned from there in the late 80's for taking out a couple of bouncers. Jimmy banned me from all his clubs, but let me in anyway as long as I behaved :lol: .




You probably spewed in my cab on the way home ..........prick! 

Aspro wanted your money :lol:

Screwy


----------



## raven19 (2/5/12)

Happy Birthday CM2!


----------



## matho (2/5/12)

Happy birthday Graeme I hope you have a good one mate

cheers steve


----------



## gap (2/5/12)

matho said:


> Happy birthday Graeme I hope you have a good one mate
> 
> cheers steve


Thanks Steve,
Years are passing to quickly.To compensate I have the following 
getting cool to have after dinner tonight

2004 Oude kriek Boon
2007 Geuze Mariage Parfait
2011 Cantillon Gueze lambic Bio

That should help me forget my age.

Regards

Graeme


----------



## matho (2/5/12)

gap said:


> Thanks Steve,
> Years are passing to quickly.To compensate I have the following
> getting cool to have after dinner tonight
> 
> ...



sounds awesome Graeme I'm sure you will have a good night


----------



## bum (2/5/12)

Happy Birthday, CM2. Have a good one.


----------



## brettprevans (2/5/12)

Cheers fellas. Cracking murrays 2ipa. :icon_drool2: :chug:


----------



## pk.sax (2/5/12)

Happy birthday Brett, may you be infected with beer. Lots of it.


----------



## matho (9/5/12)

Happy birthday ben hope you have a good one mate


----------



## bum (10/5/12)

Happy Birthday, jbowers. Have a good one.


----------



## bum (12/5/12)

Happy Birthday, WarmBeer.


----------



## brettprevans (12/5/12)

happy bday Brett. may your taps flow freely with free beer.


----------



## WarmBeer (12/5/12)

bum said:


> Happy Birthday, WarmBeer.






citymorgue2 said:


> happy bday Brett. may your taps flow freely with free beer.


Oh, believe me, they are well stocked, and will be flowing freely this afternoon.

Got around 120 litres kegged up and ready to go, with around 60 peeps coming around.

Unfortunately, my 40th birthday coincided with GABS, so I've had to compensate with my own GBBBS (Great Brett's Birthday Beer SpecTAPular)


----------



## winkle (17/5/12)

Happy birthday to the two Andrews :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## NickB (17/5/12)

Have a great beer-filled day Andrews!!



Cheers!


----------



## Batz (17/5/12)

Happy Birthdays Andrews, I'll have an Alt in both your honours tonight. :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## matho (19/5/12)

Happy Birthday goldy hope your having a good one 

cheers


----------



## winkle (19/5/12)

matho said:


> Happy Birthday goldy hope your having a good one
> 
> cheers


+1 One more coffee and I'll have one to your health old chap


----------



## NickB (19/5/12)

Have downed an IPA and an Aramis Lager in your honour already Goldy!

Have a great one!!!


----------



## winkle (19/5/12)

NickB said:


> Have downed an IPA and an Aramis Lager in your honour already Goldy!
> 
> Have a great one!!!



 
View attachment 54655


----------



## NickB (19/5/12)

"my neck is like a vagina"



Prick 

Only reason you weren't drinking is because you're hungover


----------



## winkle (19/5/12)

NickB said:


> "my neck is like a vagina"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


About to fix that :icon_cheers:

Edit: fixt



Acerola oh yeah, cheers Goldy!


----------



## NickB (19/5/12)

Nice looking (and I'm guessing, tasting) beer. Nice to see you doing some yard work too (especially the tactfully placed 'look, hard work' twig on the table....) 

Cheers


----------



## Batz (19/5/12)

Happy Birthday goldy, about time I had a beer as well, now it's all your fault.

Have a good one :icon_chickcheers: 

batz


----------



## bradsbrew (19/5/12)

Hope your having a good one Goldy. Might even have a beer later.


----------



## TidalPete (19/5/12)

Raising a glass to you right now Goldie. Have a good one! 



TP


----------



## mccuaigm (21/5/12)

Thanks for the Birthday cheers, bit of a sore head today after a big weekend in Sydney, backup tonight for a B'day dinner :chug:


----------



## winkle (3/6/12)

Hope it was a good day Dave :beer:


----------



## NickB (3/6/12)

Happy Bday to Pocket Beers! Hope it was a good one!


Cheers


----------



## matho (6/6/12)

happy birthday bonj hope you have a good one 

cheers


----------



## winkle (5/7/12)

Have a good one BYB and Raven :icon_cheers:


----------



## Mike L'Itorus (5/7/12)

winkle said:


> Have a good one BYB and Raven :icon_cheers:



Happy bithday raven and BYB.

For those that are having trouble telling them apart; Raven is the one that is good in bed, and BYB is the one that is a bit of a dud. Although, his shirts are rather, well, ....spiffy. And his pink appendage does make up for it. 

Cheers, lads. :beerbang:


----------



## raven19 (5/7/12)

Cheers lads! Beers tonight will ensue after work for sure. Prost!

And happy Birthday BYB!


----------



## winkle (14/7/12)

Cheers to Keith-the-beer-guy and Rowy :icon_chickcheers: 
May you drink responsibly until you fall over.


----------



## Gavo (15/7/12)

Happy birthday Brad, don't drink too many of those stouts today. :icon_cheers: 

Cheers
Gav


----------



## warra48 (15/7/12)

I'm feeling deprived.

It's 6 months since my birthday, and so far no one has as yet wished me all the best.

I'll have to start my own forum. I think I'll invite Karhunkynsi to be moderator.


----------



## RdeVjun (15/7/12)

All the best brad! :icon_cheers: 
Lols warra! :lol:


----------



## emnpaul (15/7/12)

Nicely done Warra. Happy birthday for six months ago. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Batz (15/7/12)

Happy Birthday Brad, I hope your having a good one mate.






Batz


----------



## Gar (15/7/12)

Well it's your AHB birthday tomorrow Warra so happy birthday for that


----------



## winkle (15/7/12)

Have a good one Brad, see you down the Scratch


----------



## Rowy (15/7/12)

winkle said:


> Cheers to Keith-the-beer-guy and Rowy :icon_chickcheers:
> May you drink responsibly until you fall over.




Thanks Perry........had a great night to be honest. Started with your swap beer in fact!


----------



## Ross (15/7/12)

:icon_chickcheers: Happy Birthday Rowy, Brad & Warra... Here's to an infection free year  


cheers Ross


----------



## Rowy (15/7/12)

Already stuffed that Ross. Poured a keg of APA out yesterday. I know what happenned at least this time <_<


----------



## bradsbrew (15/7/12)

Cheers fellas had a good day with the wife and kids. And happy birthday Rowy and Warra


----------



## warra48 (15/7/12)

I'm now feeling all warm and fuzzy inside.

Thank you one and all.

Once again, AHB comes to the rescue.


----------



## Rowy (15/7/12)

bradsbrew said:


> Cheers fellas had a good day with the wife and kids. And happy birthday Rowy and Warra



Have one of those nice dark Ales Brad! Cheers.


----------



## NickB (15/7/12)

Happy Birthday to Brad an Rowy!! Hope it's been good fellas!

:beer: 

Cheers


----------



## Rowy (15/7/12)

NickB said:


> Happy Birthday to Brad an Rowy!! Hope it's been good fellas!
> 
> :beer:
> 
> Cheers



Thanks Nick. Your swap beer last night made it that bit better! Bloody great beer.


----------



## Batz (4/8/12)

Happy Birthday Ned and Ben_sa





I hope you have a good one guys. 

Batz


----------



## winkle (4/8/12)

Many happys Osama bin Bunyip :icon_chickcheers: 
And may the purple object, seen hanging from your shorts, prosper :icon_cheers:
Edit: commas


----------



## bradsbrew (4/8/12)

Hope you've had a good one Ned.

Cheers


----------



## winkle (11/8/12)

Have a top 37th Sully :icon_chickcheers: 
(In case you pop in here for a visit)
I'll brew up a Hefeweizen featuring loads of tetnanger hops just for you :super:


----------



## bradsbrew (11/8/12)

Have a good one Sully, dust off the brewey.

Cheers


----------



## Ross (11/8/12)

:icon_chickcheers: Happy Birthday Sully & belated best wishes to the Bunyip.... :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Batz (11/8/12)

Have a good one Sully :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## NickB (11/8/12)

Happy Birthday Sully


----------



## TidalPete (11/8/12)

Many Happies to you Sully & Belated Ones to you Ned.


----------



## Cocko (12/8/12)

Hope you had a good one Clean Brewer.

Assume you are no longer about but wishes all the same.

And belated to Sully and the many I have missed.

:icon_chickcheers:


----------



## winkle (12/8/12)

Hey Jodie, happy birthday :icon_chickcheers: 
Still digging holes out west?


----------



## bum (14/8/12)

Have a good one, jlm.


----------



## winkle (15/8/12)

Have a few today Shed :icon_cheers:


----------



## Batz (15/8/12)

Happy Birthday Graham 

Hope you have a good one mate, catch ya at the next brewcrew :beer:


----------



## Screwtop (15/8/12)

All the best Graham, hope you enjoy your day!

Screwy


----------



## AndrewQLD (15/8/12)

Happy birthday Graham, hope your going all out tonight, how's the historical brewing going it's been a while since I saw an update.

Andrew


----------



## NickB (15/8/12)

Have a good one Graham!

Will have a bevvy in you honor right now!


----------



## fcmcg (15/8/12)

Brew brethren...
Raise your glasses...
My twin brother and I turned 40 today !!!
Might have to open that Brooklyn Brewery Barley wine !!
Biggups for me !!


----------



## Batz (15/8/12)

fergthebrewer said:


> Brew brethren...
> Raise your glasses...
> My twin brother and I turned 40 today !!!
> Might have to open that Brooklyn Brewery Barley wine !!
> Biggups for me !!




Rasing my glass for you now, and the very best to both you and your brother. :beer:


----------



## bum (19/8/12)

Have a good one, Fatgodzilla.


----------



## winkle (19/8/12)

+1 on that - have a good one Fatz :beer:


----------



## TidalPete (19/8/12)

Happy Birthday Fatz. Been a long time between drinks! 



Belated Birthday Wishes to you Graham.


----------



## raven19 (19/8/12)

Fatz Happy Birthday mate, look forward to catching up in a few months at AABC!


----------



## NickB (19/8/12)

Happy birthday Fatz!


----------



## Batz (19/8/12)

NickB said:


> Happy birthday Fatz!



Seconded !

Have a good one old thing.  

batz


----------



## winkle (21/8/12)

Have a few at Super Wotnot today Ralph! :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Batz (21/8/12)

Happy Birthday RdeVjun :beer: 

Have a good one old timer  

batz


----------



## Yob (21/8/12)

Have a great B'day RdeVjun

May your next beer be the best beer 

:icon_drunk:


----------



## NickB (21/8/12)

Happy Birthday to Ralph, and to my Mum


----------



## TidalPete (21/8/12)

Many, Many, Happies to you Ralph. 

 & also to Nickster's mum of course.


----------



## Yob (27/8/12)

Have a good one Barls et al

Whats on the Menu?


----------



## barls (27/8/12)

cheers mate,
Possibly a hop zombie, some heretic beers and a few more. should be good. 
like to wish fatz a late one and the rest of the boys i share this day with a very happy bday.


----------



## winkle (27/8/12)

barls said:


> cheers mate,
> Possibly a hop zombie, some heretic beers and a few more. should be good.
> like to wish fatz a late one and the rest of the boys i share this day with a very happy bday.


sounds good Barls, enjoy :beer:


----------



## raven19 (27/8/12)

Birthday wishes to Spillsmostofit and Barls!

@Barls - got a version of your Kriek on rosealare atm, just awaiting cherry season...!


----------



## bum (28/8/12)

Happy Birthday, emnpaul, QLDKev and Chappo (RIP).


----------



## Batz (28/8/12)

Happy Birthday QLDKev and Chappo and the others I have missed.

Now you all have a good one hear!


----------



## winkle (28/8/12)

Happy birthday Kev :icon_cheers: 
View attachment 56728

And goatman where ever you are.


----------



## barls (28/8/12)

raven19 said:


> Birthday wishes to Spillsmostofit and Barls!
> 
> @Barls - got a version of your Kriek on rosealare atm, just awaiting cherry season...!


sounds awesome , just split the last one on to cherries and raspberries. looking forward to it.


----------



## raven19 (28/8/12)

Ah bless the goatman!

Happy Birthday indeed QldKev and Chap Chap...!


----------



## Yob (28/8/12)

Happy B'day Kev n Chappo


----------



## QldKev (29/8/12)

Thanks for all the birthday wishes. Had a great day, with great people and some great beers my wife got me from Archive.


QldKev


----------



## AndrewQLD (29/8/12)

QldKev said:


> Thanks for all the birthday wishes. Had a great day, with great people and some great beers my wife got me from Archive.
> 
> 
> QldKev




Wow, how did I miss that, happy belated birthday Kev.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Ross (29/8/12)

Not sure how I missed all these as well... Happy birthday guys :icon_chickcheers: :icon_chickcheers: :icon_chickcheers: 

Cheers Ross


----------



## Batz (31/8/12)

Happy Birthday Mrs Sqyre :beer:  

Have a good one old girl :beerbang: 

Batz


----------



## winkle (31/8/12)

+1 on that! Cheers :beer:


----------



## bum (2/9/12)

Happy Birthday, Mantis!


----------



## Yob (11/9/12)

HBD DFT and bconnery May they be Hoppy and Malty

Yob

:icon_cheers:


----------



## DarkFaerytale (11/9/12)

Thanks Yob


----------



## Yob (1/10/12)

Happy Birthday BillyGoat and Bradsbrew!!

Get the hops inta ya!!

:icon_drunk: :chug:


----------



## winkle (1/10/12)

Have a good one Brad, you big girls blouse, you.
:beer:


----------



## DKS (1/10/12)

Happy birthday Brad, 92 ay! You dont look a day over 90.( Could be a halloween thing I spose.) Onya mate.
Daz


----------



## NickB (1/10/12)

Happy Birthday Brad! Toasting you and the arrival of our 10 new puppies!

Cheers


----------



## beachy (2/10/12)

Happy Birthday BYB :beer: 
38 :blink: really?


----------



## winkle (2/10/12)

beachy said:


> Happy Birthday BYB :beer:
> 38 :blink: really?


 If BYB is 38 then I'm 40.  yah !
Have a good one mate :icon_cheers:


----------



## raven19 (2/10/12)

BYB's birthday is in July, the same day as mine! Must be a different BYB...?


----------



## kevo (5/10/12)

Happy Birthday Squirts!

Good to have a beer with you among the hordes at BBC this evening!

See you next Friday!

GOLDClub


----------



## Yob (7/10/12)

Drink up SJW and TVI


----------



## Yob (10/10/12)

Happy birthday Fraser John and everyone else having a birthday today..

:icon_cheers: Get some Hops into ya h34r:


----------



## fraser_john (10/10/12)

Yay - cake day


----------



## DU99 (10/10/12)

Don't forget that birthday drink :icon_cheers:


----------



## Yob (11/10/12)

Happy birthday Cam...

Feckin whipper snappers :lol:


----------



## Fatgodzilla (11/10/12)

Crozdog turning 47 today ??? is it really your birthday today and why lie about your age?  

Have a good one son. :beer:


----------



## Yob (14/10/12)

HBD Bullsneck!! (et al) Hope you are going to Baysides Otoberfest?

May they be Hoppy and Many

:icon_cheers:


----------



## dougsbrew (17/10/12)

Happy Bday Kelby, i'll have a brekky beer 4 ya.. or postpone to more appropiate time.. :beer:


----------



## kelbygreen (17/10/12)

cheers doug I drinking erdinger weibier aint to bad bit to carbonated for my liking lol  

Hope you had a few for me by now


----------



## Yob (18/10/12)

Happy birthday Dale 

will have one for you this evening. 

:beer:


----------



## winkle (20/10/12)

Happy birthday Tony, you're starting to get as old as your Avatar looks :icon_cheers:


----------



## jyo (24/10/12)

Have a top one cdbrown and Drew9242 :beer: Or topless, up to you guys.


----------



## Fish13 (24/10/12)

happy birthday craig and drew9242


Have a brew or 6!


----------



## Yob (26/10/12)

HBD _Wallace_

:beerbang: 

May they be cold and quenching :icon_drunk:


----------



## winkle (26/10/12)

Yob said:


> HBD _Wallace_
> 
> :beerbang:
> 
> May they be cold and quenching :icon_drunk:



+1 mate :icon_chickcheers: 
(Nip up to Craftbrewer and demand birthday drinks  )


----------



## NickB (26/10/12)

Have a great one Wallace


----------



## bradsbrew (29/10/12)

Happy birthday quintrex. Hope you had a good one


----------



## bconnery (31/10/12)

Happy birthday Ross and Incider. 
Incider the calendar tells me its the big 40 for you this year. I'd say you don't look a day over 39...


----------



## Yob (31/10/12)

bconnery said:


> Happy birthday Ross and Incider.



What about poor old speedie? :lol:


----------



## AndrewQLD (31/10/12)

Many Happy Returns to Ross and Incider hope you both enjoy your day.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## bradsbrew (31/10/12)

Have a good one Ross and Incider.



Cheers


----------



## winkle (31/10/12)

Have a good one Ross & Incider :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## NickB (31/10/12)

Big happy Bithday to Ross and Sean! I like to think of the two of you as the before and after photos.... 

Hope it's a great one guys!

Cheers


----------



## Ross (31/10/12)

Thanks guys.... will be celebrating at the Scratch Bar tonight if anyone's around, with some special beers brewed for the night.
Will also be bringing a small keg of our latest rum barrel aged beer to share.... 14.1% of rummy, hoppy goodness  


Cheers Ross


----------



## winkle (31/10/12)

Ross said:


> Thanks guys.... will be celebrating at the Scratch Bar tonight if anyone's around, with some special beers brewed for the night.
> Will also be bringing a small keg of our latest rum barrel aged beer to share.... 14.1% of rummy, hoppy goodness
> 
> 
> Cheers Ross



14.1% eh, you've got a bit of catching up to do to challange these Wayne Kerrs  

I'll see if I can sneak in for a couple tonite mate :icon_cheers:


----------



## InCider (31/10/12)

Thanks Guys!  yep, the big DDDD ... :lol: 



bconnery said:


> Happy birthday Ross and Incider.
> Incider the calendar tells me its the big 40 for you this year. I'd say you don't look a day over 39...






AndrewQLD said:


> Many Happy Returns to Ross and Incider hope you both enjoy your day.
> 
> Cheers
> Andrew






bradsbrew said:


> Have a good one Ross and Incider.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers






winkle said:


> Have a good one Ross & Incider :icon_chickcheers:






NickB said:


> Big happy Bithday to Ross and Sean! I like to think of the two of you as the before and after photos....
> 
> Hope it's a great one guys!
> 
> Cheers


----------



## jyo (9/11/12)

Happy birthday, Nev, you young bugger! :beer:


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (10/11/12)

Yob said:


> HBD _Wallace_
> 
> :beerbang:
> 
> May they be cold and quenching :icon_drunk:






winkle said:


> +1 mate
> (Nip up to Craftbrewer and demand birthday drinks  )






NickB said:


> Have a great one Wallace



SHIT! I didnt even think anyone thought that much of me.........  

What a surprise! Thanx for the birthday wishes!

Sorry for the very late thanks.


wallace.


----------



## bradsbrew (18/11/12)

Happy Birthday Liam, hope your having a good one and not getting too wet.

Cheers


----------



## Liam_snorkel (18/11/12)

Cheers Brad! The brunt of the storm just missed us. A massive chunk of hail hit the roof before the rain started like a warning shot and that was about it. The bulk of the storm travelled just north of us. A bit disappointing I ******* love storms! The gutters overflowed though.. need to clean em out haha.


----------



## winkle (24/11/12)

Hope that you are rocking down at the RSL Daz.  
Happy birthday mate.
(and cheers to Warren if he's still about :icon_cheers: )


----------



## bradsbrew (24/11/12)

Hope your having a good one Daz.


----------



## NickB (24/11/12)

Big Birthday wishes to Daz! Mr Bain Maree. Dr Kilcoy. You don't look a day over 60, honestly!

Have had a couple for you after overtime today with some workmates, and will have a couple more now! 

:beer: 

Cheers!


----------



## Batz (24/11/12)

Happy Birthday Daz


----------



## TidalPete (25/11/12)

Many, Many Happies To You Daz.


----------



## winkle (26/11/12)

Have a good one Snow and Franko :beer: 
I'll raise a glass once I've got over the weekend just gone.


----------



## Batz (26/11/12)

Snow and Franko !

Happy Birthday possums, I'll raise a glass to you both this arvo. :beer:


----------



## jyo (26/11/12)

Have a good one, Keifer. You'll have to wait until the case swap for your present, mate.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (26/11/12)

jyo said:


> Have a good one, Keifer. You'll have to wait until the case swap for your present, mate.


Have a goody Keifer, watch out for jyo in a wetsuit and a bucket of frogs :lol: 
Nev


----------



## keifer33 (26/11/12)

Cheers guys. Thanks for the weird mental image as well nev.


----------



## winkle (9/12/12)

Yo Hefe!
Prost!
:beer: 
Been a long time between drinks mate.


----------



## Yob (15/12/12)

Drink up Razz!!

Half Ton, Nice one

:icon_cheers:


----------



## bum (19/12/12)

Happy birthday, Cocko and Pennywise. Have a good one. 

For Pennywise's bennefit, you can even have a good one each. I won't make him share.


----------



## Yob (19/12/12)

Get it into ya cocko ya c**t 

And have a great day pennywise

HBD


----------



## Batz (19/12/12)

Happy birthday, Cocko and Pennywise.

Have a good one possums.


----------



## Spiesy (19/12/12)

happy birthday Cocko. Looking forward to having a few with you tonight, mate.


----------



## jyo (19/12/12)

Hey! Have a great one Cockster and Pennywise. I'm on holidays at the end of today so I can nail a few for both of you :beerbang:


----------



## Cocko (19/12/12)

View attachment 59439




And an extra shall be consumed for Pennywise, have a good one bloke.


----------



## browndog (19/12/12)

Happy birthday Cocko you madcap.


----------



## winkle (23/12/12)

Have a good one Frogster!
Might drink something vaguely Belgian to celebrate such a momentious event :icon_cheers:


----------



## Yob (31/12/12)

Happy Birthday Crusty... (and everyone else who dropped today)

me Sisters birthday today too.. 

damn I better give her a call


----------



## raven19 (31/12/12)

Sorry I missed your bday c0ckster!

Also Happy birthday Crusty!


----------



## Batz (1/1/13)

Happy Birthday QldKev, I'm having a couple of quiet ones for you now mate  

Happy Birthday to CONNOR BREWARE as well, one of our latest sponsers.

And felten, you still around mate?




Have a good one guys.

Batz


----------



## DU99 (1/1/13)

*Anyone get missed*


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (1/1/13)

raven19 said:


> Sorry I missed your bday c0ckster!




+10000!!!! I feel sooo dirty now


----------



## NickB (1/1/13)

Happy Birthday QLdKev and Connor - and anyone else I've missed!


Cheers!


----------



## bradsbrew (1/1/13)

Hope you've had a good one Kev.

Cheers


----------



## bum (13/1/13)

Happy Birthday, Jez. Hope you're having a good one.


----------



## winkle (18/1/13)

Wombil, happy birthday - has the Queens telegram arrived yet? (must be time for me to brew another Saison Noire)


----------



## Batz (18/1/13)

*Happy Birthday Wombil, have a good one mate.*

*Batz*


----------



## NickB (18/1/13)

Happy Birthday Wombil. You don't look a day over 95!

Cheers


----------



## Yob (21/1/13)

Happy Birthday Vitals.. Raising a frothy for you now :beerbang:


----------



## Batz (25/1/13)

Happy Birthday Nick, nice rain for your birthday mate!


----------



## bradsbrew (25/1/13)

Have a good one Nick.


----------



## AndrewQLD (25/1/13)

Many happy returns Nick, enjoy your day.


----------



## winkle (25/1/13)

Hoppy birthday Nick, you have my permission to drink all those wheats today :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## TidalPete (25/1/13)

Many Happies to you Nickster & Belated Happies to you Wombil. :beer:


----------



## Smokomark (25/1/13)

Happy birthday Nick. Hope you have a good one.


----------



## raven19 (25/1/13)

Happy Brithday Nick!


----------



## Gavo (25/1/13)

Happy birthday Nick, Hope its a good one. No going to bed early hey.

Cheers
Gavo.


----------



## browndog (25/1/13)

Happy Birthday Nick you old bastard.


----------



## NickB (25/1/13)

Thanks guys :beerbang:


----------



## bradsbrew (27/1/13)

Have a good one Bribie.


----------



## Yob (27/1/13)

Rock on 'G'

Happy Birthday :icon_drunk:


----------



## Bribie G (27/1/13)

Thanks guys, you are as young as the man you feel as Incider will attest


----------



## winkle (27/1/13)

Happy barfday Bribie, you old fart - can you get my car for me, I think I left it in the valley :unsure:


----------



## Smokomark (27/1/13)

Have a great birthday Bribie :chug:


----------



## Rowy (27/1/13)

Have a great day Bribie...........some midnight train later perhaps?


----------



## NickB (27/1/13)

Hope you have a great day Bribie! Also, hope you're dryer than we are!


----------



## Bribie G (27/1/13)

Cheers guys. It's on the way.


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (27/1/13)

Happy Birthday Bribie OldBarBeach G  Just about to throw a triple batch in that big old fermenter (may as well do it in your honour  ) Hope you have a great day!

Happy birthday for yesterday NickB, Sorry i Couldnt get out there, Rain,Busses,trains.......... and no way to get home............ Will catch up later on for a beer or 20.. :beerbang:


----------



## Batz (27/1/13)

Happy Birthday Bribe, I'm on my genny as power has been out since 2.30am, Kin Kin is isolated so I can't see power coming back real soon. 525 mls of rain here but now the worst is over and heading your way.

Stay dry and have a great day!


----------



## warra48 (27/1/13)

Happy Birthday to Bribie.

Don't know how you do it, but you're always, and I mean always, a year younger than me...


----------



## TidalPete (27/1/13)

Multiple Happies to you Michael.
Was thinking of you on my way home from Nickster's this morning when stuck at Caboolture Railway Station waiting for the Nambour train that never came & getting satched by near-horizontal rain.
Raising a glass of Belgian Wit to you now.
Your present from Queensland should arrive by airmail any time soon. :lol:


----------



## matho (6/2/13)

happy birthday pete hope you have a good one

cheers steve


----------



## winkle (6/2/13)

Have a good one Tim - hope the water missed you this time :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Batz (6/2/13)

Many Happies Tim.


----------



## petesbrew (6/2/13)

matho said:


> happy birthday pete hope you have a good one
> 
> cheers steve


Cheers Steve!
Happy birthday everyone else on today.


(36) andrewxtreme
(29) peas_and_corn

(41) RussTaylor
(33) Daemon
(32) Decap
(39) Another Ash
(46) Mirror3
(42) Amber Fluid
(31) joel connolly


----------



## Yob (6/2/13)

Happy Damn Birthday Bill, Peas, Pete, et al

Will certainly raise a glass to youz this arvo... gunna be 37 frikkin deg here today


----------



## joshuahardie (6/2/13)

Happy Birthday Petesbrew!


----------



## bum (6/2/13)

You're a dirty birthday wishes thief, petesbrew! I'm not falling for it again.

Happy birthday, peas and corn.


----------



## petesbrew (6/2/13)

Lol, Bum.
Shit - hope I've got something good in the fridge for when I get home.There's plenty of middlerange megaswill in there at least.


----------



## NickB (6/2/13)

Happy Birthday Tim!


----------



## Cocko (6/2/13)

:super:

PB / Hom.


----------



## winkle (12/2/13)

Have a hoppy one tomorrow Screwy  (early Friday this week?)


----------



## Batz (13/2/13)

Happy Birthday Mike, hope you have a good one mate. Hey you up for just one beer this arvo? I need to do a trip into town and could drop by.

Batz


----------



## bum (13/2/13)

Happy Birthday, Screwtop.


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (13/2/13)

happy birthday screwtop! have a goodun!


----------



## Cocko (13/2/13)

Enjoy this day as much as every other Screwy!

Happy B'Day!

:super:


----------



## Yob (13/2/13)

May they flow freely Screwey


----------



## therook (13/2/13)

Happy birthday Screwy, hope you get a Screw


----------



## raven19 (13/2/13)

therook said:


> Happy birthday Screwy, hope you get a Screw


Happy birthday fella!!!


----------



## NickB (13/2/13)

Happy Birthday Screwy! Hope it's a great one!


----------



## Batz (13/2/13)

He's gone AWAL on his birthday.

Hope you had a good one old mate, some good times have been had.


----------



## browndog (13/2/13)

Happy Birthday Mike, looking forward to a catchup one of these days.

a toast

Browndog


----------



## bradsbrew (13/2/13)

Have a good one Screwy.


----------



## AndrewQLD (13/2/13)

MANY HAPPY RETURNS SCREWY,

I"M YELLING BECAUSE AT YOUR AGE YOUR PROBABLY GOING DEAF!!

Have a great day mate.


----------



## bradsbrew (16/2/13)

Have a good one Stu.


----------



## winkle (16/2/13)

Yep, here's hoping for a better year ahead Stu. Will have a Hefe withst watching the Hof in your honor. :unsure:


----------



## TidalPete (16/2/13)

Belated Birthday Wishes Screwy. Hope you had a good one?


----------



## Screwtop (16/2/13)

Thanks all! On the bank of the Noosa River for a couple of days away in the C'van. Enjoyed a few good ales and ciders. 

I CAN HEAR YOU JUST FINE ANDREW!!!!!!!!  

Screwy


----------



## Screwtop (16/2/13)

Happy 40th Stu from one broken down old tech to another haha!

Screwy


----------



## browndog (16/2/13)

Many happy returns Stu, I hope everything is going well for you now mate.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## NickB (16/2/13)

Happy Birthday Stu. May this year be better than the last...

Cheers


----------



## bum (20/2/13)

Happy Birthday, Bizier. You don't look a day over 90!


----------



## Cocko (20/2/13)

Happy Birthday, Bizier. You are one Frammy hom - I shall raise one in your honour 

:beerbang:


----------



## jyo (20/2/13)

Have a good one, Biz!

Big kiss.


----------



## Yob (28/2/13)

HBD Stillinrehab!!! May they be Frothie/Hoppy and plentiful

Rock on soldier :beerbang:


----------



## Cocko (2/3/13)

Glass is risen, Happy B'Day TasChris :icon_cheers:


----------



## bum (2/3/13)

Happy Birthday, TasChris!


----------



## Bribie G (5/3/13)

Happy birthday Sammus - have a couple of drinks if you feel like it. :super:

BTW 20s are pretty good but 30s take the cake, nearly getting there.


----------



## Yob (6/3/13)

Hoppy birthday Wolfman, all the best


----------



## Wolfman (7/3/13)

Cheers bloke.


----------



## Cocko (7/3/13)

Happy belated B'Day, Wolfhom! Hope it was best yet!


----------



## jyo (8/3/13)

Have a good one, Doogiechap!


----------



## bradsbrew (9/3/13)

Hope your having a good one Rook.


----------



## winkle (9/3/13)

I'll down a few in your honour at mash-out Rook :beer:


----------



## Batz (9/3/13)

Happy Birthday Rook, I'll raise a glass to you this arvo.

Batz


----------



## Cocko (12/3/13)

Getting in early but Happy B'Day bob51 me ole bean!

Hope its a goody!

Love you. xoxo


----------



## winkle (20/3/13)

Hope you're kicking back witha few cold ones at Nha Trang, Batz. :icon_chickcheers: 
Lucky bugger.


----------



## Yob (20/3/13)




----------



## winkle (21/3/13)

Have a good one Argon :beer:

Edit: + Fents


----------



## Yob (21/3/13)

... +1 and also Fents


----------



## Fents (21/3/13)

Cheers guys, just smashed a parma and some pots of yak! will make sure i have something a bit more special tonight.

Shouts to Argon for the 21st March crew.

Happy belated to the one like Batz for yesterday too!


----------



## bradsbrew (24/3/13)

Happy birthday, hope you got to blow your pipe, ya big inflattable scottish penis. :lol:

Belated happy birthday to Batz as well


----------



## winkle (24/3/13)

Happy birthday Stillscottish, pity its a school nite so you canna drink  .
Have a good one you old fart.


----------



## Yob (25/3/13)

anybody notice it's Jebus's _*and *_the messiah's birthday today?

:blink: :lol:

Happy birthday Guysmiley too


----------



## Yob (31/3/13)

Happy birthday Merc's own.. 

Happy half Ton


----------



## browndog (31/3/13)

Yes, happy 50th Paul, I'm tracking not too far behind you.


----------



## barls (31/3/13)

happy bday paul. hope its a good one.


----------



## winkle (31/3/13)

Have a good one Merc :icon_chickcheers:
Might have a tipple or two for you right now.


----------



## bradsbrew (31/3/13)

Hope your having a good one Merc.


----------



## bradsbrew (7/4/13)

Happy Birthday Thunus. Hope all is well,


----------



## Yob (11/4/13)

Happy birthday Winkle.. hope it's all





and not




:icon_cheers:


----------



## WarmBeer (11/4/13)

Yob said:


> Happy birthday Winkle.. hope it's all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Check out the size of the jugs on the second one. Phwoar!


----------



## bradsbrew (11/4/13)

Have a good one Perry.


----------



## brettprevans (11/4/13)

Happy bday winkle. In your honour ill brew a US version of your belgian imperial wheat stout. Well tomorrow I will.


----------



## Bribie G (11/4/13)

Happy Birthday Winkle, go and have six pints of Geronimo - you know you want to.


----------



## TidalPete (11/4/13)

Happy Birthday Perry. Raising a glass to you now.


----------



## Screwtop (11/4/13)

Many Happies Perry,

Will down one............. er a .... few! in your honour tomorrow afternoon. Hape you had a gret day!

Screwy


----------



## winkle (11/4/13)

Thanks guys. I shall have a couple of quiet ones in town, since I've got to do some software/project set ups and checks tomorrow (ie have to think).
But Saturday is the pub crawl, woot!


----------



## Smokomark (11/4/13)

Happy birthday Perry.

Birthday drinks on Saturday - bring it on.


----------



## Yob (21/4/13)

Happy birthday sinkas... Hope it's a good one


----------



## Yob (29/4/13)

Read by Nigel Planer.

"quack quack quack quack quack" 

which roughly translates into 'Happy birthday Musvovy'


----------



## mmmyummybeer (29/4/13)

Happy birthday Muscovy

Hope your having a good one.


----------



## Yob (2/5/13)

Have a good one CM2 

A box of tissues coming your way


----------



## brettprevans (2/5/13)

Yob said:


> Have a good one CM2
> A box of tissues coming your way


geez your up early. Cherts buddy. Catch you for a frink soon.


----------



## bum (2/5/13)

Haoot Burthdou, CM2!


----------



## Cocko (2/5/13)

Hpoe yoi habee a greta dat CM2!


----------



## brettprevans (2/5/13)

Wow u guys are funny. Cheers. Got a few beers from the family. Will have them tonight. And a few more.


----------



## bradsbrew (8/5/13)

Hope you've had a good one Howard. :beerbang:


----------



## winkle (8/5/13)

Too right! Have a good one Howard, I'll have one for you 2morrow, need sleep.


----------



## Yob (16/5/13)

Happy Birthday Dane & Stanko


----------



## Truman42 (16/5/13)

Happy Birthday gents..Have a good one. :beer:

And Happy Birthday to my beautiful wife Shalla.

I've taken the day off work to spend some quality time with her.. I wonder if I can convince her to go to a brew pub for lunch


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (16/5/13)

Happy Birthday Dane! May the homebrews flow freely!


----------



## bradsbrew (17/5/13)

Happy birthday Andrew, hope you have a good day mate. Might even have a few at lunchtime for you.


----------



## Asha05 (17/5/13)

So i turned 30 yesterday. The good wife got me the brewer for a day experience at the Bright Brewery. And the rest of the family & friends got me a twin keg set-up...Will be busy for the next few weeks building a kegerator...


----------



## Bribie G (17/5/13)

Happy Birthday Andrew, one more to go to your half century :super:


----------



## bum (17/5/13)

Two accounts! BAN!


----------



## Yob (23/5/13)

Go hard Phil!!! 

You get to rock out with ya c…?


----------



## winkle (23/5/13)

Have a good one Gough. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Yob (27/5/13)

Its a bit early to raise a glass.. but have a good one Charst!!!


----------



## winkle (28/5/13)

Here's mud in your eye Kook :icon_cheers: . Have a good one.


----------



## bradsbrew (1/6/13)

Happy birthday Randyrob, hope you've had a good one.


----------



## Yob (2/6/13)

Happy birthday vic45, hope your tearing the rat up tonight man!!


----------



## mmmyummybeer (2/6/13)

Happy Birthday vic45 :beer: Hope your having a good one also


----------



## winkle (3/6/13)

Happy birthday Pocket Beers. You must be up for a beer or twenty


----------



## bradsbrew (3/6/13)

happy birthday Dave. Hope you have a good one.

Cheers


----------



## Rowy (3/6/13)

Happy birthday Dave. Hope it's a good one!


----------



## TidalPete (3/6/13)

Many, Many Happies to you Dave. 

Dry until SOO on Wednesday so I'll raise a glass to you then.


----------



## bradsbrew (6/6/13)

Happy birthday to Bonj or as Incider calls him the south east queensland long haired Bonjasorearse.


----------



## winkle (6/6/13)

Is number one male prostitute!
Happy birthday Bonj :beer:


----------



## AndrewQLD (6/6/13)

Many happy returns Bonj, have a great day.


----------



## bradsbrew (8/6/13)

Happy Birthday Jay. Hope all is going well and your back into brewing. When are you going to make it to another swap? I have a huge collection of nicko pens to use up :lol:


----------



## bradsbrew (9/6/13)

Happy birthday Bruce. Have a good one.


----------



## Phillo (9/6/13)

Yob said:


> Go hard Phil!!!
> 
> You get to rock out with ya c…?


I missed this one Yob! Thanks buddy!


----------



## winkle (9/6/13)

Happy birthday Ben Stlller my milkshapes video Sqyre, you set the standard that us poor mortals have to follow. Have a few litres for me


----------



## TidalPete (9/6/13)

Happy Birthday Brucie. Have a great one!


----------



## Yob (17/6/13)

Many frothie returns Andyd...

Hope you have a coota day


----------



## bum (22/6/13)

Have a good one, Mark.

Well, someone please tell him to have a good one at any rate.


----------



## brettprevans (22/6/13)

Happy bday mark and KT girl. Ill have a few bevvies for u tonight. Might russle up a curry in ur honour KT.


----------



## Batz (22/6/13)

Happy Birthday Mark.

Batz


----------



## sp0rk (22/6/13)

Aww, ripped off


----------



## Yob (22/6/13)

happy birthday for yesterday sp0rk... I saw it but the bub started screaming and I didnt get back on the web :lol:

Hope it was a good one... and the hangover is small :lol:

also HBD to MHB wherever he may be


----------



## Bribie G (22/6/13)

Hey Katie is 40 today, lovely age to be for a real woman. She doesn't check in here much but when you do, we loves ya mate.


----------



## sp0rk (22/6/13)

Thanks Yob, twas a quiet one, but tonight was a bit wild (see my post in the smoking meat thread)
Happy B'day MHB and Katie!
I've heard Mark's been flat out lately, hopefully things settle down soon and get back to normal


----------



## Liam_snorkel (26/6/13)

I'd like to wish a very happy 46th birthday to user bot LadyrootFiX.


----------



## bradsbrew (27/6/13)

Happy birthday GravityG. Hope you have had a good one.

Cheers


----------



## winkle (28/6/13)

Have a boozey one Doug, and belated birthday wishes to Luke. :beer:


----------



## Cocko (28/6/13)

Happy Birthday Doug!

I will scream your name tonight, upon completion!

:super:


----------



## bradsbrew (28/6/13)

Happy Birthday Doug. Hope you've had a good one mate!! Having a couple for you right now.


----------



## Batz (28/6/13)

Cocko said:


> Happy Birthday Doug!
> 
> I will scream your name tonight, upon completion!
> 
> :super:



Hey have a good one Doug, I'm having a few around a fire out the back, cooking pizza as well. I hope your nights as good as mine. :lol:


----------



## Rowy (28/6/13)

Happy Birthday Doug. Hope your having a cracker!


----------



## Yob (28/6/13)

Dont forget to go nuts Jester and dougie :lol:


----------



## dougsbrew (28/6/13)

Cocko said:


> Happy Birthday Doug!
> 
> I will scream your name tonight, upon completion!
> 
> :super:


haha, use to be just your missus, now both of you.. awesome.
thanks for the bday comments, looking forward to my 98th bday.
stay with me liver,, stay with me, we have alot of work to do.


----------



## TidalPete (30/6/13)

Belated birthday wishes Douggie. Will raise a belated glass this arvo. :kooi:
Have no router ATM so web visits are few & far between at present.


----------



## bum (2/7/13)

Many happies, mckenry.


----------



## brettprevans (2/7/13)

Happy bday pollux. Im having a pint for ya. Any new tatts or scarifications for the big 30?


----------



## Cocko (2/7/13)

:super: on mckenry and pollux!!

Have a great one lads!

I will have about 82 for you on the 1st of August.....


----------



## winkle (5/7/13)

Happy birthday, BYB and Raven :beer: , I'll have a few in your general direction tonight to help celebrate.


----------



## bradsbrew (5/7/13)

Have a good one Raven and BYB.


----------



## AndrewQLD (5/7/13)

Many happy returns Raven :kooi:


----------



## Cocko (5/7/13)

Hope it is an awesome one Rav and BYB!

Will think about one for you!

:super:


----------



## bum (5/7/13)

Happy birthday, Raven. Have a good one.


----------



## Cocko (6/7/13)

Happy Birthday Rod - you post whore!

And Kleiny... Will through up a deadpan for you!

:super:


----------



## winkle (10/7/13)

Have a good one Jye :beer:
33? ppppfffftt.


----------



## Cocko (15/7/13)

Happy 93rd BradsBrew!

May your day be plentiful.


----------



## Yob (15/7/13)

For real? 

Have a goodun Brad!!


----------



## winkle (15/7/13)

Have a good one Brad :beer:


----------



## jyo (15/7/13)

Have a good one, Brad! Drink in moderation :lol:


----------



## Batz (15/7/13)

Have a good one Brad. Your getting on a little there, old timer.

Batz


----------



## NickB (15/7/13)

Happy Birthday Brad! You don't look a day over 78.


----------



## TidalPete (15/7/13)

Many Birthday Happies to you Bradley.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (15/7/13)

cakes are exciting


----------



## bradsbrew (15/7/13)

Thanks fellas, may just break the no beers on weeknights in july rule tonight. 93, must have had the foil hat on when I changed my profile. Probably when those dastardly Americans took over :lol:


----------



## lukiferj (15/7/13)

Happy birthday old man Brad! Hope you had a good one.


----------



## Yob (17/7/13)

Happy birthday Dan!!

What goodies did ya get?


----------



## winkle (31/7/13)

Cheers pokolbinguy.


----------



## Yob (4/8/13)

Happy birthday Ben sa and fnq bunyip, have a cracker


----------



## ben_sa (4/8/13)

Cheers Yob! Happy bday bunyip!


----------



## ben_sa (4/8/13)

Cheers Yob! Happy bday bunyip!


----------



## Batz (4/8/13)

Happy Birthday Ben and Ned,

Been a long time between drinks guys ! :beer:
Hope your both having a good one.

Batz


----------



## winkle (4/8/13)

Have a great day Ned :beer:


----------



## Yob (12/8/13)

Happy birthday Matt, celebrating at keg king?


----------



## bradsbrew (12/8/13)

Hope your having a few today Cleanbrewer. Happy birthday Jody.


----------



## mxd (12/8/13)

Yob said:


> Happy birthday Matt, celebrating at keg king?


Thanks mate,

I brewed yesterday 0 min AIPA (120g mosiac, 120 simcoe, 100 citra), so I may need to visit your shop soon


----------



## Yob (12/8/13)

mxd said:


> Thanks mate,
> 
> I brewed yesterday 0 min AIPA (120g mosiac, 120 simcoe, 100 citra), so I may need to visit your shop soon


 :beerbang: I hope you bring some along to the next meet, that's my sort of drop :kooi:


----------



## Cocko (14/8/13)

A belated best wishes to Matt [MXD] = Legend, Hope you had a good one mate.

And best wishes to jlm, 35 aye.... when an ache brings the thought of cancer! HAHA!

Have a good one!


----------



## Yob (15/8/13)

Hoppy Birthday Ferg, How quickly they come about.


----------



## Batz (17/8/13)

Happy Birthday ratchie, I hope you have a good one mate, and cheers for the PM a few days ago, very interesting. :super:


----------



## ratchie (17/8/13)

Cheers Batz, just having a quiet one today.


----------



## winkle (17/8/13)

Never mind I'll knock over a few for you Ratchie :beer:


----------



## ratchie (17/8/13)

Having a few now,had to climb and lop a coconut palm today so i need a few Cheers Ratchie.


----------



## Yob (18/8/13)

Happy birthday Gibbo, Ned and Bambi..

Rock on guys, hope they're frothy and hoppy!!

Cheers


----------



## bradsbrew (19/8/13)

Happy birthday Fatgodzilla, hope you have a good one mate!


----------



## winkle (19/8/13)

Happy birthday Fatz.


----------



## beerbog (19/8/13)

Yob said:


> Happy birthday Gibbo, Ned and Bambi..
> 
> Rock on guys, hope they're frothy and hoppy!!
> 
> Cheers


Thanks Yob! :beer:


----------



## Yob (21/8/13)

RdeVjun


----------



## Batz (21/8/13)

Happy Birthday RdeVjun


----------



## chunckious (21/8/13)

Happy Birthday RdeVjun. Going out for drinks anywhere after work?


----------



## winkle (21/8/13)

Have a goodie RdeVjun


----------



## Smokomark (21/8/13)

Happy birthday RdeVjun. Having a beer for you now.


----------



## Rowy (21/8/13)

Have a good one Ralph!


----------



## Nibbo (22/8/13)

Cheers to my young bloke DJ today on his 1st birthday...

Absolute legend of a bloke he is...

I'll have a beer whilst he enjoys his milk tonight...


----------



## Yob (23/8/13)

Another year wiser Fletcher?

HBD


----------



## RdeVjun (23/8/13)

Apologies for the tardy follow up, cheers for the good wishes guys! :beerbang:


----------



## bradsbrew (24/8/13)

Have a good one B_Chan, hopefully Ross puts the whip away for your birthday.............or maybe he will get the whip out for you


----------



## winkle (24/8/13)

Have a good one Brendan :beer:


----------



## Yob (24/8/13)

Happy Birthday Muddy, hope you have those Kegs full and flowing freely..

Cheers fella

:beer:


----------



## Yob (27/8/13)

Hoppy birthday Barls!!!

Don't forget that Tuesday is the New Friday!! have a cracking day man!

Cheers


----------



## winkle (27/8/13)

Cheers Barls!


----------



## bradsbrew (27/8/13)

Have a good one Barls.


----------



## bradsbrew (28/8/13)

Happy Birthday Chap Chap, where ever you are. Hope all is going well.


----------



## Mattese (28/8/13)

I have a terrible image of Chap Chap running along the beach, hand in hand with the Sherminator, laughing, Barbara Streisand music playing softly..

Oh dear... :blink:


----------



## bradsbrew (28/8/13)

Mattese said:


> I have a terrible image of Chap Chap running along the beach, hand in hand with the Sherminator, laughing, Barbara Streisand music playing softly..
> 
> Oh dear... :blink:


Yes Chap Chap does have the same qualities as Tim Brooke-Taylor and the looks of Bill Oddie. So that image does fit.


----------



## barls (28/8/13)

Yob said:


> Hoppy birthday Barls!!!
> 
> Don't forget that Tuesday is the New Friday!! have a cracking day man!
> 
> Cheers





winkle said:


> Cheers Barls!





bradsbrew said:


> Have a good one Barls.


cheers boys i certainly did. thanks 
your right tuesday is the new friday for me as i only work two days now.


----------



## bradsbrew (28/8/13)

bradsbrew said:


> Yes Chap Chap does have the same qualities as Tim Brooke-Taylor and the looks of Bill Oddie. So that image does fit.


My mistake it wasn't Tim it was Graeme.


----------



## QldKev (28/8/13)

Happy Birthday Chappo and also happy birthday to me, we was both the same day/year, but I got the good looks -_-

lol, I must be the first one to wish themselves a happy birthday here


----------



## bradsbrew (28/8/13)

Happy Birthday, Kev. Hope you've had a great day mate!


----------



## Batz (28/8/13)

QldKev said:


> Happy Birthday Chappo and also happy birthday to me, we was both the same day/year, but I got the good looks -_-
> 
> lol, I must be the first one to wish themselves a happy birthday here



Orrrrrr, how did we miss you possum.

A big Happy Birthday Kev.


----------



## Yob (30/8/13)

GuyQLD

Birthday on a Friday... oooh so dangerous :beer:

Take your medicine like a good lad


----------



## bradsbrew (31/8/13)

Happy Birthday to Mrs Squire, hope its a good one.


----------



## winkle (2/9/13)

Have a good one Paul.


----------



## winkle (11/9/13)

Have a hoppy birthday Ben. Get a sour up ya.


----------



## bradsbrew (11/9/13)

Happy birthday Ben, have a good one.


----------



## Yob (12/9/13)

Big up Big Nath!!

Have a corker!!


----------



## Yob (19/9/13)

Happy Birthday Steve and Nev!!!


----------



## DU99 (19/9/13)

*NEV *...


:icon_offtopic: Got a 4ring burner and Litre of bourbon for birthday


----------



## Yob (23/9/13)

@ PF


----------



## Yob (26/9/13)

Happy Birthday NTC


----------



## winkle (27/9/13)

Have a good one Yardy. I'm guessing the letter from the Queen arrived in time?


----------



## bradsbrew (27/9/13)

Have a good one Yardy.


----------



## Cocko (27/9/13)

Have a Cracker Yardy!

WOOT.


----------



## Yob (1/10/13)

Happy birthday billygoat!!

Hope they're tasty!


----------



## Yob (11/10/13)

Happy Birthday Cam

I hope you get what you really need... Space in the garage


----------



## Yob (14/10/13)

Happy 50th Braden


----------



## Cocko (17/10/13)

Have a cracker browndog!

:icon_cheers:


----------



## bradsbrew (17/10/13)

Happy Birthday Tony, hope you have a good one.

Cheers


----------



## NickB (17/10/13)

Browndog! Huge Bithday wishes mate! Great to catchup on the weekend. Have an RDO today, so thinking breakfast beers in your honour!


Cheers!


----------



## AndrewQLD (17/10/13)

Happy birthday Browndog, hope you have a great day, it's been a while since we shared a brew hopefully we'll catch up one day.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## bum (17/10/13)

Many happies, browndog.


----------



## browndog (17/10/13)

Thanks everyone, hit the big fiveO today and glad I made it.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Yob (18/10/13)

Don't see you on much these days but

Happy birthday Dale!!

Cheers mate..

You too Browndog for yesterday, hope that either the recovery is going well or you are still going hard.


----------



## Cocko (18/10/13)

Yob, BD is 50 now....

Surely he is over the hill, he can only handle 1 or 2.... Hey BD!

HAHAHAHA!


----------



## browndog (18/10/13)

Cocko said:


> Yob, BD is 50 now....
> 
> Surely he is over the hill, he can only handle 1 or 2.... Hey BD!
> 
> HAHAHAHA!


Well... Cocko I still know how to have a good time, but now have the common sense to know when enough is enough. Unfortunately the body does not recover like it used to. Lucky for me I only imbibe in quality piss these days, for instance, I'm imbibing right now on a vanilla stout that got second place in the QABC specialty beer category and by jove it's a yummy drop.


----------



## Cocko (20/10/13)

Well done Tony, another one away!

Hope it a great day and everything is on the up!


----------



## bradsbrew (20/10/13)

Have a good one Tony. Hope all is going well.

Cheers


----------



## Yob (20/10/13)

Here here!! 

Have a cracker Tony, all the best 

HBD to Nibbo too, cheers man


----------



## DU99 (20/10/13)

To Tony and Nibbo


----------



## technobabble66 (20/10/13)

Hey Tony,
I don't know you, but I've certainly benefitted from your years of input into AHB, & I greatly appreciate that. 

Happy Birthday! 

Hope you have a fantastic one


----------



## Nibbo (20/10/13)

Yob said:


> Here here!!
> 
> Have a cracker Tony, all the best
> 
> HBD to Nibbo too, cheers man





DU99 said:


> To Tony and Nibbo


Cheers Lads

Had a slow day at the shop but was still chuffed as i looked at my first batch of FWK's on the shelf i made yesterday. All two of them... :lol:

Just enjoying a mongrel ale or two and baking up some light rye bread while watching Happy Gilmore then Rambo...

Happy days


----------



## Yob (20/10/13)

You're open Sundays?


----------



## DU99 (20/10/13)

i think he open's thur/fri/sat/sun...


----------



## Nibbo (20/10/13)

DU99 said:


> i think he open's thur/fri/sat/sun...


Thats correct...I'll be opening Tuesdays and Wednesdays too hopefully in the next week or two as my original job has finished up now.

Cheers


----------



## tazman1967 (20/10/13)

Happy Birthday Tony.. Have a few of your yummy beers


----------



## bradsbrew (26/10/13)

Have a good one Wallace.


----------



## NickB (26/10/13)

Happy Beerthday Wallace!


----------



## Tony (26/10/13)

Cocko said:


> Well done Tony, another one away!
> 
> Hope it a great day and everything is on the up!





bradsbrew said:


> Have a good one Tony. Hope all is going well.
> 
> Cheers





Yob said:


> Here here!!
> 
> Have a cracker Tony, all the best
> 
> HBD to Nibbo too, cheers man





DU99 said:


> To Tony and Nibbo





technobabble66 said:


> Hey Tony,
> I don't know you, but I've certainly benefitted from your years of input into AHB, & I greatly appreciate that.
> 
> Happy Birthday!
> ...





tazman1967 said:


> Happy Birthday Tony.. Have a few of your yummy beers


Cheers folks

I have not brewed since i sold everything, but i am enjoying watching all sorts of white stuff grow on the Flanders red and Lambic i have had putting away since March.

All is well........ Still employed, still married, still sain so cant complain 

Cheers


----------



## Cocko (26/10/13)

Wallace. Be happy, now.


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (26/10/13)

Thanks for the wishes guys!


----------



## Cocko (27/10/13)

Have a good one, hom!

I will have many in your honour.


----------



## Batz (27/10/13)

Happy Birthday Yob, now get out and pack some hops. :lol: :beerbang: 

Batz


----------



## WarmBeer (27/10/13)

Have a Hoppy Birthday, Yob.


----------



## Midnight Brew (27/10/13)

Happy birthday Yob, all the best mate.


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (27/10/13)

Happy Birthday Yob! Have a goodun!


----------



## Mardoo (27/10/13)

Hoping you had a Magnum time Yob, a real Perler of a party, a Cascade of fine beer, a Cluster of friends to enjoy with, and that you found your First Gold Nugget at the lake. Hope it wasn't just folks Brambling on about the Brewers Choice, that you aren't feeling too Amarillo this morning (yellow in spanish) and that no one Spalt their beer on you.

Happy Birthday mate! Thanks for adding to the forum and the community!


----------



## Yob (27/10/13)

:icon_cheers: Lads..
Ive a fine selection out in the Shed for today, Ive a Centennial Citra IPA, Riwaka APA and the remnants of the Swap Stout all on tap.. :icon_drunk:
All to enjoy this arvo, as Batz puts it.. while I get out there and pack hops  (After a good Yum Cha lunch)

:beerdrink:


----------



## winkle (27/10/13)

Beers Yob!


----------



## Nibbo (27/10/13)

Happy birthday Yob...

Hope it's a ripper


----------



## lukiferj (27/10/13)

Hoppy birthday Yob!


----------



## technobabble66 (27/10/13)

Happy bday, Yob!
Hope you had a great one, & the waddle out of yumcha wasn't too painful. 
Cheers & beers


----------



## Batz (27/10/13)

I'm having a few Far Kin Lagers for you Jesse, well at least I'm going to blame you if no good comes of it........and it's not looking real good atm.


Batz


----------



## Yob (27/10/13)

Cheers lads!!

Yum Cha has to be the mist efficient way to eat out by far, love those joints

@batz the riwaka pale I'm having a couple of tonight is from that lot I got onto about a year ago... FINALLY got to use it!! 

Yob


----------



## bum (27/10/13)

Happy Homday, Birth!


----------



## DU99 (27/10/13)

YOB..


----------



## Yob (30/10/13)

HBD QB HAGW

:icon_drunk: :icon_cheers: :beerdrink:


----------



## bradsbrew (31/10/13)

Happy Birthday Incider. Hope you have a good one.

Cheers


----------



## Yob (31/10/13)

^^^ +1 ^^^

Haaaayyy.. It's speedie's birthday too.. h34r:


----------



## AndrewQLD (31/10/13)

Happy Birthdat Ross and Incider, hope you both have a great day.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## bum (31/10/13)

Have a good one, InCider. Wherever you are.


----------



## bradsbrew (31/10/13)

Have a good one Ross.


----------



## Ross (31/10/13)

Hoppy Beerday to Incider & belated good wishes to Yob :beerbang:


----------



## Batz (31/10/13)

All the best Sean and Ross, I hope you both have a good one.


----------



## Weizguy (31/10/13)

Have a great day, Ross, and definitely don't think about me judging the Pales tomorrow.


----------



## Yob (31/10/13)

Dont forget, we want the photo's Ross 

HBD


----------



## DU99 (31/10/13)

* ROSS*


----------



## winkle (31/10/13)

Hoppy birthday Ross and Incider.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (31/10/13)

HB gents. Better take the rest of the day off and have a shandy.


----------



## hefevice (31/10/13)

Happy birthday, Ross!!


----------



## Yob (8/11/13)

Happy hop day Brendo, 

We know what to get you....

Strippers!


----------



## brettprevans (8/11/13)

Happy bday brendo. Sorry im missing the beers. And yobs strippers.


----------



## Yob (15/11/13)

HBD SimoB

Hope you got the day off and the kegs are full


----------



## SimoB (15/11/13)

HBD SimoB

Hope you got the day off and the kegs are full 
thanks mate, kegs are full. No day of though, thank [email protected] it's Friday!

Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yob (18/11/13)

Hoppy beerday Liam.. may they be cold and frothie


----------



## Liam_snorkel (18/11/13)

thanks Yob!
I think I'll break my no-beer-on-Mondays rule.


----------



## bradsbrew (18/11/13)

Happy birthday Liam, hope its been a good one!!


----------



## NickB (18/11/13)

Liam, why didn't you say the other day! Would have bought you a (free) beer!!! Best wishes mate!

And to all of those I've missed, I'll have to make up for it this 4-day weekend by saluting you all. Repeatedly.

:beerbang:

Cheers!!


----------



## Liam_snorkel (18/11/13)

cheers fellas! Nick I should have told the guy behind the counter too might have got a discout


----------



## NickB (18/11/13)

What, Dean didn't give you a discount? Shame on you, and him! Damn me for having strange sized gas bottles!

But seriously, lemme know if you're keen for a beer, Thus/Fri... My shout!


----------



## winkle (18/11/13)

Hoppy birthday dude.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (18/11/13)

Will be keen Nick possibly Friday what did you have in mind


----------



## NickB (18/11/13)

Well, my planning got as far as 'beers'. 

Open to suggestions....even a brew day at mine if you're keen...


----------



## jyo (19/11/13)

Have a good one, Kaiser.


----------



## bradsbrew (26/11/13)

Happy birthday Snow. Hope you have had a good one.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (28/11/13)

happy birthday Fabrizio - Brazilian Home Brewer


----------



## Yob (29/11/13)

Happy birthday bitter n twisted.. Landing on a Friday could be dangerous..

Have a cracker man!


----------



## bradsbrew (9/12/13)

Happy birthday HefeGeoff. Hope all is going well mate.


----------



## Yob (10/12/13)

A very happy birthday to you Lecterfan... Tuesday's the new Friday you know.. go hard!

All the best mate!!


----------



## Cocko (10/12/13)

May the taps be flowing LF... have a good one!


----------



## bum (15/12/13)

Happy Birthday, Razz. Have a good one.

Many belateds, Lecterfan. Was flying home that day. My return was my gift to you.


----------



## Yob (15/12/13)

Happy Half Ton Razz :beerbang:


----------



## Yob (19/12/13)

Happy birthday PW and banorabrewer.. Rock on guys!!

...Oh and Cocko too (S.C)


----------



## Spiesy (19/12/13)

happy birthday cockheado!


----------



## Yob (24/12/13)

Happy birthday babble.. Hope your nor too hungover to enjoy it...


----------



## Yob (31/12/13)

Happy Birthday Crusty you old devil

:beer:

Same day as my Sister... ooh.. must ring Sister :lol:


----------



## bradsbrew (5/1/14)

Happy birthday Warra. Have a good one.


----------



## jyo (5/1/14)

Happy belated, Cockster.

Hope you have a top day, Warra.


----------



## AndrewQLD (5/1/14)

Have a great day Warra, many happy returns.


----------



## Bribie G (5/1/14)

Happy Birthday Warra, keep cool in this murderous 26 degree heat we are having here on the Mid North Coast.


----------



## warra48 (5/1/14)

Thanks chaps.

It's been a good day.

I'm still gripping onto my perch, and hope to for some time yet.


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (5/1/14)

Happy Birthday warra. May the brews be balanced a flow free from the heavens!


----------



## Yob (5/1/14)

warra48 said:


> I'm still gripping onto my perch, and hope to for some time yet.


is it really the triplel figures Waz?

Happy Birthday regardless :beer:


----------



## warra48 (5/1/14)

For all of those wondering, I have reached the grand old age of just 66.

I don't and haven't done Tripels...


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (5/1/14)

warra48 said:


> For all of those wondering, I have reached the grand old age of just 66.


Life begins at 66 mate.


----------



## Bribie G (5/1/14)

Carp tastes better than perch.


----------



## Yob (21/1/14)

Happy Birthday Vitals!!

Will have several for you tonight at pool night :super:


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (25/1/14)

Happy Birthday NickB!


----------



## winkle (25/1/14)

:icon_drunk: NickB, happy birthday, avoid chickens.


----------



## lukiferj (25/1/14)

Happy birthday NickB. Easy on the beers today yeah? :beerbang:


----------



## Gavo (25/1/14)

Happy birthday Nick B, hope all is well and that you have/Had a great one.

Cheers,
Gavo.


----------



## bradsbrew (25/1/14)

Happy birthday NickB. Hope you've had a good one.


----------



## AndrewQLD (26/1/14)

Happy birthday nick hope you had a great day


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NickB (26/1/14)

Thanks guys!

:wub:

Went for lunch at Alehouse24, and then a few beers at home last night.

Feeling good this morning so can't have been a big one 

Cheers!!


----------



## Bribie G (26/1/14)

Belated happy birthday Nick, dawning of the Age of Aquarius. (sings)


----------



## TidalPete (26/1/14)

Belated Happies from me too Nickster. 


Will raise a glass during the cricket.


----------



## Yob (3/2/14)

Happy Birthday JYO ya big Girls Blowse B)


----------



## Yob (10/2/14)

Happy bday KBB!! 

Hope they are pouring smoothly


----------



## bradsbrew (10/2/14)

Hope you've had a good one Dan.


----------



## Yob (13/2/14)

Hippy Damn Birthday Screwtop!!

Many hoppy returns.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (15/2/14)

Happy birthday Ballantynebrew!


----------



## lukiferj (15/2/14)

Hoppy beersday Ballantynebrew!


----------



## Cocko (16/2/14)

Happy birthday Duke boy.

Hope it was the best yet.




ya C$%t.


----------



## jyo (16/2/14)

Yob said:


> Happy Birthday JYO ya big Girls Blowse B)


Cheers, Yob. Spent the actual day sober as a judge :angry:


----------



## Yob (16/2/14)

DBS 

Have a great day mate, hope they are malty and hoppy!!!


----------



## Yob (23/2/14)

Have a good one Truman!! 

May your glass ever be full


----------



## lukiferj (23/2/14)

Hoppy beersday Truman


----------



## Yob (24/2/14)

Try not to be grumpy today Martin..


Happy birthday knackers


----------



## MartinOC (24/2/14)

Thanks, bloke.

No reason to be grumpy. Plan for today is to put the finishing touches to the build of the Phoenix Brewery & do a full-scale "dry" run to check for leaks. Piccies to follow......!


----------



## Yob (24/2/14)

who are you and what have you done with the Martin we know??

 :lol: h34r:


----------



## technobabble66 (24/2/14)

Happy Bday, Martin!
Good luck with the dry run :icon_cheers: & hope to catchup soon.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (24/2/14)

Hoppy Beerday MartinOC


----------



## Screwtop (24/2/14)

Yob said:


> Hippy Damn Birthday Screwtop!!
> 
> Many hoppy returns.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the cake Yobbie!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yob (27/2/14)

HBD L-Bomb!!

:beerbang:


----------



## Yob (6/3/14)

Many hoppy returns wolfman!!


----------



## Wolfman (6/3/14)

Yob said:


> Many hoppy returns wolfman!!


Cheers!


----------



## Yob (20/3/14)

Hippy birthday Batz!! 

May all your frothies be as wondrous as the next


----------



## lukiferj (20/3/14)

Hoppy beersday batz!


----------



## bradsbrew (20/3/14)

Have a good one Batz, I'll tip out a glass of wheat beer in your honour.


----------



## AndrewQLD (20/3/14)

Happy Birthday Batz, wishing you a great day,


----------



## Bribie G (20/3/14)

Happy birthday Batz. :beerbang:

<grizzle> I didn't get any birthday greetings because there were about six other guys ahead of me (most of whom haven't posted for years) and I slipped off the page. <end grizzle>

:lol:


----------



## Batz (20/3/14)

Thanks possums, we are having a quiet one in Yamba today.

We'll find some place nice to have lunch and a few beers, the best I could do was a carton of Wahoo kolsch for my beer o'clock drinks this arvo.

And Happy belated Birthday BribieG, I hope it was a good one. 

Batz


----------



## AndrewQLD (20/3/14)

Many happy returns Bribie, bit rude of the forum software to chop you off like that.


----------



## winkle (20/3/14)

Have a good one Batz, I'm up for a hefeweizen in your honour as well.


----------



## Batz (20/3/14)

Cheers Perry, we just got dressed ready to go out for lunch, I suggested we take Banjo for a walk on the beach to wear him out a bit, then leave him in the car. There was a very dark stormy looking cloud out to sea and Julie said we should not go too far (in case we get rained on) Nar it'll be ok says me.
We are now both back at the van soaked to the skin :lol: :lol: Ok, well get changed and try again. 

Batz


----------



## Weizguy (20/3/14)

winkle said:


> Have a good one Batz, I'm up for a hefeweizen in your honour as well.


+1, dear Batz, as I know your undying feelings toward wheat beer.

Have a great day.

Maybe I'll bite the bullet and grab the keg of ESB instead?


----------



## winkle (20/3/14)

Today marks International Day of Happiness, so you can be really happy Batz (and wet) :icon_cheers:


----------



## Batz (20/3/14)

winkle said:


> Today marks International Day of Happiness, so you can be really happy Batz (and wet) :icon_cheers:


Feeling happy, we had a nice lunch and a few beers at the local, nice range of beers on tap for a country pub. Several Stone and Woods, Monteith's IPA, three Coopers and the usual mega swills.

I have a few _special_ beers in the Engel for tonight.....and it's still raining. B)

Batz


----------



## dicko (20/3/14)

Batz said:


> Cheers Perry, we just got dressed ready to go out for lunch, I suggested we take Banjo for a walk on the beach to wear him out a bit, then leave him in the car. There was a very dark stormy looking cloud out to sea and Julie said we should not go too far (in case we get rained on) Nar it'll be ok says me.
> We are now both back at the van soaked to the skin Ok, well get changed and try again.
> 
> Batz


Nothin' worse than a woman being right with a weather forecast :lol: h34r:

Have a Happy Birthday Batz........





Bribie G said:


> <grizzle> I didn't get any birthday greetings because there were about six other guys ahead of me (most of whom haven't posted for years) and I slipped off the page. <end grizzle>


And Bribie, I trust that you will have a good one as well :chug: :chug:


----------



## DU99 (20/3/14)




----------



## Steve (20/3/14)

Happy Birthday OLD chap. Hope you are having a good one.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Yob (21/3/14)

Happy birthday Fents, I trust you are on you're third pint by now?

Have a good one cobba 

(argon too )


----------



## Cocko (21/3/14)

Happy belated batz....

Have a good Fents ya karnt.

:beerbang:


----------



## winkle (21/3/14)

Have a good one Argon & Fents. :chug:


----------



## warra48 (21/3/14)

Hope you had a good one, Batz.


----------



## Steve (21/3/14)

Happy birthday to Fents and Argon and the other chaps. Hope you have a great evening.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## bradsbrew (21/3/14)

Hope it's been a good one Argon and Fents. I'll have another just for you guys.


----------



## Mardoo (22/3/14)

Happy birthday to me! Two pint workday lunch at the Royston: Killer Sprocket Amber and a Holgate ESB off the pump. Good way to end the workday before it's finished. !


----------



## Yob (22/3/14)

Nice one mardoo, will raise the glass with citymorgue in your honour this arvo. 

Happy birthday mate!


----------



## MartinOC (22/3/14)

Happy Birthday Mardoo! Geez! You're almost as old as me h34r:


----------



## Yob (22/3/14)

Doesn't look anywhere near as old as you though martin 

Thanks for the drop off too... My favourite colour


----------



## Batz (22/3/14)

Steve said:


> Happy birthday to Fents and Argon and the other chaps. Hope you have a great evening.
> Cheers
> Steve



Hey happy birthdays guys, and Mardoo too :super: :beerbang:


----------



## technobabble66 (22/3/14)

Happy bday, mardoo!
(& belated to batz & argon)


----------



## winkle (24/3/14)

Happy birthday Stillscottish, where ever you are :drinks:


----------



## Yob (24/3/14)

*sláinte mhaith *





NB: Colin also sends his best


----------



## Fents (24/3/14)

thanks for the shout outs boys, ended up going out to see J5 thurs night and had a massive night/day (home at 10am next day), was in the fetal position all day friday on the couch hahaha


----------



## winkle (31/3/14)

Have a good one Merc :icon_cheers:


----------



## DU99 (31/3/14)

MERC


----------



## Screwtop (31/3/14)

Happy birthday Paul, bloody hell 51.............. 

Cheers,

Screwy


----------



## bradsbrew (31/3/14)

Hope you had a good one Merc.


----------



## AndrewQLD (11/4/14)

Happy birthday Winkle, I will be cracking an oaked strong belgian golden ale in your honour tonight.
Hope you have a great day.


----------



## Ross (11/4/14)

Hoppy Beerday you old fart.... Winkle - See you tomorrow at Eatons Hill for a beer...


----------



## TidalPete (11/4/14)

Many Happies Perry! 



Will raise a glass this arvo.


----------



## Yob (11/4/14)

Happy Birthday Winkle... Many hoppy returns


----------



## winkle (11/4/14)

Thanks guys, footy and a few relaxing bevvies tonight and an afternoon of craft beer indulgence with a bunch of pissheads mates tomorrow


----------



## Smokomark (11/4/14)

All the best Perry. 

I'll sample a few in your honour tonight.

Mark


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (11/4/14)

Happy birthday Perry!


----------



## Yob (16/4/14)

Happy birthday RB!!


----------



## technobabble66 (16/4/14)

Happy bday, RB, ya young whippersnapper!


----------



## Steve (18/4/14)

Happy birthday to a AHB legend PistolPatch. Hope you have a corker mate!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## AndrewQLD (18/4/14)

Happy birthday Pat, it's been a while, enjoy your day mate.


----------



## browndog (18/4/14)

Happy birthday Pat the Muss. The big five Oh. Well done mate.

Oh and belated to Perry, Happy birthay Mate.


----------



## TidalPete (18/4/14)

Happy 50th Patricia!
Have a good one! 


Long time between drinks mate.


----------



## bradsbrew (18/4/14)

Belated birthday wishes to winkle. And have a good one Pat.


----------



## Yob (29/4/14)

Happy birthday Duck Man!!


----------



## Yob (30/4/14)

Happy Birthday Sponge... I got you some cake


----------



## Bribie G (30/4/14)

Sponge and Nala, separated by half a century but together in beer 

Happy birthday boys


----------



## Bribie G (1/5/14)

Happy birthday all the dudes who appear on the birthday list and haven't posted since John Howard still had some hair. What's the point?


----------



## sponge (1/5/14)

Yob said:


> Happy Birthday Sponge... I got you some cake
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Bribie G said:


> Sponge and Nala, separated by half a century but together in beer
> 
> Happy birthday boys


You are both far too kind.. muchas gracias senors.

So when can I pre-order one of your fine looking hop cakes yob? The Mrs birthday is a few months away yet and I know she'd be loving coming home to one of them.


h34r:



Similar to when AOE2 first got released and my dad got it for me for my birthday but ended up playing it far more than I did (and I played it quite a bit). Gotta love those gifts you give others for yourself.


----------



## Bribie G (1/5/14)

My 27 yo son (in QLD) and I play AOE2 HD together on Steam regularly. Feel like a game, Sponge ?


----------



## sponge (1/5/14)

Unfortunately for me I haven't played that game in over 10 years. I'd still be chasing down sheep with my villagers as your imperial age army wipes me out in one fell swoop.

I haven't got into any game for at least 5 years now which is very depressing.. having a job and a mrs has thrown me back to the dark ages.

T'would've been well fun getting a game together.


----------



## Yob (2/5/14)

IanH!! 

Hope you get your age worth of action today mate 

Happy birthday!


----------



## Yob (9/5/14)

Happy birthday yum and DJR 

Hope the hangovers aren't too savage tmoz 

Cheers


----------



## TidalPete (9/5/14)

Bribie G said:


> My 27 yo son (in QLD) and I play AOE2 HD together on Steam regularly. Feel like a game, Sponge ?


 :icon_offtopic:

WITBH is AOE2 HD??????????????????????????
Is it like draughts?
Is it played in Iran or Afghanistan or wherever?
Is it legal?
Is it just a waste of world resources?





PS --- Happy Birthday Sponge !


----------



## bradsbrew (17/5/14)

Happy birthday Andrew. Have a good day


----------



## Yob (17/5/14)

Many hoppy R's AndrewQLD, have a ripper of a day/night


----------



## DU99 (17/5/14)

*Andrew*


----------



## Bribie G (17/5/14)

Well done Andrew you are half way there :beerbang:


----------



## Bribie G (17/5/14)

TidalPete said:


> :icon_offtopic:
> 
> WITBH is AOE2 HD??????????????????????????
> Is it like draughts?
> ...


Off topic: Age of Empires is a game where you build an empire from scratch then go out and beat the shyte out of your neighbouring civilisations - if they don't get you first. Good value for about $20 - and now you can play against anybody anywhere in the world who has the game installed. My son Andrew, Dr. John that you've met and I do three-cornered fights a couple of times a week. However don't ever try it as your Mrs will become an Age of Empires widow (like golf widow) 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mLTEheG87W0


----------



## TidalPete (17/5/14)

Happy Birthday Andrew! Hope you're having a good one. 

 







PS ----Thanks for the enlightenment Bribie but you shouldn't have mentioned "golf widow" because it rang a bell & now I have a Birthday Special for Andrew which I hope he enjoys? 

-------------------

A married man was having an affair with his secretary. One
day they went to her place and made love all afternoon. 
Exhausted, they fell asleep and woke up at 8pm. The man
hurriedly dressed and told his lover to take his shoes outside
and rub them in the grass and dirt. He put on his shoes and
drove home. 

'Where have you been?' his wife demanded. 

'I can't lie to you,' he replied, ‘I’m having an affair with my
secretary. We had sex all afternoon.' 

She looked down at his shoes and said: 'You lying bastard! 
You've been playing golf!'


----------



## Batz (17/5/14)

Happy Birthday Andrew, hope your having a good one mate. I'm about to head over to the Yarraman pub to have a few in your honour.

Batz


----------



## AndrewQLD (17/5/14)

Thanks for the birthday wishes guys, about to get my crunk on as my boys say, whatever that means.


----------



## Steve (23/5/14)

Just want to say a happy birthday to (Rowan) Trough Lolly. You're one of the top chaps that taught be how to brew AG so cheers for that and I hope you're having a top day wherever you are. Even got my first hop rhizome from you many moons ago. Its still going strong from that little stick you gave me 
Cheers
Steve


----------



## TidalPete (23/5/14)

I fondly remember Trough Lolly & his posts! 

Many Happies to you Rowan wherever you are .


----------



## Yob (23/5/14)

Happy birthday to Phill too, say hello to the lads phillo. 

Cheers


----------



## Batz (23/5/14)

Steve said:


> Just want to say a happy birthday to (Rowan) Trough Lolly. You're one of the top chaps that taught be how to brew AG so cheers for that and I hope you're having a top day wherever you are. Even got my first hop rhizome from you many moons ago. Its still going strong from that little stick you gave me
> Cheers
> Steve



Hey Happy Birthday mate, must be a hundred years since we had a beer together. Have a good one old timer.

Batz


----------



## bradsbrew (25/5/14)

Happy birthday Parks. Hope it's been a good one mate.


----------



## TidalPete (25/5/14)

Almost too late but better late than never. 

Hope you had a great day Parks?


----------



## Yob (25/5/14)

Hoppy birthday parks, may your next 12 months be full of delightfully sensuous ales And luscious lagers and behemoth pilsners 

Cheers


----------



## Batz (25/5/14)

Sorry Parks almost missed it, I hope you had a good one old timer.


----------



## Smokomark (25/5/14)

Happy birthday Troy. Had a few at Archive this arvo to celebrate on your behalf.


----------



## Yob (27/5/14)

Happy birthday Charst.. 

Being pool night, I'll toast your health a bit later on today


----------



## technobabble66 (27/5/14)

Happy bday Charst,
Hope all's well & u have a great time celebrating! Looking forward to catching up at one of the MM nights. 
Cheers, big ears!


----------



## DU99 (31/5/14)

*KH ..Birthday*


----------



## Batz (31/5/14)

happy birthday

fergi


----------



## Yob (2/6/14)

Many happy R's Robbie. 

Belated one to fergi too


----------



## Yob (3/6/14)

Man of the moment, getting a mention everywhere 

Happy birthday pocket beers, 

Keen to hear more of this pepper pig pale of yours.

Ed: carnie as well I notice, hbd to you too man!!


----------



## winkle (3/6/14)

Pocket Beers, hoppy birthday, I got the impression this was on Saturday or do you get 2?


----------



## Batz (3/6/14)

He still alive? I thought he hit 40 already.

If your still with us old timer, have a good one.


Batz


----------



## Batz (9/6/14)

Happy Birthday

sqyre !
Hope you had a good one old thing.


----------



## Batz (13/6/14)

Happy Birthday Jayse, we rarely see you here anymore but all the best anyway.

Look forward to a beer again next time I'm in town, happens most years as you know. 

Hope you had a good one cobber.

Batz


----------



## TidalPete (13/6/14)

Belated Birthday Happies to you Brucie old thing & we will miss you at the Swap no worries mate. Baaabara sends her love & is absolutely deflated without you. :lol: 

 Trust your Stairway to the Stars is still going strong old son? :beerbang:



Big Birthday Wishes to you too jayse. We've never met but you taught me the hell of a lot & I'm forever grateful. :super: 




Pocket Beers? I still remember us at Chap Chap's sorting out those Chink hops & sharing a few beers together elsewhere since then ------ If you are still around the traps then Happy Birthday mate!


----------



## Yob (17/6/14)

Happy Birthday AndyD

:beer: 

Im sure you have found something to quaff tonight


----------



## Yob (21/6/14)

Happy birthday Spork 

May they glow freely


----------



## Bribie G (22/6/14)

Happy birthday Spork from yesterday.

Also today, happy birthday MHB - hope this year is more rewarding for you than the last one, keep the pecker up. Or something


----------



## Yob (25/6/14)

happy birthday mmmyummybeer




I got you cake


----------



## mmmyummybeer (25/6/14)

Thanks Yob

Love the cake :icon_drool2:

Nothing better than a very Hoppy birthday!


----------



## Yob (2/7/14)

Happy Birthday McKenry

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O0r4-e_lwdw


----------



## Cocko (2/7/14)

Hope it was a goody, McKenry!

 :icon_cheers:


----------



## Yob (14/7/14)

Happy Birthday Rowy :kooi:

I got you some flowers :lol:


----------



## Batz (4/8/14)

Happy Birthday Ned, have a good one old timer!

Batz


----------



## TidalPete (4/8/14)

Many Happies Ned. 

 



Have a good one mate.


----------



## technobabble66 (11/8/14)

Happy Bday Grantw!!

I happened to think of you yesterday: I'd just tried a 5 wk old mini-sample of the TOP clone from the recipe i received from you a while back - still too young but tasting great. It's entered into the July Vic Case-swap, so we'll see how the feedback goes :lol: 
Thanks for the recipe, and hope you've had a great day celebrating :kooi:


----------



## Yob (12/8/14)

Many hoppy returns Matt and Scooby...

May they flow freely

I got you some flowers...


----------



## Bribie G (13/8/14)

Happy birthday Roverfj1200 and happy half century.

It's a pity that the Birthday panel is infested with people who haven't posted since 2004 and popular current members get pushed down off the screen - I really think there should be a cull as happens on other forums.

edit: if you last posted six years ago, then decide to pop back up and make a comment on something, then find that you can't log in because you have been purged then stiff shyte, you haven't bothered to contribute or support the forum so why should I waste my time reading your post.


----------



## Yob (15/8/14)

Happy birthday Ferg!


----------



## Yob (18/8/14)

Happy birthday tahoose, Ned and Gibbo.. 

Have a good one guys


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (21/8/14)

Happy Birthday Awesome Fury. You old dog. Have a good one.


----------



## TidalPete (21/8/14)

A Tidal Wave of Birthday Happies to you Ralphie old son.


----------



## awesomefury (21/8/14)

Bribie G said:


> you haven't bothered to contribute



Mad contribution you just made! bahahahaha.


----------



## Yob (27/8/14)

Happy Birthday Barls and Brad.. :beerbang:

I suggest something from THIS line for your gift


----------



## Weizguy (27/8/14)

Happy Barlsday, Birth. Have a good one.


----------



## AndrewQLD (27/8/14)

Happy Birthday barls, I'll be sure to raise a glass to you tonight. Have a great day.


----------



## barls (27/8/14)

cheers boys,
will be doing that myself
those curtains are cool


----------



## warra48 (27/8/14)

Many happy returns.

Here's a secret: every year you are older makes the beer taste better.


----------



## Steve (27/8/14)

Happy Birthday Barls. Hope you are having a good one.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## bradsbrew (27/8/14)

Have a good one Barls. I will go and have anothers in your honour.


----------



## barls (27/8/14)

drinking blue moon atm then heading out for drinks


----------



## waggastew (27/8/14)

Happy B'day Barls!


----------



## DU99 (19/9/14)

Nev


----------



## Yob (19/9/14)

DU99 said:


> Steve


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (19/9/14)

DU99 said:


> Nev


Stalkingwilber and I hit Mandoon (new) and Feral breweries yesterday, good times.
Thx


----------



## StalkingWilbur (19/9/14)

Some good beers and even better shit talking. Happy birthday, mate!


----------



## jyo (19/9/14)

Have a good one, Nev! Hot oil massage coming your way, brother.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (19/9/14)

jyo said:


> Have a good one, Nev! Hot oil massage coming your way, brother.


Had the crew around today but no relief massage, I am counting on your brother :icon_drool2:


----------



## Weizguy (29/9/14)

Happy birthday to the Goatherder. Have a great day, Scott,_ and may your keg never be empty._


----------



## Steve (29/9/14)

Happy birthday Hoges and Goat and a belated one to Nev.
Cheers!
Steve


----------



## DU99 (11/10/14)

Midnight Brew..


----------



## Yob (11/10/14)

Happy birthday Cam


----------



## Yob (14/10/14)

Hippy birthday booker..

I'll have one for you at pool night tonight


----------



## yum beer (14/10/14)

Happy birthday zooesk

Happy birthday to your mum as well.


----------



## zooesk (14/10/14)

yum beer said:


> Happy birthday zooesk
> 
> Happy birthday to your mum as well.


thanks man means a lot


----------



## Steve (17/10/14)

A big happy birthday to BrownDog. One of the gents on this ere forum.
Cheers mate
Steve


----------



## Batz (17/10/14)

Yes I hope your having a good one at the conference mate. Happy Birthday

:beerbang:


----------



## AndrewQLD (17/10/14)

Many Happy Returns Tony, have a great time you lucky bugger.


----------



## TidalPete (17/10/14)

Big, Big Birthday Happies to you Tony old son! 



Raising a glass as I type. :beerbang:


----------



## Yob (18/10/14)

Happy birthday peaky!!

Hope you're knocking a few back, 

I wasn't gunna have a beer today, bit I shall have one or 3 for ya


----------



## Bridges (20/10/14)

Happy big 4-0 Tony, hope you are having a good one!


----------



## DU99 (20/10/14)

*Cheers Tony*


----------



## winkle (20/10/14)

Have a good birthday Tony


----------



## technobabble66 (20/10/14)

Happy bday Tony, Hope you're having a great one!


----------



## technobabble66 (22/10/14)

Happy Birthday, Wayne, ya ol' white ferret!!
Have yourself a celebratory brew or 2 :icon_cheers:


----------



## Yob (22/10/14)

Hoppy Birthday Wayne.. I got you cake..


----------



## Whiteferret (23/10/14)

Thanks Stu and Jesse.
Picked up my glassware yesterday so worked out as my present only had a pale ale to put in them but they're awesome.


----------



## technobabble66 (27/10/14)

And moving right along...

Hoppy Birthday, Jesse

Hope you, the missus, and the Yobbette are doing well; and you have a magnificent day of celebration planned ahead of you.


----------



## Steve (27/10/14)

ave a goodun yob......cheers!


----------



## DU99 (27/10/14)

*Cheers Jesse*


----------



## Yob (27/10/14)

He he.. Birthday brewing.. First runnings 1.115.. Calibrated the refractometer several times..

WTF!

Second runnings coming out at 1.060

Gosh!

Cheers lads


----------



## mofox1 (27/10/14)

Yob said:


> He he.. Birthday brewing.. First runnings 1.115.. Calibrated the refractometer several times..
> 
> WTF!
> 
> ...


Birthday brewing... I was violently ill on my birthday, and had planned to brew as well!

Give us an update later on the end efficiency, birthday boy. B)


----------



## Mardoo (27/10/14)

Happy birthday Yob! Christ, I got nothin'. Just Happy birthday then


----------



## SmallFry (27/10/14)

Hippo, birdy, two-ewes, Yob. 

May your beers be forever bitter, and your missus forever sweet, not the other way around.


----------



## Weizguy (27/10/14)

_Giddy-up Jesse._

Enjoy your day. Good to see you getting some use out of your BB SS FV.

Beerz
Les


----------



## GrumpyPaul (27/10/14)

Happy birthday Jesse.

Cheers and beers to you.


----------



## Tahoose (27/10/14)

Happy birthday mate, and you got a brew day in. Sounds like a good birthday to me.


----------



## Yob (27/10/14)

Oh woe is me.. Had to water the batch down to 1.060 pre boil and now it's 3 cubes.. 

Putting it down to getting the MM3 worked out. 

Was only aiming for 2 cubes of 1060 so ended up with an extra cube for my trouble. Even 3rd runnings was 1.035 

First beer for the day going down a treat.


----------



## Yob (27/10/14)

Thanks to cocko for the mankini, just exactly the right colour


----------



## MartinOC (27/10/14)

Y'know, somewhere in the back of my head (where my two remaining braincells rattle around), I was SURE there was something important going on today that I'd forgotten about.

'Turns-out it's Yob's Birthday!!!

Yeah, I was right - nothing important going on today... 

Many happy returns, Mr Adams h34r:


----------



## Cocko (27/10/14)

Yob said:


> Thanks to cocko for the mankini, just exactly the right colour


It will set off your eyes..... Also, I will just wrap it in a box next year but you seemed to enjoy it being delivered in display mode....

Happy Birthday mate :beerbang:


----------



## Whiteferret (27/10/14)

Happy birthday Jesse :drinks:


----------



## jyo (27/10/14)

Yob said:


> Thanks to cocko for the mankini, just exactly the right colour


If there are no tags, he's already worn it in for you.

Have a good one, Yob!


----------



## mmmyummybeer (27/10/14)

Happy Birthday Jesse,

Hope you have have a happy opps I mean HOPPY DAY !! :icon_chickcheers:

Cheers


----------



## Yob (27/10/14)

Thanks mate.. 

Will have to catch up soon


----------



## Mardoo (28/10/14)

Mardoo said:


> Happy birthday Yob! Christ, I got nothin'. Just Happy birthday then


Better late than never!

Happy Birthday Yob. May all your starters be finishers.


----------



## Yob (31/10/14)

Happy Birthday Ross, hope the Boss gives you the daye off 

HBD to Incider too..

he. he.. and Speedie wherever you may roam h34r:


----------



## DU99 (31/10/14)

Ross..may the beer's be with you..


----------



## technobabble66 (31/10/14)

Happy birthday Ross!
Cheers & Beers


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (31/10/14)

Happy Birthday Ross and Incider. Have a great one guys!








No one wished me happy birthday on the 26th.........................................................


----------



## Weizguy (31/10/14)

_WALLACE_ said:


> Happy Birthday Ross and Incider. Have a great one guys!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






> Les the Weizguy, on
> 26 Oct 2014 - 07:00 AM, said:
> 
> Happy Birthday _WALLACE_!


Hang on... Did I?


----------



## TidalPete (31/10/14)

Many Birthday Happies to you Rossco. 



And to you too Sean wherever you are?  



Will raise a glass at beer o'clock.


----------



## Weizguy (31/10/14)

Onya Ross. Enjoy your day.

Best wishes from Newie.


----------



## AndrewQLD (31/10/14)

Many happy returns to both Ross and incider, hope you both have a great day.

Belated happy birthday to Yob as well.


----------



## Steve (31/10/14)

Big happy birthday to Ross, the man who helped me brew better beer back in the days of the Grumpys forum and a big happy birthday to Incider. I chap Ive never met but have laughed at his photos over many years on the QLD brew swap weekends. Hope you both have a great day.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Yob (14/11/14)

Happy birthday Chris Taylor, many happies


----------



## Yob (15/11/14)

Hoppy birthday simo, hope the day has been a cracker


----------



## goomboogo (24/11/14)

You probably don't visit the site anymore but Happy Birthday Warrenlw63.


----------



## TidalPete (26/11/14)

Multiple Birthday Happies to you Snow.


----------



## AndrewQLD (26/11/14)

Many happy returns Snow, it's been a long time since we had a beer. Hope you have a great day.


----------



## Batz (26/11/14)

I hope your having a good one old timer, I'll raise a glass to you tonight, very pleased to call you a mate!

Happy Birthday !


----------



## Steve (1/12/14)

Hoppy Birthday Barry old chap. Hope its a ripper of a day.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Yob (10/12/14)

Big ups mate :beerbang:


----------



## Yob (19/12/14)

Happy birthday Cocko and pennywise

All the best for the day and the rest of the silly season.

Cocko, the teddy is in the mail.


----------



## Spiesy (19/12/14)

Happy birthday to Sir Cock-a-lot, may the beers flow freely and be awesome - I'm sure they will.

:kooi:


----------



## Mardoo (19/12/14)

Cocko! I hope your Mom bakes you a cake. Happy Birthday mate.

http://youtu.be/G1wEVPqFFCg


----------



## GrumpyPaul (19/12/14)

Happy Birthday Cocko.

Have a great day mate....tonight I shall get my mouth around a "Grumpy Cock" in your honour.


----------



## technobabble66 (19/12/14)

Hoppy birthday, Cocko, you Old Rascal. 
Hope you have a great one.


----------



## Nullnvoid (19/12/14)

Happy Birthday Cocko!

Ohh and you are a C^*t!

Hope you have a good day 

:chug: :beerbang: :kooi:


----------



## SmallFry (19/12/14)

Happy birthday, Cock-meister!



Q: What's pink and slippery?














A:





Guess what you're getting for your present


----------



## Cocko (19/12/14)

HAHA!!

Thanks very much, guys!

Celebrating with a fuckload few at the Termi beer garden from 5pm, if your around say hi!

:super:


----------



## DU99 (19/12/14)

*COCKO*


----------



## Yob (24/12/14)

Happy birthday techno 

If I didn't have such a hangover I'd be tilting one for you now
. Perhaps after dinner


----------



## DU99 (24/12/14)

*Cheers* 



* techno*


----------



## Whiteferret (24/12/14)

Happy birthday Techno hope you have a good one. 

Do you get two presents or is everyone nice enough to combine the two for you?


----------



## MartinOC (24/12/14)

Happy Birthday Stu! Geez! Lucky bastard, you ALWAYS get a Public Holiday to recover from your Birthday celebrations.... :super:


----------



## technobabble66 (24/12/14)

Thanks guys!!
Spent the day working, but finished up at BeerMash on Smith St Collingwood sampling their many taps. Was told by wifey i _had_ to buy myself some beer - so grabbed a growler of Sharkinator WIPA (the fad for Summer 2014/15 by the look of it!).
Followed by some Peking Duck in Surrey Hills.
Just a little last minute practice before tomorrow's massive stuffing-fest.
Closing the day with one of mine, a SWPA-style summer quaffer done with Chinook, Simcoe and a dash of Galaxy. Not too shabby after a week in the bottle, if i do say so myself!

@whiteferret, all separate presents. Most people only make that mistake once...

Hope Y'all have yourselves a mighty fine day celebrating life and enjoying the company of loved ones.
And savouring a tasty homebrew or two.
Cheers! :icon_cheers:


----------



## peas_and_corn (25/12/14)

Happy 105th, bamster. Your posts never cease to make me smile.


----------



## Yob (5/1/15)

Happy birthday warra, hope you didn't have to return to work today mate


----------



## DU99 (5/1/15)

Cheer's warra :beer:


----------



## warra48 (5/1/15)

Thanks fellas.

I no longer know what work is. I retired 8 years ago.

I tell a lie. I do know what work is. It's what mrs warra sets out for me each day.

I'm on my 4th AFD, trying to shake a bad respiratory virus. Bummer, but later might well sneak a good lick of my Laphroaig Triple Wood Single Malt, purely for medicinal purposes.


----------



## Yob (16/1/15)

Happy birthday Spog 

Have a good one mate


----------



## DU99 (16/1/15)

*spog*


----------



## Bribie G (16/1/15)

Prime of your life, Spog

Happy Birthday


----------



## Yob (3/2/15)

Hoppy Birthday JYO 




and Schooey




and everybody else today too.. you can all have some


----------



## Weizguy (3/2/15)

Schooey! Schooey! Schooey!

Happy daze, old mate. Hope it's all going well and we see you at the brew club again soonish.


----------



## winkle (3/2/15)

Have a good one Schooey, JYO.


----------



## Yob (4/2/15)

HBD Grumpy Paul..

Hope you are having a hoppy one :kooi:


----------



## technobabble66 (4/2/15)

Hoppy bday, GP!!
Hope you're having a great one :lol:


----------



## DU99 (4/2/15)

*Cheers




**GP*


----------



## Cocko (4/2/15)

Have good one GP and belated to Jyo the hom


----------



## MartinOC (4/2/15)

Happy Birthday, Paul!!

Only 3 years to the biggie (ahem! h34r: ). Count-down begins......20 days & counting.. :blink:


----------



## Yob (4/2/15)

What 60?


----------



## MartinOC (4/2/15)

Your arithmetic needs work, Yob....or are you just getting arrhythmic in your old age...?


----------



## GrumpyPaul (4/2/15)

Thanks for all the birthday wishes gentlemen...


----------



## Yob (7/2/15)

Happy birthday smokomark, got your prezzie ready to send Monday


----------



## Yob (13/2/15)

Many hippies screwy


----------



## winkle (13/2/15)

Have a good one Screwy. :chug:


----------



## DU99 (13/2/15)

*Cheers Screwy *


----------



## Cocko (13/2/15)

Have a goody Pliskin.


----------



## jyo (13/2/15)

Have a good one, Screwy. And cheers for the B'day wishes the other day, guys


----------



## technobabble66 (16/2/15)

Hoppy Birthday to both Ducatiboy Stu & Brouhaha.

Hope you have a great one!
:icon_cheers: B)


----------



## Yob (16/2/15)

smash em back today like they aint makin no more and they aint got berries in em


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (16/2/15)

Just had some beers with the Coopers area manager, he shares the same birthday.....we both like beer...wine...food...


----------



## jyo (20/2/15)

Hope you're having a good one, Bizier! :chug:


----------



## Mardoo (21/2/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Just had some beers with the Coopers area manager, he shares the same birthday.....we both like beer...wine...food...


Pina coladas and getting caught in the rain?

And big happys to you Bizier. May it be a day of the finest beers.


----------



## MartinOC (23/2/15)

Happy Birthday to Truman! You share a Birthday with Handel ('cept he's much older, not to mention dead!).

Have a goodun!


----------



## Yob (24/2/15)

Happy belated Troy 

and a hoppy birthday to you too Martin





wait.. thats not right... 

*ed: just noticed it's the half ton... good on you Martin, you only look 60


----------



## MartinOC (24/2/15)

Canks, thunt!

It's been a long-term project to see if I can preserve myself in alcohol & hops from the inside out..... :chug: seems to be working quite well so far... h34r:


----------



## DU99 (24/2/15)

Cheer Martin




Cheers truman for yesterday


----------



## dicko (20/3/15)

Have a great day Batz,

Happy Birthday mate.....drinking a glass of my doppelbock in your honour.....woooh hooo!

Cheers


----------



## technobabble66 (20/3/15)

Happy birthday Batz.
No photo, but i'll raise a glass of FV infected Amber Ale in your honour :unsure: :lol:


----------



## Bribie G (21/3/15)

Happy birthday Argon, thanks for the Argon method that's helped out many a no chiller

Belated happy birthday to Batz, drinking a stout to you as I sshhpeeek.


----------



## technobabble66 (21/3/15)

Hoppy Birthday, Argon, you post-no-chillin'-late-hops-boiling clever clogs, you!!
:icon_cheers:


----------



## MartinOC (22/3/15)

Hey Mardoo! Happy Birthday Bro!

'Hope you're having a good one on this glorious Melbourne day!


----------



## DU99 (22/3/15)

*Cheers Mardoo*


----------



## technobabble66 (22/3/15)

Happy birthday, Mardoo!!
Hope you're having a great one!


----------



## Yob (22/3/15)

A birthday Haiku for the man Mardoo..

Hay Mardoo, mate you
dont look over 62 years old
big ups happy returns

glass reaised for batz, argon and others Ive undoubtedly missed recently...


----------



## Tahoose (22/3/15)

Happy birthday mardoo


----------



## GrumpyPaul (22/3/15)

Happy Birthday Mardoo.

You'll have to drop over for a drink - the wheat we brewed is still on tap here.

Paul


----------



## Mardoo (22/3/15)

Thanks y'all. Unfortunately I maybe able to find my way home tonight.


----------



## Nullnvoid (22/3/15)

Happy birthday Mardoo! 

May your glass never be empty!


----------



## Bribie G (22/3/15)

Happy Birthday Mardoo, next year remember that 50 is the new 30


----------



## DU99 (31/3/15)

Cheers Paul


----------



## Screwtop (31/3/15)

Cheers Merc, all the very best!

Screwy


----------



## Bribie G (1/4/15)

Happy Birthday Armstrong. If you are still boss of the Country Brewer franchise then big ups. Great stores and service.


----------



## Yob (11/4/15)

Happy birthday winkle 

All the best mate!


----------



## AndrewQLD (11/4/15)

Many happy returns Winkle, here's to ya mate


----------



## Yob (14/4/15)

Happy Birthday Les.. it's a bit early yet.. but at least Im thinking of having one for you :drinks:


----------



## Weizguy (14/4/15)

never too early for a weizen.
Shame that I'm at work, and not a beer within reach.


----------



## DU99 (14/4/15)

Cheers Les


----------



## Yob (18/4/15)

Have a good one pistol 

Cheers


----------



## Yob (23/4/15)

Hoppy Birthday Mr Mayor, 

you lads coming down for the July Swap?


----------



## technobabble66 (23/4/15)

Happy bday MoM. Hope you have a great one!
+1 to Yob


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (23/4/15)

Thanks guys. Steak and beer tonight. Should be good.

We're out of the July swap. Too much life getting in the way of a good time at the moment.

Cheers


----------



## Bribie G (30/4/15)

Happy Birthday Nala, 77 years young.

Have a good one.


----------



## Yob (9/5/15)

Many hoppies Yum and DJR


----------



## Peter Wadey (17/5/15)

Happy Birthday, Andrew.

Rgds,
Peter


----------



## technobabble66 (13/6/15)

Happy Birthday Labels!

Thanks for all your contributions over the years. Hope you have a great one.
:drinks:


----------



## Yob (13/6/15)

Rock out with your sock out Labels


----------



## Yob (22/6/15)

Have a great day MHB hope the frothies are fresh and plentiful


----------



## Mardoo (22/6/15)

Ah, MHB, of sage and precise advice. Happy Birthday mate, and thanks for some awesome info!


----------



## Yob (25/6/15)

Happy frikkin birthday Tracey, hope Bruce has some pampering lined up for you.


----------



## technobabble66 (25/6/15)

Belated happy birthday MHB!!
Ditto what Yob and Mardoo said.


----------



## Bribie G (8/7/15)

Happy Birthday Slurps (54) never posted but best wishes.


----------



## Bribie G (8/7/15)

Best wishes max10au (55) and we really miss you since your last post in 2009.. wow been a long time old fellah.


----------



## Bribie G (8/7/15)

Nicholas, well 31 today and you must have therefore been a wee snapper when you last posted in 2008.. thanks so much for taking up real estate on the front page of the forum, thus ensuring that contributing members get pushed off the screen and their birthdays get missed. Good one.


----------



## Bribie G (8/7/15)

Noonie, (31) well yet another young fine upstanding brewer who hasn't posted since 2010. Onya fella.

I suggest that floopy the cat should have a big panel all to himself on the front page of the forum for his regular birthday.

Would be more appropriate.


----------



## menoetes (15/7/15)

Happy Birthday BradsBrew. I still have fond memories of my first case swap at your workplace...

I'm raising a glass of my Apollo pale ale to your health sir. A fine drop for a fine dude...


----------



## Yob (15/7/15)

Happy birthday BB 

Prost


----------



## DU99 (15/7/15)

Cheers




BB


----------



## AndrewQLD (15/7/15)

Happy birthday Brad, hope you have a great day.


----------



## warra48 (15/7/15)

Happy Birthday BB, make it a good one.


----------



## technobabble66 (15/7/15)

Happy birthday BB!
Cheers


----------



## Bribie G (15/7/15)

Happy birthday Brad young fellah. :kooi:


----------



## bradsbrew (15/7/15)

Thanks fellas. Had a great day. Had a couple of nice beers and lots of nice food.

Cheers


----------



## Danwood (17/7/15)

Happy Birthday, fellow birthday blokes.

AHB's demographic is solidly in the 30-40yr bracket, it seems. Let's get into brewing and drinking more beer just as the metabolism starts slowing...yeah, good idea !

**** it....cheers *clink*


----------



## Yob (17/7/15)

Ha.. Have a goodun Dan


----------



## Danwood (17/7/15)

Thanks, J.

Having a few Citra/Horizon Pales. Very nice, might throw one at Pale Ale Mania.

Great hops, as usual...cheers.


----------



## Yob (17/7/15)

sounds better than the rubbish Im about to sup.. :beer:


----------



## technobabble66 (24/7/15)

Hey meathead,
Long time no see!
Happy birthday!!
Hope you have a great time celebrating with at least 1 or 2 ales :icon_cheers:
Cheers


----------



## Yob (31/7/15)

Ooh missed that one.. Belated happies.. 

Pok, ain't seen ypu about for a while, but get a big frothie into ya..


----------



## menoetes (31/7/15)

Happy Birthday Adr_0! I'll be raising a tall glass of cream ale to your health just as soon as I knock off of work. :beerbang:


----------



## technobabble66 (31/7/15)

Happy Bday Adr_0
Hope you have a great one. 

Just cracked a Pliny the Elder clone in your honour. It's awesome.


----------



## DU99 (27/8/15)

Barls



Have a good one


----------



## technobabble66 (27/8/15)

Happy bday barls! Hope you have a few to celebrate. 

Belated happy bday to Fatgodzilla also! Cheers!


----------



## Yob (27/8/15)

Get em ita Ya Barls

Cheers and many hoppy Returns


----------



## barls (27/8/15)

thanks all just poured the first beer of the night. might have to open a bottle of something special tonight


----------



## Steve (28/8/15)

Happy Birthday for yesterday Barls and massive one for today for Chappo! Wonder where he is? Anyone know?


----------



## TheWiggman (28/8/15)

I don't, but I'll drink in his honour tonight as he shares a birthday with me.


----------



## DU99 (28/8/15)

Cheers




Wiggman


----------



## Bribie G (28/8/15)

Happy Birthday belatedly to Barls, see ya at Castle Hill next year for sure, regards to swmbo and ms junior.

Yup I noticed the Chappo birthday, he's been off the forum for about three years now.

Last thing I heard he had married that nice Indian-Australian lassie who accompanied him at Bradsbrew's brew day some time ago, hope he's found a better life. Isn't it amazing that after so many years he still has such a fan club, they broke the mould there for sure.

I know he's happy because he often channels himself to me in my beer glass.


----------



## technobabble66 (28/8/15)

Hey Wigg-dude.
Happy ??th birthday to ya 
:lol:
Get a wheat beer inta ya - you deserve it!! h34r:


----------



## Bribie G (29/8/15)

Birkdale Bob, happy birthday yer ol fart :lol:

Still going through that half kilo of Centennial so how long ago was that :blink:

ed: still currying?


----------



## TheWiggman (29/8/15)

technobabble66 said:


> Hey Wigg-dude.
> Happy ??th birthday to ya
> :lol:
> Get a wheat beer inta ya - you deserve it!! h34r:


Ha! For the large part I remain anonymous but I've hit the palindromic 33. Still have much of my hair and am drinking my first RIS today to celebrate. Many cheers.


----------



## MartinOC (4/9/15)

Happy Birthday Brewnut! :beerbang:

Unknown DOB/age, eh Karl? Hiding something sinister????


----------



## Grott (18/9/15)

Friday, excellent for a birthday Earle, drink and be merry.
Cheers


----------



## earle (18/9/15)

Cheers mate. Just enjoying my last bottle of St Stefanus.


----------



## technobabble66 (18/9/15)

Happy birthday, earle. Hope you're having a great one!


----------



## Bribie G (19/9/15)

Happy birthday Liam, tenth year on the forum as well. Have a good one.


----------



## Yob (10/10/15)

Happy birthday FJ 

Hope they're going down well, will crack a barlywine in your honour after the bubs go down


----------



## DU99 (10/10/15)

Cheer's FJ


----------



## Yob (11/10/15)

Happy birthday Cam


----------



## Yob (20/10/15)

Big old happy birthday to you Tony 

Many happies mate.

Cheers


----------



## Screwtop (20/10/15)

Hey Tony,

Happy birthday to one of the originals, all the very best. Will have one for ya on Fri

Cheers,

Screwy


----------



## DU99 (20/10/15)

Cheers Tony


----------



## DU99 (20/10/15)

Cheers Nibbo


----------



## Yob (20/10/15)

^^that too^^


----------



## technobabble66 (20/10/15)

Happy Birthday, Tony.
Hope you're having a great time celebrating!! B)


----------



## MartinOC (22/10/15)

Happy Birthday to Whiteferret.

Have a good one Wayne!!


----------



## Yob (22/10/15)

Hippy beerday Wayne.

Make em large.. Make em often..


----------



## technobabble66 (22/10/15)

Wayne!!
Happy birthday! Hope you sneak in a few to celebrate. 
Take care of yourself ;-)


----------



## technobabble66 (22/10/15)

Sorry. Double post. 
Too much enthusiasm


----------



## Mardoo (22/10/15)

You just wanted another drink TB. Happy birthday Wayne! Have a few of your excellent beers for me!


----------



## idzy (22/10/15)

Happy Birthday Wayne! :beer:


----------



## Nullnvoid (22/10/15)

Happy Birthday Wayne, may you drink many nice beers today!


----------



## Yob (22/10/15)

Why isn't it flyinhi's birthday everyday?


----------



## Yob (26/10/15)

Happy birthday Wallace 

Many hoppy returns


----------



## Mardoo (26/10/15)

And happy birthday to you, the finest Yob amongst the Yobbos. A fine flagon of RIS raised your way sir.


----------



## technobabble66 (27/10/15)

It's yob's bday?!!
Holy cow, blink and you can miss all the action. [emoji85]

The [emoji263]Hoppiest[emoji263] of Birthdays to you, Jesse!

Hope you had a few tasty DIPA's & RIS's (and others) to celebrate. 
Cheers!! [emoji482]


----------



## menoetes (27/10/15)

Happy B'day Yob, and thanks for all the hops sir... Here's a glass of Golden Ale to you sir!


----------



## MartinOC (27/10/15)

Hoppy Birthday Jesse (oh, the irony....  )!


----------



## GrumpyPaul (27/10/15)

Hoppy Birthday Mr Bulk Buy.

Have a great day


----------



## mofox1 (27/10/15)

Happy birthday Jesse - may your hops grow tall and your bulk buy wonders never cease.


----------



## DU99 (27/10/15)

Cheer's Jesse


----------



## Nullnvoid (27/10/15)

Happy Birthday Jesse!

Hope you have a relaxing day surrounded by family and beer. Which is family anyway right?


----------



## Grott (27/10/15)

Have a great day. A few RIS out of your barrel would be the order of the day. :beerbang: ​
Cheers


----------



## droid (27/10/15)

happy birthday yob! same age as me...for 9 days anyway


----------



## Yob (27/10/15)

Cheers lads. Will be hitting the cherry tree later for a few frothies 


And maybe a few more...


----------



## Weizguy (27/10/15)

more beer, less froth please (from both you and the beer).
Enjoy your celebration of the day your mother bore you into the world. Little did she know she was giving the world a gift. (it's my gf b'day too).


----------



## Whiteferret (27/10/15)

Thanks guys just got back from camping.


Happy birthday Jesse hope you had a good one too.


----------



## DU99 (31/10/15)

Cheer's Ross


----------



## Yob (5/11/15)

Beep beep whir beep beep


----------



## Mardoo (5/11/15)

Droid! Happy RISday!


----------



## droid (5/11/15)

thanks mate! just finished work, Kinda and School pick-up this arvo as usual - then try and hold olff having a frosty libation until 4.30


----------



## Yob (5/11/15)

droid said:


> thanks mate! just finished work, Kinda and School pick-up this arvo as usual - then try and hold olff having a frosty libation until 4.30


drink one of those mid strength RIS's you just pulled out of the barrel :lol:


----------



## Yob (8/11/15)

Badass Brendo.. Hippidy Hoppy Birthday dude...


----------



## Weizguy (12/11/15)

Had a look at birthdays for today.
The most recently seen was 2010 and the most ridiculous one was 2006 and no posts or something like that.

Something recent about shark-jumping is coming to mind.

Maybe Admin can organise an email reminder to go out on birthdays to say Happy Days and remind them if they haven't been seen for a while?


----------



## Yob (12/11/15)

Or a filter that drops them off the birthday list after a few years of inactivity or some such


----------



## GrumpyPaul (12/11/15)

_or just display the birthday names based on most date of latest post - most recent post first._

_that way we celebrate and acknowledge the active contributors to the forum_


----------



## DU99 (12/11/15)

Or just delete the birthdays all together...


----------



## Mardoo (12/11/15)

Or combine the Birthdays and the Recipe DB...


----------



## technobabble66 (17/11/15)

Happy bday, menoetes, ya spring chicken.
Hope you have a great one.


----------



## menoetes (17/11/15)

Cheers Technobabs, I'm spending the best part of the day on a plane but will be landing in WA just in time for birthday beer o'clock.


----------



## Yob (18/11/15)

Grow a real beard Liam...

Hoppy birthday


----------



## menoetes (18/11/15)

Happy Birthday Liam, I'll be raising a pint to you today at the Sail & Anchor Pub... and maybe at the Little Creatures Brewery... and maybe at the Dutch Trading Co. All for your birthday, you understand h34r:


----------



## Liam_snorkel (18/11/15)

Haha cheers fellas


----------



## madpierre06 (18/11/15)

Ha...cheers Liam, happy birthday bloke. :chug:

T'is a day for it, my 26th anniversary, the missus' as well.


----------



## Dave70 (18/11/15)

So how do we know its someones birthday?

Cos I think I might pop the wife and kids on the register. 
Its just easier.


----------



## Bribie G (18/11/15)

Happy Birthday Liam

go forth young man

that's better than going fifth


----------



## technobabble66 (18/11/15)

Hoppy birthday, Mr Snorkel !!


----------



## Bribie G (23/11/15)

Happy birthday to The Drunk Arab, I see you still hop onto the forum. Still cranking out those Belgians?


----------



## Batz (23/11/15)

Yes Happy Birthday Mark, cya in Adelaide for a beer later in the week.


----------



## technobabble66 (26/11/15)

Happy Birthday, Snow.
Cheers & Thanks for your contributions over the years (esp your clone of S&W Pacific Ale :icon_cheers: )!!
Hope you're having a tasty one to celebrate!


----------



## Weizguy (5/12/15)

Happy Birthday, dear Asher. Thanks for the GT lager recipe and discussions. Will finally brew it soon.

Belated birthday greetings to Mark aka TDA. Thanks for the great recipes too, esp the Fly-Blown Belgian. (with or without wriggly maggots)


----------



## technobabble66 (6/12/15)

Happy Birthday hellbent!!
Long-time member & still active B)
Hope you have a great celebration, washed down with a few tasty ales. Cheers


----------



## Yob (13/12/15)

Hoppy beerday ya grott


----------



## Grott (14/12/15)

Thanks Yob, was fairly "grotty" after Guinness on tap at local RSL, imperial pints at $8 was good value, particularly as I wasn't paying. 
:super: Cheers ​ ​


----------



## technobabble66 (15/12/15)

Happy Birthday, razz.
Belated Happy Birthday to grott.

I hope you both have/had a great time celebrating and knocking back a few (well, sounds like grotto did, at least).


----------



## Yob (15/12/15)

Knocking back or knocking out?

HBD Razz!! 

I shall abuse some hop shots in your honour at pool night tonight


----------



## MartinOC (19/12/15)

Happy & Hoppy Birthday to Cocko!!!! :beerbang:

May your beers be long & cool & 'hope your airconditioning works flawlessly today!!


----------



## Yob (19/12/15)

Happy birthday to pennywise also, not seen you about in a while but have a good one..

Cocko, I'm getting the fish nets on now and will be round to give you your present directly


----------



## Mardoo (19/12/15)

Cockooooooo, mate.


----------



## Nullnvoid (19/12/15)

Happy Birthday Cocko! Hope you have a great day and many drinks of your choosing.


----------



## technobabble66 (19/12/15)

Happy Birthday Cocko!!
May your pants be left unworn and your tankard filled regularly with tasty ales. Cheers!!


----------



## GrumpyPaul (19/12/15)

Happy Birthday Mr Cocko.

Sorry I can't be with for your birthday...still trying to get the knots untied from last time.


----------



## DU99 (19/12/15)

*




Cheers Cocko*


----------



## mofox1 (19/12/15)

Happy birthday Cocko - have a beer from your kegerator... it's on the house! (your house, that is).


----------



## goomboogo (19/12/15)

Happy Birthday Cocko. Here's hoping your day is full of porkspin.


----------



## DU99 (20/12/15)

BottloBill...


----------



## jyo (20/12/15)

Hope you had a good one, Cocko.


Sheep, that is.


----------



## Yob (24/12/15)

Happy birthday disco 

Defo raising a frothy for you today


----------



## DU99 (24/12/15)

technobabble66 cheers


----------



## technobabble66 (24/12/15)

Cheers J & S !

J, have a double shot of simcoe for me [emoji41]


----------



## MartinOC (24/12/15)

Hey Stu! Happy Birthday!

Brilliant timing! You always get to have a few to celebrate on your birthday & get the next day off to recover...


----------



## technobabble66 (25/12/15)

Thanks heaps, Martin! Managed to sneak in a couple at the end [emoji57]
Merry Xmas for tomorrow, y'all !! [emoji41]


----------



## Mardoo (25/12/15)

Better Nate than Lever. Happy Birthday TB! May all your recipes hit that spot!


----------



## Yob (31/12/15)

Happy birthday and new years crusty


----------



## Yob (5/1/16)

Have a great birthday warra, I'm off to the pub, first ones for you... Second one for Helles 

Cheers


----------



## DU99 (5/1/16)

warra



cheers


----------



## DU99 (5/1/16)

Helles



Cheers


----------



## Grott (5/1/16)

Birthday cheers Warra, few nice brews today?


----------



## technobabble66 (5/1/16)

Happy birthday warra & Helles.
Hope you both have a great one :icon_cheers:


----------



## DU99 (8/1/16)

Feldon Cheers


----------



## Feldon (8/1/16)

DU99 said:


> Feldon Cheers


Cheers.


----------



## Yob (8/1/16)

Hoppy birthday Feldon.. That a real number? I always pictured you much younger it must be said.

Cheers mate.


----------



## Feldon (8/1/16)

Yob said:


> Hoppy birthday Feldon.. That a real number? I always pictured you much younger it must be said.
> 
> Cheers mate.


Thanks, Yob.
Yes, its the real deal. The big 6. Mentally still a youngster though.


----------



## Yob (16/1/16)

Happy birthday spog 

Have a great day, I'll be having a few for you later. 

Cheers spog


----------



## Yob (21/1/16)

Happy Birthdaze Vitals.. long time no see n all

Get a big one inta ya... beer that is :beer:


----------



## Yob (25/1/16)

Happy birthday mik and nick.. 

Rock out with your *socks out... 

*may not be socks


----------



## DU99 (4/2/16)

Cheers Grandpa paul


----------



## Yob (11/2/16)

Many Hoppy returns Russell

:beer:


----------



## Nullnvoid (11/2/16)

Thanks Jesse!

Will be hopshotting a few beers tonight to create a bit of a hoppy bang!


----------



## Mardoo (11/2/16)

Ahhhh, Nully, Happy Birthday to the man with spectacular hair! Hope to catch up before too long!


----------



## Nullnvoid (11/2/16)

Sure do! I have to come pick up my cubes for no other reason


----------



## technobabble66 (13/2/16)

Happy Birthday, Screwtop/Screwy.
Hope you have a great one and that the beers are plentiful.
Cheers!!


----------



## Yob (13/2/16)

top of the day to ya Mr Top..

Many hoppies


----------



## Grott (13/2/16)

Happy birthday Screwtop from a fellow 1951-er.
Cheers


----------



## DU99 (16/2/16)

Ducatiboy stu


----------



## Grott (16/2/16)

DU99 said:


> Ducatiboy stu


likewise, drink and be merry.................................................................


----------



## technobabble66 (16/2/16)

Happy birthday Ducatiboy stu

Hope you have a great day celebrating. Cheers!! [emoji481]


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (16/2/16)

I had a few last night...


----------



## wide eyed and legless (16/2/16)

Stu, birthdays are merely symbolic of how another year has gone by and how little we've grown. No matter how desperate we are that someday a better self will emerge, with each flicker of the candles on the cake, we know it's not to be, that for the rest of our sad, wretched pathetic lives, this is who we areto the bitter end. Inevitably, irrevocably; happy birthday? No such thing.


----------



## Dave70 (16/2/16)

Happy 50th Stu.


----------



## jyo (16/2/16)

Glad you had a good one, Stu. Make sure you re-hydrate today.


Or not...


----------



## Yob (16/2/16)

Have 2 on me Stu


----------



## PistolPatch (17/2/16)

Haven't done a post in the old birthday thread for years! All the best to you Stu :super: .

Also see a few other old names above - great stuff! Hope you have all been behaving just as well as we did five/ten years ago and doing lots of belly dancing. (I am never doing that again :unsure:!)

Hope you gave it heaps Stu :icon_cheers:.


----------



## Weizguy (17/2/16)

Good to hear from you again, Pat, and happy recovery day to the Ducatiboy, Stu.

At 50, he's all growed up, now. (* ...sniff)


----------



## Screwtop (17/2/16)

grott said:


> Happy birthday Screwtop from a fellow 1951-er.
> Cheers


Great Vintage, Thanks Grott

Thanks to all for the good wishes. Bacchus Brewing this Sat for celebration drinks !!

Cheers to Stu also, sent him a birthday wish on FB.


Screwy


----------



## Yob (24/2/16)

Hippy Hoppy Happy Birthday Martin

I got you cake


----------



## droid (24/2/16)

Happy Birthday Martin!


----------



## Grott (24/2/16)

All the best for the day Martin. :beerbang:


----------



## DU99 (24/2/16)

Cheers Martin


----------



## technobabble66 (24/2/16)

Happy birthday, Martin, ya big Wee Heavy!!


----------



## Yob (24/2/16)

technobabble66 said:


> Happy birthday, Martin, ya big jobby!!


FTFY


----------



## Mardoo (24/2/16)

Martin!!! Happy Birthday mate! Enjoy Yob's weird-sub-genre cake! I would


----------



## GrumpyPaul (24/2/16)

Many happy ones Mr O


----------



## Nullnvoid (24/2/16)

Happy birthday Martin. I wish for your glass to always be full.


----------



## mofox1 (24/2/16)

Nullnvoid said:


> Happy birthday Martin. I wish for your glass to be frequently replenished by busty Helga's until you are holding deep and meaningfuls with the table leg..


FTFY - if the glass is always full then no-one is drinking it!


----------



## Nullnvoid (24/2/16)

mofox1 said:


> FTFY - if the glass is always full then no-one is drinking it!


That's a valid point. And well fixed!


----------



## MartinOC (24/2/16)

Hey guys! Thanks for the Birthday wishes ('specially the cake.. :icon_drool2: ). I've tried licking my way through the icing to get to the interesting parts, but my computer screen just doesn't taste of anything...  . Maybe I should stop mixing codeine & cheap scotch?? :blink:


----------



## Grott (2/3/16)

slcmorro's birthday today. Have a good one and enjoy a few beers.
Cheers


----------



## Yob (2/3/16)

hoppy Birthday slcmorro..

pouring well by now I expect.


----------



## DU99 (2/3/16)

Cheers slcmorro


----------



## Grott (9/3/16)

Happy birthday Nizmoose, day off for a few? or the weekend?
Cheers :beerbang:
:super:
​


----------



## Mardoo (9/3/16)

Nizmoose! 24 now, yeah? Marriage and 12 kids is LOOMING! Nah, enjoy your freedom and get your yah-yah's out, however long that takes. Then once everything seems boring go for the kids. And if you never get to that point, fly free little birdie!


----------



## technobabble66 (9/3/16)

Hey Nizzle. 
Happy bday, n' shizzle. 
Hope you have a blast. 
Or at least a great beer at last
[emoji185][emoji1]

@ Mardoo, do you know what yah-yah'a are in the Philippines?? Sounds a bit weird once you do [emoji57]


----------



## Mardoo (9/3/16)

Probably the same as Ta-Ta's in Mexico, which puts a whole new spin on the Indian car manufacturer.


----------



## technobabble66 (9/3/16)

= Nannies. Old maids. 

Weird


----------



## DU99 (9/3/16)

Cheers





Nizzle


----------



## droid (10/3/16)

all the best today Siborg - the big THREE O !!! :beer:


----------



## Yob (10/3/16)

Have a great one Si


----------



## JB (10/3/16)

Happy 30th birthday Siborg, we share a birthday mate, my 30th however was freakin ages ago cheers!


----------



## droid (10/3/16)

happy birthday JB!


----------



## technobabble66 (10/3/16)

Hoppy B-day JB !! Hope you have a great night celebrating :icon_cheers:
You too, Si. 

Cheers, y'all !!


----------



## Mardoo (10/3/16)

Jabesy mate, I'd drink your quad to celebrate your birthday but I'm saving it for winter. Happy Birthday to you, just not me


----------



## GrumpyPaul (10/3/16)

Happy Birthday JB and Siborg.

Hope you having good ones.


----------



## Nullnvoid (10/3/16)

Hoppy Birthday JB.

Have a great day!


----------



## JB (11/3/16)

Haha thanks guys, it was a good one. Will be topped off relaxing next to a river somewhere for the weekend


----------



## Yob (11/3/16)

you've seen the ad's right??

I get his brewing gear...


----------



## Mardoo (11/3/16)

I'll take the avatar.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (11/3/16)

Happy Birthday Mudd


----------



## Yob (20/3/16)

Happy damn birthday Batz 

Many hoppies


----------



## technobabble66 (20/3/16)

Hoppy Beerthday, Batz!
Have a few for us [emoji481][emoji41][emoji481]


----------



## Batz (20/3/16)

Thanks guys, chilling out in Thailand ATM.......Chang seems to be it today, had a few in Myanmar and Laos over the last few weeks.


----------



## warra48 (20/3/16)

Have a good one Batz, and many more to come!

:chug:  :drinks: :beerbang:


----------



## Yob (20/3/16)

Where abouts in Thailand Batz?


----------



## Batz (20/3/16)

Yob said:


> Where abouts in Thailand Batz?


Back in Bangkok for my birthday mate, but have spent most of the time up north. Two days in the city is enough for me so we'll leg it out of here tomorrow.

Krabi
Chang Mai
Mae Sai
Mae Salong
Thaton
Chang Mai
Bangkok 

Who's knows where next? Been here several times.


----------



## MartinOC (20/3/16)

Envy - Hate - Birthday wishes!


----------



## Mardoo (20/3/16)

Enjoy the hill country Batz! Gorgeous up there and a great place to celebrate!


----------



## Bribie G (20/3/16)

Happy birthday. 60 is the new 40.


----------



## Batz (21/3/16)

Mardoo said:


> Enjoy the hill country Batz! Gorgeous up there and a great place to celebrate!


Yes mate, two days in Bangkok to celebrate in some flash arse hotel.
Out of here in the morning and heading back up in the hills, give me the $6.00 rooms and peace anytime.


----------



## Yob (21/3/16)

Fents and Argon..




May your day bring you lots of all of the good things in life


----------



## Mardoo (21/3/16)

Fents!!! Happy Birthday to a generous man.


----------



## Siborg (21/3/16)

droid said:


> all the best today Siborg - the big THREE O !!! :beer:





Yob said:


> Have a great one Si
> 
> 
> 
> ...





JB said:


> Happy 30th birthday Siborg, we share a birthday mate, my 30th however was freakin ages ago cheers!





technobabble66 said:


> Hoppy B-day JB !! Hope you have a great night celebrating :icon_cheers:
> You too, Si.
> 
> Cheers, y'all !!





GrumpyPaul said:


> Happy Birthday JB and Siborg.
> 
> Hope you having good ones.


Only just saw these now! Thanks guys! :beer:


----------



## Siborg (21/3/16)

Happy birthday Fents! Have a good one


----------



## Bribie G (21/3/16)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Fents (21/3/16)

Yob said:


> Fents and Argon..
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Mardoo said:


> Fents!!! Happy Birthday to a generous man.





Siborg said:


> Happy birthday Fents! Have a good one





Bribie G said:


> fents.jpg
> 
> Happy Birthday


Nice one guys, biggups for the shouts and bday wish's.

Bribe random pic love it! I used to be a DJ so that pic suits more than you know hahahaha.


----------



## technobabble66 (21/3/16)

Happy birthday to both Fents & Argon!!
Cheers for all your contributions over the years :icon_cheers:

Hope you both have a great day celebrating!


----------



## Bribie G (21/3/16)

Hey Argon as well, still use your late hopping method.


----------



## Yob (22/3/16)

A very hoppy birthday to old mate Mahdu and a shout out to Kingy as well..

Have a great day lads.


----------



## Nullnvoid (22/3/16)

Happy Birthday Madhu! I hope you have just the best day.

May the beers be plentiful! :chug:


----------



## Feldon (22/3/16)

Best wishes on reaching the half ton, Mardoo.

Knock 'em for six.


----------



## droid (22/3/16)

Happy Birthday Mardoo - all the best for today and each day, may your beers be of the highest quality...


----------



## mofox1 (22/3/16)

Hoppy birthday greetz Madhu!

May tomorrow's hangover rival those from your youth.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (22/3/16)

Its nice to be young healthy and full of energy. Do you remember that Mardoo.  Happy Birthday


----------



## Grott (22/3/16)

The big 50 Mardoo, Easter going to start early? Enjoy the day.
Cheers


----------



## MartinOC (22/3/16)

Woohoo! You made it to the Half-Ton! And you don't look a day over 60.... 

Have a good one, mate.


----------



## technobabble66 (22/3/16)

Hoppy Half Ton Beerthday, Mahdu!! [emoji481][emoji322][emoji481]

May you be inundated with RIS's, DIPA's and Wee Heavy's just like Cocko - big, bold, silky smooth and just a little bit cheeky [emoji185][emoji1]


----------



## mofox1 (22/3/16)

Has the sort order for birthdays on the AHB home page changed? It no longer seems to be by "member since" date.

Mardoo is at the top, and Kingy next (happy birthday Kingy), so I initially thought - "hey cool, it's now by contribution!" but then it kinda goes to the crapper after that...

I confuse!


----------



## Benn (22/3/16)

Cheers Gents, thanks for your contributions.
(Double thumbs up, beer glass, beer glass, beer glass, party popper)


----------



## DU99 (22/3/16)

Cheers Mardoo


----------



## Mardoo (22/3/16)

Cheers guys! I have had 4 b33rs, rebuilt one keggle (just wasn't perfect), hiked in the woods, made tomorrow's evening tea, received gifts, listened to original electro, felt like poop and gotten past it, ate homemade cake, gotten birthday wishes from Google, played trucks, got in a water fight with a kid, and drew the line for one very wilful little girl. A very good day indeed! I think I need to have a birthday party for my brewing mates! Somehow I decided to lay low this year, despite the fact that I'm pretty stoked to turn 50.


----------



## technobabble66 (23/3/16)

"b33rs"?!?
Such a hipster nerd!! 
[emoji185][emoji1]


----------



## Fents (23/3/16)

March crew keep rolling! Happy belated mardoo and kingy!

Wow Afrika Bambatta....we wouldnt have to change the radio station much if we brewed together. Biggups.


----------



## DU99 (31/3/16)

Mercs Own Cheer's


----------



## Yob (5/4/16)

Many hoppies lukifer.. 

Get em intaya


----------



## lukiferj (5/4/16)

Yob said:


> Many hoppies lukifer..
> 
> Get em intaya


Thanks Yob! Misso placed a sneaky order with beer cartel so have a few hoppies to get into after work today!


----------



## Batz (5/4/16)

Hoppy Birthday Lukiferj


----------



## Benn (14/4/16)

Happy Birthday Les,
..gonna start the weekend early?


----------



## Yob (14/4/16)

Les...

dafuq..

https://youtu.be/NrUcPhSs2MM

https://youtu.be/_AT64AaB0aA


----------



## droid (14/4/16)

Happy Birthday Les - thanks for taking the time to help a brother out, i'm sure many others appreciate you for that too

enjoy some frosty libations

cheers mate


----------



## Grott (14/4/16)

Have a good one Les, remember - a keg a day keeps the doc away.
Cheers


----------



## MartinOC (14/4/16)

Happy Birthday Les - enjoy your comments & my Weizens are better for it.

Slainte!


----------



## Weizguy (14/4/16)

Thanks, team.
Yob, that was scary good.
Time to sample from my chilled fermentors prior to kegging tomorrow .... or the weekend.
A pint of bitter from the cask (?) or two


----------



## technobabble66 (23/4/16)

Hey Mayor.
Hoppy Beerday, big boy.
Hope you're having a great one.
Cheers!! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Yob (24/4/16)

Hope you had a great day mom


----------



## Yob (25/5/16)

Happy damn birthday Parks,

Cheers and all that


----------



## Grott (9/6/16)

Cheers AJS2154, trust you have plenty in stock and will enjoy the day.
Cheers
:beer:
​


----------



## Yob (17/6/16)

Hoppy beerday andyD 

Get amongst it!


----------



## Yob (21/6/16)

Happy Birthday Spork.. I got you cake


----------



## Grott (21/6/16)

Have a good day Spork, Yob's cake is impressive.


----------



## DU99 (21/6/16)

Cheers Spork


----------



## sp0rk (21/6/16)

Thanks chaps!


----------



## Mardoo (21/6/16)

Happy Birthday you old spittin' poo, you. I got you a cake too!


----------



## Yob (22/6/16)

Many hoppies MHB.

Have a great day, I'll toast a RIS to you later on


----------



## Mardoo (22/6/16)

Happy birthday MHB! Thanks for all you input. Makes a difference. Enjoy something fantastic


----------



## Grott (22/6/16)

Enjoy your day MHB, and your night............


----------



## DU99 (22/6/16)

cheers MHB


----------



## MHB (22/6/16)

Thanks Guys
When I was a kid it used to piss me that I was born on the shortest day of the year.
Grew up and realised that meant it was the longest night - made me feel a whole lot better.
Mark


----------



## winkle (22/6/16)

Have a beer soaked day MHB.


----------



## Benn (22/6/16)

Have a good one MHB, thanks for sharing your knowledge.
Cheers!


----------



## sp0rk (22/6/16)

Happy b'day MHB, if it's any consolation, yesterday was the winter solstice 
Hope you have a great one!


----------



## droid (22/6/16)

Happy Birthday MHB! truly appreciate you taking the time to explain things in an easy-to-digest format, have a great day/night!


----------



## Bribie G (22/6/16)

Happy birthday MHB and may the enzymes be kind to you.


----------



## technobabble66 (22/6/16)

Happy birthday MHB!!
Hope you have a great time celebrating your big day with a tipple or 2. 
Your extensive & detailed posts are always greatly appreciated. 

Belated happy bday to spork as well!!


----------



## Benn (15/7/16)

Cheers Bradsbrew, 
96 years old and going strong, hang in there old timer.
( . )( . )


----------



## Yob (15/7/16)

Happy 96th Bradsbrew







:kooi:

:lol:


----------



## Batz (15/7/16)

Hoppy Birthday Brad.


----------



## DU99 (15/7/16)

Cheers Bradsbrew


----------



## technobabble66 (15/7/16)

Hoppy Birthday, Brad.
Hope you enjoy a bevy or 2 :icon_cheers:
Cheers


----------



## technobabble66 (31/7/16)

Happy Birthday Adr_0.
Hope you had a great one
Cheers, big ears!
:kooi: :drinks:


----------



## Grott (4/8/16)

Have a good one today Giganorus. Plenty Kegged?
Cheers


----------



## Grott (10/8/16)

Cheers for today Matplat, I trust you'll down a few. :drinks:
:beerbang: ​


----------



## technobabble66 (11/8/16)

Happy bday, Grantw!!
I'll raise a glass of TOP clone in your name tonight! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Yob (15/8/16)

Happy birthday ferg ya big jobbie


----------



## technobabble66 (18/8/16)

Happy birthday Tahoose.
Hope you get a sneaky mid-week drink or 2 in to celebrate.
Cheers :icon_cheers:


----------



## Steve (27/8/16)

Happy Birthday Barls. Hope it is a day of smoked meat and beer!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## technobabble66 (27/8/16)

Happy Birthday barls!!
Hope you have a great one. Smoked meat & beers sounds suitable.


----------



## barls (27/8/16)

thanks guys, its actually a mini pub crawl today.


----------



## technobabble66 (27/8/16)

Double post


----------



## DU99 (27/8/16)

doing a pub crawl in a mini..have a good day


----------



## Fatgodzilla (27/8/16)

barls said:


> thanks guys, its actually a mini pub crawl today.


short bloke like yourself, every pub crawl is a mini one. :wub:


----------



## Yob (27/8/16)

Hippy Beerday Barls..

Fats, belated one for you too


----------



## DU99 (28/8/16)

TheWiggman



have a good day


----------



## Grott (28/8/16)

DU99 said:


> TheWiggman
> 
> 
> 
> have a good day


Same here, drink and be merry..................................................


----------



## technobabble66 (28/8/16)

Happy Beerthday, Wiggdude. 
Breakfast Stouts!![emoji482]


----------



## mofox1 (28/8/16)

Hip hip wiggs, I like the idea of breakfast beers Stu...


----------



## Yob (28/8/16)




----------



## TheWiggman (29/8/16)

Went to skip over it and not like it, but liked it anyway.


----------



## Benn (30/8/16)

Have a good one Mofox


----------



## Yob (30/8/16)

aah, Mr Mofo.. 

I have the perfect present for you sir... B)


----------



## droid (30/8/16)

happy birthday Mick!


----------



## Mardoo (30/8/16)

Miiiiiiick, maaaaaate. Happy Birthday man!


----------



## Grott (30/8/16)

Enjoy your day Mofox and have a few nice ones.
Cheers :beerbang:


----------



## technobabble66 (30/8/16)

Happy E. S. Beerday, Mofox. 
Hope you still have a bitters or 2 on tap to celebrate. 

Luv that Basil Brush + OSH pic, benn. Classic, & perfect for Mick [emoji41]


----------



## Nullnvoid (30/8/16)

Happy Birthday Mofox! Have a cracking day!


----------



## mofox1 (30/8/16)

Cheers fooks. Just finishing the boil on an American Brown now, so it's now okay to crack one of those ESBs ;-)


----------



## Weizguy (9/9/16)

Happy birthday to all whose birthdays appear in the list today, despite the fact that you have all given AHB the flick many years ago.

Lest we forget.

I suppose Dane would not have got much money from the sale of AHB if he culled delinquent user accounts.


----------



## Grott (9/9/16)

mmmmm. It would seem only 2 of the 14 listed posted something this year however bear in mind a lot of people follow content etc here without posting and don't necessarily need to say something.
Cheers


----------



## Grott (18/9/16)

Happy birthday Earle, trust the bar will be running all the taps . Have a great day.
Cheers


----------



## technobabble66 (18/9/16)

Hoppy birthday, Earle, ya old fucka. You beat me to 42 by a few months B)
Hope you have and enjoyable brew or 2. :super:


----------



## technobabble66 (19/9/16)

Happy Birthday DU99
Hope you have a great time celebrating the big Double-6!!
Cheers :icon_cheers:


----------



## Yob (27/9/16)

happy birthday Yardy..


----------



## DU99 (10/10/16)

Fraser_John..Cheers


----------



## DU99 (11/10/16)

Midnight Brew Cheers


----------



## mofox1 (11/10/16)

Cam - happy birthday, young fella!


----------



## technobabble66 (11/10/16)

Cheers & Beers, Cam!!
Hope you have a great time celebrating :drinks:


----------



## Yob (11/10/16)

Damn whipper snappers...


----------



## Midnight Brew (11/10/16)

Yob said:


> Damn whipper snappers...





technobabble66 said:


> Cheers & Beers, Cam!!
> Hope you have a great time celebrating :drinks:





mofox1 said:


> Cam - happy birthday, young fella!





DU99 said:


> Midnight Brew Cheers


Cheers fellas! Spending the day doing a little bike riding, relaxing by the pool and enjoying some of the good food Bali has on offer. Cs t find storm or stark beers anywhere here so it's down to the old Bintang by the pool. Cheers!


----------



## MartinOC (11/10/16)

Have a good one, Cam...wherever & however you're celebrating ('hope you're not riding & typing).

DAMN!!! 26!?!! **** I feel old right now...


----------



## Nullnvoid (11/10/16)

Happy birthday Cam.

Have a great day!


----------



## droid (11/10/16)

Happy Birthday Cam!
... such a well adjusted young fella


----------



## Mardoo (11/10/16)

Cam, mate..


----------



## Yob (14/10/16)

Hoppy beerday booker_h 

Birthday on a Friday, ouch


----------



## MartinOC (14/10/16)

Hey Braden! Happy Birthday mate!


----------



## Yob (18/10/16)

Hoppy Brothday Dale


----------



## technobabble66 (20/10/16)

Hey Tony,
Hope you have a whale of a time celebrating the big 42 - you beat me by 2 months 
Big ups, dude!! B)


----------



## Bribie G (20/10/16)

Happy Birthday Tony.
Come back, all is forgiven... :beerbang: :beerbang:


----------



## MartinOC (22/10/16)

Happy Birthday to Whiteferret. Ava goodun Wayne!


----------



## technobabble66 (22/10/16)

Hoppy Beerthday, Wayne!! [emoji482]
Hope you have a great one! (and that fog has finally cleared[emoji57])
Looking forward to catching up in a month's time [emoji6]


----------



## mofox1 (22/10/16)

Wayne, mate! Best wishes for a good Scotch ale tonight ;-)


----------



## Mardoo (22/10/16)

Happy Birthday Wayne! Here's to getting older but not wiser! Wait, that doesn't sound right 

flynhi, I'm missing your boobies, mate.


----------



## Midnight Brew (22/10/16)

Happy birthday Wayne! All the best.


----------



## Nullnvoid (22/10/16)

Happy birthday mate! Have a good one mate. 

See ya in a month at the case swap!


----------



## Whiteferret (24/10/16)

Cheers had a great day I was away camping. 
Mick I had your ICBM stout and it was a ripper cheers.


----------



## Nullnvoid (27/10/16)

Happy Birthday Jesse!

Hope you have a hoppy day.

Get a RIS up ya!


----------



## technobabble66 (27/10/16)

Hoppy Beerthday, Jesse, ya wee hairy jobbie!! [emoji482]
Hope you have a great one; and get lots of shiny stuff [emoji41]

Beware of the RIS sneaking up behind you to clobber you over the head!!

And I hope you get a nice pallet of shiny minikegs for being a good boy [emoji57]


----------



## Whiteferret (27/10/16)

Happy birthday Jesse hope you have a good one. 
Cheers Wayne.


----------



## sp0rk (27/10/16)

Happy birthday Yob, you old bastard!
​Remember, tomorrow is friday, so don't hit the RIS TOO hard


----------



## Grott (27/10/16)

Birthday cheers Yob, don't listen to sp0rk, start today, have tomorrow off, obviously continuing on.


----------



## mofox1 (27/10/16)

Happy birthday Jesse, hope you enjoyed a good brekky stout (a Russian imperial one of course).


----------



## droid (27/10/16)

Happy Birthday Yob old fella !


----------



## DU99 (27/10/16)

*Cheers Jesse*


----------



## LAGERFRENZY (27/10/16)

Hoppy Birthday Yob you old Buggar!


----------



## Curly79 (27/10/16)

Happy Birthday Yobster. [emoji481][emoji481][emoji481][emoji106]


----------



## Lethaldog (27/10/16)

Happy Birthday Jesse/Yob , hopefully get to meet you and drop off a couple whilst I pick up a couple! [emoji482]


----------



## Lethaldog (27/10/16)

Happy Birthday Jesse/Yob , hopefully get to meet you and drop off a couple whilst I pick up a couple! [emoji482]


----------



## Lethaldog (27/10/16)

Oooh my first double post, I'll drink to that[emoji23]


----------



## Yob (27/10/16)

Thanks gents, tip top day so far, Vietnamese for lunch, keg king for shiny stuff, scored an xbox one and just about to have a dog c...

And the day ain't over yet


----------



## MartinOC (27/10/16)

Happy B'Day Jesse!!

You'll get younger in a couple of weekends' time......or age rapidly in the space of just a few seconds...


----------



## Feldon (27/10/16)

Best wishes, Yob.


----------



## Yob (27/10/16)

MartinOC said:


> Happy B'Day Jesse!!
> 
> You'll get younger in a couple of weekends' time......or age rapidly in the space of just a few seconds...


Sunday week man.. tipping you're not there for training on the Saturday :lol:


----------



## Grott (31/10/16)

Happy birthday Ross, good way to celebrate a Monday. :beer: 

(Ps. still using a modified version of your forced carb method, 100% successful-cheers)


----------



## technobabble66 (31/10/16)

Happy birthday Ross!!

Hope you have a great celebration to start the week. 

If only you lived in Melbourne, you could have tomorrow to recover [emoji6]


----------



## Midnight Brew (31/10/16)

Happy birthday Yob for the other day, I'm sure you got a few sneaky ris's in.

Happy birthday Ross


----------



## Yob (31/10/16)

Dog C,D and E over 3 days.. RIS Samples from both barrels, one fresh RIS and probably more I can no longer remember...

Hbd Ross ..


----------



## Grott (5/11/16)

Birthday cheers to droid, have the whole weekend to party on. :beerbang:


----------



## DU99 (5/11/16)

:icon_cheers: Cheers Droid :beer:


----------



## technobabble66 (5/11/16)

Big ups, Droid!
Hoppy Birthday!! 
Hope you have a great one B)


----------



## Mardoo (5/11/16)

Droid, you must not buy anything shiny for your birthday. Remember you are getting rid of shiny things. Psych!!!! You deserve another conical, mate!!! Happy Birthday.


----------



## Nullnvoid (5/11/16)

Happy birthday Droid!

Hope you have a cracking day!


----------



## Nullnvoid (5/11/16)

Happy birthday Droid!

Hope you have a cracking day!


----------



## Curly79 (5/11/16)

Happy birthday Droid. Have a good one mate. [emoji481][emoji481]


----------



## droid (5/11/16)

thanks guys just having my first homie for the day now - cheers!


----------



## Midnight Brew (5/11/16)

Happy birthday Droid! All the best mate!


----------



## droid (6/11/16)

Thanks Cam


----------



## Curly79 (6/11/16)

Up early mate or still going[emoji3]


----------



## droid (6/11/16)

Partied on last night with my kids, we were zonked out by 10, don't really get pissed these days, probably had one more than usual, up at 5.45 this morning....weird eh


----------



## malt junkie (6/11/16)

droid said:


> Partied on last night with my kids, we were zonked out by 10, don't really get pissed these days, probably had one more than usual, up at 5.45 this morning....weird eh


5.45 what the.... brew done by breakfast?


----------



## droid (6/11/16)

Early Brewers get the beer...or something


----------



## mofox1 (7/11/16)

Belated bday greetz jonny!


----------



## Yob (7/11/16)

missed it due to doing crazy shit in space Droid, happy belated birthday mate.


----------



## Yob (18/11/16)

Hoppy beerday Liam ya c#¥t


----------



## Liam_snorkel (18/11/16)

Cheers mate!


----------



## technobabble66 (18/11/16)

Happy birthday, Liam. 
And on a Friday, too! That means RIS for breakfast!


----------



## Liam_snorkel (18/11/16)

sadly I'm at work today, so no RIS for breakfast. Definitely pub lunch though!


----------



## technobabble66 (18/11/16)

Hmmm, fair 'nuff.

RIS for lunch!


Actually, maybe be best just do the RIS at dinner 
Have a good one!


----------



## DU99 (18/11/16)

have a good day


----------



## TheWiggman (18/11/16)

Congratulations on making the front page Liam, happy birthday.
:beerdrink:


----------



## Feldon (18/11/16)

Best wishes Liam.


----------



## madpierre06 (18/11/16)

Best wishes, Mr. Snorkel. :beer:


----------



## technobabble66 (23/11/16)

Happy Birthday to THE DRUNK ARAB
Thanks for your Fly Blown Belgian recipe :icon_cheers: and many other contributions!
Hope you have a great time celebrating


----------



## technobabble66 (26/11/16)

Happy birthday to Snow!
I think i owe you one for your SWPA recipe!! Cheers


----------



## droid (13/12/16)

appy Birthday grott ! i hope they flow smooth and taste great


----------



## Benn (13/12/16)

Cheers Grott :beer:


----------



## LAGERFRENZY (13/12/16)

Have a great one Grott!


----------



## Zorco (13/12/16)

Onya Grott! Have a great day mate.


----------



## Nullnvoid (13/12/16)

Happy Birthday Grott! Have a beery good day.


----------



## Grott (14/12/16)

Thanks people, boy was it good waking up today. What happened when I opened that 4 year old bottle of RIS?


----------



## Mardoo (14/12/16)

Indeed it is gook to keep waking up. Happy Birthday Grott!


----------



## technobabble66 (15/12/16)

Happy birthday, razz.
Keep up the good work!
Hope you can sneak in a tasty one :icon_cheers:
(or 2  ).


----------



## razz (15/12/16)

technobabble66 said:


> Happy birthday, razz.
> Keep up the good work!
> Hope you can sneak in a tasty one :icon_cheers:
> (or 2  ).


Thanks mate, got night shift for two nights but will cut loose on the weekend.


----------



## MartinOC (19/12/16)

Happy Birthday to COCKO!!!!

The big 40!

Have a good time with the skiing.... :icon_cheers:


----------



## Mardoo (19/12/16)

40?!? OMG, Cocko's going limp' Er, or maybe not yet. Anyway Happy Birthday old fella!


----------



## Yob (19/12/16)

CIAC


----------



## Nullnvoid (19/12/16)

Happy Birthday you old c*#t. 

Thought you were older. Like 80. 

Have a good day.


----------



## DU99 (19/12/16)

40 life begins


----------



## technobabble66 (19/12/16)

Happy birthday, Cocko!!!! [emoji513]
Hope you have a fantastic day celebrating the big four zero. 

PS: YIAC [emoji1]


----------



## GrumpyPaul (19/12/16)

40????
You must have had a hard life...
Happy birthday you old looking c#nt


----------



## MartinOC (19/12/16)

Word to the wise...don't get pissed before hitting the piste. You don't want a Cocko-sized concussion cock-up....


----------



## Cocko (19/12/16)

Thanks for the well wishes all = TFTWWC's

If I didn't have a crew around, it would be case swap tasting exclusively.




MartinOC said:


> Word to the wise...don't get pissed before hitting the piste. You don't want a Cocko-sized concussion cock-up....


I am sure I wont be hitting the piste to hard.... Japanese lagers <_<

Any hot tips on any local ales around Hakuba area Japan?


----------



## technobabble66 (19/12/16)

Go to a 7-11. 
Try the Red Ales, Black lagers, premium lagers & stouts. 
I was surprised how good some of them were. One of the red Ales was fantastic. Sorry, can't find any of the pics I took of the better ones, but you'll have fun just trying the 7-11 range.


----------



## MartinOC (24/12/16)

Happy Birthday to Technobabble66!

Have a good one, Stu.


----------



## technobabble66 (24/12/16)

Thanks, Martin. Most appreciated. 
Hope you have a great (& safe!) Xmas. 
Cheers [emoji482]


----------



## DU99 (24/12/16)

Technobabble66


----------



## Grott (24/12/16)

Have a good one Technobabble66, and be sober just in time for Xmas lunch.

Cheers


----------



## Nullnvoid (24/12/16)

Happy birthday Stu! 

Hope you have a good day and great Christmas


----------



## LAGERFRENZY (24/12/16)

Happy Birthday Technobabble66 - drink and be very merry.


----------



## Cocko (24/12/16)

Have a great day, Stu! Birthday the **** out of it!


----------



## droid (24/12/16)

Happy Birthday Stu - all the best for today and also to you and yours for Christmas and the New year eh


----------



## Mardoo (24/12/16)

Happy birthday Stu, you brewmaster you.


----------



## technobabble66 (24/12/16)

Thanks guys,
Unfortunately only a few beers over the next couple of days, though at least i'm having a birthday feast of Chinese dumplings tonight at a restaurant in Kew - yum yum!
I'll make up for lost drinking time on the up-coming Boys Trip as of the 27th, and hopefully be sober enough to drive home by ~ lunchtime on the 31st.


----------



## Yob (24/12/16)

Have a great day disco 

Cheers


----------



## technobabble66 (25/12/16)

Thanks & Cheers, Jesse. 
Hope you have a great Xmas with the family. 
Enjoy the RISssssss'ssss [emoji1][emoji41]


----------



## razz (25/12/16)

Happy birthday technobabble, have a great Xmas too!


----------



## Yob (31/12/16)

Happy birthday crusty, 

Sisters and another mates birthday today too.


----------



## Feldon (1/1/17)

Happy 101st birthday mxd.

Now unless you made a mistake with your birth date when subscribing to AHB, I see from your profile that you were born in 1916. And last active on AHB on 10:10am yesterday.

I raise my glass to you. Many happy returns!


----------



## Yob (3/1/17)

Happy birthday matt. 

And one for you too coz dog b)


----------



## Zorco (3/1/17)

Thanks mate


----------



## madpierre06 (3/1/17)

Happy birthday Zorco, make it a top one mate. :beer:


----------



## wide eyed and legless (3/1/17)

Many happy returns Zorco and wishing you many more.


----------



## Grott (3/1/17)

Have a great day, well it's evening now and enjoy a few cold ones.
Cheers


----------



## Zorco (3/1/17)

Your new avatar makes my birthday way more joyful mate. Starting my 6th litre shortly.


----------



## Feldon (3/1/17)

Best wishes, Zorco.


----------



## Mardoo (3/1/17)

Zoroc Crosdog! Happy birthday mate! (Call me a traditionalist.)


----------



## Zorco (3/1/17)

One Toke Over The Line.

2017 will be cleansing


----------



## Nullnvoid (3/1/17)

Happy birthday mate. Have plenty!


----------



## technobabble66 (3/1/17)

Hoppy Beerthday Zorco! 
Hope you're having a great one and don't feel too much pain tmrw. 
[emoji482][emoji106][emoji41][emoji106][emoji482]


----------



## Zorco (3/1/17)

1 mini keg over and the kids made me a chocolate mud cake with pink sprinkles. 

I have no idea how to follow that with beer so will ponder my pleasant dilemma over a few drams. 

Thanks AHB.


----------



## Grott (5/1/17)

Happy birthday warra48, enjoy the day and trust you have brewed something to enjoy.


Cheers


----------



## warra48 (5/1/17)

Thank you. It's a good day. This image came in a message from one of my nieces. She's a smart girl !


----------



## Zorco (5/1/17)

Happy birthday Warra. Bottoms up.


----------



## Feldon (5/1/17)

Best wishes. Warra.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (5/1/17)

Happy birthday to Warra and a happy birthday to the 10 birthday boys I have never heard of.


----------



## technobabble66 (5/1/17)

Happy birthday, warra. 
Hope you have a jolly good one [emoji1][emoji482]


----------



## Grott (8/1/17)

Best wishes Feldon, another brewer of mature aging like a good stout. Trust you have a few ales nice and cold.
Cheers


----------



## LAGERFRENZY (8/1/17)

Happy Birthday Feldon. Hope you are enjoying the day with a few crafty ales.


----------



## Zorco (8/1/17)

Cheers Feldon. Happy birthday


----------



## TidalPete (8/1/17)

Raising a glass to you (again  ) right now Feldon.

Have a great day!


----------



## Yob (8/1/17)

HBD Feldon, 

Dry day for me but I'll double up tmoz for you.

Cheers


----------



## technobabble66 (8/1/17)

Happy Birthday Feldon.
Hope your VBs all turn into ESBs :icon_cheers:


----------



## Feldon (9/1/17)

Cheers for the greets, all. Many thanks.


----------



## Grott (11/1/17)

Have a good one LAGERFRENZY. Cheers :beerbang:  for today and have a few cold ones. :blink:


----------



## technobabble66 (11/1/17)

Happy birthday, Lagerfrenzy. 

Hope all your ESBs turn into VBs [emoji57] (well you like lagers don't you?!) 
[emoji1]


----------



## LAGERFRENZY (11/1/17)

Thanks lads - imbibification under way as per Dr Grott's prescription and, as much as I like a lager Techno, am currently forcing myself to drain a keg of a Punk IPA clone.


----------



## Zorco (11/1/17)

Happy birthday mate! Cheers to a cracking 2017


----------



## Nullnvoid (11/1/17)

Happy birthday mate! Have plenty.


----------



## Grott (16/1/17)

Good weather in Port Lincoln today for a number of nice brews spog. Have a great day.
cheers


----------



## wide eyed and legless (16/1/17)

Many happy returns for today spog.


----------



## madpierre06 (16/1/17)

Hoppy Birthday spog, make it a bewdie.


----------



## droid (16/1/17)

Happy Birthday spog !


----------



## Zorco (16/1/17)

Birthday cheers spog!


----------



## technobabble66 (16/1/17)

Happy Birthday, spog.
Great day for breakfast stouts!
Cheers


----------



## malt junkie (16/1/17)

Happy birthday spog, must be Fairy's shout by now!

have a good one mate.


----------



## LAGERFRENZY (27/1/17)

Happy Birthday Bribie G. May all of today's "problems" be pint sized and bitter!


----------



## Grott (27/1/17)

A big day for Bribie G and another year ahead of me. Have a top day and carry on through the weekend.
Cheers


----------



## Benn (27/1/17)

Cheers Bribie


----------



## technobabble66 (27/1/17)

Happy birthday Bribie G, 
Hope you have a great time celebrating, with at least one Aussie Ale & one Aussie Lager involved.
Cheers!


----------



## RdeVjun (27/1/17)

Many happy returns Bribie!


----------



## TidalPete (27/1/17)

Just saw this!

Big, Big Happies Bribie.


----------



## Batz (27/1/17)

Hoppy Birthday old timer. Hope you had a good one, cya soon :beerbang:


----------



## malt junkie (9/2/17)

Happy birthday Matho!!!

have a few quiet ones ..... and a few loud ones 

Your work still continues, it just gets better and smaller :huh:


----------



## technobabble66 (9/2/17)

Hoppy Beerthday, buckarooni! (& Matho!)
Hope you have a great time building more shiny stuff, interspersed by regular sips of beer.
Cheers.


----------



## buckerooni (9/2/17)

technobabble66 said:


> Hoppy Beerthday, buckarooni! (& Matho!)
> Hope you have a great time building more shiny stuff, interspersed by regular sips of beer.
> Cheers.


ha ha, thanks mate - hopefully see you at the next club meet! got 40L chlling and 40L fermenting at the moment so yeah, looking forward to sipping regularily!

HB Matho, your great work is a key part of my new system so thankyou!


----------



## Mardoo (11/2/17)

Nullnvoid, Happy Birthday mate! May your birthdays not be null and void, but rather many and full! Of beer.

You too Benju63. 100 years old and still brewing. Imagine!


----------



## LAGERFRENZY (11/2/17)

Birthday cheers Nullinvoid - may your day be Wetanwild.


----------



## droid (11/2/17)

Happy Birthday Russ'


----------



## Nullnvoid (11/2/17)

Thanks guys! Just enjoying a few beers now


----------



## Zorco (11/2/17)

A bit of heaven there. Happy birthday mate.


----------



## Grott (11/2/17)

Looks like your on your way now with some nice brews and hops straight off the vine. Happy day and enjoy Nullnvoid.


----------



## Bribie G (11/2/17)

Hoppy birthday Nullvoid

And thanks to the guys for my recent birthday, hadn't been following the thread as most of the regular members get buried beneath long gone members who only lurked or posted twice about airlocks infested with kittens.


----------



## technobabble66 (11/2/17)

Rusty!!
Happy birthday! Hope you're enjoying those celebratory beers [emoji41]


----------



## Curly79 (11/2/17)

Happy birthday Russ. Hope you have a good one mate. Cheers [emoji482]


----------



## MartinOC (11/2/17)

Russ, I know I'm late to the party, but happy birthday!


----------



## Midnight Brew (11/2/17)

Happy birthday Russ! Hope you have plenty of those rye pale ales on hand. All the best.


----------



## Nullnvoid (12/2/17)

Thanks all!

Had quite a few. My neighbour has the same birthday so he came down with an esky if assorted beers to drink. 

Hasn't ended well this morning


----------



## Mardoo (12/2/17)

At least you have kids to make sure you don't get up too late


----------



## Nullnvoid (12/2/17)

That's correct. And one certain daughter that's up during the night that only I csn attend too. Certainly brings to back to reality.


----------



## technobabble66 (13/2/17)

Happy birthday, Screwtop, ya old bugger 
Another year of wisdom!
Hope you enjoy a beer or two to celebrate :icon_cheers:


----------



## Yob (13/2/17)

Many hoppies screwy


----------



## Grott (16/2/17)

Another year on Ducatiboy stu. Happy birthday and enjoy a few of your brews


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (16/2/17)

Publican told me he has a keg of Coopers Vintage ready to go on tap.....


Told him I can help empty it


----------



## technobabble66 (16/2/17)

Happy birthday Ducatiboy Stu.
Hope you enjoy the Vintage in celebration!

May the noodle be with you.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (16/2/17)

The driver of this train would like to wish you 'Happy Birthday' if it had one.


----------



## Benn (16/2/17)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY STU!


----------



## MartinOC (16/2/17)

Many Hoppy Returns, Stu!


----------



## Yob (16/2/17)

Hope you're keeping rehydrated Stu.. Maybe you don't need to though..


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (16/2/17)

wide eyed and legless said:


> The driver of this train would like to wish you 'Happy Birthday' if it had one.


Obviously they cant afford one


----------



## Zorco (16/2/17)

Happy Birthday DBS. And cheers to many more for you.


----------



## LAGERFRENZY (16/2/17)

Arise Duke Catty Boy Stu and may God bless all who sail in you!


----------



## Dave70 (16/2/17)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Publican told me he has a keg of Coopers Vintage ready to go on tap.....
> 
> 
> Told him I can help empty it


Looks like three day weekend than..


----------



## Black Devil Dog (16/2/17)

HB DBS


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (16/2/17)

Dave70 said:


> Looks like three day weekend than..


Get your white ass up here, skip them coastals ... Yamba is shit


----------



## Grott (24/2/17)

Have a good one today MartinOC. - and no firewood collection.


----------



## DU99 (24/2/17)

Cheers Martin


----------



## Nullnvoid (24/2/17)

Hoppy Birthday Martin! Hope you have a crackin' day!


----------



## mofox1 (24/2/17)

Hope you enjoy a good frothy today Mr O'C.


----------



## Curly79 (24/2/17)

Happy birthday Martin. Have a good one mate. [emoji106][emoji481][emoji481]


----------



## MartinOC (24/2/17)

Thanks Guys!

Cruisy day at work, now home for a few bevvies (no chainsaws this evening.....).

Cheers,

Martin


----------



## Mardoo (24/2/17)

Happy Birthday my friend! May something well-aged and unmistakably delicious cross your lips.


----------



## technobabble66 (24/2/17)

Happy birthday, Big M! [emoji1]
Hope you have a great time celebrating and manage to sneak in a little Wee Heavy [emoji482][emoji41]


----------



## MartinOC (24/2/17)

Mardoo said:


> Happy Birthday my friend! May something well-aged and unmistakably delicious cross your lips.


Thanks!

SWMBO isn't into oral-sex these days, despite my constant ministrations.

Or were you referring to beer?.... h34r:


----------



## MartinOC (24/2/17)

technobabble66 said:


> Happy birthday, Big M! [emoji1]
> Hope you have a great time celebrating and manage to sneak in a little Wee Heavy [emoji482][emoji41]


Actually, I've just discovered a bottle of DJ Lethal's 7.4% Chestnut Brown that he sneakily left for me as a "thanks" for organising the candi-sugar at the last case swap, so I plan on getting royally blathered.

One more year.......


----------



## Benn (24/2/17)

Cheers Martin


----------



## MartinOC (24/2/17)

MartinOC said:


> Actually, I've just discovered a bottle of DJ Lethal's 7.4% Chestnut Brown that he sneakily left for me as a "thanks" for organising the candi-sugar at the last case swap, so I plan on getting royally blathered.
> 
> One more year.......


PS. Yum!!!!!


----------



## droid (24/2/17)

Happy birthday Martin, all the best mate !


----------



## Grott (1/3/17)

Another year passes, make the most of it. Many happy returns to wide eyed and legless. Drink and be merry, drink more and be merry-or.
Cheers


----------



## wide eyed and legless (1/3/17)

Cheers Grott, everyone is a bonus, that's 2 more now than I expected.


----------



## technobabble66 (1/3/17)

Happy Birthday, WEAL. 
Live long & prosper! [emoji1]
And enjoy a beer or 3 [emoji482]


----------



## Zorco (1/3/17)

Happy birthday WEAL, may the years of wisdom upon you enhance your DBS irritating capabilities....


----------



## Mardoo (2/3/17)

WEAL! You made another one. Congratulations man! May you have many more.


----------



## DU99 (2/3/17)

slcmorro Cheers Mate


----------



## Grott (2/3/17)

Yes, have a great one


----------



## Grott (9/3/17)

Happy birthday Nizmoose, you can have the day off. :blink: :beerbang:


----------



## bradsbrew (9/3/17)

Happy birthday Rook, ya big dildo toting bastard


----------



## Yob (21/3/17)

Happy birthday argon and fents 

Live long and hop hard


----------



## technobabble66 (21/3/17)

Hoppy birthday to Argon & fents. 
Hope you both have a jolly good time celebrating [emoji1]


----------



## Benn (22/3/17)

Cheers Mardoo, have a good one :beer:


----------



## Benn (22/3/17)

and Cheers Kingy, you have a good one too :drinks:


----------



## MartinOC (22/3/17)

Many Hoppy returns Mardoo! :beerbang:


----------



## droid (22/3/17)

Happy birthday Madhu!


----------



## Curly79 (22/3/17)

Have a good one Mardoo. Cheers


----------



## wide eyed and legless (22/3/17)

Happy birthday mardoo, and may you end up with arteries as good as those of the Tsimane people.


----------



## mofox1 (22/3/17)

Happy birthday to Mardoo, a fine example of a well aging (m)ale. Deep complexity and rather nutty, it's got wood and a big nose. Cheers big fella!


----------



## Yob (22/3/17)

Mahdu... 

May all the finest things in life come your way

Mum says Hi


----------



## Nullnvoid (22/3/17)

Hoppy Birthday Madhu!

You truely are a good bloke and I hope you have a great day!


----------



## Grott (22/3/17)

Cheers Mardoo, relax and have few quite ones. No... On second thoughts party on.


----------



## DU99 (22/3/17)

Mardoo Cheers


----------



## technobabble66 (22/3/17)

Happy Birthday, Mahdu, ya big cheeky rascal!!! [emoji41]
Hope you have a great time celebrating with your loved ones.
Looking forward to having many more years of raising a glass together.
Cheers!

Edit:
And a big happy birthday to Kingy as well.
Hope you have a great beer or three to celebrate :icon_cheers:


----------



## Midnight Brew (22/3/17)

Happy birthday Madhu! 

A man with an abundance of youth and wisdom.

May your freezer be plenty with hops, your grain barrels full and your yeast fruitful.


----------



## Mardoo (23/3/17)

Hey gents, Thanks for the cheers! Best gift so far goes to my 5-year old daughter who, when asked what she wanted to give me said, "BEER! With cute labels!" Hence, I got three beers with cute labels:


Yobs Mum and I have drinkys at 8!


----------



## Nullnvoid (7/4/17)

Happy Birthday to 4beers = binge drinking?

You may have only been active for a day back in 2008, but I feel you have contributed enough with your username!


----------



## Yob (11/4/17)

Hoppy Beerday Winkle...

I'll put in a solid barrel effort for you on Friday!


----------



## winkle (11/4/17)

Ta mate!


----------



## bradsbrew (11/4/17)

Happy Birthday Winkle, your only 58? Ha, Have a great brewday mate.


----------



## madpierre06 (11/4/17)

Hey, Happy Burtday Winkle. :beer:


----------



## winkle (13/4/17)

madpierre06 said:


> Hey, Happy Burtday Winkle. :beer:


  I see what you did there.. :drinks:


----------



## Bribie G (14/4/17)

Happy Birthday Winkle, and also Les the Weizguy for today.


----------



## Yob (14/4/17)

Les


----------



## droid (14/4/17)

Happy Birthday Les!


----------



## Fatgodzilla (14/4/17)

Bribie G said:


> Happy Birthday Winkle, and also Les the Weizguy for today.


I'll second that. HB boys.


----------



## bradsbrew (14/4/17)

Yob said:


> Les


Just in cade you you missed it the first time. Happy birthday Les.


----------



## Bribie G (14/4/17)

And just a reminder, if you missed it first time around:


----------



## malt junkie (16/4/17)

Happy birthday Moad, hope the digital tap list is showing full kegs for the celebrations! :kooi:


----------



## Moad (17/4/17)

Thanks mate! Not far off just waiting on some parts. Took my assistant brewer (son) for a bike ride and enjoyed what was perfect weather over the weekend.


----------



## MartinOC (17/5/17)

Big ups to AndrewQLD for 53 years of undiscovered crime & a surviving liver


----------



## technobabble66 (25/5/17)

Happy birthday, Parks!
Hope you're having a good one with a few great ones


----------



## Yob (25/5/17)

Happy Birthday Andrew and Grott (missed it) and Parks..

get a black one in ya!


----------



## Grott (21/6/17)

Happy birthday cheers Sp0rk, enjoy a few quite ones until the weekend.


----------



## Grott (22/6/17)

Cheers Mark (MHB) enjoy the day (and the evening)


----------



## technobabble66 (22/6/17)

Happy birthday, MHB! 
Hope you have a thoroughly enjoyable and relaxing one [emoji482]


----------



## Nullnvoid (30/8/17)

Happy Birthday Mofox!


----------



## GrumpyPaul (30/8/17)

Hoppy Beerday Mr Fox


----------



## Mardoo (30/8/17)

Mofox1!!!


----------



## mofox1 (30/8/17)

Lol. Cheers... Birthday brew well underway.


----------



## technobabble66 (30/8/17)

Happy bday, mofox!
Brewing something hoppy, perhaps?


----------



## mofox1 (30/8/17)

technobabble66 said:


> Happy bday, mofox!
> Brewing something hoppy, perhaps?


Mhmmmaybe.


----------



## MartinOC (30/8/17)

Happy Birthday, you sly dog (or should that be FOX?).

No wonder you wanted to get grains for a Birthday brew-day.

'Hope it all went well..


----------



## Grott (30/8/17)

Hope your having a few while brewing mofox - happy birthday.


----------



## MartinOC (27/10/17)

Happy Hoppy Birthday Yob.

Roll-on 7pm, eh


----------



## malt junkie (27/10/17)

Could be a long night @the drop tonight! Happy Birthday Jess.


----------



## Grott (27/10/17)

Could be a long night for you. Happy returns Yob, drink and be merry
< looks like a RIS going down there mister.


----------



## technobabble66 (27/10/17)

OMG, you've made another year Yob!! 
Congrats, hope you have a double/Russian hoppy birthday!
Hope to catch up one day soon


----------

